# Smoking and Obamacare #25



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Looks like Greek to me!
> Wasn't the Bible written in Aramaic?
> OK, I'll look it up before anyone jumps all over me!


The original language of the first five books - and a lot more - is Hebrew; I know that Jesus spoke Aramaic, but John wrote in Greek. I'm not going to look it up.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You are partly right. The Old Testament was written in Aramaic (Hebrew). The New Testament was written in Greek.


Aramaic and Hebrew are not the same. The Hebrew Bible is just that: Hebrew. The Talmud, which is not part of the Bible, is written in Aramaic.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

karverr said:


> evidently your husband wears the panties in your family.
> 
> I 'm not a control freak as you state, you just can't stand for someone to speak their mind where it's not agreeing to yours. you self righteous women have called me names ,brought my wife into your crap, who you don't even know and then you insinuate behavior between me and my puppy.I think now I will join the other ladies that are tired of all yall's bs .


Oh I'd like to see those husband panties. Lol. :twisted:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Aramaic and Hebrew are not the same. The Hebrew Bible is just that: Hebrew. The Talmud, which is not part of the Bible, is written in Aramaic.


I looked it up. Most of the Old Testament was written in Hebrew (39 out of 46 books, approx), and the New Testament in "common" Greek.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm having a hard time understanding why those Tea Party people have any right to yell about anything being closed down when they're the ones who wanted the gov't shut down. Does it make any sense? They've been wanting the gov't to be shut down for 2 yrs and complain because there are barricades in front of the monuments? And why wave Confederate flags around the White House? It's hatred of the president, pure and simple. Time for a few of the more upstanding repubs to speak out against this behavior.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I looked it up. Most of the Old Testament was written in Hebrew (39 out of 46 books, approx), and the New Testament in "common" Greek.


Thanks for doing the work for me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My mistake in the original languages of the Old Testament.
> 
> But unless you can translate this very common verse of the New Testament, I will never have a reason to believe you know what you say you know. I'll give you a hint. It was written by Paul.
> 
> Anything I have claimed to know, I will back it up.


Don't you get it? In my tradition, what you call the New Testament is not a part of the Bible. I never said I read it (the parts I did read were in English, as I suspect are the parts that most Christians read).

Besides, what do I care whether you believe me or not?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

If one is likely to use logic then it makes no sense at all.
According to PoliticusUSA, the organizers of the VET March are not at all happy with the teabaggers. They shared a link with the vets facebook page. 
I have not verified it. I am too tired. 
LOL, this playing catch up is catching up with me.

http://1mvetmarch.wordpress.com/



alcameron said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding why those Tea Party people have any right to yell about anything being closed down when they're the ones who wanted the gov't shut down. Does it make any sense? They've been wanting the gov't to be shut down for 2 yrs and complain because there are barricades in front of the monuments? And why wave Confederate flags around the White House? It's hatred of the president, pure and simple. Time for a few of the more upstanding repubs to speak out against this behavior.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding why those Tea Party people have any right to yell about anything being closed down when they're the ones who wanted the gov't shut down. Does it make any sense? They've been wanting the gov't to be shut down for 2 yrs and complain because there are barricades in front of the monuments? And why wave Confederate flags around the White House? It's hatred of the president, pure and simple. Time for a few of the more upstanding repubs to speak out against this behavior.


You nailed it! :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> No use, Huck--he just surfaced in FF. From modern America to 17th century Salem in the blink of an eye!


susanmos2000
Well, he fits in like a Cock in a Hen House.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Then why did you say you read the "Bible" you made no qualifiers in your statement. Deception??? Half truth??


Not at all. In my tradition, there is only one Bible, and it doesn't include what you call the New Testament. When I said I read the Bible, I was exaggerating anyway; there are quite a few Prophets that I never looked at.

Why do you insist on challenging me all the time? It's exhausting. Math tests, pages of Greek, God knows what else. Look, you can have the extra credit; you don't have to keep proving yourself.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I hope he doesn't expose himself to me! :shock: :shock: Could it be the return of inkydinkywinkyman?


Bratty Patty
oh please.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding why those Tea Party people have any right to yell about anything being closed down when they're the ones who wanted the gov't shut down. Does it make any sense? They've been wanting the gov't to be shut down for 2 yrs and complain because there are barricades in front of the monuments?


Mmm...I think they wanted to see the _White House_ shuttered, swathed in yellow police tape, and its inhabitants packed out of town. Didn't happen, of course--somehow the hurricane of public opinion that was supposed to snatch him out of his desk chair and dump him back in Chicago failed to materialize.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding why those Tea Party people have any right to yell about anything being closed down when they're the ones who wanted the gov't shut down. Does it make any sense? They've been wanting the gov't to be shut down for 2 yrs and complain because there are barricades in front of the monuments? And why wave Confederate flags around the White House? It's hatred of the president, pure and simple. Time for a few of the more upstanding repubs to speak out against this behavior.


alcameron
the Republicans are trying every which way to make dummies believe that they are not at fault. Their numbers are down from 24% to 21% today. They now will need to shout even louder. As to the confederate flags at the White House, Racism pure and simple and no guts among the moderate Republicans to denounce such dastardly behavior. Let us remember at the next election.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> Well, he fits in like a Cock in a Hen House.


Yes--how long before the cackling hens there stage a coup d'etat? Even they won't be able to stand him for long.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> My mistake in the original languages of the Old Testament.
> 
> But unless you can translate this very common verse of the New Testament, I will never have a reason to believe you know what you say you know. I'll give you a hint. It was written by Paul.
> 
> Anything I have claimed to know, I will back it up.


joeysomma
take your Bible lessons elsewhere. We don't preach our Faith, we practice it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Then why did you say you read the "Bible" you made no qualifiers in your statement. Deception??? Half truth??


joeysomma
try to behave like a Christian. Your posting is going in the oppsite direction. For shame, for shame.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Please translate :


Your point in publishing this is???? Do you know that there arestill people who speak Aramic? The guys who run a local fish caravan speak Aramic. I think you only posted this to try and say that another poster was either a liar or talking out of their rear end. That poster is not there to translate for you. If you want it translated I suggest you take it to a professional and pay them, instead of ecpecting another KPer to do it for you for free.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> try to behave like a Christian. Your posting is going in the oppsite direction. For shame, for shame.


Looks like Joey's itching to take over the oh-so-empty Alpha position that someone noted yesterday.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> the Republicans are trying every which way to make dummies believe that they are not at fault. Their numbers are down from 24% to 21% today. They now will need to shout even louder. As to the confederate flags at the White House, Racism pure and simple and no guts among the moderate Republicans to denounce such dastardly behavior. Let us remember at the next election.


And I'm getting sick of the Democrats caving in again (what it sounds like). All of a sudden Harry and Mitch are "dear friends?" Why should Mitch be a "good friend" when he has said over and over again that their primary goal has been to get Obama out of office? They're talking about ending this shutdown, but I think I'm going to be upset with the Dems if they make ANY concessions.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Looks like Joey's itching to take over the oh-so-empty Alpha position that someone noted yesterday.


susanmos2000
Aha, that's the plan. A weird approach, but then........... we are used to weird, aren't we.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Your point in publishing this is???? Do you know that there arestill people who speak Aramic? The guys who run a local fish caravan speak Aramic. I think you only posted this to try and say that another poster was either a liar or talking out of their rear end. That poster is not there to translate for you. If you want it translated I suggest you take it to a professional and pay them, instead of ecpecting another KPer to do it for you for free.


I think it was a challenge.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Anyone care to speculate on what's going to happen in Washington in the next day or two? As I understand it, the Senate is hacking out some piece of legislation that will raise the debt ceiling and end the shutdown. Apparently the timing is such that there won't be a moment to spare before D (Default) Day on Thursday--no time for the Senate to write up another, should the House of Reps reject it. Either Boehner puts it up for a vote--in which case it will probably pass--or he tables it. The End.

I can't believe he'd be insane enough to table the thing without a vote, but who knows? Has anyone heard anything about which way he might go?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Your point in publishing this is???? Do you know that there arestill people who speak Aramic? The guys who run a local fish caravan speak Aramic. I think you only posted this to try and say that another poster was either a liar or talking out of their rear end. That poster is not there to translate for you. If you want it translated I suggest you take it to a professional and pay them, instead of ecpecting another KPer to do it for you for free.


Eve, you're right when you say she posted this to prove I lied about having read the Bible. A week or two ago it was a math quiz. She's like a mosquito buzzing around my ear but never landing where I can smack it.

I didn't know people still speak Aramaic. Wonderful. Where do the fish-caravan guys come from?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Anyone care to speculate on what's going to happen in Washington in the next day or two? As I understand it, the Senate is hacking out some piece of legislation that will raise the debt ceiling and end the shutdown. Apparently the timing is such that there won't be a moment to spare before D (Default) Day on Thursday--no time for the Senate to write up another, should the House of Reps reject it. Either Boehner puts it up for a vote--in which case it will probably pass--or he tables it. The End.
> 
> I can't believe he'd be insane enough to table the thing without a vote, but who knows? Has anyone heard anything about which way he might go?


To me, it sounds as though there's going to be a continuation of the sequester until Jan 15. I think that's pretty awful.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> Aha, that's the plan. A weird approach, but then........... we are used to weird, aren't we.


Yes, we've seen plenty. Obviously a certain person once manned the polling places in the good ol' days of Jim Crow--I can just see her asking prospective voters how many bubbles there are in a bar of soap.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> And I'm getting sick of the Democrats caving in again (what it sounds like). All of a sudden Harry and Mitch are "dear friends?" Why should Mitch be a "good friend" when he has said over and over again that their primary goal has been to get Obama out of office? They're talking about ending this shutdown, but I think I'm going to be upset with the Dems if they make ANY concessions.


alcameron
take everything with a grain of Salt. Lots of folks need to be "herded" right now and our Nation must survive as well as the World Economy. The Democrats are doing a lot of long-term planning. I like that very much.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And I'm getting sick of the Democrats caving in again (what it sounds like). All of a sudden Harry and Mitch are "dear friends?" Why should Mitch be a "good friend" when he has said over and over again that their primary goal has been to get Obama out of office? They're talking about ending this shutdown, but I think I'm going to be upset with the Dems if they make ANY concessions.


Weird, isn't it? I used to jump when I saw Clinton and his good pal Bush sitting side by side in the social service spots they used to make together. Bleah.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> Ah, you are the master of your own domain.


Yes she is, but you cannot master turning on the light. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> take everything with a grain of Salt. Lots of folks need to be "herded" right now and our Nation must survive as well as the World Economy. The Democrats are doing a lot of long-term planning. I like that very much.


I sure hope the Demos get something out of this--but I'm even more curious as to what the mainstream Republicans have planned for Cruz and his fellow jihaddists. If they want to survive as a Party they have to show those loons the door--and lock it behind them.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> take everything with a grain of Salt. Lots of folks need to be "herded" right now and our Nation must survive as well as the World Economy. The Democrats are doing a lot of long-term planning. I like that very much.


You're always so optimistic while I'm having fits! Just continuing the sequester (if that's what happens) is not a good deal for the country. That means a lot of good programs still remain slashed or bankrupted until January. Where,s the concession from the repubs? That the shutdown ends? That stinks.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, we've seen plenty. Obviously a certain person once manned the polling places in the good ol' days of Jim Crow--I can just see her asking prospective voters how many bubbles there are in a bar of soap.


susanmos2000
oh the longevity of bigotry and racism.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I sure hope the Demos get something out of this--but I'm even more curious as to what the mainstream Republicans have planned for Cruz and his fellow jihaddists. If they want to survive as a Party they have to show those loons the door--and lock it behind them.


No, the word is "Teahaddists." Not my term, but I can't remember who gets the credit.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl
I didn't know people still speak Aramaic. Wonderful. Where do the fish-caravan guys come from?[/quote said:


> I am not sure where they come from, I know they told me once, it is nly a very small place but they are proud of their language. honestly I cannot remember how the question of where they came from arose. I talk to everyone and I usually end up with their life history. I have not bought fish from them for about two years, it is a round trip of over 20km to go there and the cost of petrol is so high I do not go that far to shop now. I remember they said they came from a very small fishing village and their father, his father etc were fishermen. Their religioon is Islam even though they spoke Aramic. This ancient semetic language was spoken by a number of different people.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Not at all. In my tradition, there is only one Bible, and it doesn't include what you call the New Testament. When I said I read the Bible, I was exaggerating anyway; there are quite a few Prophets that I never looked at.
> 
> Why do you insist on challenging me all the time? It's exhausting. Math tests, pages of Greek, God knows what else. Look, you can have the extra credit; you don't have to keep proving yourself.


You must be a Jew if you do not believe in the New Testament. I have friends who were Jewish & they are not hateful as you are--so what is wrong?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> No, the word is "Teahaddists." Not my term, but I can't remember who gets the credit.


I stand corrected!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I stand corrected!


I love it! :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I sure hope the Demos get something out of this--but I'm even more curious as to what the mainstream Republicans have planned for Cruz and his fellow jihaddists. If they want to survive as a Party they have to show those loons the door--and lock it behind them.


susanmos2000
I think Guantanamo has space available. Let's do an exchange and fill all the bins with the Nuts who may be as dangerous to our Democracy or even more so than the present day Inhabitants.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You it be a Jew if you do not believe in the New Testament. I have friends who were Jewish & they are not hateful as you are--so what is wrong?


Because someone doesn't agree with you doesn't make that person hateful.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I love it! :thumbup:


But any ideas about where Thing 1 (Cruz) and Thing 2 (Boehner) will end up? I can't believe they'll survive this politically--it speaks volumes that the mainstream Republicans are now cozying up to the Demos--at least in public. Obviously they want Americans to forget that they ever ran with the lunatic fringe.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> take your Bible lessons elsewhere. We don't preach our Faith, we practice it.


What kind of religion supports all of the bullying you do on a daily basis?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Because someone doesn't agree with you doesn't make that person hateful.


Usually not, but you should read how your friends have slammed KGP constantly.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> I think Guantanamo has space available. Let's do an exchange and fill all the bins with the Nuts who may be as dangerous to our Democracy or even more so than the present day Inhabitants.


Sounds good to me--Gitmo has lots of empty cells now anyway. Wonder if these folks would be allowed to take their Bibles and their flags with them?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> I think Guantanamo has space available. Let's do an exchange and fill all the bins with the Nuts who may be as dangerous to our Democracy or even more so than the present day Inhabitants.


Your Pres closed Guantanamo unite some time ago because most or all detainees were Muslims.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> Oh I'd like to see those husband panties. Lol. :twisted:


You are nasty!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I am not sure where they come from, I know they told me once, it is nly a very small place but they are proud of their language. honestly I cannot remember how the question of where they came from arose. I talk to everyone and I usually end up with their life history. I have not bought fish from them for about two years, it is a round trip of over 20km to go there and the cost of petrol is so high I do not go that far to shop now. I remember they said they came from a very small fishing village and their father, his father etc were fishermen. Their religioon is Islam even though they spoke Aramic. This ancient semetic language was spoken by a number of different people.


The most beautiful of Hebrew poetry is actually Aramaic, not Hebrew. There are a lot of Jews who understand and speak Aramaic but couldn't hold a conversation in the language; it's mainly for study. That's why I'm so delighted to learn that it's still a living language. Thank you for this fascinating piece of news.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Thanks for doing the work for me.


You are one lazy Leftie who makes everyone else do your work. Bet your house is dirty.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are one lazy Leftie who makes everyone else do your work. Bet your house is dirty.


I believe a certain rightie needs a pacifier and a diaper change. Any volunteers?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Usually not, but you should read how your friends have slammed KGP constantly.


Read KPG'S posts from the time she entered the scene until now. She was arrogant and demeaning from the get-go. Most of your conversation with her was probably on Denim and Pearls. She wasn't "sweet" when she interacted with anyone who disagreed with her.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You must be a Jew if you do not believe in the New Testament. I have friends who were Jewish & they are not hateful as you are--so what is wrong?


Janeway
I would not make assumptions if I were you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding why those Tea Party people have any right to yell about anything being closed down when they're the ones who wanted the gov't shut down. Does it make any sense? They've been wanting the gov't to be shut down for 2 yrs and complain because there are barricades in front of the monuments? And why wave Confederate flags around the White House? It's hatred of the president, pure and simple. Time for a few of the more upstanding repubs to speak out against this behavior.


Of course hatred of the pres is growing is why the Confederate flags are again flying around the USA as more & more people are angry at him. I have seen the flying here & if I could find one, I would let it fly again.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You must be a Jew if you do not believe in the New Testament. I have friends who were Jewish & they are not hateful as you are--so what is wrong?


I have friends who are Christian, and they are not as hateful as you. In fact, they worry about the poor among us, as Jesus did, and have worked to provide food and shelter and medical care for the less fortunate. And they look forward to Obamacare, because it will help those people and others who can't otherwise get medical care.

Are you a Christian? If so, do you think you are doing what Jesus would do?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Read KPG'S posts from the time she entered the scene until now. She was arrogant and demeaning from the get-go. Most of your conversation with her was probably on Denim and Pearls. She wasn't "sweet" when she interacted with anyone who disagreed with her.


...and was smug and condescending to those she called her friends. I never did understand why they were willing to put up with that.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> Well, he fits in like a Cock in a Hen House.


We are glad to have him as we won't slam him as all of you Lefties have slammed him. Don't any of you have any pride?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I have friends who are Christian, and they are not as hateful as you. In fact, they worry about the poor among us, as Jesus did, and have worked to provide food and shelter and medical care for the less fortunate. And they look forward to Obamacare, because it will help those people and others who can't otherwise get medical care.
> 
> Are you a Christian? If so, do you think you are doing what Jesus would do?


Are you following the Jewish faith--no!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are one lazy Leftie who makes everyone else do your work. Bet your house is dirty.


 I'm the Empress Poor Purl Huckleberry. My servants do the cleaning.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> But any ideas about where Thing 1 (Cruz) and Thing 2 (Boehner) will end up? I can't believe they'll survive this politically--it speaks volumes that the mainstream Republicans are now cozying up to the Demos--at least in public. Obviously they want Americans to forget that they ever ran with the lunatic fringe.


suanmos2000
it is always advantages to team up with winners. Hope they leave the Macademias out in the cold. Would like nothing more than for the Tea Partiers to form their own Party and over time a decent Republican Party surface once again. Two strong Parties have great value for the People.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Of course hatred of the pres is growing is why the Confederate flags are again flying around the USA as more & more people are angry at him. I have seen the flying here & if I could find one, I would let it fly again.


If you feel that strongly, why are you and your cohorts still here? Emigrate to Belize, retire to Mexico, or simply buy a boat and let the ocean current take you where it will--why stay in a country that you no longer feel any connection to?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Of course hatred of the pres is growing is why the Confederate flags are again flying around the USA as more & more people are angry at him. I have seen the flying here & if I could find one, I would let it fly again.


And you wonder why people think you're a racist?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> What kind of religion supports all of the bullying you do on a daily basis?


Janeway
NOYB - religion is a very private matter for me. Bullying? Not quite, reacting to you and yours, that's all.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Are you following the Jewish faith--no!


What do you know about the Jewish faith?

Janeway, I've always stuck up for you here, but I think I'll stop. You can't tell the difference between a friend and an enemy, and you seem to want to collect enemies. Fine.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Your Pres closed Guantanamo unite some time ago because most or all detainees were Muslims.


Janeway
say what? Emptied the Bottle tonight? Try not to walk, don't want you to take a fall.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You are one lazy Leftie who makes everyone else do your work. Bet your house is dirty.


Janeway
you really learned well from KPG.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I believe a certain rightie needs a pacifier and a diaper change. Any volunteers?


susanmos2000
would not touch her with a 20' pole.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> What kind of religion supports all of the bullying you do on a daily basis?


 I'd say almost all of them support bullying. Especially the ones that are always trying to convert people.

But I think you don't understand what bullying is. It's not the same as disagreeing. Did someone steal your lunch money?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Of course hatred of the pres is growing is why the Confederate flags are again flying around the USA as more & more people are angry at him. I have seen the flying here & if I could find one, I would let it fly again.


I think waving the Confederate flag in front of the White House is a symbol of hatred based on race. I suppose it's one step removed from standing there wearing the white sheet. What's wrong with people? And by honoring that flag you dishonor the American flag, the President, and your country.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

karverr said:


> I guess next will be that I like chevy's then you can call me a red neck, then a bigot ,racist, my goodness come on get to the real issue I'm a sexist, now I 'm getting wise you all are lesbians, thats got to be it.


You are being very nasty to a lot of people. Your comment about 'You are all lesbians, thats got to be it' is insulting. Do you actually know any lesbians? I do, members of my family are lesbians, I have friends who are lesbians. They are just the same as hetrosexual females. Some are nasty, some are not. Some are intelligent, some are not. They are first and foremost females, their sexual orientation does not make them any different except in their choice of sexual partners, and that is none of your business. Some have children and are excellent mothers.

The same applies to your slur about certain men wearing their wives panties. The way you use this word 'panties' indicates your attitude to women. You say 'panties' because it conjures up an image of silk, lace, a delicate garment, a bit of frivolity rather than a more robust garment called underpants or undies or jocks. We know your intention is to belittle these men, making out that they are weak, feminine, ineffective. But you are just displaying your own ignorant prejudices here. Did you know that a lot of male cross dressers are hetrosexual, not homosexual. A lot of men do wear female undergarments and that does not make them any less a man. By the way, have you heard of Alexander the Great, he conquered over half the then known world at a very young age. His army was said to be an army of strong men and their male lovers.

Enough of your bigotry, calling other females here lesbians and saying their male partners wear their panties. You are only succeeding in making yourself look stupid.

I will tell you a little story. My late husband used to wear female nightdresses to bed. We were shopping for a new nightdress for me and he discovered that the female nightdresses were a third of the price of his male nightshirts and what is more they were made from a warmer material. After that he only bought female nightdresses to wear. Ditto with summer nighties, they were also cheaper. He also wore fluffy purple slippers. We bought a house and the owners had left a lot of things in the house, including a new pair of fluffy, purple slippers. They were too big for me but they fitted him so he wore them for over five years. He said if anyone had a problem with what he wore it was they who had the problem, not him, he was warm and comfortable. So if you have a problem with some men wearing females 'panties' it is you who has the problem, not the guys who are wearing them. remember.....first cast out the stone in your own eye.....Stop judging others by your own narrow standards.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Usually not, but you should read how your friends have slammed KGP constantly.


Why wouldn't they? She's been perfectly horrible to the libs here. I guess she could dish it out, but she couldn't take it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Of course hatred of the pres is growing is why the Confederate flags are again flying around the USA as more & more people are angry at him. I have seen the flying here & if I could find one, I would let it fly again.


Janeway
no news to us. Your Racism has been crystal clear. No-one would dare to fly such Rag in my neck of the woods or within many, many miles. Actually we likely would have to travel to your part of the Country to ever see such nasty display. Glad to know that your kind are very low in numbers.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I think waving the Confederate flag in front of the White House is a symbol of hatred based on race. I suppose it's once step removed from standing there wearing the white sheet. What's wrong with people? And by honoring that flag you dishonor the American flag, the President, and your country.


Someone mentioned earlier that they hadn't seen too many veterans in the snaps from the demonstrations in Washington--not hard to understand now why the groups didn't care to mingle. What 80 year old vet would want to stand under a flag that stands for mass rebellion and treachery?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> ...and was smug and condescending to those she called her friends. I never did understand why they were willing to put up with that.


susanmos2000
fear to attract her ire. They saw what she did to most newcomers if they did not agree with her.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> You are being very nasty to a lot of people. Your comment about 'You are all lesbians, thats got to be it' is insulting. Do you actually know any lesbians? I do, members of my family are lesbians, I have friends who are lesbians. They are just the same as hetrosexual females. Some are nasty, some are not. Some are intelligent, some are not. They are first and foremost females, their sexual orientation does not make them any different except in their choice of sexual partners, and that is none of your business. Some have children and are excellent mothers.
> 
> The same applies to your slur about certain men wearing their wives panties. The way you use this word 'panties' indicates your attitude to women. You say 'panties' because it conjures up an image of silk, lace, a delicate garment, a bit of frivolity rather than a more robust garment called underpants or undies or jocks. We know your intention is to belittle these men, making out that they are weak, feminine, ineffective. But you are just displaying your own ignorant prejudices here. Did you know that a lot of male cross dressers are hetrosexual, not homosexual. A lot of men do wear female undergarments and that does not make them any less a man. By the way, have you heard of Alexander the Great, he conquered over half the then known world at a very young age. His army was said to be an army of strong men and their male lovers.
> 
> ...


Your late husband sounds as though he was so comfortable in his own skin that he didn't have to dress macho to prove himself.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Someone mentioned earlier that they hadn't seen too many veterans in the snaps from the demonstrations in Washington--not hard to understand now why the groups didn't care to mingle. What 80 year old vet would want to stand under a flag that stands for mass rebellion and treachery?


susanmos2000
a true Veteran honors any Commander in Chief.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Janeway said:


> What kind of religion supports all of the bullying you do on a daily basis?


Janeway I think you should go back and read some of your old posts, they contain some very nasty comments about other posters. Your history is there for all to read but it is always the same......you keep telling people that they are the most hateful and hated person here on KP. So, to answer your question as to what kind of religion supports all the bullying that Janeway does. The answer is simple.....the religion that Janeway follows. As to waving the Confederate flag, did no one tell you that the Confederate States lost the civil war? These flag wavers are just being insulting, and yes racist as well.

OK, I am just waiting for more hateful words to pour forth from you, but rant away, it probably makes you feel powerful.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> OK, I am just waiting for more hateful words to pour forth from you, but rant away, it probably makes you feel powerful.


You're in luck--she's over on FF giving Karverr his first lesson in Native American history. Good gosh, does he have any idea what he's gotten himself into?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> You are being very nasty to a lot of people. Your comment about 'You are all lesbians, thats got to be it' is insulting. Do you actually know any lesbians? I do, members of my family are lesbians, I have friends who are lesbians. They are just the same as hetrosexual females. Some are nasty, some are not. Some are intelligent, some are not. They are first and foremost females, their sexual orientation does not make them any different except in their choice of sexual partners, and that is none of your business. Some have children and are excellent mothers.
> 
> The same applies to your slur about certain men wearing their wives panties. The way you use this word 'panties' indicates your attitude to women. You say 'panties' because it conjures up an image of silk, lace, a delicate garment, a bit of frivolity rather than a more robust garment called underpants or undies or jocks. We know your intention is to belittle these men, making out that they are weak, feminine, ineffective. But you are just displaying your own ignorant prejudices here. Did you know that a lot of male cross dressers are hetrosexual, not homosexual. A lot of men do wear female undergarments and that does not make them any less a man. By the way, have you heard of Alexander the Great, he conquered over half the then known world at a very young age. His army was said to be an army of strong men and their male lovers.
> 
> ...


EveMCooke
your late husband sounds like a real guy. I admire such independence. It speaks of great strength. I read somewhere that one of our top notch Quarterbacks (Football), Joe Namath, always wore Pantyhose. Did not diminish his manhood. I don't see any Catholics pointing fingers at the Pope or Priests for wearing Dresses. Interesting to observe, Nuns are now wearing pants and he Males Robes.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Nighty night, Empresses. I have to knit at least a FEW rows tonight!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Nighty night, Empresses. I have to knit at least a FEW rows tonight!


Night, Empress Al. I'm going to turn in myself, I think. Ciao everyone!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Nighty night, Empresses. I have to knit at least a FEW rows tonight!


Good night all you Empresses. Just got caught up reading all the posts. Sorry I missed out on the fun and arrived too late.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

karverr said:


> evidently your husband wears the panties in your family.
> 
> I 'm not a control freak as you state, you just can't stand for someone to speak their mind where it's not agreeing to yours. you self righteous women have called me names ,brought my wife into your crap, who you don't even know and then you insinuate behavior between me and my puppy.I think now I will join the other ladies that are tired of all yall's bs .


Like I said, folks, KPG is alive and well and rampaging around as this character "karverr". How many seconds did it take good old KPG to slide back here? Not many.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Goodnight, Empresses. Sweet dreams.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I hope he doesn't expose himself to me! :shock: :shock: Could it be the return of inkydinkywinkyman?


He seems to be obbsessed with panties and who wears them. I'm getting worried he'll show us his to make sure we know what panties really are. Scary. Oh, wait, he's been welcomed into the forl over on FF. He can show them his panties.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Anyone care to speculate on what's going to happen in Washington in the next day or two? As I understand it, the Senate is hacking out some piece of legislation that will raise the debt ceiling and end the shutdown. Apparently the timing is such that there won't be a moment to spare before D (Default) Day on Thursday--no time for the Senate to write up another, should the House of Reps reject it. Either Boehner puts it up for a vote--in which case it will probably pass--or he tables it. The End.
> 
> I can't believe he'd be insane enough to table the thing without a vote, but who knows? Has anyone heard anything about which way he might go?


After hearing about what the Senate is working on right now, I'm wondering if Boehner will be able to get out of the corner he seems to have painted himself into. He's been a solid brick wall, and I can easily imagine him staying that way just because it would be embarrasing for him to change.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> ......Talk about being uncivil, what about the rhetoric Obama and his supporters use when talking about the Republicans in the Senate and House? Terrorists, arsonist, hostage takers, suicide bombers...... not very presidential or statesman like.


Perhaps not, but certainly truthful.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I think waving the Confederate flag in front of the White House is a symbol of hatred based on race. I suppose it's one step removed from standing there wearing the white sheet. What's wrong with people? And by honoring that flag you dishonor the American flag, the President, and your country.


Al, I do not know where you live, because that would determine you view of the Confederate flag. The Confederate Flag in the South does not mean what it means for the rest of the country. In many towns around where I live there are acres and acres of Confederate cemeteries where family members are buried.. Many of the people that wave the Confederate flag do it because they are honoring their dead family members. I will also suspect that some fly the Confederate flag just to irritate 'the Yankees' as childish as that is.

The Civil War was fought on two levels. The North fought to protect the concept of Federalism. The South was fighting for State's Rights. The South still believes that the North is a bully, forcing the Federal Government's will down their throats. The Confederate Flag is like a family crest, a symbol of family pride not about slavery. I know that Northerners will never understand that, but that is what it is.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Don't you get it? In my tradition, what you call the New Testament is not a part of the Bible. I never said I read it (the parts I did read were in English, as I suspect are the parts that most Christians read).
> 
> Besides, what do I care whether you believe me or not?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Al, I do not know where you live, because that would determine you view of the Confederate flag. The Confederate Flag in the South does not mean what it means for the rest of the country. In many towns around where I live there are acres and acres of Confederate cemeteries where family members are buried.. Many of the people that wave the Confederate flag do it because they are honoring their dead family members. I will also suspect that some fly the Confederate flag just to irritate 'the Yankees' as childish as that is.
> 
> The Civil War was fought on two levels. The North fought to protect the concept of Federalism. The South was fighting for State's Rights. The South still believes that the North is a bully, forcing the Federal Government's will down their throats. The Confederate Flag is like a family crest, a symbol of family pride not about slavery. I know that Northerners will never understand that, but that is what it is.


That was over almost 150 years ago. 
How does it honor the dead to take a battle flag to the center of the place where strategies to kill them were approved? 
That song is so far out of tune it is a waste to sing it. A flag is not a family crest, especially that one. It is the symbol of long gone fights that the south lost. 
God bless.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You are nasty!


And what a wonderful kind of nasty it is!!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> That was over almost 150 years ago.
> How does it honor the dead to take a battle flag to the center of the place where strategies to kill them were approved?
> That song is so far out of tune it is a waste to sing it. A flag is not a family crest, especially that one. It is the symbol of long gone fights that the south lost.
> God bless.


That maybe your opinion, but not theirs. And unfortunately people like you and your attack on what some Southerners believe is an attack on their family heritage only empowers their reason to continue to raise their flag.

But since Hilary thinks that the murders in Benghazi were so long ago (a mere 6 months) and didn't matter, I am not surprised by your response. Bet 150 years is not that long ago for the Windsors.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Hey Pearl, we are coming up on our 35th. And he is still my best friend and the guy who hung the moon for me!!! 
Way to go!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> That was over almost 150 years ago.
> How does it honor the dead to take a battle flag to the center of the place where strategies to kill them were approved?
> That song is so far out of tune it is a waste to sing it. A flag is not a family crest, especially that one. It is the symbol of long gone fights that the south lost.
> God bless.


Oh and if that were true, maybe the reenactment of the North Bridge in Concord should be stopped. Maybe the Daughters of the American Revolution or those that trace their history to the landing of the Mayflower should disband... that was so long ago


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> That maybe your opinion, but not theirs. And unfortunately people like you and your attack on what some Southerners believe is an attack on their family heritage only empowers their reason to continue to raise their flag.
> 
> But since Hilary thinks that the murders in Benghazi were so long ago (a mere 6 months) and didn't matter, I am not surprised by your response. Bet 150 years is not that long ago for the Windsors.


The problem seems to be:
1.that you think that you can speak for all southerners
2. that you are presenting a statement of facts as an attack
3. who knows how long 150 years seems to the Windsors, the problem there would be that the Windsors were not really Windsors 150 years ago.
God bless.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Oh and if that were true, maybe the reenactment of the North Bridge in Concord should be stopped. Maybe the Daughters of the American Revolution or those that trace their history to the landing of the Mayflower should disband... that was so long ago


Nobody is talking about reenactments, are you asserting that was a battle reenactment on the street at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue? 
When you talk like a dope people see you as a dope.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Excuse me, but my relatives are all Old Regular Baptists and they follow the Old Testament to a letter. I just had a huge discussion with them the other evening about how I follow the New Testament as I am a Christian. Duh!


Janeway said:


> You must be a Jew if you do not believe in the New Testament. I have friends who were Jewish & they are not hateful as you are--so what is wrong?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> The problem seems to be:
> 1.that you think that you can speak for all southerners
> 2. that you are presenting a statement of facts as an attack
> 3. who knows how long 150 years seems to the Windsors, the problem there would be that the Windsors were not really Windsors 150 years ago.
> God bless.


I do not speak for all Southerners, so that is a blatant lie. I am trying to explain to you why some people find your condemnations offensive. If you have a representation of Betsy Ross' flag hanging if I were British I could be offended. Should you be sued to hanging a flag that offends me?

You don't like the flag, and that is okay. But people that raise the Confederate Flag have the Constitutional Right to express their beliefs. I would find it hilarious if you came off your arrogant Yankee throne, come to Richmond or Fredericksburg and express those views at one of the Confederate Cemeteries. I would bring a picnic lunch, parasol and sweet tea to watch the fun.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You must be a Jew if you do not believe in the New Testament. I have friends who were Jewish & they are not hateful as you are--so what is wrong?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> What kind of religion supports all of the bullying you do on a daily basis?


I was wondering the same thing. They are like terrorists. They try to hurt psychologically all in the name of what is right. Now I've got it! They (not all, but Huck is more than one person on this and other sites) behave like terrorists!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

If the British were to be offended by sovereign nation's flags they would never be done being offended. Are you really so stupid that you don't see the point?
You are aware of the past imperialism of GREAT Britain and the WHY of it being called GB, aren't you?
There is no point in trying to communicate with you. You are either as dishonest as a career criminal or dumb as a post. 
I won't visit the south for exactly those reasons. You all get enough federal dollars, you surely won't get any out of my pockets.



lovethelake said:


> I do not speak for all Southerners, so that is a blatant lie. I am trying to explain to you why some people find your condemnations offensive. If you have a representation of Betsy Ross' flag hanging if I were British I could be offended. Should you be sued to hanging a flag that offends me?
> 
> You don't like the flag, and that is okay. But people that raise the Confederate Flag have the Constitutional Right to express their beliefs. I would find it hilarious if you came off your arrogant Yankee throne, come to Richmond or Fredericksburg and express those views at one of the Confederate Cemeteries. I would bring a picnic lunch, parasol and sweet tea to watch the fun.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Isn't that the truth? The South takes in more federal dollars for programs to support them than any other region in the US. 
BTW - has anyone read the book, Better Off Without 'Em? I couldn't put it down. 
My DH is always commenting on the kindness of Lincoln for not punishing the South for their errant ways and what a mess it has left us with in regards to their attitudes. They just can't get over that they lost and has to reenact it over and over again as though they will somehow change the outcome. Too funny!



jelun2 said:


> If the British were to be offended by sovereign nation's flags they would never be done being offended. Are you really so stupid that you don't see the point?
> You are aware of the past imperialism of GREAT Britain and the WHY of it being called GB, aren't you?
> There is no point in trying to communicate with you. You are either as dishonest as a career criminal or dumb as a post.
> I won't visit the south for exactly those reasons. You all get enough federal dollars, you surely won't get any out of my pockets.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> If the British were to be offended by sovereign nation's flags they would never be done being offended. Are you really so stupid that you don't see the point?
> You are aware of the past imperialism of GREAT Britain and the WHY of it being called GB, aren't you?
> There is no point in trying to communicate with you. You are either as dishonest as a career criminal or dumb as a post.
> I won't visit the south for exactly those reasons. You all get enough federal dollars, you surely won't get any out of my pockets.


Well that is interesting. I doubt highly that you won't travel to the South is because you can't afford it and Obama has not entitled everyone a car yet. If you can't afford leaving your room, that is fine. But tell the truth about why you do not have the courage to voice your Northern opinions in the South. If you really felt that strongly you would show the courage to get a soapbox and stand on it to pontificate your opinions. Don't libs love creating protests?

So mark your calendar, save your pennies and put your money where your mouth is.

https://www.virginia.org/battlereenactments/


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well that is interesting. I doubt highly that you won't travel to the South is because you can't afford it and Obama has not entitled everyone a car yet. If you can't afford leaving your room, that is fine. But tell the truth about why you do not have the courage to voice your Northern opinions in the South. If you really felt that strongly you would show the courage to get a soapbox and stand on it to pontificate your opinions. Don't libs love creating protests?
> 
> So mark your calendar, save your pennies and put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> https://www.virginia.org/battlereenactments/


Just a side note. You are halfway to Virginia when you vendor in Rhode Island. See that is a way to save you money by consolidating your travel plans. Glad to help.

Bless your heart


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> Isn't that the truth? The South takes in mnore federal dollars for programs to support them than any other region in the US.
> BTW - has anyone read the book, Better Off Without 'Em? I couldn't put it down.
> My DH is always commenting on the kindness of Lincoln for not punishing the South for their errant ways and what a mess it has left us with in regards to their attitudes. They just can't get over that they lost and has to reenact it over and over again as though they will somehow change the outcome. Too funny!


Then this woman who first chastises me for condemning their loser mentality challenges me to come antagonize them more. What a dipstick. 
Even in the touristy Williamsburg area they worship that pig, Nathan Bedford Forrest. Ugh.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Then this woman who first chastises me for condemning their loser mentality challenges me to come antagonize them more. What a dipstick.
> Even in the touristy Williamsburg area they worship that pig, Nathan Bedford Forrest. Ugh.


tsk tsk, again with the name calling.

Bring a stuffed pig with you during your trip to Virginia. Williamsburg is a great place to walk around. Walking is such a great form of exercise. In fact, I heard that walking more helps lose weight more than lap bands


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Al, I do not know where you live, because that would determine you view of the Confederate flag. The Confederate Flag in the South does not mean what it means for the rest of the country. In many towns around where I live there are acres and acres of Confederate cemeteries where family members are buried.. Many of the people that wave the Confederate flag do it because they are honoring their dead family members. I will also suspect that some fly the Confederate flag just to irritate 'the Yankees' as childish as that is.
> 
> The Civil War was fought on two levels. The North fought to protect the concept of Federalism. The South was fighting for State's Rights.


State's rights, hmmm? What a lovely concept--the right to hold people in bondage under the guises of slavery and, a century later, Jim Crow. What individual states desire is not always right or just--how can you possibly not understand that?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Isn't that the truth? The South takes in more federal dollars for programs to support them than any other region in the US.
> BTW - has anyone read the book, Better Off Without 'Em? I couldn't put it down.
> My DH is always commenting on the kindness of Lincoln for not punishing the South for their errant ways and what a mess it has left us with in regards to their attitudes. They just can't get over that they lost and has to reenact it over and over again as though they will somehow change the outcome. Too funny!


Haven't heard of the book, Shayfaye, but the title pretty much speaks for itself--and I couldn't agree more. The only problem is that there's no piece of American land worthless enough to let these traitors settle upon.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Hey Pearl, we are coming up on our 35th. And he is still my best friend and the guy who hung the moon for me!!!
> Way to go!


Congrats, Shayfaye. Some things are built to last. I have to warn you, though: the last 15 years are the hardest. :wink:


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Gee thanks, I think??? I thought we had it made in the shade. We know where all the warts and all are by now. 
:shock:  



Poor Purl said:


> Congrats, Shayfaye. Some things are built to last. I have to warn you, though: the last 15 years are the hardest. :wink:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Jelun2, Somehow her talk has traveled from trying to justify waving Confederate flags at the White House to giving weight-loss tips. 

LTL said: "Bring a stuffed pig with you during your trip to Virginia. Williamsburg is a great place to walk around. Walking is such a great form of exercise. In fact, I heard that walking more helps lose weight more than lap bands."

This seems to be a kind of thought disorder.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Haven't heard of the book, Shayfaye, but the title pretty much speaks for itself--and I couldn't agree more. The only problem is that there's no piece of American land worthless enough to let these traitors settle upon.


I have always thought that if the Native Americans are willing to make a switch or even invite them in, the reservations would be a good place for those who no longer want to be Americans.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Haven't heard of the book, Shayfaye, but the title pretty much speaks for itself--and I couldn't agree more. The only problem is that there's no piece of American land worthless enough to let these traitors settle upon.


Guantanamo?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

She is just letting me know that she has been checking out my previous incarnation on KP, I think. 
She does not understand that a complete stranger who I could not abide to spend five minutes with cannot have any effect on my feelings or an effect on my affect.



Poor Purl said:


> Jelun2, Somehow her talk has traveled from trying to justify waving Confederate flags at the White House to giving weight-loss tips.
> 
> LTL said: "Bring a stuffed pig with you during your trip to Virginia. Williamsburg is a great place to walk around. Walking is such a great form of exercise. In fact, I heard that walking more helps lose weight more than lap bands."
> 
> This seems to be a kind of thought disorder.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Top 10 states getting Federal money: Mississippi, Louisiana, Arizona, South Dakota, Missouri, Tennessee, New Mexico, Montana, Georgia, and New York.

I think Arizona, South Dakota, Missouri, New Mexico, Montana and New York would be surprised to know they were in the South.

And Alaska received the least and Virginia was #7.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Jelun2, Somehow her talk has traveled from trying to justify waving Confederate flags at the White House to giving weight-loss tips.
> 
> LTL said: "Bring a stuffed pig with you during your trip to Virginia. Williamsburg is a great place to walk around. Walking is such a great form of exercise. In fact, I heard that walking more helps lose weight more than lap bands."
> 
> This seems to be a kind of thought disorder.


Waving the Confederate Flag at the CLOSED White House is a Freedom of Speech issue. What's wrong with suggesting all of us walk more so that we would not need preventable medical procedures? Just trying to save the Federal Government money by preventing unnecessary surgeries.

I think that makes sense; so it might be your interpretation of facts that are part of your thought disorder.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I have always thought that if the Native Americans are willing to make a switch or even invite them in, the reservations would be a good place for those who no longer want to be Americans.


Hmm, the Native Americans have already suffered so much!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Guantanamo?


Probably not big enough, but otherwise it would be ideal.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Top 10 states getting Federal money: Mississippi, Louisiana, Arizona, South Dakota, Missouri, Tennessee, New Mexico, Montana, Georgia, and New York.
> 
> I think Arizona, South Dakota, Missouri, New Mexico, Montana and New York would be surprised to know they were in the South.
> 
> And Alaska received the least and Virginia was #7.


Wouldn't it be more relevant to look at which states get the most in comparison to the amount they contribute? In that case, here's the top 10.

States receiving the most federal funding per tax dollar paid:
1. New Mexico: $2.63
2. West Virginia: $2.57
3. Mississippi: $2.47
4. District of Columbia: $2.41
5. Hawaii: $2.38
6. Alabama: $2.03
7. Alaska: $1.93
8. Montana: $1.92 
9. South Carolina: $1.92
10. Maine: $1.78

New York gets a lot of money because it has a large population, but it still gets back less than a dollar for each dollar it contributes. Virginia, on the other hand, gets back more than it pays in. Alaska may receive the smallest amount of federal funding, but still makes a profit because of it's small population.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Waving the Confederate Flag at the CLOSED White House is a Freedom of Speech issue. What's wrong with suggesting all of us walk more so that we would not need preventable medical procedures? Just trying to save the Federal Government money by preventing unnecessary surgeries.
> 
> I think that makes sense; so it might be your interpretation of facts that are part of your thought disorder.


I didn't object to any single thing you said; it was the leaps in subject matter that caught my attention.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

It all depends on where you extract your data, doesn't it? I am only talking about social programs for the poor in these areas also. And, we all know they have the most poor and the Native Americans are a close second.


lovethelake said:


> Top 10 states getting Federal money: Mississippi, Louisiana, Arizona, South Dakota, Missouri, Tennessee, New Mexico, Montana, Georgia, and New York.
> 
> I think Arizona, South Dakota, Missouri, New Mexico, Montana and New York would be surprised to know they were in the South.
> 
> And Alaska received the least and Virginia was #7.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> That was over almost 150 years ago.
> How does it honor the dead to take a battle flag to the center of the place where strategies to kill them were approved?
> That song is so far out of tune it is a waste to sing it. A flag is not a family crest, especially that one. It is the symbol of long gone fights that the south lost.
> God bless.


Some people don't learn from history. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> But tell the truth about why you do not have the courage to voice your Northern opinions in the South. If you really felt that strongly you would show the courage to get a soapbox and stand on it to pontificate your opinions.
> 
> Don't a lot of Southerners carry guns?


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

To save space below, pension benefits include both Medicare and Social Security; anti-poverty aid includes Head Start, Low Income Home Energy Assistance, Food Stamp and nutrition programs for Women, Infants and Children (WIC), and several school-lunch-style benefits. 


Top Ten (Source: Tax Foundation):


1. New Mexico Indian reservations, military bases, federal research labs, farm subsidies, retirement programs


2. Mississippi Farm subsidies, military spending, nutrition and anti-poverty aid, retirement programs.


3. Alaska Per capita No 1 recipient of federal benefits; infrastructure projects, DOT and pork projects.


4. Louisiana Disaster relief, farm subsidies, anti-poverty and nutrition aid, military spending. 


5. W. Virginia Farm subsidies, anti-poverty and nutrition aid.


6. N. Dakota Farm subsidies, energy subsidies, retirement and anti-poverty programs, Indian reservations.


7. Alabama Retirement programs, anti-poverty and nutrition aid, federal space/military spending, farm subsidies.


8. S. Dakota Retirement programs, nutrition aid, farm subsidies, military spending, Indian reservations.


9. Virginia Civil service pensions, military spending, veterans benefits, retirement, anti-poverty aid.


10. Kentucky Retirement programs, nutritional and anti-poverty aid, farm subsidies.

Okay, 6 out of 10. :roll: 


It amazes me that in the agrarian South, they need farm subsidies and nutrition aid. I have three gardens each year and yet, the young ones around me do not garden at all. Just fast food junkies.

And Al, you are so right about the guns. It is gun heaven down here. 5 year olds get them for Christmas presents. WWJT?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> To save space below, pension benefits include both Medicare and Social Security; anti-poverty aid includes Head Start, Low Income Home Energy Assistance, Food Stamp and nutrition programs for Women, Infants and Children (WIC), and several school-lunch-style benefits.
> 
> Top Ten (Source: Tax Foundation):
> 
> ...


A great bit of research, Shayfaye! This is fascinating. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> It amazes me that in the agrarian South, they need farm subsidies and nutrition aid. I have three gardens each year and yet, the young ones around me do not garden at all. Just fast food junkies.
> 
> And Al, you are so right about the guns. It is gun heaven down here. 5 year olds get them for Christmas presents. WWJT?


Shayfaye, farm subsidies tend to go to the really big factory farms, which are doing well enough but have a lot of influence on Congress. The family farmers could use the nutrition aid.

And, boy, does it make me happy to know that 5 year olds are given guns - not!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for posting that, Empress Poor Purl, when I saw the mentions of Alaska and NY I knew that there was something off with that list.


Poor Purl said:


> Wouldn't it be more relevant to look at which states get the most in comparison to the amount they contribute? In that case, here's the top 10.
> 
> States receiving the most federal funding per tax dollar paid:
> 1. New Mexico: $2.63
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Should be an interesting day in Washington. The Senate and the House have unveiled their individual plans for ending the shutdown and raising the debt ceiling, and the two pieces of legislation are about to meet head to head. Stay tuned, folks!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > But tell the truth about why you do not have the courage to voice your Northern opinions in the South. If you really felt that strongly you would show the courage to get a soapbox and stand on it to pontificate your opinions.
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > But tell the truth about why you do not have the courage to voice your Northern opinions in the South. If you really felt that strongly you would show the courage to get a soapbox and stand on it to pontificate your opinions.
> ...


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

LTL - Do you remember VA Tech?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Al, I do not know where you live, because that would determine you view of the Confederate flag. The Confederate Flag in the South does not mean what it means for the rest of the country. In many towns around where I live there are acres and acres of Confederate cemeteries where family members are buried.. Many of the people that wave the Confederate flag do it because they are honoring their dead family members. I will also suspect that some fly the Confederate flag just to irritate 'the Yankees' as childish as that is.
> 
> The Civil War was fought on two levels. The North fought to protect the concept of Federalism. The South was fighting for State's Rights. The South still believes that the North is a bully, forcing the Federal Government's will down their throats. The Confederate Flag is like a family crest, a symbol of family pride not about slavery. I know that Northerners will never understand that, but that is what it is.


lovethelake
what a way to drape racism.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Not me. And if I did, I would do legally. We don't have the gun violence around here that they do in the North (Detroit, Chicago....). Maybe because the gun owners in my area do it legally and don't have a 'library' of guns for criminals to borrow from to kill people.


Chicago is about 27th in gun violence per capita, though righties keep referring to it as at the top. Time to stop?

And you probably don't have as much gun violence as a large metropolitan area because of the much smaller population.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> tsk tsk, again with the name calling.
> 
> Bring a stuffed pig with you during your trip to Virginia. Williamsburg is a great place to walk around. Walking is such a great form of exercise. In fact, I heard that walking more helps lose weight more than lap bands


lovethelake
what have we here? Mama mia.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Guantanamo?


Poor Purl
I 2nd that.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> LTL - Do you remember VA Tech?


Do you remember the Boston Marathon?

Guns don't kill people, pressure cookers do


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Not me. And if I did, I would do legally. We don't have the gun violence around here that they do in the North (Detroit, Chicago....). Maybe because the gun owners in my area do it legally and don't have a 'library' of guns for criminals to borrow from to kill people.


Oy vey. Chicago doesn't have responsible gun owners but the South does? Let's not go there.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Oy vey. Chicago doesn't have responsible gun owners but the South does? Let's not go there.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Oy vey. Chicago doesn't have responsible gun owners but the South does? Let's not go there.


Yes, let's not--literally! :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Not me. And if I did, I would do legally. We don't have the gun violence around here that they do in the North (Detroit, Chicago....). Maybe because the gun owners in my area do it legally and don't have a 'library' of guns for criminals to borrow from to kill people.


lovethelake
in your neck of the woods it is called "an accident". We know. We try to keep our guns in gun safes, you folks hang them behind your head on the gun racks in the pick-ups. Got to display the family heirlooms.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Oy vey. Chicago doesn't have responsible gun owners but the South does? Let's not go there.


Since you choose to be in hiding, one does not have any idea what your frame of reference is, so telling someone what to do if fruitless


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Waving the Confederate Flag at the CLOSED White House is a Freedom of Speech issue. What's wrong with suggesting all of us walk more so that we would not need preventable medical procedures? Just trying to save the Federal Government money by preventing unnecessary surgeries.
> 
> I think that makes sense; so it might be your interpretation of facts that are part of your thought disorder.


lovethelake
your thought process is material for studies.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> in your neck of the woods it is called "an accident". We know. We try to keep our guns in gun safes, you folks hang them behind your head on the gun racks in the pick-ups. Got to display the family heirlooms.


An accident is not murder

All my friends have gun safes, so I have no idea what you are talking about. And in Virginia it is illegal to have your gun in the trunk if you don't have a concealed weapon permit. So keeping them "broken" (and for the idiots that don't know what that means, it means unloaded and unhinged so not to misfire) and in your back seat is the law.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> To save space below, pension benefits include both Medicare and Social Security; anti-poverty aid includes Head Start, Low Income Home Energy Assistance, Food Stamp and nutrition programs for Women, Infants and Children (WIC), and several school-lunch-style benefits.
> 
> Top Ten (Source: Tax Foundation):
> 
> ...


Shayfaye
Thank you. VERY interesting.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Anyone else see this? Whadya think?

http://visual.ly/vizbox/nbc-news-vizbox/#intro


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > But tell the truth about why you do not have the courage to voice your Northern opinions in the South. If you really felt that strongly you would show the courage to get a soapbox and stand on it to pontificate your opinions.
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Anyone else see this? Whadya think?
> 
> http://visual.ly/vizbox/nbc-news-vizbox/#intro


susanmos2000
Sorry, did not open for me.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> If you feel that strongly, why are you and your cohorts still here? Emigrate to Belize, retire to Mexico, or simply buy a boat and let the ocean current take you where it will--why stay in a country that you no longer feel any connection to?


Why are you on a thread that Lukelucy started if not only to spew your hatred!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> An accident is not murder


But it leaves someone dead just the same, a death that could have been avoided if there had been no gun around.



> All my friends have gun safes, so I have no idea what you are talking about. And in Virginia it is illegal to have your gun in the trunk if you don't have a concealed weapon permit. So keeping them "broken" (and for the idiots that don't know what that means, it means unloaded and unhinged so not to misfire) and in your back seat is the law.


Does nobody in Virginia ever break the law? (Except the governor and the attorney general). And was it really necessary to call people "idiots" because they don't know gun terminology? I didn't call you an idiot when you spoke of the "tenants" of the Church, and that was terminology you should have known.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Why are you on a thread that Lukelucy started if not only to spew your hatred!


Is it hatred to suggest that you go where you'll be happy?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> An accident is not murder
> 
> All my friends have gun safes, so I have no idea what you are talking about. And in Virginia it is illegal to have your gun in the trunk if you don't have a concealed weapon permit. So keeping them "broken" (and for the idiots that don't know what that means, it means unloaded and unhinged so not to misfire) and in your back seat is the law.


lovethelake
really? How could I not have known that. Having so many accidents by accident? Get the drift? Hm. Perhaps the gun laws are insufficient to keep deadly weapons out of the hands of some idiots.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> An accident is not murder
> 
> All my friends have gun safes, so I have no idea what you are talking about. And in Virginia it is illegal to have your gun in the trunk if you don't have a concealed weapon permit. So keeping them "broken" (and for the idiots that don't know what that means, it means unloaded and unhinged so not to misfire) and in your back seat is the law.


Well, I keep my hammerless .38 with a laser bead on me at all times as I have a lifetime permit. Don't leave home without it as if you need it, you cannot go home & get it!

I have not had any problems & as the gun shop owner says, no one would ever think you are packing protection.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Is it hatred to suggest that you go where you'll be happy?


You first & take your cronies with you!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You first & take your cronies with you!


I'm perfectly content here, thank you very much--even more than before as I watch the TP being flushed away square by square.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Does nobody in Virginia ever break the law? (Except the governor and the attorney general). And was it really necessary to call people "idiots" because they don't know gun terminology? I didn't call you an idiot when you spoke of the "tenants" of the Church, and that was terminology you should have known.


Poor Purl
how can we forget Governor Ultrasound and the other Jewel.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Anyone else see this? Whadya think?
> 
> http://visual.ly/vizbox/nbc-news-vizbox/#intro


I think it's kind of insulting. Are "bleeding hearts" the only people who think that civil liberties are necessary for a civil society? Who are the people behind this? They used polls, sure, but I bet the polls didn't use those trivializing designations.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> Oh I'd like to see those husband panties. Lol. :twisted:


How about these?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I think it's kind of insulting. Are "bleeding hearts" the only people who think that civil liberties are necessary for a civil society? Who are the people behind this? They used polls, sure, but I bet the polls didn't use those trivializing designations.


True, the labels are less than flattering. But I believe it's true (happily) that the majority of Americans are moderates.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> How about these?


Hmm...after yesterday evening's posts I knew we were going to be forced to view someone's panties--didn't guess that Janie would turn out to be the flasher.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, I keep my hammerless .38 with a laser bead on me at all times as I have a lifetime permit. Don't leave home without it as if you need it, you cannot go home & get it!
> 
> I have not had any problems & as the gun shop owner says, no one would ever think you are packing protection.


Now I have to make certain I never run into you.
But since you're "out in space most of the time," there's little chance of that.

Even if you didn't give that as your location, we probably could figure it out.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> how can we forget Governor Ultrasound and the other Jewel.


That other jewel, Ken Cuccinelli, is often referred to as the Cootch, which is right up there with Gov. Ultrasound (if you know the slang for female body parts).


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, I keep my hammerless .38 with a laser bead on me at all times as I have a lifetime permit. Don't leave home without it as if you need it, you cannot go home & get it!
> 
> I have not had any problems & as the gun shop owner says, no one would ever think you are packing protection.


Janeway
why not pack two, one for each hand? Will make the gun shop owner happy. It must be pretty unsafe to live where you live to never leave home without it. Sounds like much more dangerous than Chicago.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> True, the labels are less than flattering. But I believe it's true (happily) that the majority of Americans are moderates.


About that I agree.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm...after yesterday evening's posts I knew we were going to be forced to view someone's panties--didn't guess that Janie would turn out to be the flasher.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That other jewel, Ken Cuccinelli, is often referred to as the Cootch, which is right up there with Gov. Ultrasound (if you know the slang for female body parts).


Poor Purl
interesting to observe how they lined their pockets with the help of their whole family. Wonderful lessons they have been taught. What about the Tax evasion on those fabulous presents?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm...after yesterday evening's posts I knew we were going to be forced to view someone's panties--didn't guess that Janie would turn out to be the flasher.


Another reason to hit "Report Issue". She's been there before for some of the pictures she's posted in the past. Yuck:hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> interesting to observe how they lined their pockets with the help of their whole family. Wonderful lessons they have been taught. What about the Tax evasion on those fabulous presents?


Tax evasion is theft. They claim to be practicing Roman Catholics. I don't think the Church takes kindly to theft.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

This just in--the House GOP's "fix-it" legislation just went down. This from Reuters:

"House Republican leaders proposed a plan to reopen the government and avoid debt default but it was rejected in a meeting with rank and file lawmakers. The plan differed in a few important details from one in the U.S. Senate....House Republican aides said the proposal floated on Tuesday would have funded the government through January 15, and raised the debt ceiling by enough to cover the nation's borrowing needs through February 7, similar to the Senate plan.

But unlike the Senate, it would include a two-year suspension of the medical device tax included in Obama's healthcare law, and a requirement that members of Congress and the administration be covered under the law.

The House version also would not allow the Treasury to renew its extraordinary cash management measures to stretch borrowing capacity for months, which had tentatively been allowed under the Senate plan.

"The president has said repeatedly that members of Congress don't get to demand ransom for fulfilling their basic responsibilities to pass a budget and pay the nation's bills," said White House spokeswoman Amy Brundage.

"Unfortunately, the latest proposal from House Republicans does just that in a partisan attempt to appease a small group of Tea Party Republicans who forced the government shutdown in the first place," she said."


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> How do we know it isn't one of the young men who has been killed due to SYG making loonies think it is alright to declare open season on young black men?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> in your neck of the woods it is called "an accident". We know. We try to keep our guns in gun safes, you folks hang them behind your head on the gun racks in the pick-ups. Got to display the family heirlooms.


Heck, I thought those were the family jewels.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Heck, I thought those were the family jewels.


hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Janeway said:


> How about these?


I have an idea that those look much more like yours than hers.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> This just in--the House GOP's "fix-it" legislation just went down. This from Reuters:
> 
> "House Republican leaders proposed a plan to reopen the government and avoid debt default but it was rejected in a meeting with rank and file lawmakers. The plan differed in a few important details from one in the U.S. Senate....House Republican aides said the proposal floated on Tuesday would have funded the government through January 15, and raised the debt ceiling by enough to cover the nation's borrowing needs through February 7, similar to the Senate plan.
> 
> ...


I really don't think those incalcitrant legislators understand what the fall out will be. 
I do hope that those of you dependent on SS will be OK. The checks may come for the first of November. If it drags on beyond that ... 
I just realized that my cousin is supposed to get her first SS check in November. Hmmm. I bet she is not happy.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm...after yesterday evening's posts I knew we were going to be forced to view someone's panties--didn't guess that Janie would turn out to be the flasher.


susanmoss2000
can you imagine the stuff they air when among their peers? Well porn is a very big business.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I really don't think those incalcitrant legislators understand what the fall out will be.
> I do hope that those of you dependent on SS will be OK. The checks may come for the first of November. If it drags on beyond that ...
> I just realized that my cousin is supposed to get her first SS check in November. Hmmm. I bet she is not happy.


I think they understand perfectly--they just don't care. Boehner certainly is crafting a made-to-order dog house for himself. I think he knows it but just can't find a way to throw down the hammer.

Anyone want to see a grown man cry--again?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> How about these?


Janeway
I thought those were shirts for double-headed snakes. Some we have gotten to know well here.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I think they understand perfectly--they just don't care. Boehner certainly is crafting a made-to-order dog house for himself. I think he knows it but just can't find a way to throw down the hammer.
> 
> Anyone want to see a grown man cry--again?


I am not so sure, Susan, did you see that man they are dubbing the "real" Joe the Plumber? He and his family own a plumbing concern, I guess. 
The man is one or two bricks short of a load.

I tried to call up a video of him, but, my browser is crazy, heavy traffic they say. 
LOL, everyone checking in to see what the loons have done now, I would say.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I think they understand perfectly--they just don't care. Boehner certainly is crafting a made-to-order dog house for himself. I think he knows it but just can't find a way to throw down the hammer.
> 
> Anyone want to see a grown man cry--again?


susanmos2000
a picture of total defeat. What a wimp. Why are we paying these guys for wrecking our Country?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> I am not so sure, Susan, did you see that man they are dubbing the "real" Joe the Plumber? He and his family own a plumbing concern, I guess.
> The man is one or two bricks short of a load.
> 
> I tried to call up a video of him, but, my browser is crazy, heavy traffic they say.
> LOL, everyone checking in to see what the loons have done now, I would say.


jelun2
Joe called himself a Plumber but when checking him out they found that he had no license. Just another loud mouth with a great need to get his puss on TV. Don't know how he earns his keep now. For a while he was a reporter of sorts if I remember right.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Anyone seen Glenn Beck yesterday cleaning up? I missed the event.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Annyone seen Glenn Beck yesterday cleaning up? I missed the event.


I missed it too--what happened?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> No, but it does mean that every post *can* be replied to by everyone. I'm afraid I really did find it shocking that you would bring her husband in just to insult her. I've never mentioned anyone else's spouse or children or mother-in-law simply to be nasty. Alas, that is not the case with you.


I didn't say anything nasty about her husband. Referring to him as young is by no means nasty. Huckleberry often refers to her young husband in an attempt to make us jealous of her. So you find it shocking, big deal.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> I thought those were shirts for double-headed snakes. Some we have gotten to know well here.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:



> I didn't say anything nasty about her husband. Referring to him as young is by no means nasty. Huckleberry often refers to her young husband in an attempt to make us jealous of her. So you find it shocking, big deal.


soloweygirl
bless you. You folks have a language all of your own and will never know the meaning of it in other parts of the country and the world. Your expressions and exhibitions are very proletarian. Look at Janeway's latest pictures. I guess when you court behind the barn your sensitivities go out the window. Perhaps never had any.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> I thought those were shirts for double-headed snakes. Some we have gotten to know well here.


Funny


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> Joe called himself a Plumber but when checking him out they found that he had no license. Just another loud mouth with a great need to get his puss on TV. Don't know how he earns his keep now. For a while he was a reporter of sorts if I remember right.


Yes. That was the old Joe the Plumber. This man is a real plumber, not nearly as intelligent as those I know. 
Well, OK. His name isn't joe, he really is a plumber, tho.

http://tv.msnbc.com/2013/10/08/goper-calls-for-four-branches-to-work-together/


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> again do I need to remind you who got us into Wars for which we will have to pay for at least another decade? Remember
> G.W. Bush? Glad you keep bringing it up, it will make us more alert to future underhanded costly decisions by Republicans. They just love War since it helps the Oil and Weapons business tremendously. To hell with losing lives and thousands of maimed for life who now also go hungry since the Tea Partiers give a damn. So much for honoring the Vets.


Wars which Democrats were in favor of at the time.

Do I need to remind you of the 7 trillion debt racked up by this administration, that is more than all others combined? That Obamacare costs nearly 3X what was originally promised and will only increase. That was a total underhanded debacle. How about all the grants to the "green" companies that have since declared bankruptcy to the tune of 60B. How many hungry people could that feed? How many uninsured could receive help with that money? The list goes on, and on and on.

And the vets should definitely be honored.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: they don't know how to disagree with someone without getting personal, rude, crude and obscene. They mock him, his dog and then his wife and still lay claim to some sort of moral superiority?


Definite double standard there. Poor Purl finds it shocking that I referred to Huckleberry's husband as young. That was such a nasty thing for me to say. Shame on me. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> bless you. You folks have a language all of your own and will never know the meaning of it in other parts of the country and the world. Your expressions and exhibitions are very proletarian. Look at Janeway's latest pictures. I guess when you court behind the barn your sensitivities go out the window. Perhaps never had any.


Ya think?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, I keep my hammerless .38 with a laser bead on me at all times as I have a lifetime permit. Don't leave home without it as if you need it, you cannot go home & get it!
> 
> I have not had any problems & as the gun shop owner says, no one would ever think you are packing protection.


Are you sure the gun shop owner wasn't referring to condoms?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Soloweygirl,
> 
> I have not seen anything as pathetic as that group. They must have relationships that are a disaster. How unhappy they are!


LL, they are the way they are because there is no happiness in their lives.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Wars which Democrats were in favor of at the time.
> 
> Do I need to remind you of the 7 trillion debt racked up by this administration, that is more than all others combined? That Obamacare costs nearly 3X what was originally promised and will only increase. That was a total underhanded debacle. How about all the grants to the "green" companies that have since declared bankruptcy to the tune of 60B. How many hungry people could that feed? How many uninsured could receive help with that money? The list goes on, and on and on.
> 
> And the vets should definitely be honored.


How come with all of that going on, the deficit has been cut in half since Obama came into office? Or haven't they told you that?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Ya think?


 Empress Purl, we have taught solowey, the mimick, so many new big words to use. She should be thanking you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> LL, they are the way they are because there is no happiness in their lives.


And you would know this how????? That's Cherf's line.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Empress Purl, we have taught solowey, the mimick, so many new big words to use. She should be thanking you.


Never apologize, never show gratitude - that's their watchword.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

ute4kp said:


> Ah, you are the master of your own domain.


Oh you made a funny. Let me record it ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Are you sure the gun shop owner wasn't referring to condoms?


Bratty Patty
good thinking.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Does nobody in Virginia ever break the law? (Except the governor and the attorney general). And was it really necessary to call people "idiots" because they don't know gun terminology? I didn't call you an idiot when you spoke of the "tenants" of the Church, and that was terminology you should have known.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> They never mocked the dog. Most said he was a very nice dog.


They might not have mocked the dog per se, but they inferred plenty about what Karverr might be doing with the dog. Disgusting people you are defending.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Definite double standard there. Poor Purl finds it shocking that I referred to Huckleberry's husband as young. That was such a nasty thing for me to say. Shame on me. :lol: :lol: :lol:


soloweygirl
picking and choosing, aren't you. Cherf taught you well.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They might not have mocked the dog per se, but they inferred plenty about what Karverr might be doing with the dog. Disgusting people you are defending.


You inferred; they implied. Or didn't. I didn't see it as offensive, but apparently you recognized something there that went by me. Honi soit qui mal y pense.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Try the fact that Mr. Brain Dead is doing his best to let us know what kind of bonehead he is. No mistaking HIS intentions. If he wants to hang out with adults, he can prove he's one.


Seattle, ever think that he is playing your game? He is wise enough from the start to learn the rules and apply them as necessary.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> They might not have mocked the dog per se, but they inferred plenty about what Karverr might be doing with the dog. Disgusting people you are defending.


soloweygirl
have your mind in the gutter once more. It was me who hoped that the Dog was male since karverr has a very negative attitude towards females. Worry about his treating of the Canine. Male dogs are usually more aggressive and do not take well to harsh commands.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I am not so sure, Susan, did you see that man they are dubbing the "real" Joe the Plumber? He and his family own a plumbing concern, I guess.
> The man is one or two bricks short of a load.
> 
> I tried to call up a video of him, but, my browser is crazy, heavy traffic they say.
> LOL, everyone checking in to see what the loons have done now, I would say.


Is that MarkWayne somebody from Oklahoma? I'll try to find him, too.

MarkWayne Mullin--here he is, in all his glory.

http://tv.msnbc.com/2013/10/14/these-are-the-people-who-are-running-the-country-rep-markwayne-mullin/


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Jelun2, that all goes without saying, but there's another thing wrong with them telling us how we think. They have absolutely no curiosity about the world; notice how they almost never follow a link to a liberal website, while we all check in once in a while with Faux News or Lush Rimbaugh, etc., and know too much what they think.
> 
> Besides, it's very strange to form a friendship on the basis of common hatred.


Wrong again. Now you are telling us what we think, or don't think. You are also making up things regarding the websites and links we will go to. We, too, check them out and know what your talking points will be the following day. The evidence is in the parroting of the catch phrases.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry about posting MarkWayne. I didn't see it had already been done.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> What does race have to do with anything as you continually bring it up. What is your race?


Janie, that's all they have. They can't defend the policies of the administration, so they always use the race card. The card is almost in tatters now and pretty soon will be just a memory. Then what will they do?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Are you for real? A public forum is just that. No one is trying to "overhear" what you said to one person. Use a PM for that. When you post here, publically, you leave yourself open to replies from anyone. Geez you're dumb.:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


No Seattle that is just the way you behave. Just because it is done by people that have no manners doesn't mean it is acceptable.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Is that MarkWayne somebody from Oklahoma? I'll try to find him, too.
> 
> MarkWayne Mullin--here he is, in all his glory.
> 
> http://tv.msnbc.com/2013/10/14/these-are-the-people-who-are-running-the-country-rep-markwayne-mullin/


alcameron
Joe the Plumber's real name is Samuel Wurzelbacher.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> OK, folks. We have proof that KPG is back already and pretending to be man filled with righteous indignation. Just replace the word "God" with "karverr" and you'll know what his wife is fearing and you'll have that "real" marriage summed up, too.


Seattle, paranoid lately? You (collective) accuse us of saying you are everyone and everybody and here you are accusing one of us being someone else. Really?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No Seattle that is just the way you behave. Just because it is done by people that have no manners doesn't mean it is acceptable.


Oh, then the following is unacceptable bad manners? I was writing to jelun2, and you piped in with:

"Wrong again. Now you are telling us what we think, or don't think. You are also making up things regarding the websites and links we will go to. We, too, check them out and know what your talking points will be the following day. The evidence is in the parroting of the catch phrases."

Another case of "do as I say, not as I do"? (which just boils down to hypocrisy).


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

karverr said:


> you are a fine one to talk, jut read some of your own trash you put out in public.


Her reason for doing so is so childish.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> They are just jockeying for that Alpha position that is now vacant. This should be interesting.
> 
> :thumbup:


We are watching how your game plays out and who the new leader will be. I find yours more amusing than interesting.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Her reason for doing so is so childish.


Once again you do what you say the rest of us shouldn't do. How do you know her reason for doing anything? To quote you (a second time; it's getting very boring): "Wrong again. Now you are telling us what we think, or don't think"


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> The rights are equal. Geesh, go back to school.


I think someone really believes this crap.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Wrong again. Now you are telling us what we think, or don't think. You are also making up things regarding the websites and links we will go to. We, too, check them out and know what your talking points will be the following day. The evidence is in the parroting of the catch phrases.


Oh bull puckey. You have demonstrated repeatedly that you either don't avail yourself of information that we have provided or you pretend that you didn't as it demonstrates that your statements are demonstrates that your beliefs are not logical.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> This just in--the House GOP's "fix-it" legislation just went down. This from Reuters:
> 
> "House Republican leaders proposed a plan to reopen the government and avoid debt default but it was rejected in a meeting with rank and file lawmakers. The plan differed in a few important details from one in the U.S. Senate....House Republican aides said the proposal floated on Tuesday would have funded the government through January 15, and raised the debt ceiling by enough to cover the nation's borrowing needs through February 7, similar to the Senate plan.
> 
> ...


The Collins Plan was brought before the Senate late last week. The plan was bi-partisan, 12 each of Republicans and Democrats. The Plan:

1) funded gov't for 6 months,
2) increase the debt limit through January,
3) limited spending to 967B next year,
4) delayed medical device tax and
5) required income verification for Obamacare subsidies.

This plan was nixed by Reid and the Democrats over the weekend.

Democrats in the Senate are now demanding that spending go back to pre-sequestration levels.

In other words, Democrats are demanding spending be INCREASED as part of their deal to open the government. Who are the real hostage takers? Is this Reid's definition of a "clean" CR bill?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> have your mind in the gutter once more. It was me who hoped that the Dog was male since karverr has a very negative attitude towards females. Worry about his treating of the Canine. Male dogs are usually more aggressive and do not take well to harsh commands.


Whatever, 24 hours later spin it to have a different meaning. Typical.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh, then the following is unacceptable bad manners? I was writing to jelun2, and you piped in with:
> 
> "Wrong again. Now you are telling us what we think, or don't think. You are also making up things regarding the websites and links we will go to. We, too, check them out and know what your talking points will be the following day. The evidence is in the parroting of the catch phrases."
> 
> Another case of "do as I say, not as I do"? (which just boils down to hypocrisy).


I have decided to let my manners go on this thread and join in your behavior patterns. Now I will do as you do.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Once again you do what you say the rest of us shouldn't do. How do you know her reason for doing anything? To quote you (a second time; it's getting very boring): "Wrong again. Now you are telling us what we think, or don't think"


Her reason for doing so was spelled out in that post.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Oh bull puckey. You have demonstrated repeatedly that you either don't avail yourself of information that we have provided or you pretend that you didn't as it demonstrates that your statements are demonstrates that your beliefs are not logical.


Does the above comment sound extremely arrogant to anyone else? How does she know that you don't AVAIL yourself to her sources of information? And if/when you do AVAIL yourself to the information and you don't agree/accept it, you are, in her opinion, incapable of logical beliefs.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Whatever, 24 hours later spin it to have a different meaning. Typical.


soloweygirl
my take on this will stand forever, it has no time limit. I attached no meaning just had a question, you put a meaning to it and it was not a nice one either.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Does the above comment sound extremely arrogant to anyone else? How does she know that you don't AVAIL yourself to her sources of information? And if/when you do AVAIL yourself to the information and you don't agree/accept it, you are, in her opinion, incapable of logical beliefs.


lovethelake
No, it doesn't.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Does the above comment sound extremely arrogant to anyone else? How does she know that you don't AVAIL yourself to her sources of information? And if/when you do AVAIL yourself to the information and you don't agree/accept it, you are, in her opinion, incapable of logical beliefs.


They all say that from time to time. We say that about them as well. Nothing will change. Their sources aren't any better than the ones we use, as ours aren't any better than theirs. We clash as a result.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The Collins Plan was brought before the Senate late last week. The plan was bi-partisan, 12 each of Republicans and Democrats. The Plan:
> 
> 1) funded gov't for 6 months,
> 2) increase the debt limit through January,
> ...


Possibly not--but the stuff being penned by the House Reps even at this late date is far from squeaky clean either. It's obvious that the ultra-conservatives are still calling the shots there--in fact, it's incredible watching Boehner try to draft something acceptable to both parties while those TP pit bulls tear at his backside. He's no Dog Whisperer, that much is clear.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Does the above comment sound extremely arrogant to anyone else? How does she know that you don't AVAIL yourself to her sources of information? And if/when you do AVAIL yourself to the information and you don't agree/accept it, you are, in her opinion, incapable of logical beliefs.


So sorry that you don't know the meaning of either/or. 
Now please, jump.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

alcameron said:


> No, the word is "Teahaddists." Not my term, but I can't remember who gets the credit.


Good one!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Negotiations in DC have broken down again. Thank you, GOP!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> So sorry that you don't know the meaning of either/or.
> Now please, jump.


You bring your jump rope and I will bring mine. Or we could jump out of any bedroom window from a home that we OWN. Or we could jump off of our docks.

Or you can continue to jump to wrong conclusions.

Your choice.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

The repubs are causing a coup. Whose pocket are they in? SOBs!!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> The repubs are causing a coup. Whose pocket are they in? SOBs!!


They take orders from the Heritage Foundation, so the repub Reps are bought and paid for. What a keen display of patriotism! I thought they were supposed to represent the people????


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> They take orders from the Heritage Foundation, so the repub Reps are bought and paid for. What a keen display of patriotism! I thought they were supposed to represent the people????


You're exactly right, Al. They just derailed this latest piece of House legislation by ordering GOP members not to support it--now the the House Rules Committee has postponed any possibility of a vote.
GRRRRRRRR!


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

alcameron said:


> They take orders from the Heritage Foundation, so the repub Reps are bought and paid for. What a keen display of patriotism! I thought they were supposed to represent the people????


It's so sick they're doing this. And so sad the Reps aren't doing their job. I'd like to know what the blazes the repubs think they're doing.? It's just one big cuckoo's nest they've created.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> You're exactly right, Al. They just derailed this latest piece of House legislation by ordering GOP members not to support it--now the the House Rules Committee has postponed any possibility of a vote.
> GRRRRRRRR!


And the Teahaddists think it's OK to default. In fact, not just "OK," they look forward to it. Nuts, all of them.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I heard a caller on the radio today proposing a way to end Boehner's failure to bring any bill to the floor. He said that all the "regular repubs" should join with the Dems in the House, elect Nancy Pelosi as speaker, and bring the Senate bill to the floor for a vote. Drastic measures required for a drastic situation!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I heard a caller on the radio today proposing a way to end Boehner's failure to bring any bill to the floor. He said that all the "regular repubs" should join with the Dems in the House, elect Nancy Pelosi as speaker, and bring the Senate bill to the floor for a vote. Drastic measures required for a drastic situation!


Absolutely, Al. This was a measure crafted by House Republicans that, presumably, they wouldn't have bothered writing if they hadn't been willing to support it. And now the Heritage Foundations sticks its nose in, barks out a command, and they're cowering in the corner like frightened babies. My gosh, what the heck is wrong with them? Will they ever have the guts to stand up and do what they know is right?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I think it is amusing, ltl, that you mention jumping to conclusions as you and your buds seem to spend a significant amount of time and energy speculating, concluding, fantasizing, and cogitating on other people's lives and lifestyles. 
I, on the other hand, have to say that I have not spent more than 5 minutes thinking of the private life of any of you. 
So draw all of the conclusions that you may, it really doesn't matter, the likelihood of your ideas approaching reality are pretty slim. 
I will continue to think about much more important thngs than your circumstances.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Absolutely, Al. This was a measure crafted by House Republicans that, presumably, they wouldn't have bothered writing if they hadn't been willing to support it. And now the Heritage Foundations sticks its nose in, barks out a command, and they're cowering in the corner like frightened babies. My gosh, what the heck is wrong with them? Will they ever have the guts to stand up and do what they know is right?


I have to guess that someone took all the balls and went home.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I have to guess that someone took all the balls and went home.


Yes--and we're right back to square 1. :hunf:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes--and we're right back to square 1. :hunf:


Absolutely!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I am not usually an alarmist, however...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Negotiations in DC have broken down again. Thank you, GOP!


I keep meaning to tell you that I really like your new avatar.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Negotiations in DC have broken down again. Thank you, GOP!


Great cartoon

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I keep meaning to tell you that I really like your new avatar.


Thanks, Jelun.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I am not usually an alarmist, however...


It doesn't look good, does it?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> It doesn't look good, does it?


Nope, we have to hope that the adults in the room decide that they need to take control.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Democrats in the Senate are now demanding that spending go back to pre-sequestration levels.
> 
> In other words, Democrats are demanding spending be INCREASED as part of their deal to open the government. Who are the real hostage takers? Is this Reid's definition of a "clean" CR bill?


Wasn't the sequester supposed to be temporary? It was Obama giving in to the GOP just to get things moving, and wasn't a permanent cut. But see where compromising with the TP got him. They got a taste of blood, and they're back for more.

So what's wrong with going back to the way things were? That's NOT an increase in spending. If you were furloughed from your job and getting paid subsistence wages, would you call it a raise when you went back to work at your old salary?

The hostage-takers are who they were at the beginning, the ones you should be complaining to about national parks being closed, food inspections being cancelled, medical trials being suspended, military families being unable to receive their loved ones' death benefits, and so on and so on....


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They all say that from time to time. We say that about them as well. Nothing will change. Their sources aren't any better than the ones we use, as ours aren't any better than theirs. We clash as a result.


Other than believing that our sources _are_ better than yours, I think this is a very wise statement on your part. :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Nope, we have to hope that the adults in the room decide that they need to take control.


That's about all we can hope for. Sheesh!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That's about all we can hope for. Sheesh!


It seems that I have been waiting for darned close to 5 years.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Nope, we have to hope that the adults in the room decide that they need to take control.


What adults? All I see is a bunch of folks wearing diapers under their suits and Boehner atop his desk as the Hounds from Hell savage his ankles.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> It seems that I have been waiting for darned close to 5 years.


I could try to comfort you with such platitudes as "Rome wasn't built in a day," or "Anything worth having is worth waiting for," or even "A watched pot never boils." But I would hate myself if I did that. So I won't.

But we've all been waiting that long, and we're still far from there. So again I say Sheesh.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Wasn't the sequester supposed to be temporary? It was Obama giving in to the GOP just to get things moving, and wasn't a permanent cut. But see where compromising with the TP got him. They got a taste of blood, and they're back for more.
> 
> So what's wrong with going back to the way things were? That's NOT an increase in spending. If you were furloughed from your job and getting paid subsistence wages, would you call it a raise when you went back to work at your old salary?
> 
> The hostage-takers are who they were at the beginning, the ones you should be complaining to about national parks being closed, food inspections being cancelled, medical trials being suspended, military families being unable to receive their loved ones' death benefits, and so on and so on....


Nothing in DC is really permanent, is it? I do think that we need a moratorium on feel good stuff like national spinning and weaving week. Can't we have every week be fiber week? Now that there is social media do we really need "weeks"?
That isn't really out of the clear blue. I was thinking that a lot more could be accomplished if Congress would pay more attention to national and global issues and less to mundane activities.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I could try to comfort you with such platitudes as "Rome wasn't built in a day," or "Anything worth having is worth waiting for," or even "A watched pot never boils." But I would hate myself if I did that. So I won't.
> 
> But we've all been waiting that long, and we're still far from there. So again I say Sheesh.


If they do get it done, I may shout "Achievement is its own reward."


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> If they do get it done, I may shout "Achievement is its own reward."


jelun2
I try to never get upset about things I cannot change and look back seeing that everything seemed to end pretty well in the past. An optimist by birth.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I heard a caller on the radio today proposing a way to end Boehner's failure to bring any bill to the floor. He said that all the "regular repubs" should join with the Dems in the House, elect Nancy Pelosi as speaker, and bring the Senate bill to the floor for a vote. Drastic measures required for a drastic situation!


Nancy Pelosi could whip that House back into shape in no time.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I, too, generally concern myself with events and issues that I do have some influence over, E. Huck. 
I don't want to give the impression that I am all anxiety ridden, that just isn't me. 
Little thoughts just go flitting across my brain occassionally about both the wide ranging and personal impact of a debt ceiling crisis and THEN the continuation of the shut down. 
What will be will be.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The Collins Plan was brought before the Senate late last week. The plan was bi-partisan, 12 each of Republicans and Democrats. The Plan:
> 
> 1) funded gov't for 6 months,
> 2) increase the debt limit through January,
> ...


And rightfully so rejected by Reid and the Democrats. Short term fixes don't fix anything. It just brings us back to things like we are experiencing now. 6 months down the road they will be in the same spot they are now.
I hope Obama uses his 'power of the pen' and issues an executive order to fund the government and open it back up again. If the Teahaddists won't do their job, then somebody has to take care of business.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Your Pres closed Guantanamo unite some time ago because most or all detainees were Muslims.


He is also YOUR president for the next 3 years.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They might not have mocked the dog per se, but they inferred plenty about what Karverr might be doing with the dog. Disgusting people you are defending.


No, your dirty mind just gave you that idea.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I didn't say anything nasty about her husband. Referring to him as young is by no means nasty. Huckleberry often refers to her young husband in an attempt to make us jealous of her. So you find it shocking, big deal.


I'm not jealous of her, why are you?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Nancy Pelosi could whip that House back into shape in no time.


Bratty Patty
she sure could. The very reason many guys did not like her. She got stuff done - we need her back. The country needs her back.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> And rightfully so rejected by Reid and the Democrats. Short term fixes don't fix anything. It just brings us back to things like we are experiencing now. 6 months down the road they will be in the same spot they are now.
> I hope Obama uses his 'power of the pen' and issues an executive order to fund the government and open it back up again. If the Teahaddists won't do their job, then somebody has to take care of business.


Bratty Patty
I am proud of Reid rejecting it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> He is also YOUR president for the next 3 years.


Bratty Patty
Guantanamo is still holding Prisoners, isn't it? Did they not go on an hunger strike recently?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> No, your dirty mind just gave you that idea.


Bratty Patty 
don't they always go there?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Another reason to hit "Report Issue". She's been there before for some of the pictures she's posted in the past. Yuck:hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


I have not been "there" as you put it for any pictures, but you should have been kicked off for your words to DonnieK. :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Janie, that's all they have. They can't defend the policies of the administration, so they always use the race card. The card is almost in tatters now and pretty soon will be just a memory. Then what will they do?


Keep dreaming, solowey. The one thing that the Democrats have that the Tea Party and Republicans do not have is
unity. Plain and simple.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> I, too, generally concern myself with events and issues that I do have some influence over, E. Huck.
> I don't want to give the impression that I am all anxiety ridden, that just isn't me.
> Little thoughts just go flitting across my brain occassionally about both the wide ranging and personal impact of a debt ceiling crisis and THEN the continuation of the shut down.
> What will be will be.


jelun2
I waste no time to dive in when I think I can make a difference. I never thought that you are suffering any anxiety. You are much too grounded for that as I have observed. Good trait.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> No, your dirty mind just gave you that idea.


Talk about dirty minds! Yours!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I have not been "there" as you put it for any pictures, but you should have been kicked off for your words to DonnieK. :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


Which were a in PM that was made public. Why did you post your granny panties, Janie?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Talk about dirty minds! Yours!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> I am proud if Reid rejecting it.


So am I Huck. He takes no BS. I have some catching up to do on the news. Have been very busy these last three days.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Keep dreaming, solowey. The one thing that the Democrats have that the Tea Party and Republicans do not have is
> unity. Plain and simple.


Bratty Patty
Long time ago the Democrats had their problems and they learned quickly that only if they are united can they accomplish what is best for he Country. The Republicans for ages are suffering fools and it is getting worse.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> I am proud if Reid rejecting it.


I agree with you, Huck. If the TPers really are willing to tank the world economy in order to eliminate a piece of legislation they don't approve of--in this go-round, the ACA--then we (and the world) might as well face it now.
But it's some small consolation that the assets of the righties--stocks, 401k's, bonds, pensions--are going to be affected by this as well. The howls when their Social Security checks fail to show up at the end of the month will be music to my ears!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> He is also YOUR president for the next 3 years.


Never!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> So am I Huck. He takes no BS.


Bratty Patty
I like Reid's style, so soft spoken with no theatrics. Look at Cruz, he should be on Broadway playing Fools.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Never!


Always!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> I like Reid's style, so soft spoken with no theatrics. Look at Cruz, he should be on Broadway playing Fools.


We should knit a court jester's hat for him.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I read a post where someone asked why or how did Harry Reid and Mitch McConnell become so buddy buddy. They haven't. It's for the camera. Mc Connell will be fighting for his senate seat in 2014. Someone must have advised him to play nice or he can kiss the senate goodbye.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway]Never!


Janeay
what kind of an American are you?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Never!


Oh yes--I'd forgotten how you wanted to make Karverr your new king today over on FF. But didn't LTL demand your Pradas after you said that?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Nothing in DC is really permanent, is it? I do think that we need a moratorium on feel good stuff like national spinning and weaving week. Can't we have every week be fiber week? Now that there is social media do we really need "weeks"?
> That isn't really out of the clear blue. I was thinking that a lot more could be accomplished if Congress would pay more attention to national and global issues and less to mundane activities.


I think many of them are incapable of doing much more than naming streets and naming weeks. These are the people who say "Default? No big deal."

Is there really national spinning and weaving week? Sounds like a week for being drunk.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I read a post where someone asked why or how did Harry Reid and Mitch McConnell become so buddy buddy. They haven't. It's for the camera. Mc Connell will be fighting for his senate seat in 2014. Someone must have advised him to play nice or he can kiss the senate goodbye.


Bratty Patty
you are right Patty, they are not. McConnell is in a tough fight for his job. Staying on a way to destruction of our Country and the World economy is no winning ticket.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> We should knit a court jester's hat for him.


Bratty Patty
oberving him I get the feeling that every night he practices in front of a full length mirror for his theatrics the next day. What he really needs to do is get voice lessons. His voice is very annoying. It needs maturity just like he rest of him. Amazing how many Republicans have been asleep like Rubio, Cantor, Ryan that Cruz could step right over them so easily. Noticed how Rand Paul is fighting hard to stay in the limelight? Wonder if Cruz runs in 2016 if he will take Palin as his running Mate. What a ticket!!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Oh yes--I'd forgotten how you wanted to make Karverr your new king today over on FF. But didn't LTL demand your Pradas after you said that?


susanmos2000
I found that interesting, not surprising however.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> We should knit a court jester's hat for him.


Bratty Patty
see what I can come up with


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> oberving him I get the feeling that every night he practices in front of a full length mirror for his theatrics the next day. What he really needs to do is get voice lessons. His voice is very annoying. It needs maturity just like he rest of him. Amazing how many Republicans have been asleep like Rubio, Cantor, Ryan that Cruz could step right over them so easily. Noticed how Rand Paul is fighting hard to stay in the limelight? Wonder if Cruz runs in 2016 if he will take Palin as his running Mate. What a ticket!!!!


They deserve each other. But I thought Cruz could never be president because he was not born in the U.S. Unlike Obama.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> They deserve each other. But I thought Cruz could never be president because he was not born in the U.S. Unlike Obama.


I'm sure the TPers would never let a little thing like the Constitution stand in the way of their plans. :hunf:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

If the right can't get it together than Obama has the right to do just that, Patty. Then the teahaddists say they will seek Obama's impeachment. They should all be arrested on the right starting with Cruz and Palin for waving the flag of the confederacy and making terroristic threats about dragging the President out of the White House. They are so anti-America it is criminal and then they are taking their orders not from their congressional leaders bit Jim Demint and the Heritage Foundation. They have made a mockery of our democratic form of government and should be punished.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm sure the TPers would never let a little thing like the Constitution stand in the way of their plans. :hunf:


For people who claim to know the ins and outs of government they are sorely lacking in any comprehension of how a democracy works but would do very well in a dictatorship.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> And you wonder why people think you're a racist?


. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> They deserve each other. But I thought Cruz could never be president because he was not born in the U.S. Unlike Obama.


Poor Purl
Trump will handle that.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> No proof Obama was born in Hawaii. The birth certificate he provided was a TOTAL FRAUD.


Once again joey you are proving just how deluded you are. You really have bought into all this hook line and sinker and you will never admit you are wrong. How sad for you. Maybe you should move to one of those countries that you talk about visiting. I think it would suit your belief system much better where you can impose your beliefs on all others.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> No proof Obama was born in Hawaii. The birth certificate he provided was a TOTAL FRAUD.


Joeysomma
You are really ripe for the rubber room. I state that a bird pooped on a rock and the Sun hatched you. This is as valid as your claim.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> Trump will handle that.


Yes, he can run but he can also be deported and I think they should check into his "unAmerican activities" and kick him out of the U.S. That would make many people happy. He obviously hates the United States as he is doing everything he can to destroy it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> . :thumbup: :thumbup:


Designer1234
I sure like the Jacket you designed.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Joeysomma
> You are really ripe for the rubber room. I state that a bird shit on a rock and the Sun hatched you. This is as valid as your claim.


Isn't it amazing that joey and a few other righties are the only ones who know the truth? I can't believe the stuff that she and the extreme right believe. If they gave up the nonsense then everything they hold dear would fall apart and how could they go on? KPG always knew the truth and look what she did. Got out of Dodge as fast as she could. At least she had the sense to do that but on the other hand obviously all the stuff she claimed to believe must have all been a sham. All the holier than thou was just an act. I guess you could say she is a fraud and a charlatan.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> If the right can't get it together than Obama has the right to do just that, Patty. Then the teahaddists say they will seek Obama's impeachment. They should all be arrested on the right starting with Cruz and Palin for waving the flag of the confederacy and making terroristic threats about dragging the President out of the White House. They are so anti-America it is criminal and then they are taking their orders not from their congressional leaders bit Jim Demint and the Heritage Foundation. They have made a mockery of our democratic form of government and should be punished.


He's damned if he does, damned if he doesn't, Patty. If Obama ignores the debt ceiling he can be impeached--but if he does nothing then he can also be impeached for not paying the nation's bills.

Happily though, even if the House was boneheaded enough to begin impeachment proceedings the Senate would never convict him. The Democrats have the majority there, and I believe even the Republicans would understand that the President had acted for the good of the nation.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> No proof Obama was born in Hawaii. The birth certificate he provided was a TOTAL FRAUD.


Oh. Did you examine it personally? Or are you taking the word of someone who has no problem making things up as long as it gives him/her publicity?

Don't you think (George Bush's) FBI investigated him before he was nominated?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, he can run but he can also be deported and I think they should check into his "unAmerican activities" and kick him out of the U.S. That would make many people happy. He obviously hates the United States as he is doing everything he can to destroy it.


Cheeky Blighter
all of us need to keep a close eye on him. This fast moving "McCarthy" has something up his sleeves and it is nothing good. He moves faster than Hitler did.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Joeysomma
> You are really ripe for the rubber room. I state that a bird shit on a rock and the Sun hatched you. This is as valid as your claim.


If you actually witnessed it, E. Huck, it's more valid than her claim.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> . :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi Shirley- Good to hear from you. Would you like to take Mr. Cruz off our hands. Probably not. He sure has made a fine mess in the U.S. and he calls what he is doing patriotic. We have to protect ourselves from these terrorists within our own country who are trying as hard as they can to ruin things here. Hopefully cooler wiser people will prevail and we can get the government up and running again. These people are an embarrassment to America and hurting our country and it's relationship with the rest of the world.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> So tell me who has found the microfilm? Why couldn't the Governor of Hawaii find the microfilm after he promised after he was elected that he would prove Obama was born there. Why was the name of the hospital on the birth certificate not in existence in 1961?
> 
> If you can find the answers to these questions I might start to believe you.


joeysomma
you are laying excellent ground for your admission to the Nuthouse.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So tell me who has found the microfilm? Why couldn't the Governor of Hawaii find the microfilm after he promised after he was elected that he would prove Obama was born there. Why was the name of the hospital on the birth certificate not in existence in 1961?
> 
> If you can find the answers to these questions I might start to believe you.


I think it's time to give this a rest. Nobody's going to look for the answers to your questions because most people are satisfied that the President is an American. Why aren't you questioning the "facts" that give rise to your questions?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I think it's time to give this a rest. Nobody's going to look for the answers to your questions because most people are satisfied that the President is an American. Why aren't you questioning the "facts" that give rise to your questions?


alcameron
she does not knit so she needs to weave - tales that is.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If you can find the answers to these questions I might start to believe you.


You keep threatening to disbelieve people. Wow, what a threat!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I think it's time to give this a rest. Nobody's going to look for the answers to your questions because most people are satisfied that the President is an American. Why aren't you questioning the "facts" that give rise to your questions?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So you are taking Obama's word for it. A proven liar. Remember "If you like your insurance plan, you can keep it, period." A lie.
> 
> I will believe someone who can present the evidence as if he was in a courtroom. They just need to find a judge who is not afraid of Obama. Somehow the people who oppose Obama seem to die.


You don't need to take the President's word for it. He has been vetted and the birth certificate is real.
People who oppose Obama seem to die? Now what are you talking about?
I don't believe he is a "proven liar." 
You must have hated Bush if you hate liars.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

> So you are taking Obama's word for it. A proven liar. Remember "If you like your insurance plan, you can keep it, period." A lie.
> 
> I will believe someone who can present the evidence as if he was in a courtroom. They just need to find a judge who is not afraid of Obama. Somehow the people who oppose Obama seem to die.


Is there a filter on KP that will block this person's messages?

Will no one rid me of this meddlesome twit?


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> He is also YOUR president for the next 3 years.


I think it's from people watching too much Foxy. A friend said something like that to me. Something on the order of: your Obama. Another friend told her to stop with the politics. We were supposed to have a nice lunch.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> No proof Obama was born in Hawaii. The birth certificate he provided was a TOTAL FRAUD.


Omg, it's the wacky birthers again.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hi Shirley- Good to hear from you. Would you like to take Mr. Cruz off our hands. Probably not. He sure has made a fine mess in the U.S. and he calls what he is doing patriotic. We have to protect ourselves from these terrorists within our own country who are trying as hard as they can to ruin things here. Hopefully cooler wiser people will prevail and we can get the government up and running again. These people are an embarrassment to America and hurting our country and it's relationship with the rest of the world.


Cheeky Blighter
I 2nd that Cruz needs to go somewhere but Shirley and her Countrymen are too nice to suffer him. Guantanamo is my solution for his residence.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Is there a filter on KP that will block this person's messages?
> 
> Will no one rid me of this meddlesome twit?


Maybe KPG will spirit here away--after watching the bad news unfold on the TV she might be in the mood for a few laughs.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> So you are taking Obama's word for it. A proven liar. Remember "If you like your insurance plan, you can keep it, period." A lie.
> 
> I will believe someone who can present the evidence as if he was in a courtroom. They just need to find a judge who is not afraid of Obama. Somehow the people who oppose Obama seem to die.


joeysomma
holy cow the liquid is stronger than ever tonight. Are there more Moons nearing our Planet? Something is going haywire, very freakish.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Maybe KPG will spirit here away--after watching the bad news unfold on the TV she might be in the mood for a few laughs.


I think that's a bit too much punishment even for JS.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Isn't it amazing that joey and a few other righties are the only ones who know the truth? I can't believe the stuff that she and the extreme right believe. If they gave up the nonsense then everything they hold dear would fall apart and how could they go on? KPG always knew the truth and look what she did. Got out of Dodge as fast as she could. At least she had the sense to do that but on the other hand obviously all the stuff she claimed to believe must have all been a sham. All the holier than thou was just an act. I guess you could say she is a fraud and a charlatan.


The right wingers are brainless and latch onto Foxy to tell them what to believe.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Isn't it amazing that joey and a few other righties are the only ones who know the truth? I can't believe the stuff that she and the extreme right believe. If they gave up the nonsense then everything they hold dear would fall apart and how could they go on? KPG always knew the truth and look what she did. Got out of Dodge as fast as she could. At least she had the sense to do that but on the other hand obviously all the stuff she claimed to believe must have all been a sham. All the holier than thou was just an act. I guess you could say she is a fraud and a charlatan.


Yes--and a sly one. Frankly I can't really blame her for running away--even SHE must have gotten sick to death of defending these brainless twits. It's no wonder she relied on personal attacks--what good is reason and logic when one is called upon to uphold the insane arguments of the birthers?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> holy cow the liquid is stronger than ever tonight.


Or else she's been drinking the milk of the holy cow.

I think it's bedtime; I'm getting really silly.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> I 2nd that Cruz needs to go somewhere but Shirley and her Countrymen are too nice to suffer him. Guantanamo is my solution for his residence.


You are probably right Huck. The Canadians don't deserve him either.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And o-me care promised it wouldn't cost more than your monthly cell phone. Oh and you can keep your physician. Oh and there is a third promise which also turns out not to be true. Does anyone remember it???

Sorta like Poor Purl and her claims to fame and knowledge of Greek and Hebrew which Joey proved to be false statements. Wow what kind of person spews lies with the hope that no one will challenge their veracity. Shame Shame Shame.



joeysomma said:


> So you are taking Obama's word for it. A proven liar. Remember "If you like your insurance plan, you can keep it, period." A lie.
> 
> I will believe someone who can present the evidence as if he was in a courtroom. They just need to find a judge who is not afraid of Obama. Somehow the people who oppose Obama seem to die.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So tell me who has found the microfilm? Why couldn't the Governor of Hawaii find the microfilm after he promised after he was elected that he would prove Obama was born there. Why was the name of the hospital on the birth certificate not in existence in 1961?
> 
> If you can find the answers to these questions I might start to believe you.


Why can't you produce a certificate from ouside the US? Huh? Answer that!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes--and a sly one. Frankly I can't really blame her for running away--even SHE must have gotten sick to death of defending these brainless twits. It's no wonder she relied on personal attacks--what good is reason and logic when one is called upon to uphold the insane arguments of the birthers?


susanmos2000
perhaps some family member got hold of her postings and threatened to have her put away. She was just so "out of it", sanity I mean.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes--and a sly one. Frankly I can't really blame her for running away--even SHE must have gotten sick to death of defending these brainless twits. It's no wonder she relied on personal attacks--what good is reason and logic when one is called upon to uphold the insane arguments of the birthers?


Got that right,Susan. They will have nothing when their house of cards crumbles. That's what happens when you don't think for yourself. You fall for all this stuff that appeals to your basest instincts and the Tea Party played all these people like a fiddle. Now that the Koch brothers and the rest of the men with the money don't need the little people any more they will just toss them aside. They sure were easily deceived.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So you are taking Obama's word for it. A proven liar. Remember "If you like your insurance plan, you can keep it, period." A lie.
> 
> I will believe someone who can present the evidence as if he was in a courtroom. They just need to find a judge who is not afraid of Obama. Somehow the people who oppose Obama seem to die.


You just proved you are demented.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The only one that counts is the REAL USA one.


joey I wish you could see how foolish you are but I guess if you could do that you wouldn't have fallen for all the propaganda you have in the first place. The TP at best will be a third political party in the U.S. When they lose their financial backers who are you going to turn to then? Who will be your next scapegoat?


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> And o-me care promised it wouldn't cost more than your monthly cell phone. Oh and you can keep your physician. Oh and there is a third promise which also turns out not to be true. Does anyone remember it???
> 
> Sorta like Poor Purl and her claims to fame and knowledge of Greek and Hebrew which Joey proved to be false statements. Wow what kind of person spews lies with the hope that no one will challenge their veracity. Shame Shame Shame.


You are that type of shameful spewer.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> And o-me care promised it wouldn't cost more than your monthly cell phone. Oh and you can keep your physician. Oh and there is a third promise which also turns out not to be true. Does anyone remember it???
> 
> Sorta like Poor Purl and her claims to fame and knowledge of Greek and Hebrew which Joey proved to be false statements. Wow what kind of person spews lies with the hope that no one will challenge their veracity. Shame Shame Shame.


I never claimed to know Greek; Joey simply assumed that that's what I meant when I said I had read the Bible in its original language. Which, as far as I'm concerned is Hebrew, and if you want to test my knowledge of Hebrew, go ahead. Shame Shame Shame for accusing me of spewing lies, rather than accusing Joey of being an idiot. In fact, you're an idiot, too.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> You just proved you are demented.


joey you have gone totally off. Where do you get all this crap from? You need to be locked up for your own safety and others. Now accusing Obama of killing people off? You are as crazy as Cruz and the rest of the birthers, and the creationists and the doctors who say a woman can't get pregnant when she is raped. You have only become sicker. Even most in the GOP don't believe all the hokum you do. You said you were college educated, did you go to one of the Bible thumper colleges. You sure didn't learn any of that in an accredited University.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The only one that counts is the REAL USA one.


Get real, Joey. If Obama was not a native-born citizen, why would your precious Party leaders have to lead our nation to the brink of financial catastrophe in order to challenge his legislation? Wouldn't just tossing him out of office be a whole lot easier?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I never claimed to know Greek; Joey simply assumed that that's what I meant when I said I had read the Bible in its original language. Which, as far as I'm concerned is Hebrew, and if you want to test my knowledge of Hebrew, go ahead. Shame Shame Shame for accusing me of spewing lies, rather than accusing Joey of being an idiot. In fact, you're an idiot, too.


Poor Purl
wonder why these folks have such a need to look so stupid on a regular basis? Do they get Medals for it?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Get real, Joey. If Obama was not a native-born citizen, why would your precious Party leaders have to lead our nation to the brink of financial catastrophe in order to challenge his legislation? Wouldn't just tossing him out of office be a whole lot easier?


susanmos2000
excellent!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> And o-me care promised it wouldn't cost more than your monthly cell phone. Oh and you can keep your physician. Oh and there is a third promise which also turns out not to be true. Does anyone remember it???
> 
> Sorta like Poor Purl and her claims to fame and knowledge of Greek and Hebrew which Joey proved to be false statements. Wow what kind of person spews lies with the hope that no one will challenge their veracity. Shame Shame Shame.


RU weren't you over on another thread just saying you were done with us? Where did anyone ever make those claims about ACA? I guess those were more of the right wing propaganda just like the "ObamaCare insurance cards" that were another Fox news bit of fiction put out there about ACA. Show us your source RU for your "lies". Joey didn't prove anything. You are all so upset that your party is crashing and burning you can't even control yourselves. Face it your hatred and other baser instincts were played upon and you all fell for a load of do do spread out my the TP. If ACA turns out to be as bad as you think then you can dance in the street and laugh at us and ridicule Obama. What you are afraid of is that it might just work and oh my what will you do then? Nobody forced you to pop over. If you don't like our company then go play with your friends.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> excellent!


Oh but they are afraid of Obama because he kills off any who challange him. Just ask joey and RU. They will tell you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> wonder why these folks have such a need to look so stupid on a regular basis? Do they get Medals for it?


It's odd, Huck. They insist their nonsense is true, and no matter how many times they're shown to be wrong, they move on to another lie and start insisting again. Freud called it the repetition compulsion.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Good night to my friends. You know who you are. Have a good nights rest and I will see you tomorrow. Bazinga!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Sweet dreams, Empress Cheeky.


Cheeky Blighter said:


> Good night to my friends. You know who you are. Have a good nights rest and I will see you tomorrow. Bazinga!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It's odd, Huck. They insist their nonsense is true, and no matter how many times they're shown to be wrong, they move on to another lie and start insisting again. Freud called it the repetition compulsion.


Yes--and there's a slew of right-wing rags eager to feed that hunger with more garbage and more lies. The whole lot of them is an absolute disgrace to our nation.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> joey you have gone totally off. Where do you get all this crap from? You need to be locked up for your own safety and others. Now accusing Obama of killing people off? You are as crazy as Cruz and the rest of the birthers, and the creationists and the doctors who say a woman can't get pregnant when she is raped. You have only become sicker. Even most in the GOP don't believe all the hokum you do. You said you were college educated, did you go to one of the Bible thumper colleges. You sure didn't learn any of that in an accredited University.


Cheeky Blighter
IF she paid for any higher education, she should get a full refund.
Joey should apply for it, I would be glad to be a witness for her that the Institution has to be a fraud.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Oh but they are afraid of Obama because he kills off any who challange him. Just ask joey and RU. They will tell you.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Long time ago the Democrats had their problems and they learned quickly that only if they are united can they accomplish what is best for he Country. The Republicans for ages are suffering fools and it is getting worse.


And it was a long time ago, now. It doesn't seem possible that so much time has slipped by. 
What those folks have learned is why I don't join in when the calls begin about getting rid of all of them. 
I know one US Rep from Mass. very well, and a couple of others a bit. They are good men. My biggest gripe is that they are too patient; I do realize they are correct and that an insurrection won't really work.:wink: I just like the thoughts of it. 
Only one of them comes anywhere close to being the socialist that Pubbies like to claim that they all are. 
Sometimes I think the days of backroom deals were better, more expedient, at least. 
They are mature, I do like that the Massachusetts delegation opens up the ranks through retirement and lets a bit of new blood in.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> RU weren't you over on another thread just saying you were done with us? Where did anyone ever make those claims about ACA? I guess those were more of the right wing propaganda just like the "ObamaCare insurance cards" that were another Fox news bit of fiction put out there about ACA. Show us your source RU for your "lies". Joey didn't prove anything. You are all so upset that your party is crashing and burning you can't even control yourselves. Face it your hatred and other baser instincts were played upon and you all fell for a load of do do spread out my the TP. If ACA turns out to be as bad as you think then you can dance in the street and laugh at us and ridicule Obama. What you are afraid of is that it might just work and oh my what will you do then? Nobody forced you to pop over. If you don't like our company then go play with your friends.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> No proof Obama was born in Hawaii. The birth certificate he provided was a TOTAL FRAUD.


Yes, of course it did. That is why he is still in office and was up for election and voted in a second time. 
Sometimes you sound like nut...can't remember when you don't.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Just saw a psychological profile about Obama. Because of abandonment issues and how his grandmother regarded him, he has developed a victim mentality. He has been wronged and hurt by bad people when he was young, so he was a victim that needs to punish the the bad people and right what he thinks is wrong. That is why he believes that the Republicans are an enemy and uses such confrontational language (terrorists, holding hostages....). And the reason he will never accept responsibility for anything, because the bad people did it and it is not his fault. (He blamed a video for Benghazi, tsunami for a bad economy, low level people in Cincinnati for the IRS Scandal, never heard about NSA was spying on Americans until he read it in the paper so not his fault, computer glitches not bad programming for the computer crashes, ....)

Pretty sad that he wants to punish bad people (aka enemies) versus being a leader to improve everyone's lives.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just saw a psychological profile about Obama. Because of abandonment issues and how his grandmother regarded him, he has developed a victim mentality. He has been wronged and hurt by bad people when he was young, so he was a victim that needs to punish the the bad people and right what he thinks is wrong. That is why he believes that the Republicans are an enemy and uses such confrontational language (terrorists, holding hostages....). And the reason he will never accept responsibility for anything, because the bad people did it and it is not his fault. (He blamed a video for Benghazi, tsunami for a bad economy, low level people in Cincinnati for the IRS Scandal, never heard about NSA was spying on Americans until he read it in the paper so not his fault, computer glitches not bad programming for the computer crashes, ....)
> 
> Pretty sad that he wants to punish bad people (aka enemies) versus being a leader to improve everyone's lives.


Who is doing the punishing here--Obama, who wants to make health care available to millions of uninsured Americans, or the GOP, which has said straight out that it'll push the nation into default to keep him from doing so?


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

No, that is a Republican trick. Remember the 60's!!!


Cheeky Blighter said:


> Oh but they are afraid of Obama because he kills off any who challange him. Just ask joey and RU. They will tell you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh dear Obama is playing the victim again. It is Boehner's fault for the government shutdown. Could it possibly have anything to do with the bully tactics he and Reid are using? Obama telling the House he will not negotiate. Reid demanding a certain type of bill to be sent to the Senate which he does not have the power to do. The lack of statesmanship by the aggressive and war-like rhetoric being used by the president, and other Democrats towards Republicans. Most Americans view those as bully tactics. Shouldn't Obama NOT be the poster boy for how to be a bully but show America how to compromise, discuss issues, extend the olive branch...?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So you are taking Obama's word for it. A proven liar. Remember "If you like your insurance plan, you can keep it, period." A lie.
> 
> I will believe someone who can present the evidence as if he was in a courtroom. They just need to find a judge who is not afraid of Obama. Somehow the people who oppose Obama seem to die.


Obama is the worst president the US has ever had. The proof is in the way our country is in turmoil. He cannot lead.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> No, that is a Republican trick. Remember the 60's!!!


It really burns me up, Shayfaye, that the KP TPers still won't take responsibility for what their party is about to unleash on this country. My God, do they not understand that default is going to decimate THEIR assets as well? The GOP has said upfront that they'd rather see us default than accept the ACA--and Joey and her cronies SUPPORT that. Well, let's see how they feel at the end of the month when their SS checks fail to arrive in the mail--when the stock market crashes--when the US has acquired a host of new enemies in the world, who blame us for letting political brinkmanship trash THEIR economies.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So you are taking Obama's word for it. A proven liar. Remember "If you like your insurance plan, you can keep it, period." A lie.
> 
> I will believe someone who can present the evidence as if he was in a courtroom. They just need to find a judge who is not afraid of Obama. Somehow the people who oppose Obama seem to die.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just saw a psychological profile about Obama. Because of abandonment issues and how his grandmother regarded him, he has developed a victim mentality. He has been wronged and hurt by bad people when he was young, so he was a victim that needs to punish the the bad people and right what he thinks is wrong. That is why he believes that the Republicans are an enemy and uses such confrontational language (terrorists, holding hostages....). And the reason he will never accept responsibility for anything, because the bad people did it and it is not his fault. (He blamed a video for Benghazi, tsunami for a bad economy, low level people in Cincinnati for the IRS Scandal, never heard about NSA was spying on Americans until he read it in the paper so not his fault, computer glitches not bad programming for the computer crashes, ....)
> 
> Pretty sad that he wants to punish bad people (aka enemies) versus being a leader to improve everyone's lives.


Lovethelake,

You are right on. He had a terrible upbringing. Father took a machete to his mother. Tried to kill her. He has huge issues that are now our issues. It may not come out right now, but when Obamacare does not work, it will. History will show how terrible he is.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama is the worst president the US has ever had. The proof is in the way our country is in turmoil. He cannot lead.


Is Boehner your example of a fine leader? The Democrats, under Obama, are 100% unified--Boehner can't even quell the factions creating havoc in his own party. What a slap in the face that now he can't even get his own legislation up for consideration and vote, thanks to those treacherous TPers who defy him at every turn.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh dear Obama is playing the victim again. It is Boehner's fault for the government shutdown. Could it possibly have anything to do with the bully tactics he and Reid are using? Obama telling the House he will not negotiate. Reid demanding a certain type of bill to be sent to the Senate which he does not have the power to do. The lack of statesmanship by the aggressive and war-like rhetoric being used by the president, and other Democrats towards Republicans. Most Americans view those as bully tactics. Shouldn't Obama NOT be the poster boy for how to be a bully but show America how to compromise, discuss issues, extend the olive branch...?


Obama LOVES to play the victim. And that is why he is giving our tax money to "victims" (who are not really victims, just gimmies.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Is Boehner your example of a fine leader? The Democrats, under Obama, are 100% unified--Boehner can't even quell the factions creating havoc in his own party. What a slap in the face that now he can't even get his own legislation up for consideration and vote, thanks to those treacherous TPers who defy him at every turn.


The Republicans see the big picture. Obama is ruining this country. I applaud the Repubs for holding their ground. Obama needs to find work somewhere else.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh dear Obama is playing the victim again. It is Boehner's fault for the government shutdown. Could it possibly have anything to do with the bully tactics he and Reid are using? Obama telling the House he will not negotiate. Reid demanding a certain type of bill to be sent to the Senate which he does not have the power to do. The lack of statesmanship by the aggressive and war-like rhetoric being used by the president, and other Democrats towards Republicans. Most Americans view those as bully tactics. Shouldn't Obama NOT be the poster boy for how to be a bully but show America how to compromise, discuss issues, extend the olive branch...?


It is Boehner's responsibility, as Speaker, to keep the legislation flowing out of the House that he supposedly leads--and he can't even manage that. So out of control are the TPers that he can't even get the stuff he crafts up for vote anymore. I've never seen such a man--he is completely incompetent, and the whole world knows it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> It is Boehner's responsibility, as Speaker, to keep the legislation flowing out of the House that he supposedly leads--and he can't even manage that. So out of control are the TPers that he can't even get the stuff he crafts up for vote anymore. I've never seen such a man--he is completely incompetent, and the whole world knows it.


So, Obama is blameless? He is not. He has a reputation for not communicating. Obama is the one who is not negotiating. Obama is the bottom line. Don't blame the wrong guy. It's Obama, Obama, Obama. He needs to find another job SOON.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I think they believe when the revolution comes from the Right that they will be a part of it and get access to all the resources. They really don't realize that they are just pawns in rich men's games. When the s__t hits the fan, they will be amongst the very same gimmies they abhor, begging for scraps from the tables for their children. It's pathetic. Where will their holier than thou attitude get them then? 
"With man this is impossible, but not with God; all things are possible with God" (Matthew 19:26). Men are saved through Gods gifts of grace, mercy, and faith (Ephesians 2:8-9). Nothing we do earns salvation for us. It is the poor in spirit who inherit the kingdom of God (Matthew 5:3), those who recognize their spiritual poverty and their utter inability to do anything to justify themselves to a holy God. The rich man so often is blind to his spiritual poverty because he is proud of his accomplishments and has contented himself with his wealth. He is as likely to humble himself before God as a camel is to crawl through the eye of a needle.

My favorite musical group, Blue Highway, wrote a song about clear-cutting in our mountains. A line I love and never forget is that -- a greedy man is never satisfied.


susanmos2000 said:


> It really burns me up, Shayfaye, that the KP TPers still won't take responsibility for what their party is about to unleash on this country. My God, do they not understand that default is going to decimate THEIR assets as well? The GOP has said upfront that they'd rather see us default than accept the ACA--and Joey and her cronies SUPPORT that. Well, let's see how they feel at the end of the month when their SS checks fail to arrive in the mail--when the stock market crashes--when the US has acquired a host of new enemies in the world, who blame us for letting political brinkmanship trash THEIR economies.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> So, Obama is blameless? He is not. He has a reputation for not communicating. Obama is the one who is not negotiating. Obama is the bottom line. Don't blame the wrong guy. It's Obama, Obama, Obama. He needs to find another job SOON.


Wrong, wrong, wrong, dear. The TPers have effectively shut the Republican-dominated House down through their own actions. They have their chosen Speaker effectively hamstrung. Nothing can go in or out without their express approval--not even legislation written by their own Party leaders.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> I think they believe when the revolution comes from the Right that they will be a part of it and get access to all the resources. They really don't realize that they are just pawns in rich men's games. When the s__t hits the fan, they will be amongst the very same gimmies they abhor, begging for scraps from the tables for their children. It's pathetic. Where will their holier than thou attitude get them then?
> My favorite musical group, Blue Highway, wrote a song about clear-cutting in our mountains. A line I love and never forget is that -- a greedy man is never satisfied.


You have got to be kidding me. Do you really believe this? Yikes. People who have money WORK for it!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> I think they believe when the revolution comes from the Right that they will be a part of it and get access to all the resources. They really don't realize that they are just pawns in rich men's games. When the s__t hits the fan, they will be amongst the very same gimmies they abhor, begging for scraps from the tables for their children. It's pathetic. Where will their holier than thou attitude get them then?
> "With man this is impossible, but not with God; all things are possible with God" (Matthew 19:26). Men are saved through Gods gifts of grace, mercy, and faith (Ephesians 2:8-9). Nothing we do earns salvation for us. It is the poor in spirit who inherit the kingdom of God (Matthew 5:3), those who recognize their spiritual poverty and their utter inability to do anything to justify themselves to a holy God. The rich man so often is blind to his spiritual poverty because he is proud of his accomplishments and has contented himself with his wealth. He is as likely to humble himself before God as a camel is to crawl through the eye of a needle.
> 
> My favorite musical group, Blue Highway, wrote a song about clear-cutting in our mountains. A line I love and never forget is that -- a greedy man is never satisfied.


How true that is, Shayfaye. The TPers are greedy for power and notoriety--they'll use any means to bring Obama down, even if it spells economic ruin for themselves.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

LL - I work every day and have all my life. I meant every word I wrote. You think you will somehow be in favor and you will not. You will be a worker bee among the "have-nots", just like everyone else except the super rich. I truly believe that is what the "haves" want. And you all don't even realize what they are doing. The rich are buying our government. We have got to stand tall and stop it from happening. When big business writes our laws and gives it to our legislators to put forth, there is something very, very wrong. It is not what Thomas Jefferson and the rest of our founding fathers had in mind.


Lukelucy said:


> You have got to be kidding me. Do you really believe this? Yikes. People who have money WORK for it!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You have got to be kidding me. Do you really believe this? Yikes. People who have money WORK for it!


Yep--an if we default your hard-earned money is going to vanish in the blink of an eye. A stock market crash will wipe out your stocks and 401k, a government crash will suspend indefinitely your SS checks and any other benefits you're entitled to--even cashing that stuff out and stuffing your mattress with bills won't save you. If we default they won't be worth the paper they're printed on.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> LL - I work every day and have all my life. I meant every word I wrote. You think you will somehow be in favor and you will not. You will be a worker bee among the "have-nots", just like everyone else except the super rich. I truly believe that is what the "haves" want. And you all don't even realize what they are doing. The rich are buying our government. We have got to stand tall and stop it from happening. When big business writes our laws and gives it to our legislators to put forth, there is something very, very wrong. It is not what Thomas Jefferson and the rest of our founding fathers had in mind.


The "rich" supply jobs to people. Do the poor supply jobs to people?


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

That is the most tired argument I keep hearing. Who buys their goods? They don't "supply" us with anything. WE WORK FOR IT!! I am sick and tired of my hard earned tax dollars going to buy health insurance and food stamps for employees of WalMart and McDonald's because their filthy rich owners can't "supply" a decent wage or health benefits. WalMart is a huge pig at the trough of my paycheck!!


Lukelucy said:


> The "rich" supply jobs to people. Do the poor supply jobs to people?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> That is the most tired argument I keep hearing. Who buys their goods? They don't "supply" us with anything. WE WORK FOR IT!! I am sick and tired of my hard earned tax dollars going to buy health insurance and food stamps for employees of WalMart and McDonald's because their filthy rich owners can't "supply" a decent wage or health benefits. WalMart is a huge pig at the trough of my paycheck!!


Walmart does not have a good reputation, true. 
Everyone buys goods. The rich WORK FOR IT. I am tired of hearing that the rich are rotten. Do not generalize from Walmart to everyone. I really think you are misguided. Our system is based on capitalism. Maybe another country would suit you if you don't like how ours is run (which has been running this way forever). Perhaps you would like a Socialist country. THAT would give you A LOT to complain about!

It seems there is a group of people on this site that advocate Socialism. You'd better rethink what you are wishing for.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Walmart does not have a good reputation, true.
> Everyone buys goods. The rich WORK FOR IT. I am tired of hearing that the rich are rotten. Do not generalize from Walmart to everyone. I really think you are misguided. Our system is based on capitalism. Maybe another country would suit you if you don't like how ours is run (which has been running this way forever). Perhaps you would like a Socialist country. THAT would give you A LOT to complain about!
> 
> It seems there is a group of people on this site that advocate Socialism. You'd better rethink what you are wishing for.


If you truly value capitalism, LL, then you better hope that mess in Washington is settled before the clock runs out. Never were our political and economic traditions more at risk than during the Great Depression, when unfettered capitalism (no minimum wage, no SS, no unemployment insurance) almost ate the country alive. Folks were willing to go along with any economic and political system that promised to fill their children's stomachs--they didn't care what it was called and gave no thought to the long-term consequences.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> If you truly value capitalism, LL, then you better hope that mess in Washington is settled before the clock runs out. Never were our political and economic traditions more at risk than during the Great Depression, when unfettered capitalism (no minimum wage, no SS, no unemployment insurance) almost ate the country alive. Folks were willing to go along with any economic and political system that promised to fill their children's stomachs--they didn't care what it was called and gave no thought to the long-term consequences.


This is a reminder - and the last one. I told you I will not read your posts or acknowledge your existence. You are not a good person.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This is a reminder - and the last one. I told you I will not read your posts or acknowledge your existence. You are not a good person.


Tough. As long as you continue to spew your TP garbage I will continue to respond.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I never said the rich are rotten. Just some, i.e., the Koch Brothers. I do not relish education if they have their way with vouchers, online schools, etc. 
Some valuable programs have come from the rich. I am thinking of birth control programs at JHU from the Gates Foundation. And the Rockefellers with their good deeds. So, no, not all have been bad. 
Johns Hopkins was founded by a wealthy philanthropist with the proviso that no one would be turned away for care, rich and poor alike. 
Our system was an agrarian one for most of our country's history. It wasn't until the age of industrialization and the robber barons that we turned to capitalism. 
I am not a socialist. 
I love the way you all like to sling that word around as though it is dirty somehow. I am an American and will not move to another country when I can stand and fight to make this one as great as it use to be for everyone in it, not just a select few.....



Lukelucy said:


> Walmart does not have a good reputation, true.
> Everyone buys goods. The rich WORK FOR IT. I am tired of hearing that the rich are rotten. Do not generalize from Walmart to everyone. I really think you are misguided. Our system is based on capitalism. Maybe another country would suit you if you don't like how ours is run (which has been running this way forever). Perhaps you would like a Socialist country. THAT would give you A LOT to complain about!
> 
> It seems there is a group of people on this site that advocate Socialism. You'd better rethink what you are wishing for.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Shades of Janeway -- but never happens



Lukelucy said:


> This is a reminder - and the last one. I told you I will not read your posts or acknowledge your existence. You are not a good person.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> I never said the rich are rotten. Just some, i.e., the Koch Brothers. I do not relish education if they have their way with vouchers, online schools, etc.
> Some valuable programs have come from the rich. I am thinking of birth control programs at JHU from the Gates Foundation. And the Rockefellers with their good deeds. So, no, not all have been bad.
> Johns Hopkins was founded by a wealthy philanthropist with the proviso that no one would be turned away for care, rich and poor alike.
> Our system was an agrarian one for most of our country's history. It wasn't until the age of industrialization and the robber barons that we turned to capitalism.
> ...


Good attitude. But Socialism is not good.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> I never said the rich are rotten. Just some, i.e., the Koch Brothers. I do not relish education if they have their way with vouchers, online schools, etc.
> Some valuable programs have come from the rich. I am thinking of birth control programs at JHU from the Gates Foundation. And the Rockefellers with their good deeds. So, no, not all have been bad.
> Johns Hopkins was founded by a wealthy philanthropist with the proviso that no one would be turned away for care, rich and poor alike.
> Our system was an agrarian one for most of our country's history. It wasn't until the age of industrialization and the robber barons that we turned to capitalism.
> ...


Good attitude. But Socialism is not good.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> I never said the rich are rotten. Just some, i.e., the Koch Brothers. I do not relish education if they have their way with vouchers, online schools, etc.
> Some valuable programs have come from the rich. I am thinking of birth control programs at JHU from the Gates Foundation. And the Rockefellers with their good deeds. So, no, not all have been bad.
> Johns Hopkins was founded by a wealthy philanthropist with the proviso that no one would be turned away for care, rich and poor alike.
> Our system was an agrarian one for most of our country's history. It wasn't until the age of industrialization and the robber barons that we turned to capitalism.
> ...


Everyone cannot have everything. All cannot be provided to everyone. This country is based on the OPPORTUNITY to be successful. That cannot and will not happen for everyone. Why should it? It is difficult enough providing for myself let alone everyone else!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You mean they are 100% rats following the Pied Piper into the ocean. At least the Republicans can think for themselves. They still have common sense.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Seattle, ever think that he is playing your game? He is wise enough from the start to learn the rules and apply them as necessary.


That's MIB to you. Unlike KPG, I announced that I'd changed my username publically. KPG invented karverr and js hiding behind a newusername without telling anyone what she did. As we know all too well, she already knows the rules and how to twist the around for her own purposes.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Just saw a psychological profile about Obama. Because of abandonment issues and how his grandmother regarded him, he has developed a victim mentality. He has been wronged and hurt by bad people when he was young, so he was a victim that needs to punish the the bad people and right what he thinks is wrong. That is why he believes that the Republicans are an enemy and uses such confrontational language (terrorists, holding hostages....). And the reason he will never accept responsibility for anything, because the bad people did it and it is not his fault. (He blamed a video for Benghazi, tsunami for a bad economy, low level people in Cincinnati for the IRS Scandal, never heard about NSA was spying on Americans until he read it in the paper so not his fault, computer glitches not bad programming for the computer crashes, ....)
> 
> Pretty sad that he wants to punish bad people (aka enemies) versus being a leader to improve everyone's lives.


lovethelake
has anyone ever read this much crap in one paragraph?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Everyone cannot have everything. All cannot be provided to everyone. This country is based on the OPPORTUNITY to be successful. That cannot and will not happen for everyone. Why should it? It is difficult enough providing for myself let alone everyone else!


Lukelucy
oh yes, opportunity, when your job goes abroad and no other available. You support greed but not someone who always worked and got put on the street for no fault of his own. How humane of you.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

ute4kp said:


> The repubs are causing a coup. Whose pocket are they in? SOBs!!


It looks to me like the Republicans in the House are being held hostage by its ultra conservatives. It's sad to see the GOP showing how fragmented they are, with so many groups that oppose each other.

The House also seems to be opposing the Senate for the sake of opposing them, not because the Senate should actually be opposed. For the House to float another plan to end the government shutdown just muddies the waters and is a waste of what little time they have to do something about the government shutdown.

It looks like Boehner is the hostage to a small but loud splinter group within his own party. I wonder what he really thinks about the influence the ultra conservatives in this whole mess. The one constructive thing that might come out of this is that the GOP may finally realize they are in great need of reuniting into one coherent party. THe GOP is in a mess and need to concentrate on revamping itself instead of letting the Tea Party faction run the show. Talk about the tail wagging the dog! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> You have got to be kidding me. Do you really believe this? Yikes. People who have money WORK for it!


Lukelucy
some who have money worked for it, the very Rich have others do the work and they "manage" at best.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> How true that is, Shayfaye. The TPers are greedy for power and notoriety--they'll use any means to bring Obama down, even if it spells economic ruin for themselves.


susanmos2000
ever listen to CSpan when folks call in on different "Party" lines? It never fails, the Tea Partiers are mostly old, poorly speaking, rattled individuals who have no clue what they are talking about because what they are saying had been sripted for them. Now and then there is some macho guy who seems to have ended his education in 8th grade and is worried about his guns being taken from him. Typical "material" to be used by big money to dig the ditches for them and when finished, being abandoned.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's a psychological profile of you: You're nuts!


lovethelake said:


> Oh dear Obama is playing the victim again. It is Boehner's fault for the government shutdown. Could it possibly have anything to do with the bully tactics he and Reid are using? Obama telling the House he will not negotiate. Reid demanding a certain type of bill to be sent to the Senate which he does not have the power to do. The lack of statesmanship by the aggressive and war-like rhetoric being used by the president, and other Democrats towards Republicans. Most Americans view those as bully tactics. Shouldn't Obama NOT be the poster boy for how to be a bully but show America how to compromise, discuss issues, extend the olive branch...?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Seattle, paranoid lately? You (collective) accuse us of saying you are everyone and everybody and here you are accusing one of us being someone else. Really?


 Those two things aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It looks to me like the Republicans in the House are being held hostage by its ultra conservatives. It's sad to see the GOP showing how fragmented they are, with so many groups that oppose each other.
> 
> The House also seems to be opposing the Senate for the sake of opposing them, not because the Senate should actually be opposed. For the House to float another plan to end the government shutdown just muddies the waters and is a waste of what little time they have to do something about the government shutdown.
> 
> It looks like Boehner is the hostage to a small but loud splinter group within his own party. I wonder what he really thinks about the influence the ultra conservatives in this whole mess. The one constructive thing that might come out of this is that the GOP may finally realize they are in great need of reuniting into one coherent party. THe GOP is in a mess and need to concentrate on revamping itself instead of letting the Tea Party faction run the show. Talk about the tail wagging the dog! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


MIB
President Obama being in Office is the best thing that ever happened to the GOP. They always had a group which tried to derail them but now they really have shown their face and how dangerous they are and I am sure a new GOP will emerge which will be very vigilant to protect itself from scoundrels like Cruz.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Here's a psychological profile of you: You're nuts!


Poor Purl
you deserve a Diploma for the spot on diagnosis.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Shades of Janeway -- but never happens


Isn't it strange how the TPers invoke the "I'm not responding to you" clause when they have no answer. LL had no problem addressing me a few posts back when she stated that she's 100% behind what the GOP is doing to the country. Present her with a possible scenario about what the nation will be like if the economy crashes and she shuts up like a clam.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

This reminds me that Ayn Rand - who wrote about "the makers and the takers," and believed the only things government should do are protect us militarily and punish criminals - went on Welfare and Medicaid when she was terminally ill. Good thing she hadn't convinced her followers to do away with entitlements altogether.



shayfaye said:


> I think they believe when the revolution comes from the Right that they will be a part of it and get access to all the resources. They really don't realize that they are just pawns in rich men's games. When the s__t hits the fan, they will be amongst the very same gimmies they abhor, begging for scraps from the tables for their children. It's pathetic. Where will their holier than thou attitude get them then?
> "With man this is impossible, but not with God; all things are possible with God" (Matthew 19:26). Men are saved through Gods gifts of grace, mercy, and faith (Ephesians 2:8-9). Nothing we do earns salvation for us. It is the poor in spirit who inherit the kingdom of God (Matthew 5:3), those who recognize their spiritual poverty and their utter inability to do anything to justify themselves to a holy God. The rich man so often is blind to his spiritual poverty because he is proud of his accomplishments and has contented himself with his wealth. He is as likely to humble himself before God as a camel is to crawl through the eye of a needle.
> 
> My favorite musical group, Blue Highway, wrote a song about clear-cutting in our mountains. A line I love and never forget is that -- a greedy man is never satisfied.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> LL - I work every day and have all my life. I meant every word I wrote. You think you will somehow be in favor and you will not. You will be a worker bee among the "have-nots", just like everyone else except the super rich. I truly believe that is what the "haves" want. And you all don't even realize what they are doing. The rich are buying our government. We have got to stand tall and stop it from happening. When big business writes our laws and gives it to our legislators to put forth, there is something very, very wrong. It is not what Thomas Jefferson and the rest of our founding fathers had in mind.


shayfaye
somehow I have the feeling that she won't live long enough to understand what you are saying. Folks like her are in Tunnels and never reach the exit to discover light.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Looks like it's make or break time in Washington. Yahoo reports that a new deal has been cobbled together in the Senate:

"In addition to raising the debt limit, the proposal would give lawmakers a vote to disapprove the increase. Obama would have the right to veto their opposition, ensuring he would prevail.

House and Senate negotiators would be appointed to seek a deficit-reduction deal. At the last minute, Reid and McConnell jettisoned a plan to give federal agencies increased flexibility in coping with the effects of across-the-board cuts. Officials said that would be a topic for the negotiations expected to begin shortly.

Despite initial Republican demands for the defunding of the health care law known as Obamacare, the pending agreement makes only one modest change in the program. It requires individuals and families seeking subsidies to purchase coverage to verify their incomes before qualifying."

Apparently the House is going to vote on it first--let's see how THAT goes.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Thanks!!! It's just so sad and maddening at the same time.


Huckleberry said:


> shayfaye
> somehow I have the feeling that she won't live long enough to understand what you are saying. Folks like her are in Tunnels and never reach the exit to discover light.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> MIB
> President Obama being in Office is the best thing that ever happened to the GOP. They always had a group which tried to derail them but now they really have shown their face and how dangerous they are and I am sure a new GOP will emerge which will be very vigilant to protect itself from scoundrels like Cruz.


I agree about Obama's potential influence on the GOP. Obama's administration certain shines a bright light on the GOP. The GOP is under the microscope now. If we are to continue to have a two party system, the GOP has to recreate itself into one, coherent party. Sure, they can have liberal, moderate and conservative elements. What they don't need are elemnts that act like they aren't even part of the Republican Party which is what the Tea Haddists are doing now.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Everyone cannot have everything. All cannot be provided to everyone. This country is based on the OPPORTUNITY to be successful. That cannot and will not happen for everyone. Why should it? It is difficult enough providing for myself let alone everyone else!


No one is suggesting that everyone be given success or wealth. All we want is to guarantee enough - a minimum wage so that a breadwinner doesn't have to take two or three jobs to give his/her family a normal life, reasonable assurance that our food and water won't give us cancer, the wherewithal to get good preventive medical care so we don't have to wait until we're seriously ill to go to the ER. (Sorry, maybe I shouldn't expect you to read such a long sentence.)

The poor will still have to buy cheap clothes and rent cheap homes. They still won't be able to take long vacations or afford $50,000 cars. But if it were left up to you, they'd be living in homeless shelters and begging on the street for food. Is that the country you want?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Harry Reid has just announced that the Senate has come to an agreement about how to end the debt ceiling and cut spending. He is optimistic that the House will accept it. So is McConnell. Funds government to January 15th and defers discussion of defunding to February 7th. Of course, Cruz has already announced he will vote against the Senate plan when it comes before the House.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Nancy Pelosi could whip that House back into shape in no time.


Pelosi did have control of her people. Right or wrong, good for the country or not, they stayed with her. The one thing that can be side about the Democrats is that they do stand together like the herd they are with their working dog keeping them all in line. She barked, they obeyed. Reid has his own Senate herd doing his bidding.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Harry Reid has just announced that the Senate has come to agreement about how to end the debt ceiling and cut spending. He is optimistic that the House will accept it. So is McConnell. Funds government to mid-January and defers discussion of defunding to mid-February. Of course, Cruz has already announced he will vote agains the Senate plan when it comes before the House.


No surprises there--the question is whether a dozen or so other Republicans can be persuaded to vote across Party lines to support the thing. Not sure--but I bet Boehner is up on the roof cutting the phone lines and anything else he can think to do to keep groups like the Heritage Foundation from weighing in.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> some who have money worked for it, the very Rich have others do the work and they "manage" at best.


I just did the math. Someone getting $10 million dollars a year (a fraction of what the 1% takes), and working 40 hours a week, 50 weeks a year, is being paid $5,000 an hour. (it comes to more if you include vacations and paid holidays, but why quibble?). What must a person do to _earn_ $5,000 an hour? Yet they begrudge others a minimum wage of $15.

And most of the very rich inherited it, didn't have to do a thing to get it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> And rightfully so rejected by Reid and the Democrats. Short term fixes don't fix anything. It just brings us back to things like we are experiencing now. 6 months down the road they will be in the same spot they are now.
> I hope Obama uses his 'power of the pen' and issues an executive order to fund the government and open it back up again. If the Teahaddists won't do their job, then somebody has to take care of business.


Exactly right. Nothing will be fixed this time around either with any bill being offered. It is just being postponed until Jan/Feb. Then the circus comes to town again.

The Democrats had the opportunity to have the gov't funded with the first bill out of the House. Reid could have done something with that, but refused to negotiate with the House. The Demohaddists are just as guilty for doing nothing. The Tea Party members are doing what the people elected them to do. Too bad the Democrats can't say the same.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I'm not jealous of her, why are you?


Not you dimwit, us. Her attempts all fail. We pity the guy.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Isn't it strange how the TPers invoke the "I'm not responding to you" clause when they have no answer. LL had no problem addressing me a few posts back when she stated that she's 100% behind what the GOP is doing to the country. Present her with a possible scenario about what the nation will be like if the economy crashes and she shuts up like a clam.


This message proves "you are not a good person." :?

Seriously, Susan, I think she shuts up because she doesn't understand your reasoning.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Keep dreaming, solowey. The one thing that the Democrats have that the Tea Party and Republicans do not have is
> unity. Plain and simple.


True, but it is brainwashed unity. The Democrats do as they are told, period.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Lovethelake,
> 
> You are right on. He had a terrible upbringing. Father took a machete to his mother. Tried to kill her. He has huge issues that are now our issues. It may not come out right now, but when Obamacare does not work, it will. History will show how terrible he is.


Please provide proof, mainstream and not from one of the ultra conservative rags, that the President's father took a machete to his mother.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Got that right,Susan. They will have nothing when their house of cards crumbles. That's what happens when you don't think for yourself. You fall for all this stuff that appeals to your basest instincts and the Tea Party played all these people like a fiddle. Now that the Koch brothers and the rest of the men with the money don't need the little people any more they will just toss them aside. They sure were easily deceived.


Wow, that sure is the pot calling the kettle black. The Democrats stick together no matter what. What kind of thinking for yourself does that portray? All the Democrats do not believe everything that Pelosi and Reid are doing is the right thing to do. They are all not that stupid, yet behave like they are. Go figure.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Who is doing the punishing here--Obama, who wants to make health care available to millions of uninsured Americans, or the GOP, which has said straight out that it'll push the nation into default to keep him from doing so?


H's not concerned about making health care available to anyone, it's all about control. He wants the government to control the people. Why do you think you have to provide your personal information and apply before you can even get a quote for health insurance? In the private sector just giving your age and zip code will allow you to get a quote for health insurance. Wake up.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Oh dear Obama is playing the victim again. It is Boehner's fault for the government shutdown. Could it possibly have anything to do with the bully tactics he and Reid are using? Obama telling the House he will not negotiate. Reid demanding a certain type of bill to be sent to the Senate which he does not have the power to do. The lack of statesmanship by the aggressive and war-like rhetoric being used by the president, and other Democrats towards Republicans. Most Americans view those as bully tactics. Shouldn't Obama NOT be the poster boy for how to be a bully but show America how to compromise, discuss issues, extend the olive branch...?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh dear Obama is playing the victim again. It is Boehner's fault for the government shutdown. Could it possibly have anything to do with the bully tactics he and Reid are using? Obama telling the House he will not negotiate. Reid demanding a certain type of bill to be sent to the Senate which he does not have the power to do. The lack of statesmanship by the aggressive and war-like rhetoric being used by the president, and other Democrats towards Republicans. Most Americans view those as bully tactics. Shouldn't Obama NOT be the poster boy for how to be a bully but show America how to compromise, discuss issues, extend the olive branch...?


No, it's time for Obama and the Dems to stand firm. They have compromised in the past, and the repubs have taken advantage of that and called him "weak." Please don't talk about the President's rhetoric when you have no civility AT ALL on the part of the TP. The language used by the TP'ers is at the very least demeaning and ugly. The hold of the TP Boehner and the House is home-grown terrorism and they hold the gov't hostage.
You can't blame this one on the President. Shame on Boehner and shame on the Teahaddists.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> It is Boehner's responsibility, as Speaker, to keep the legislation flowing out of the House that he supposedly leads--and he can't even manage that. So out of control are the TPers that he can't even get the stuff he crafts up for vote anymore. I've never seen such a man--he is completely incompetent, and the whole world knows it.


So the five bills the House sent to the Senate were blank pieces of paper?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> That is the most tired argument I keep hearing. Who buys their goods? They don't "supply" us with anything. WE WORK FOR IT!! I am sick and tired of my hard earned tax dollars going to buy health insurance and food stamps for employees of WalMart and McDonald's because their filthy rich owners can't "supply" a decent wage or health benefits. WalMart is a huge pig at the trough of my paycheck!!


Then there are these guys, they spend almost as much money avoiding taxes as they save.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/11/03/us-usa-tax-corporate-idUSTRE7A261C20111103


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> No, it's time for Obama and the Dems to stand firm. They have compromised in the past, and the repubs have taken advantage of that and called him "weak." Please don't talk about the President's rhetoric when you have no civility AT ALL on the part of the TP. The language used by the TP'ers is at the very least demeaning and ugly. The hold of the TP Boehner and the House is home-grown terrorism and they hold the gov't hostage.
> You can't blame this one on the President. Shame on Boehner and shame on the Teahaddists.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Rachel Maddow was off last night, and Steve Kornacki (sp?) subbed, giving a very good history of the current situation in the House. You can see or hear the podcast at http://www.nbcnews.com/id/28981762/#.Ul7JTXB1xvY or read a transcript at http://www.nbcnews.com/id/53296758/ns/msnbc-rachel_maddow_show/#.Ul7JEHB1xvY
I wouldn't recommend the transcript - it's an hour-long show.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Please provide proof, mainstream and not from one of the ultra conservative rags, that the President's father took a machete to his mother.


I'd sure like to know as well. That story's too ridiculous even for Fox to touch. Just more made-up stuff from the TPers.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

shayfaye said:


> That is the most tired argument I keep hearing. Who buys their goods? They don't "supply" us with anything. WE WORK FOR IT!! I am sick and tired of my hard earned tax dollars going to buy health insurance and food stamps for employees of WalMart and McDonald's because their filthy rich owners can't "supply" a decent wage or health benefits. WalMart is a huge pig at the trough of my paycheck!!


Blaming WallMart for everything is also an extremely tired argument. No one is forced to work at Wa-lMart or McDonalds, people choose to do so. They also choose to stay at these unskilled jobs instead of learning new skills, which would allow them to EARN a decent wage and health benefits. Instead of bitching about what Wal-Mart and McDonalds are doing to them, the employees should use their time there as a learning experience. But that is obviously too much to ask. It's easier to stay unskilled and demand benefits than actually earning them. This is the Democrat's idea of what America should be.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

G L I T C H E S 
Folks we shall have many more in our future not just those re. Health Insurance right now. The system is on overload because not only because of inquiries and enrollments in Obamacare but other Insurance Plans have the same enrollment and renewal dates.
The problem we are facing at this time is due to all of the OUTSOURCING of Computer work. Ever call anyone to fix problems with your Computer? Ever reach someone in our Country? If so, that would call for a celebration. We have a great shortage of professionals and it will get worse. 

We are in dire need of experienced People in many fields if we want to remain a leading nation. Actually we already have lost some of our leadership. If we let greed run our Country we soon have no-one to take care of anything we need in our daily lives that we can call on and communicate with. 

JOBS, JOBS, JOBS of every kind need to be coming back to our Soil. We are right now getting a dose of pain because of outsourcing. Let us focus on those who are responsible for all of this.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> You mean they are 100% rats following the Pied Piper into the ocean. At least the Republicans can think for themselves. They still have common sense.


At least the Tea Party members of the House are doing what they were elected to do. That is represent their constituents. Can't say that about the Democrats who jump when Pelosi or Reid say jump. They only question how high.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> That's MIB to you. Unlike KPG, I announced that I'd changed my username publically. KPG invented karverr and js hiding behind a newusername without telling anyone what she did. As we know all too well, she already knows the rules and how to twist the around for her own purposes.


Who cares Seattle?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Blaming WallMart for everything is also an extremely tired argument. No one is forced to work at Wa-lMart or McDonalds, people choose to do so. They also choose to stay at these unskilled jobs instead of learning new skills, which would allow them to EARN a decent wage and health benefits. Instead of bitching about what Wal-Mart and McDonalds are doing to them, the employees should use their time there as a learning experience. But that is obviously too much to ask. It's easier to stay unskilled and demand benefits than actually earning them. This is the Democrat's idea of what America should be.


soloweygirl
you are dumber than dumb. Do you think the People working at Walmart would have chosen that Employer if they had other choices? Which Bin do you reside in?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Who cares Seattle?


soloweygirl
you obviously do since you keep answering.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Then there are these guys, they spend almost as much money avoiding taxes as they save.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/11/03/us-usa-tax-corporate-idUSTRE7A261C20111103


Geez, some of these companies have negative income tax rates. Does that mean they get back more than they pay in?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> So the five bills the House sent to the Senate were blank pieces of paper?


They might as well have been--restarting the government piece by piece is simply not going to work. And when Boehner finally sat down and crafted what he felt was a reasonable proposal the TPers essentially barred the door and locked the windows--he couldn't even get on the table for _his own party members_ to consider. Someone said that this is all about control--who's controlling who when the party rank and file slap a muzzle on their self-appointed speaker?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> At least the Tea Party members of the House are doing what they were elected to do. That is represent their constituents. Can't say that about the Democrats who jump when Pelosi or Reid say jump. They only question how high.


soloweygirl
Joe McCarthy, a single individual, kept many in fear and it seems that Cruz is trying to do the same. Right now a VERY small number of Nuts are calling the shots and that is VERY dangerous. It will change soon.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> No, it's time for Obama and the Dems to stand firm. They have compromised in the past, and the repubs have taken advantage of that and called him "weak." Please don't talk about the President's rhetoric when you have no civility AT ALL on the part of the TP. The language used by the TP'ers is at the very least demeaning and ugly. The hold of the TP Boehner and the House is home-grown terrorism and they hold the gov't hostage.
> You can't blame this one on the President. Shame on Boehner and shame on the Teahaddists.


alcameron
too bad that the President was all too kind in his first term. He was determined to unite us whereas the opposition does not want a United States of America. They made that very clear. I am glad President Obama is not giving in any longer to the Tea Party terror.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'd sure like to know as well. That story's too ridiculous even for Fox to touch. Just more made-up stuff from the TPers.


If there had even been a hint that Obama's father raised a finger to his mother, we would have heard all about it over and over again. This piece of made-up stuff could only have come from some really worthless ultra-conservative rag that none of the righties want to admit they read.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Harry Reid has just announced that the Senate has come to an agreement about how to end the debt ceiling and cut spending. He is optimistic that the House will accept it. So is McConnell. Funds government to January 15th and defers discussion of defunding to February 7th. Of course, Cruz has already announced he will vote against the Senate plan when it comes before the House.


This is not a fix. This is procrastination. In February, the whole thing starts all over again. Congress needs to solve the problem.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> you are dumber than dumb. Do you think the People working at Walmart would have chosen that Employer if they had other choices? Which Bin do you reside in?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> No one is suggesting that everyone be given success or wealth. All we want is to guarantee enough - a minimum wage so that a breadwinner doesn't have to take two or three jobs to give his/her family a normal life, reasonable assurance that our food and water won't give us cancer, the wherewithal to get good preventive medical care so we don't have to wait until we're seriously ill to go to the ER. (Sorry, maybe I shouldn't expect you to read such a long sentence.)
> 
> The poor will still have to buy cheap clothes and rent cheap homes. They still won't be able to take long vacations or afford $50,000 cars. But if it were left up to you, they'd be living in homeless shelters and begging on the street for food. Is that the country you want?


Poor Purl
the likes of her do not care about others. They keep making that very clear on a regular basis.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> This is not a fix. This is procrastination. In February, the whole thing starts all over again. Congress needs to solve the problem.


soloweygirl
you are right, it is not a fix, so get after your nutty peers and kick you know what.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'd sure like to know as well. That story's too ridiculous even for Fox to touch. Just more made-up stuff from the TPers.


It is unlikely that it was in front of the young child. Barack the second was 6 months old or younger 
when his mother left his father.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Looks like it's make or break time in Washington. Yahoo reports that a new deal has been cobbled together in the Senate:
> 
> "In addition to raising the debt limit, the proposal would give lawmakers a vote to disapprove the increase. Obama would have the right to veto their opposition, ensuring he would prevail.
> 
> ...


susanmos2000
I have no problem with verification of income if subsidies are being applied for.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> No, it's time for Obama and the Dems to stand firm. They have compromised in the past, and the repubs have taken advantage of that and called him "weak." Please don't talk about the President's rhetoric when you have no civility AT ALL on the part of the TP. The language used by the TP'ers is at the very least demeaning and ugly. The hold of the TP Boehner and the House is home-grown terrorism and they hold the gov't hostage.
> You can't blame this one on the President. Shame on Boehner and shame on the Teahaddists.


But it's not ugly or demeaning to call the members of the Tea Party teahaddists, jihadists, terrorists, Ted bin Laden, etc. The President is leading this demeaning behavior. OMG, he is actually showing some leadership after all. :evil: :evil: :evil: How do you think that looks to the rest of the world?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Pelosi did have control of her people. Right or wrong, good for the country or not, they stayed with her. The one thing that can be side about the Democrats is that they do stand together like the herd they are with their working dog keeping them all in line. She barked, they obeyed. Reid has his own Senate herd doing his bidding.


soloweygirl
a bulb ignited.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This is not a fix. This is procrastination. In February, the whole thing starts all over again. Congress needs to solve the problem.


Seriously, Solo, what's the long-term fix if the GOP leaders can't rein in their unruly members? They aren't happy about the situation and have expressed in no uncertain terms that a default would be catastrophic. Should your whole Party dance to the tune of Cruz's minority faction?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> I have no problem with verification of income if subsidies are being applied for.


I'm thinking that the Dems in the House will go for it, so it is a go.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> I have no problem with verification of income if subsidies are being applied for.


I have no problem with it either--in fact, I'm surprised it wasn't part of the whole package from the beginning. I would even go along with denying Congress and the President health care subsidies--but not the aides. Obama, Boehner, and all the rest make plenty of money and can handle the expense--the aides earn peanuts and probably can't.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> you are dumber than dumb. Do you think the People working at Walmart would have chosen that Employer if they had other choices? Which Bin do you reside in?


How dumb are you to think there are no choices out there.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If there had even been a hint that Obama's father raised a finger to his mother, we would have heard all about it over and over again. This piece of made-up stuff could only have come from some really worthless ultra-conservative rag that none of the righties want to admit they read.


MIB
well you see, the truth about our President is too nice so someone needs to invent some ugly stuff.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> G L I T C H E S
> Folks we shall have many more in our future not just those re. Health Insurance right now. The system is on overload because not only because of inquiries and enrollments in Obamacare but other Insurance Plans have the same enrollment and renewal dates.
> The problem we are facing at this time is due to all of the OUTSOURCING of Computer work. Ever call anyone to fix problems with your Computer? Ever reach someone in our Country? If so, that would call for a celebration. We have a great shortage of professionals and it will get worse.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Blaming WallMart for everything is also an extremely tired argument. No one is forced to work at Wa-lMart or McDonalds, people choose to do so. They also choose to stay at these unskilled jobs instead of learning new skills, which would allow them to EARN a decent wage and health benefits. Instead of bitching about what Wal-Mart and McDonalds are doing to them, the employees should use their time there as a learning experience. But that is obviously too much to ask. It's easier to stay unskilled and demand benefits than actually earning them. This is the Democrat's idea of what America should be.


Your assessment is deeply flawed. Some people have to take whatever jobs they can find, especially these days with so much unemployment. Some people stay in those kinds of jobs instead of learning new skills because they can't imagine doing anything like that, and some of them can't afford to get a better education. I don't see how outfits like Walmart and McDonalds could offer health insurance to their employees with the greatest turn-over.

Most people don't willingly remain unskilled. You're really underestimating the problem of getting people to think outside the box.

Your suggestion that Democrats want to hand out benefits willy-nilly and want to see people stay in menial jobs doesn't hold water. They believe in the American Dream just as much as anyone in the GOP.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Joe McCarthy, a single individual, kept many in fear and it seems that Cruz is trying to do the same. Right now a VERY small number of Nuts are calling the shots and that is VERY dangerous. It will change soon.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> the liked of her do not care about others. They keep making that very clear on a regular basis.


Obviously, Huck. Nor do they care about Jesus's Works of Mercy:

To feed the hungry.
To give drink to the thirsty.
To clothe the naked.
To harbour the harbourless (also loosely interpreted today as To Shelter the Homeless).
To visit the sick.
To visit the imprisoned (classical term is "To ransom the captive" )
To bury the dead.

They're okay with the last, but not at all with the others.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I have no problem with it either--in fact, I'm surprised it wasn't part of the whole package from the beginning. I would even go along with denying Congress and the President health care subsidies--but not the aides. Obama, Boehner, and all the rest make plenty of money and can handle the expense--the aides earn peanuts and probably can't.


susanmos2000
I vote for that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Obviously, Huck. Nor do they care about Jesus's Works of Mercy:
> 
> To feed the hungry.
> To give drink to the thirsty.
> ...


susanmos2000
these folks are a source of constant astonishment.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Oh, wait a minute, you're right. They could pick K-Mart, Wendy's, Taco Bell, Arby's, Papa John's .... are you getting the picture here? Where do you propose the folks go for training? Who watches their children, if they have any, when they go for training? How do they get there? Who puts gas in their car, if they even have one available to them because it's a sure bet at their salary they probably don't own a car. What planet do you live on?
Thank GOD I am not of this ilk. I have a good job, a fantastic education, and a mind to think and, more importantly, a HEART to care. But, when you are down it can be awfully hard to look up. Where is your compassion for your fellow human. I am not talking about a handout or giving someone anything, but a decent living wage so they can support themselves and have goals they aspire to meet. 
I am sorry, but you are the one who is dumb if you think there are a lot of choices out there and I am not into name calling, just stating the facts.

Oh, and I also support income verification. Should have been there in the first place.



soloweygirl said:


> How dumb are you to think there are no choices out there.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> Oh, wait a minute, you're right. They could pick K-Mart, Wendy's, Taco Bell, Arby's, Papa John's .... are you getting the picture here? Where do you propose the folks go for training? Who watches their children, if they have any, when they go for training? How do they get there? Who puts gas in their car, if they even have one available to them because it's a sure bet at their salary they probably don't own a car. What planet do you live on?
> Thank GOD I am not of this ilk. I have a good job, a fantastic education, and a mind to think and, more importantly, a HEART to care. But, when you are down it can be awfully hard to look up. Where is your compassion for your fellow human. I am not talking about a handout or giving someone anything, but a decent living wage so they can support themselves and have goals they aspire to meet.
> I am sorry, but you are the one who is dumb if you think there are a lot of choices out there and I am not into name calling, just stating the facts.
> 
> Oh, and I also support income verification. Should have been there in the first place.


susanmos2000
wonder why her kids would not work for any of those companies. They were looking for additonal work.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> You mean they are 100% rats following the Pied Piper into the ocean. At least the Republicans can think for themselves. They still have common sense.


Repubs have the common sense of an amoeba. You are a great example.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> Repubs have the common sense of an amoeba. You are a great example.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> But it's not ugly or demeaning to call the members of the Tea Party teahaddists, jihadists, terrorists, Ted bin Laden, etc. The President is leading this demeaning behavior. OMG, he is actually showing some leadership after all. :evil: :evil: :evil: How do you think that looks to the rest of the world?


Yes, the many descriptons of the wacko TP and crazy people who elected them.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Oh, wait a minute, you're right. They could pick K-Mart, Wendy's, Taco Bell, Arby's, Papa John's .... are you getting the picture here? Where do you propose the folks go for training? Who watches their children, if they have any, when they go for training? How do they get there? Who puts gas in their car, if they even have one available to them because it's a sure bet at their salary they probably don't own a car. What planet do you live on?
> Thank GOD I am not of this ilk. I have a good job, a fantastic education, and a mind to think and, more importantly, a HEART to care. But, when you are down it can be awfully hard to look up. Where is your compassion for your fellow human. I am not talking about a handout or giving someone anything, but a decent living wage so they can support themselves and have goals they aspire to meet.
> I am sorry, but you are the one who is dumb if you think there are a lot of choices out there and I am not into name calling, just stating the facts.
> 
> Oh, and I also support income verification. Should have been there in the first place.


Solowey only sees what she wants to see and her blinders protect her from a lot of reality. It is still not a job hunter's market out there and people take what they can get. The companies can pay whatever they want and don't have to offer good benefits either. The TP has fed their followers a line of BS that it's is the cheats and chiselers at the bottom who are taking what is rightfully theirs, whatever that is, and that they must protect the benevolent corporations at all costs. Talk about having your head screwed on backwards, these people do.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> wonder why her kids would not work for any of those companies. They were looking for additonal work.


Wrong as usual. Both of my kids started in fast food and worked their way up in each location. They both took what they learned and applied that to their chosen professions. One opened a restaurant of her own and the other started her own business. I'm very proud of both of my children. Too bad you can't say the same.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Wrong as usual. Both of my kids started in fast food and worked their way up in each location. They both took what they learned and applied that to their chosen professions. One opened a restaurant of her own and the other started her own business. I'm very proud of both of my children. Too bad you can't say the same.


Right, no one else is proud of your children.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Obviously, Huck. Nor do they care about Jesus's Works of Mercy:
> 
> To feed the hungry.
> To give drink to the thirsty.
> ...


They insist every egg that is fertilized must be born. Then you are on your own and if you can't make it it is only because you are a lazy bum. That's what joey and the rest of them believe. It sure makes it easy for them. Joey only helps people in foreign countries who are Christians because people in this country all have it made. That's the new "Christian" philosophy.
Pretty straight forward and easy to understand.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh dear Obama is playing the victim again. It is Boehner's fault for the government shutdown. Could it possibly have anything to do with the bully tactics he and Reid are using? Obama telling the House he will not negotiate. Reid demanding a certain type of bill to be sent to the Senate which he does not have the power to do. The lack of statesmanship by the aggressive and war-like rhetoric being used by the president, and other Democrats towards Republicans. Most Americans view those as bully tactics. Shouldn't Obama NOT be the poster boy for how to be a bully but show America how to compromise, discuss issues, extend the olive branch...?


He has negotiated before and settled for short time patch ups from the republicans which has led us to the place we are now. I don't blame him one bit. Enough is enough.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They insist every egg that is fertilized must be born. Then you are on your own and if you can't make it it is only because you are a lazy bum. That's what joey and the rest of them believe. It sure makes it easy for them. Joey only helps people in foreign countries who are Christians because people in this country all have it made. That's the new "Christian" philosophy.
> Pretty straight forward and easy to understand.


It has to be easy for them to follow it. Does she really only help people in foreign countries (Christians, of course)? Patriotic, no?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> No proof Obama was born in Hawaii. The birth certificate he provided was a TOTAL FRAUD.


PROVE IT!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> He has negotiated before and settled for short time patch ups from the republicans which has led us to the place we are now. I don't blame him one bit. Enough is enough.


True. Every time he's compromised with them, or even caved to their demands, they want more. Then they complain that he's not willing to negotiate. Some idiot Rep congressman even said that if the country defaults, they're going to impeach Obama.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Probably means they can carry their loses over to the next year, just as individuals are able to do.



 Poor Purl said:


> Geez, some of these companies have negative income tax rates. Does that mean they get back more than they pay in?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Too bad the prez didn't work during his first term!!!



Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> too bad that the President was all too kind in his first term. He was determined to unite us whereas the opposition does not want a United States of America. They made that very clear. I am glad President Obama is not giving in any longer to the Tea Party terror.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> But it's not ugly or demeaning to call the members of the Tea Party teahaddists, jihadists, terrorists, Ted bin Laden, etc. The President is leading this demeaning behavior. OMG, he is actually showing some leadership after all. :evil: :evil: :evil: How do you think that looks to the rest of the world?


Actually the president is not leading these teahaddists. He is standing against them, you fool. Solowey gets the dunce cap again. It will look awesome to the rest of the world if he issues an executive order and make these idiots be seen for what they truly are. Terrorists.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This is not a fix. This is procrastination. In February, the whole thing starts all over again. Congress needs to solve the problem.


 That is what the republicans offered, solowey, Now you are against them?


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Hmmm, 2 girls who "worked their way up" in fast food. And no help from Mommy and Daddy, right? I am sorry, but that is laughable.

You know I am white, don't you? And I do have 2 sons I love and help, occasionally. 



soloweygirl said:


> Wrong as usual. Both of my kids started in fast food and worked their way up in each location. They both took what they learned and applied that to their chosen professions. One opened a restaurant of her own and the other started her own business. I'm very proud of both of my children. Too bad you can't say the same.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Hmmm, 2 girls who "worked their way up" in fast food. And no help from Mommy and Daddy, right? I am sorry, but that is laughable.
> 
> You know I am white, don't you? And I do have 2 sons I love and help, occasionally.


You're a great mom shayfaye!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Too bad the prez didn't work during his first term!!!


Of course he worked during his first term. Why would you say that he didn't?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I don't know about the rest of you, but the title "GOP"
does not apply to today's republicans. The GOP has crumbled with only a few hanging on wanting to do what is right for the American people.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I just did the math. Someone getting $10 million dollars a year (a fraction of what the 1% takes), and working 40 hours a week, 50 weeks a year, is being paid $5,000 an hour. (it comes to more if you include vacations and paid holidays, but why quibble?). What must a person do to _earn_ $5,000 an hour? Yet they begrudge others a minimum wage of $15.
> 
> And most of the very rich inherited it, didn't have to do a thing to get it.


How silly you are. They don't make $5,000 per hour. They save their money and do things wisely to make it grow. They take high risks for high results. They do things that others don't think of -- more brain power???


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> How dumb are you to think there are no choices out there.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Wrong as usual. Both of my kids started in fast food and worked their way up in each location. They both took what they learned and applied that to their chosen professions. One opened a restaurant of her own and the other started her own business. I'm very proud of both of my children. Too bad you can't say the same.


soloweygirl
I chose not to have children. Discovered early that there were plenty out there who needed lots of help. Ever wonder why many people coming from very large Families choose to have small ones?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Too bad the prez didn't work during his first term!!!


RUKnitting
you are partially right, he did not work hard enough for those who are his supporters, he gave too much time to folks like you but glad to say that he is making up for it now. Lots of lessons to be learned from such a formidable teacher. One, kindness does not always pay.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Actually the president is not leading these teahaddists. He is standing against them, you fool. Solowey gets the dunce cap again. It will look awesome to the rest of the world if he issues an executive order and make these idiots be seen for what they truly are. Terrorists.


Bratty Patty
it is tough to bend a rock. Let's consider the source and go from there.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> This is not a fix. This is procrastination. In February, the whole thing starts all over again. Congress needs to solve the problem.


No, it's not a permanent fix. It does, however, provide the time between for substantive . It may also provide time for Boehner to deal with the Tea Haddists and dampen their influence. After all, it's the Nut Job Teahaddists and ther compatriots who think a weak govenment opens the to less government altogether.

I say tax the living Jesus out of the rich and if that doesn't work, take all their money away from them.Think of the stink they'd make out of that.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Joe McCarthy, a single individual, kept many in fear and it seems that Cruz is trying to do the same. Right now a VERY small number of Nuts are calling the shots and that is VERY dangerous. It will change soon.


That very small number of nuts who are in the House are able to do it because Speaker Boehner doesn't want bi-partisan action. He is more interested in his "power" than in his country. This mess could have been avoided if he had just not played games.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> RUKnitting
> you are partially right, he did not work hard enough for those who are his supporters, he gave too much time to folks like you but glad to say that he is making up for it now. Lots of lessons to be learned from such a formidable teacher. One, kindness does not always pay.


You are absolutely right, E. Huck, a good friend of mine taught me years ago. "Too good is no good", said she. It was a very valuable lesson.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> No, it's not a permanent fix. It does, however, provide the time between for substantive . It may also provide time for Boehner to deal with the Tea Haddists and dampen their influence. After all, it's the Nut Job Teahaddists and ther compatriots who think a weak govenment opens the to less government altogether.
> 
> I say tax the living Jesus out of the rich and if that doesn't work, take all their money away from them.Think of the stink they'd make out of that.


MIB
let us start with taxing all the money the Rich are hiding in foreign Banks. That should help our Federal Budget.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> MIB
> let us start with taxing all the money the Rich are hiding in foreign Banks. That should help our Federal Budget.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> MIB
> let us start with taxing all the money the Rich are hiding in foreign Banks. That should help our Federal Budget.


Tsk, tsk! Want to tax the rich? How unfair---raising taxes on the rich. Those poor rich people!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Tsk, tsk! Want to tax the rich? How unfair---raising taxes on the rich. Those poor rich people!


I have to agree, Empress alcameron, it is SO patriotic to hide money all over the Caribbean in order to avoid taxes.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Tsk, tsk! Want to tax the rich? How unfair---raising taxes on the rich. Those poor rich people!


alcameron
I know, they are crying since they have only increased their income by over 300% in the last 30 years while they had 500% in mind. The rest of us have lost due to practically no wage increases but increases in cost of living.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> I have to agree, Empress alcameron, it is SO partriotic to hide money all over the Caribbean in order to avoid taxes.


jelun2
well one by one we discover the non-Americans among us Americans and those are not any illegals but mostly card-carrying WEALTHY Republicans who summoned a bunch of dummies to do their dirty work by spreading nothing but lies.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> well one by one we discover the non-Americans among us Americans and those are not any illegals but mostly card-carrying WEALTHY Republicans who summoned a bunch of dummies to do their dirty work by spreading nothing but lies.


Treacherous little rodents. They're sorry, yes--but only that their attempt at a coup d'etat failed.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> How silly you are. They don't make $5,000 per hour. They save their money and do things wisely to make it grow. They take high risks for high results. They do things that others don't think of -- more brain power???


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Which were a in PM that was made public. Why did you post your granny panties, Janie?


Now, you are lying to make up things again as I did not send such a thing! You are one crazy person--absolutely nuts!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Hmmm, 2 girls who "worked their way up" in fast food. And no help from Mommy and Daddy, right? I am sorry, but that is laughable.
> 
> You know I am white, don't you? And I do have 2 sons I love and help, occasionally.


Why must you always make fun of anyone who has worked hard? I noticed you did not mention "what" career your boys work in with help from you!

You are just a bully!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> PROVE IT!


You prove where he was born as you cannot!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but the title "GOP"
> does not apply to today's republicans. The GOP has crumbled with only a few hanging on wanting to do what is right for the American people.


Well, there is a billboard in my large city that says "Impeach" Obama! There are at least a few people with smarts.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, there is a billboard in my large city that says "Impeach" Obama! There are at least a few people with smarts.


Those people have money, not smarts.
What is the impeachable offense?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> How silly you are. They don't make $5,000 per hour. They save their money and do things wisely to make it grow. They take high risks for high results. They do things that others don't think of -- more brain power???


Thank you for calling me silly. Now I know I'm smart.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Janeway said:


> You prove where he was born as you cannot!


I see the youtube links were proof positive, NOT. How come Trump couldn't prove anything? He's just dripping in money. He must have some on-call detectives.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> MIB
> let us start with taxing all the money the Rich are hiding in foreign Banks. That should help our Federal Budget.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> That very small number of nuts who are in the House are able to do it because Speaker Boehner doesn't want bi-partisan action. He is more interested in his "power" than in his country. This mess could have been avoided if he had just not played games.


Frankly, I think he simply doesn't know how to lead, and isn't up to fighting Ted Cruz, who seems to have all the followers.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Hmmm, 2 girls who "worked their way up" in fast food. And no help from Mommy and Daddy, right? I am sorry, but that is laughable.
> 
> You know I am white, don't you? And I do have 2 sons I love and help, occasionally.


Shayfaye, isn't it pretty expensive to open a restaurant? Do you think they did it by saving up their tips from the fast-food place they worked in?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Good news...the Senate passed the "fix-it" legislation 81-18. Now on to the House...let's hope this deal doesn't unravel there!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Frankly, I think he simply doesn't know how to lead, and isn't up to fighting Ted Cruz, who seems to have all the followers.


That is certainly possible, Empress Poor Purl, I lean more toward the nutjobs being untrainable. It seems that they sincerely have no respect for country and government. I think that they are unwilling to do any thinking. 
These folks are truly knuckle dragging knee jerk Neanderthals. They think more like those of clans (Klans?) than elected representatives. Just a short term assessment. I think they will be gone soon; truth is I pray they will.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Good news...the Senate passed the "fix-it" legislation 81-18. Now on to the House...let's hope this deal doesn't unravel there!


People on all news channels are smiling a lot. I even looked at foxy
:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> That is certainly possible, Empress Poor Purl, I lean more toward the nutjobs being untrainable. It seems that they sincerely have no respect for country and government. I think that they are unwilling to do any thinking.
> These folks are truly knuckle dragging knee jerk Neanderthals. They think more like those of clans (Klans?) than elected representatives. Just a short term assessment. I think they will be gone soon; truth is I pray they will.


Empress Jelun2, may I add my prayers to yours?

What is clear about those whom you so elegantly call nutjobs is that they're ignorant about so many of the things they've taken on. The ACA. The economy. Global climate change. They're like a wolf-pack of Donald Trumps.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Why must you always make fun of anyone who has worked hard? I noticed you did not mention "what" career your boys work in with help from you!
> 
> You are just a bully!


She's not making fun of anyone working hard, she is disbelieving. 
Work your way up to what in a fast food place? Learn what? to pay att'n to the bell going ding when the fries are cooked? how many frozen fries and frozen burgers (koff) and frozen plastic chicken to order from the same distributor with no alternative? 
I wonder how many roomies they squeezed into an itty bitty apt. while they were learning all this and working their way up from minimum wage slug to barely over minimum wage snail.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> I see the youtube links were proof positive, NOT. How come Trump couldn't prove anything? He's just dripping in money. He must have some on-call detectives.


Actually, Trump isn't all that rich. Much of his money is borrowed (as is most real-estate money), and he's been close to bankruptcy a few times. I think he has said he had detectives searching for the Obama birth certificate, but he never said what they found. Maybe I should watch JS's videos to see whether he gives any answers, though I hate to waste the time....

Okay, I clicked on them, saw that it was Joe Arpaio who has the "proof," and realized that, as usual, there's no there there.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Probably means they can carry their loses over to the next year, just as individuals are able to do.


Are they limited to only $3,000 a year, as individuals are?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Now, you are lying to make up things again as I did not send such a thing! You are one crazy person--absolutely nuts!


What??????? I was talking about what you posted about Donnie K. Donnie K posted a PM that she received from MIB. That is no lie, Janeway. Get your bloomers out of your ears and pay attention!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You prove where he was born as you cannot!


Once again. If he was not proven with out a doubt to be a US born US citizen, then he would not be in office.
He owes nobody a copy of it except those who vetted him.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, there is a billboard in my large city that says "Impeach" Obama! There are at least a few people with smarts.


Very little smarts. And they have no grounds to impeach him. They are just another group of sore losers.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> People on all news channels are smiling a lot. I even looked at foxy
> :


Same here--I tuned into the Sean Hannity show this afternoon (hours before the Senate voted) just to catch his and his listeners' reaction. It was strange--his words bespoke black armbands and crepe for all loyal TPers, but I thought I detected a strong hint of relief in his tone. Maybe that it isn't such a surprise--his listeners may be dopes, but that doesn't mean that he necessarily is (just as jerk).


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oruT3k2RmI
> 
> As if you will watch it anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I had read that Vets were not too happy with the GOTP taking over the protests this weekend I hadn't had a chance to see it with my own eyes since I am not a biker, Vet, or trucker.

http://www.occupydemocrats.com/watch-veterans-scold-sarah-palin-republicans-closed-govt-youre-idiot/

"Just as she was in the middle of cynically rewriting history by claiming that it is the President Obama and Democratic Party, and not the intransigent Tea Party House Republicans, who are using our veterans and military as pawns and are responsible for the reckless shutdown of The Peoples Government which led to the closing up the World War II Veterans Memorial in D.C., one Veteran correctly shouted, Republicans closed the government!, followed by another Veteran appropriately scolding her, Youre an idiot!

They couldnt be more right. One has to wonder if Palin is aware of just how badly she is projecting her cynical pandering to Veterans on President Obama"


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Actually, Trump isn't all that rich. Much of his money is borrowed (as is most real-estate money), and he's been close to bankruptcy a few times. I think he has said he had detectives searching for the Obama birth certificate, but he never said what they found. Maybe I should watch JS's videos to see whether he gives any answers, though I hate to waste the time....
> 
> Okay, I clicked on them, saw that it was Joe Arpaio who has the "proof," and realized that, as usual, there's no there there.


I know. It was tongue in cheek.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Good news...the Senate passed the "fix-it" legislation 81-18. Now on to the House...let's hope this deal doesn't unravel there!


Not what I was hoping for, but it's better than keeping the government shut down and hundreds of thousands out of work. Now let's see if Boehner pulls another boner. (before you get the vapors LTL, not the kind of boner you are thinking of).


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Treacherous little rodents. They're sorry, yes--but only that their attempt at a coup d'etat failed.


susanmos2000
what an enjoyable scene. Thank you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It's baaaccckkk!!!! It lied as usual. Brrrrmmmm.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I had read that Vets were not too happy with the GOTP taking over the protests this weekend I hadn't had a chance to see it with my own eyes since I am not a biker, Vet, or trucker.
> 
> http://www.occupydemocrats.com/watch-veterans-scold-sarah-palin-republicans-closed-govt-youre-idiot/
> 
> ...


Well, at least the veterans have sense--one look at those Confederate flags would have been enough for me.

BTW, has anyone seen the "Wrecking Ball" video featuring the head of Ted Cruz? I'm not a big fan of parodies, but this one's pretty funny.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Now, you are lying to make up things again as I did not send such a thing! You are one crazy person--absolutely nuts!


Janeway
memory loss on your part again? Why deny it here, you often claimed to suffer from it. Nobody is perfect.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> memory loss on your part again? Why deny it here, you often claimed to suffer from it. Nobody is perfect.


The thing is, Empress Huck, is that I never said she posted anything. All she has to do is go back and read what she posted. Hateful behavior, nu?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I do not see why some southerners are proud of that flag. 
They fought a long and bitter war that they lost to keep slavery alive. Nothing to be proud of in my book.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Why must you always make fun of anyone who has worked hard? I noticed you did not mention "what" career your boys work in with help from you!
> 
> You are just a bully!


Janeway.
deep breath, no-one has made fun of anyone working hard. We are making fun of fools who are taken for a ride by the wealthiest and never recognize it. Any parent hopefully looks out for their children and vice versa.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Why must you always make fun of anyone who has worked hard? I noticed you did not mention "what" career your boys work in with help from you!
> 
> You are just a bully!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Actually, Trump isn't all that rich. Much of his money is borrowed (as is most real-estate money), and he's been close to bankruptcy a few times. I think he has said he had detectives searching for the Obama birth certificate, but he never said what they found. Maybe I should watch JS's videos to see whether he gives any answers, though I hate to waste the time....
> 
> Okay, I clicked on them, saw that it was Joe Arpaio who has the "proof," and realized that, as usual, there's no there there.


Poor Purl
Trump has filed for bankruptcy at least twice. Has been on the brink of more than those two and who pays for what he did not? All of us. Did not our Taxes bail out Banks?

Amazing that some folks never grow up and stop making major fools of themselves. Let's just enjoy the entertainment they provide for us. You would think that by now they hide behind some Redwoods when this subject comes up because they have been made fools of so much because if it but no, they keep coming for more punishment. That is how stupid they are.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Actually the president is not leading these teahaddists. He is standing against them, you fool. Solowey gets the dunce cap again. It will look awesome to the rest of the world if he issues an executive order and make these idiots be seen for what they truly are. Terrorists.


They certainly are acting against their own country. If not terrorists then they are traitors. Waving a confederate flag? That certainly is treason. The U.S. military had to fight against the southern states to end the Civil War and now the old Southern traditions seem to be on the rise again as they are hell bent on destroying the Federal government. Traitors and terrorists all rolled into one package. This is our country and doesn't belong to the Tea Party. If they don't like it here in our country then they should pack up and leave maybe to some small country further south where they can once again have no taxation, plantations and dirt cheap labor that can wait on them hand and foot as they did in those good old slave days of the South that they so fondly want to return to where everybody knew their place in the social structure. I say good riddance.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Great news! Cory Booker was just elected senator from New Jersey. Another Dem in the Senate. Now if we could only clean out the House.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They certainly are acting against their own country. If not terrorists then they are traitors. Waving a confederate flag? That certainly is treason. The U.S. military had to fight against the southern states to end the Civil War and now the old Southern traditions seem to be on the rise again as they are hell bent on destroying the Federal government. Traitors and terrorists all rolled into one package. This is our country and doesn't belong to the Tea Party. If they don't like it here in our country then they should pack up and leave maybe to some small country further south where they can once again have no taxation, plantations and dirt cheap labor that can wait on them hand and foot as they did in those good old slave days of the South that they so fondly want to return to where everybody knew their place in the social structure. I say good riddance.


Me too, Cheeky. Looks like President Obama won't be signing an exec order after all. But then again, the bill is in the House......


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Of course he worked during his first term. Why would you say that he didn't?


I think RU is competing for the spot vacated by KPG. Nothing she ever says has made any sense so she would be a good candidate for the position. I see KPG hasn't really left KP. She is off showing her wares on another thread. Good for her. That way she can't hurt herself or anyone else.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> The thing is, Empress Huck, is that I never said she posted anything. All she has to do is go back and read what she posted. Hateful behavior, nu?


Bratty Patty
when gray matter disintegrates, stuff happens.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Great news! Cory Booker was just elected senator from New Jersey. Another Dem in the Senate. Now if we could only clean out the House.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Great news! Cory Booker was just elected senator from New Jersey. Another Dem in the Senate. Now if we could only clean out the House.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think RU is competing for the spot vacated by KPG. Nothing she ever says has made any sense so she would be a good candidate for the position. I see KPG hasn't really left KP. She is off showing her wares on another thread. Good for her. That way she can't hurt herself or anyone else.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but the title "GOP"
> does not apply to today's republicans. The GOP has crumbled with only a few hanging on wanting to do what is right for the American people.


I hope the "real" Republican Party will return and the TP group will be removed from their ranks. They are nothing but a scourge on the GOP and they are finally realizing it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> when gray matter disintegrates, stuff happens.


I did ask her why she posted her granny panties, the ones you thought were 2 headed shirts for serpents :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I hope the "real" Republican Party will return and the TP group will be removed from their ranks. They are nothing but a scourge on the GOP and they are finally realizing it.


These "Rinos" as they call them have a lot of clout around the US of A. The best thing they can do is not support them or find a better candidate to run against them.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think RU is competing for the spot vacated by KPG. Nothing she ever says has made any sense so she would be a good candidate for the position. I see KPG hasn't really left KP. She is off showing her wares on another thread. Good for her. That way she can't hurt herself or anyone else.


Really? She's still posting on KP?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

If anyone wants a celebratory snack, go to LOLL and have a bite.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Really? She's still posting on KP?


Just showing her handiwork.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> If anyone wants a celebratory snack, go to LOLL and have a bite.


I'm on my way!!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Actually, Trump isn't all that rich. Much of his money is borrowed (as is most real-estate money), and he's been close to bankruptcy a few times. I think he has said he had detectives searching for the Obama birth certificate, but he never said what they found. Maybe I should watch JS's videos to see whether he gives any answers, though I hate to waste the time....
> 
> Okay, I clicked on them, saw that it was Joe Arpaio who has the "proof," and realized that, as usual, there's no there there.


Purl the donald has filed Chapter 11 bankruptcy four times as recently as 2009. You are correct that he isn't a rich man and he actually needs the money he makes on his reality TV show to pay his bills. The man is as phony as that thing he wears on the top of his head. Talk about no class. He is as slippery as the unethical "used car salesman" and knows how to slide in and out of the dirty deals he makes.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> If anyone wants a celebratory snack, go to LOLL and have a bite.


Did you bake Andrea?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Purl the donald has filed Chapter 11 bankruptcy four times as recently as 2009. You are correct that he isn't a rich man and he actually needs the money he makes on his reality TV show to pay his bills. The man is as phony as that thing he wears on the top of his head. Talk about no class. He is as slippery as the unethical "used car salesman" and knows how to slide in and out of the dirty deals he makes.


Hi Cheeky. I like your new avatar.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Did you bake Andrea?


As usual--something with chocolate to celebrate opening of the government!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes, she did Cheeky! And it looks really good!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, she did Cheeky! And it looks really good!


We can have Tea Time with Huck's candlesticks!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> If anyone wants a celebratory snack, go to LOLL and have a bite.


Delicious! Wow, we've really earned this--what a nerve-wracking couple of days!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Explain this:


I am not going to even try to explain anything about the President's birth certificate. He's the President, for crying out loud, and I'm not even going to entertain a discussion about this topic. I'll leave it to others.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Explain this:


Joey
Explain this: why does the Heritage Foundation tell the House repubs how to vote?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Purl the donald has filed Chapter 11 bankruptcy four times as recently as 2009. You are correct that he isn't a rich man and he actually needs the money he makes on his reality TV show to pay his bills. The man is as phony as that thing he wears on the top of his head. Talk about no class. He is as slippery as the unethical "used car salesman" and knows how to slide in and out of the dirty deals he makes.


Cheeky Blighter
you are right, he needs to stay in the limelight to make others believe that he is important and so he can earn some money. He NEEDS the show. His name no longer has the draw it once had because too many investors lost their shirts because of him. Wonder why he was not seen with Cruz and Palin this past weekend? How could he miss such an opportunity to get his puss on the tube again.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Explain this:


A hoax, what else? I could make one of those on my computer if I wanted to.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> you are right, he needs to stay in the limelight to make others believe that he is important and so he can earn some money. He NEEDS the show. His name no longer has the draw it once had because too many investors lost their shirts because of him. Wonder why he was not seen with Cruz and Palin this past weekend? How could he miss such an opportunity to get his puss on the tube again.


I think he realized that the president is no push over, and that the "birther" movement has run it's time out.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Explain this:


jeysomma
do what? You are absolutely determined to be declared an XXXXXXX aren't you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Not what I was hoping for, but it's better than keeping the government shut down and hundreds of thousands out of work. Now let's see if Boehner pulls another boner. (before you get the vapors LTL, not the kind of boner you are thinking of).


BrattyPatty, you are a naughty Empress.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> BrattyPatty, you are a naughty Empress.


LOL ,Empress Purl. I did make a note to LTL.....


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

The bill has passed in the House.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> Trump has filed for bankruptcy at least twice. Has been on the brink of more than those two and who pays for what he did not? All of us. Did not our Taxes bail out Banks?
> 
> Amazing that some folks never grow up and stop making major fools of themselves. Let's just enjoy the entertainment they provide for us. You would think that by now they hide behind some Redwoods when this subject comes up because they have been made fools of so much because if it but no, they keep coming for more punishment. That is how stupid they are.


Huck, I would find Trump a lot more entertaining if he had not destroyed or uglified a good deal of my city.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I bet you could make a better one than was presented by the White House as his real birth certificate.


I don't really care about it joey. It's nonsense to me. 
It just shows what depths people will reach down to in order to show their hate for this man.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> The bill has passed in the House.


It's over--thank God!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Huck, I would find Trump a lot more entertaining if he had not destroyed or uglified a good deal of my city.


I love your city. I visit as often as I can. I have family back there. I was bummed when Trump changed the skyline.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> It's over--thank God!


Whoo Hoo!!! Til February anyway.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Whoo Hoo!!! Til February anyway.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I bet you could make a better one than was presented by the White House as his real birth certificate.


joeysomma
stuck on stupid again?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Purl the donald has filed Chapter 11 bankruptcy four times as recently as 2009. You are correct that he isn't a rich man and he actually needs the money he makes on his reality TV show to pay his bills. The man is as phony as that thing he wears on the top of his head. Talk about no class. He is as slippery as the unethical "used car salesman" and knows how to slide in and out of the dirty deals he makes.


Worse than even I was aware of.

I like your new avatar, too, Cheeky.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Huck, I would find Trump a lot more entertaining if he had not destroyed or uglified a good deal of my city.


Poor Purl
ugly is right. Well, must have been created during the time when he cheated on Ivana and they were fighting. Had she had any input on design, it would have looked different. But perhaps he "uglified" on purpose so that many people will say: "who in the word did that" and his name will be uttered.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I love your city. I visit as often as I can. I have family back there. I was bummed when Trump changed the skyline.


He also changed the waterfront and actually forced the city to close up a highway exit that had only been constructed a couple of years earlier. I don't know how he got away with that, but he did.

You have to let me know next time you visit. Where do your relatives live?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> "The republic can survive a Barack Obama. It is less likely to survive a multitude of fools such as those who made him their president." unknown


Seriously, Joey--lighten up. Sit, relax, and have a glass of cider.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> "The republic can survive a Barack Obama. It is less likely to survive a multitude of fools such as those who made him their president." unknown


How nice of you to post a newspaper article that is so fuzzy no one can read it. What a great way to make a point. NOT:thumbdown: In the future you might like to make sure what you've posted can be read by anyone who sees your post. What you did post is worthless.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> "The republic can survive a Barack Obama. It is less likely to survive a multitude of fools such as those who made him their president." unknown


That picture is not of Obama. It only vaguely looks like him. What paper is it from?

And I'm waiting.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> ugly is right. Well, must have been created during the time when he cheated on Ivana and they were fighting. Had she had any input on design, it would have looked different. But perhaps he "uglified" on purpose so that many people will say: "who in the word did that" and his name will be uttered.


No, I think he just has bad taste. He likes trumpery.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> He also changed the waterfront and actually forced the city to close up a highway exit that had only been constructed a couple of years earlier. I don't know how he got away with that, but he did.
> 
> You have to let me know next time you visit. Where do your relatives live?


Mostly on Staten Island and a few in Brooklyn. I lived in Rockaway/Breezy Point as a little one.

I will let you know Empress Purl! I need my NY pizza fix!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Seriously, Joey--lighten up. Sit, relax, and have a glass of cider.


susanmos2000
now that the Tea Partiers not only lost their wheels but their bearings as well, we shall be looking at old news for a while like the birther stuff. Ain't that a hoot!

The Truckers left them out in the cold, the Vets showed decency, which the TP did not hope for, Glenn Beck cleaned (did he?) and is now moping and the dummies are crying. Oh I forgot the Koch Brothers are pulling away as well. I am in tears of joy.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Purl the donald has filed Chapter 11 bankruptcy four times as recently as 2009. You are correct that he isn't a rich man and he actually needs the money he makes on his reality TV show to pay his bills. The man is as phony as that thing he wears on the top of his head. Talk about no class. He is as slippery as the unethical "used car salesman" and knows how to slide in and out of the dirty deals he makes.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That picture is not of Obama. It only vaguely looks like him. What paper is it from?
> 
> And I'm waiting.


Sily stuff! The mouth is all wrong as is the forehead and eyes. probably made up on someone's home PC., thrown out on the net and deemed to be true by idiots.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That picture is not of Obama. It only vaguely looks like him. What paper is it from?
> 
> And I'm waiting.


Poor Purl
they intentionally put someone-else's picture up in case of a suit. The SXXX could get just too deep for comfort.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> "The republic can survive a Barack Obama. It is less likely to survive a multitude of fools such as those who made him their president." unknown


Why do you insist on posting this tripe? Why do you believe stuff that comes from one man without doing any research and any questioning? You can't just take this stuff at face value. Are you trying to take the focus off what is happening currently? How the TP shut down the government for no good reason? Start questioning, seriously, and look for sources that are reputable.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> now that the Tea Partiers not only lost their wheels but their bearings as well, we shall be looking at old news for a while like the birther stuff. Ain't that a hoot!
> 
> The Truckers left them out in the cold, the Vets showed decency, which the TP did not hope for, Glenn Beck cleaned (did he?) and is now moping and the dummies are crying. Oh I forgot the Koch Brothers are pulling away as well. I am in tears of joy.


Same--my sense of relief right now is overpowering. I can't believe how close we came to total disaster--and while I won't even try to persuade the TPers that this was about the best possible outcome, I do feel a bit of sympathy for them. I mean, they really believe this stuff about Obama being a Muslim/Socialist/Communist/Al Qaeda/Russian plant. We're celebrating--they're crumpled in their knitting chairs, absolutely crushed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Sily stuff! The mouth is all wrong as is the forehead and eyes. probably made up on someone's home PC., thrown out on the net and deemed to be true by idiots.


Bratty Patty
I suspect some legal reasons for the faux picture. A real one could cause BIG trouble. Make idiots believe but make sure that
if necessary you can deny. Hear what I am saying?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Why do you insist on posting this tripe? Why do you believe stuff that comes from one man without doing any research and any questioning? You can't just take this stuff at face value. Are you trying to take the focus off what is happening currently? How the TP shut down the government for no good reason? Start questioning, seriously, and look for sources that are reputable.


They were saying that the government lost 2 billion in revenue and that 25 billion was lost that could have been in the economy.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Same--my sense of relief right now is overpowering. I can't believe how close we came to total disaster--and while I won't even try to persuade the TPers that this was about the best possible outcome, I do feel a bit of sympathy for them. I mean, they really believe this stuff about Obama being a Muslim/Socialist/Communist/Al Qaeda/Russian plant. We're celebrating--they're crumpled in their knitting chairs, absolutely crushed.


susanmos2000
I lift my sparkling with tears - of joy that is.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Loud and clear, Huck.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> I lift my sparkling with tears - of joy that is.


Ziveli! (as my husband would say)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> I lift my sparkling with tears - of joy that is.


I am sighing with relief right now. And to think that they had no game plan! They gained absolutely nothing by this, but took away much from government employees and the American people in general.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

As my Irish grandmother would say "Slante!"


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

http://americanloons.blogspot.com/2013/08/670-tom-fife.html - 
79k

Here is a link to Tom Fife the author of joey's latest insanity post. Read it and laugh! joey to think I ever believed you had any intelligence. You have forever lost any respect from me amd to think you are probably passing along this drivel to your dear grandchildren. It is very sad.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> http://americanloons.blogspot.com/2013/08/670-tom-fife.html -
> 79k
> 
> Here is a link to Tom Fife the author of joey's latest insanity post. Read it and laugh! joey to think I ever believed you had any intelligence. You have forever lost any respect from me amd to think you are probably passing along this drivel to your dear grandchildren. It is very sad.


Cheeky Blighter
THANK YOU. If she would only learn from you how to separate fact from fiction, she could look so much better. Bless her.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Ziveli! (as my husband would say)


Mazel tov! (as I would say)


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> THANK YOU. If she would only learn from you how to separate fact from fiction, she could look so much better. Bless her.


I will raise my glass and say "Cheers" to all you lovely ladies. Shirley I am so glad you popped in just in time to share in our little celebration. We have won this battle today and we need to be happy that at least for a short time we can breath a little easier and our fellow Americans can be back at work and not having to worry about paying the mortgage and feeding the kids!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> "The republic can survive a Barack Obama. It is less likely to survive a multitude of fools such as those who made him their president." unknown


Joeysomma
I feel so sorry for you. Go read where the fiction came from so that you at least do no pass this crap on to some of your Fellow Parishioners who may brand you crazy. Or did they pass this on to you to see how crazy you are to believe it. 
Tomorrow is another day, try to have a more pleasant one. Someone sure made this one a miserable one, didn't they. Stop falling for this stuff, it makes you look so bad.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I will raise my glass and say "Cheers" to all you lovely ladies. Shirley I am so glad you popped in just in time to share in our little celebration. We have won this battle today and we need to be happy that at least for a short time we can breath a little easier and our fellow Americans can be back at work and not having to worry about paying the mortgage and feeding the kids!


Let us not forget that we're still living under the sequester.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Let us not forget that we're still living under the sequester.


alcameron
this girl won't forget anything. Working hard on the upcoming elections. Also will keep reminding others of what we need to accomplish to maintain Democracy.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> this girl won't forget anything. Working hard on the upcoming elections. Also will keep reminding others of what we need to accomplish to maintain Democracy.


It's not something we can take for granted anymore, is it? We learned that the hard way, no question.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

My Fellow Americans
before I lay myself to sleep, may I ask you to toast our
President Barack Obama and thank him for standing tall.

Prost, Mr. President!
and listen to the thunderous applause. Well deserved.

Huck and Tom


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

http://www.isidewith.com/political-quiz
I found this site. Take a quiz n see your party. You get instant results. Don't have to give ur email.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Let us not forget that we're still living under the sequester.


As I said "for a short while". I am all to aware of the sequester and the upcoming battles to come.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> It's not something we can take for granted anymore, is it? We learned that the hard way, no question.


susanmos2000
perhaps it was time we got a kick in the fannie to wake up and see clearly again all that Democracy gives us. Hail to Democracy. And we should be thankful to have learned who wants to deprive us of it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> http://www.isidewith.com/political-quiz
> I found this site. Take a quiz n see your party. You get instant results. Don't have to give ur email.


ute4kp
THANK YOU. I love to take those. PEW Reserach is having them frequently.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> http://www.isidewith.com/political-quiz
> I found this site. Take a quiz n see your party. You get instant results. Don't have to give ur email.


I just did that quiz and found it related to our Australian Federal Parliament. The questions I was asked related to Australian topics and the answers were in terms of Australian Political parties, the Liberal Party (conservative party, not liberal thinkers) , the Labor Party and the Greens. Do the questions vary based on where you live? different questions and results for America and Australia. I was told my answers were 85% Greens, 56% Labor and 13% Liberal (conservative party). I vote Labor, and am a member of the Labor Party. Probably my answers in favour of same sex marriage and acceptance of boat people caused the pendulum to swing to the Greens.

I have to plug in to the electricity to recharge this thing, the battery is way down.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Great news! Cory Booker was just elected senator from New Jersey. Another Dem in the Senate. Now if we could only clean out the House.


And that despite that 2nd amendment jerk pulling that "vote on Nov. 5th" crap. GGrrrrr.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I was asked questions concerning American issues, and the results were 92% Democrat, 91% Green Party, 76% Socialist, 36% Libertarian, and 10% Republican (fie!)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I was asked questions concerning American issues, and the results were 92% Democrat, 91% Green Party, 76% Socialist, 36% Libertarian, and 10% Republican (fie!)


suanmos2000
my values: Green 96%, Dem. 94%, Soc. 73%. I did not even note the rest of them. 
Interesting how close we are.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> And that despite that 2nd amendment jerk pulling that "vote on Nov. 5th" crap. GGrrrrr.


jelun2
HURRAY!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> http://www.isidewith.com/political-quiz
> I found this site. Take a quiz n see your party. You get instant results. Don't have to give ur email.


I came out 92% both Green and Dem, 74 Socialist, 24 Libertarian, 15 Republican.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I came out 92% both Green and Dem, 74 Socialist, 24 Libertarian, 15 Republican.


I came out 98% Dem
93% Green
70 Socialist
19 Libertarian
13 republican

Good quiz!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> My Fellow Americans
> before I lay myself to sleep, may I ask you to toast our
> President Barack Obama and thank him for standing tall.
> 
> ...


Hear Hear!!! To the President!!!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> How nice of you to post a newspaper article that is so fuzzy no one can read it. What a great way to make a point. NOT:thumbdown: In the future you might like to make sure what you've posted can be read by anyone who sees your post. What you did post is worthless.


Not only that, MIB, but what paper" is it from? No legitimate newspaper or magazine would EVER allow the reporter/author to use initials to identify a speaker. As soon as I saw the words "startling tale" to describe the content, I knew it was going to be just another ultra-rightwing POS.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Mazel tov! (as I would say)


or L'chaim (sp?) as I would say!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

ute4kp said:


> http://www.isidewith.com/political-quiz
> I found this site. Take a quiz n see your party. You get instant results. Don't have to give ur email.


I loved taking this test - I came out 96% Green and 92% Dem. It was absolutely spot on and thanks for posting it!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Let us not forget that we're still living under the sequester.


Well Obama and Reid did create it, so I guess that is what they wanted, got it, so they got what they wanted


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

My youngest in in school to become a chef. His lifelong dream. So, I guess I did have a bit more knowledge on that subject. He wants to start with a food truck and graduate to a restaurant due to the expenses. He caters dinners and picks up awesome tips, but nowhere what he would need for a eat in establishment. We taught them early on to save, save, save because noone would be giving them anything in life, not at our class of people.


Poor Purl said:


> Shayfaye, isn't it pretty expensive to open a restaurant? Do you think they did it by saving up their tips from the fast-food place they worked in?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> "The republic can survive a Barack Obama. It is less likely to survive a multitude of fools such as those who made him their president." unknown


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Forget Obama...the Republicans need to get their own Party in order, or they are doomed. Seeing Boehner gagged and tied to a chair by those who elected him Speaker was possibly the most shocking thing we saw during this whole fiasco. He needs to be removed as it's obvious he's completely incompetent.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Forget Obama...the Republicans need to get their own Party in order, or they are doomed. Seeing Boehner gagged and tied to a chair by those who elected him Speaker was possibly the most shocking thing we saw during this whole fiasco. He needs to be removed as it's obvious he's completely incompetent.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Forget Obama...the Republicans need to get their own Party in order, or they are doomed. Seeing Boehner gagged and tied to a chair by those who elected him Speaker was possibly the most shocking thing we saw during this whole fiasco. He needs to be removed as it's obvious he's completely incompetent.


Yes, President Obama already got the message that we sent. Stop caving to the crazies. The President finally figured out that there are voters and representatives of those voters who have no love of this nation. 
The uber conservatives claim they revere the US Constitution, they claim to love this country. In the end, they worship what they see are shortcuts to put our government in the hands of private corporations, democracy be damned. (And don't give me that sh--- about this not being a democracy. We vote directly for each person who stands in our stead.) 
Those people have absolutely no understanding or respect for an undivided nation as far as I can tell.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Your son sounds like a realist as far as his plans are concerned. I hope he does really well.

I asked about the cost because I had a friend who, in her forties, started a catering business out of her home, and no matter how busy she got, she barely made anything (her husband was a theater director, and he barely made anything as well, though things got better when he started giving acting lessons). My friend had to drop the business when outgo got to be more than income. A restaurant would have taken a lot more investment.


shayfaye said:


> My youngest in in school to become a chef. His lifelong dream. So, I guess I did have a bit more knowledge on that subject. He wants to start with a food truck and graduate to a restaurant due to the expenses. He caters dinners and picks up awesome tips, but nowhere what he would need for a eat in establishment. We taught them early on to save, save, save because noone would be giving them anything in life, not at our class of people.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well Obama and Reid did create it, so I guess that is what they wanted, got it, so they got what they wanted


 No, it was the only way to move forward, with the Repubs pulling them back. The right's idea of compromise seems to be "You give me everything I want, and I *may* give you one thing you want (even though you're the one who was elected)."


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I cannot substantiate the veracity of this article, it certainly sounds like a bagger rationale...

http://freakoutnation.com/2013/10/16/tea-party-republican-believes-medicaid-should-not-exist-yet-his-ten-children-are-on-wait-for-it-medicaid/


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> No, it was the only way to move forward, with the Repubs pulling them back. The right's idea of compromise seems to be "You give me everything I want, and I *may* give you one thing you want (even though you're the one who was elected)."


Exactly correct, naturally, Empress Poor Purl
The sequester was supposed to be enough of an evil to force bi-partisan solutions. This was proposed prior to the POTUS and others realizing what a bunch of recalitrant goofs the really really really red districts are willing to send to legislate (koff).


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

shayfaye said:


> My youngest in in school to become a chef. His lifelong dream. So, I guess I did have a bit more knowledge on that subject. He wants to start with a food truck and graduate to a restaurant due to the expenses. He caters dinners and picks up awesome tips, but nowhere what he would need for a eat in establishment. We taught them early on to save, save, save because noone would be giving them anything in life, not at our class of people.


shayfaye
sounds like he has everything figured out and should do well. Wonderful to hear.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> I cannot substantiate the veracity of this article, it certainly sounds like a bagger rationale...
> 
> http://freakoutnation.com/2013/10/16/tea-party-republican-believes-medicaid-should-not-exist-yet-his-ten-children-are-on-wait-for-it-medicaid/


jelun2
same tune comes from several who have received even into the Millions form Farm Subsidies but are against them. Always listen what they are against for others because quite frequently they are or it for themselves. Bachmann is one of those examples.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> same tune comes from several who have received even into the Millions form Farm Subsidies but are against them. Always listen what they are against for others because quite frequently they are or it for themselves. Bachmann is one of those examples.


She sure is, in more ways than one.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2
you may like to check for the "next".


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Let us not forget that we're still living under the sequester.


I, for one, haven't forgotten the sequester. I also am aware that this whole cudget deal withh rear its ugly head again in January and February.I hope that gives the powers that be enough time to negotiate their way to solution they can all agree on. Another government shutdown will put me in the loony bin. (And, no, you FF ladies don't need to remark about whether i'm already crazy or not.)


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I was asked questions concerning American issues, and the results were 92% Democrat, 91% Green Party, 76% Socialist, 36% Libertarian, and 10% Republican (fie!)


Those percentages seem to add up to 200% if my quicky math is right. Don't worry about that 10%. You probably vote on the issues, not by party, and the Republicans have a few (very few, but still some)issues you can agree with.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Forget Obama...the Republicans need to get their own Party in order, or they are doomed. Seeing Boehner gagged and tied to a chair by those who elected him Speaker was possibly the most shocking thing we saw during this whole fiasco. He needs to be removed as it's obvious he's completely incompetent.


I don't know what Boehner's personal objections were to ending the government shutdown and defunding the ACA, but he certainly looks like someone who has been forced to go along with his party's ultra-concervatives. Where does his career as a politician go from here?

I don't think he'll ever get higher than being a Senator, and think he'll have some problems getting reelected to his present seat. Instread of coralling the Tea Haddists in his party, her allowed them to have for more influence and power than their numbers show they should have gotten. Headline: Another dog's waving tail controls the whole show".

While my mother and I don't live primarily off our SS benefits, it's great to know we'll be getting them without all the worry for a few months.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Forget Obama...the Republicans need to get their own Party in order, or they are doomed. Seeing Boehner gagged and tied to a chair by those who elected him Speaker was possibly the most shocking thing we saw during this whole fiasco. He needs to be removed as it's obvious he's completely incompetent.


It's incredible that the GOP is broken altogether, and that it has is splintered and factionalized. The party has been in need of an overhaul for awhile. I'm not a Republican, but am a citizen of a country with a two party system. Right now we don't have that. I feel sorry for conservatives who find themselves without a party. We all, as citizens, need representation that reflects our values and concerns.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Shayfaye, a restaurant can be both expensive money-wise, and also need a lot of sweat equity. Your son sounds like a man with a plan. You must be very pleased with how he has planned to approach the restaurant business.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

We are very proud of him!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

shayfaye said:


> Hmmm, 2 girls who "worked their way up" in fast food. And no help from Mommy and Daddy, right? I am sorry, but that is laughable.
> 
> You know I am white, don't you? And I do have 2 sons I love and help, occasionally.


So according you you it is laughable to learn on the job. Whatever knowledge you can gain from your job is worthless. Am I glad you were not my parent.

FYI I never said that I didn't help them, that's you assuming again. What does your being white have to do with anything? Why are you bringing race into this? I would only balk at purple as that is my favorite color.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Actually the president is not leading these teahaddists. He is standing against them, you fool. Solowey gets the dunce cap again. It will look awesome to the rest of the world if he issues an executive order and make these idiots be seen for what they truly are. Terrorists.


He only refers to them as extortionists and hostage takers. He's doing a fine job on his own allowing the world to see what he really is.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> So according you you it is laughable to learn on the job. Whatever knowledge you can gain from your job is worthless. Am I glad you were not my parent.
> 
> FYI I never said that I didn't help them, that's you assuming again. What does your being white have to do with anything? Why are you bringing race into this? I would only balk at purple as that is my favorite color.


Solo,

Another nut.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Those percentages seem to add up to 200% if my quicky math is right. Don't worry about that 10%. You probably vote on the issues, not by party, and the Republicans have a few (very few, but still some)issues you can agree with.


Closer to 300%, but who's counting?

They're not supposed to be added together, I think. Each one is a measure of how much your opinions agree with a particular party.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> That is what the republicans offered, solowey, Now you are against them?


I was never for this. I want the problem fixed, period. What is the purpose of having the same circus in January/February, get another delay/ postponement and just keep repeating this behavior with one delay after another?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> He only refers to them as extortionists and hostage takers. He's doing a fine job on his own allowing the world to see what


. . . they really are.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Those percentages seem to add up to 200% if my quicky math is right. Don't worry about that 10%. You probably vote on the issues, not by party, and the Republicans have a few (very few, but still some)issues you can agree with.


MIB
Numbers is not only adding, subtracting, multiplying and dividing, is it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Closer to 300%, but who's counting?
> 
> They're not supposed to be added together, I think. Each one is a measure of how much your opinions agree with a particular party.


Poor Purl
you got it. Those are not numbers to be added up. Most Parties have something in common and that comes to light in questions like this.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> She's not making fun of anyone working hard, she is disbelieving.
> Work your way up to what in a fast food place? Learn what? to pay att'n to the bell going ding when the fries are cooked? how many frozen fries and frozen burgers (koff) and frozen plastic chicken to order from the same distributor with no alternative?
> I wonder how many roomies they squeezed into an itty bitty apt. while they were learning all this and working their way up from minimum wage slug to barely over minimum wage snail.


Try learning about the fast food business as a whole. There is much more to it than putting fries in a basket and lowering it into hot oil. Those are the unskilled jobs you think are worthy of $15.00 per hour. The jobs for those that don't want to improve themselves and will wait for others to hand them any little tidbit available. There are other factors in the business: accounting, purchasing, equipment acquisition/repair, etc. It's quite obvious that your small mind can't think past the fries. It's apparent you have no business sense and most likely the reason you hate anyone that is successful in life.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> He only refers to them as extortionists and hostage takers. He's doing a fine job on his own allowing the world to see what he really is.


soloweygirl
President Obama finally calls it as it is since the Wothe rld has discovered it already anyway. Read foreign Press. Not a pleasant picture fo the Republcians to be seen anywhere.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Same--my sense of relief right now is overpowering. I can't believe how close we came to total disaster--and while I won't even try to persuade the TPers that this was about the best possible outcome, I do feel a bit of sympathy for them. I mean, they really believe this stuff about Obama being a Muslim/Socialist/Communist/Al Qaeda/Russian plant. We're celebrating--they're crumpled in their knitting chairs, absolutely crushed.


You think this is the best possible outcome? A postponement/delay is the best you think our elected officials are capable of. They should fix the problem not procrastinate. It won't get any easier.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Well Obama and Reid did create it, so I guess that is what they wanted, got it, so they got what they wanted


Can you believe these people celebrating a postponement? No problem was fixed, and nothing will be fixed in January/February, yet they have the bubbly out and are all giddy. Go figure. They were told this is the best the Democrats can do, so be happy.

The debt and spending continue to pile up. Subsidies are still there for the chosen ones as well. The only group not getting any special treatment is the middle-class - you know the class that Obama and Democrats claim they care so much about, yet manage to hurt the most. Forget the bubbly, go straight for the Oreos. I hear Oreos give a better buzz than alcohol these days.

Wasn't Reid whining about wanting a "clean" bill. Well this one has 3B in Pork attached.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I just did that quiz and found it related to our Australian Federal Parliament. The questions I was asked related to Australian topics and the answers were in terms of Australian Political parties, the Liberal Party (conservative party, not liberal thinkers) , the Labor Party and the Greens. Do the questions vary based on where you live? different questions and results for America and Australia. I was told my answers were 85% Greens, 56% Labor and 13% Liberal (conservative party). I vote Labor, and am a member of the Labor Party. Probably my answers in favour of same sex marriage and acceptance of boat people caused the pendulum to swing to the Greens.
> 
> I have to plug in to the electricity to recharge this thing, the battery is way down.


Maybe they know what country you're in. It gave me results for the US (which I want). Repubs were last on my list. I'm still registered Independent. The Dems and Green Party were high on my list.

I didn't see questions on boat people. Somehow the site knows your country, I think. I had a question on immigration. It was something to do with children if parents are illegals and if the children should be citizens. I had the same sex marriage question. Another one was should marijuana be legalized.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> you got it. Those are not numbers to be added up. Most Parties have something in common and that comes to light in questions like this.


When I did the quiz it did say something along those lines.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Can you believe these people celebrating a postponement? No problem was fixed, and nothing will be fixed in January/February, yet they have the bubbly out and are all giddy. Go figure. They were told this is the best the Democrats can do, so be happy.
> 
> The debt and spending continue to pile up. Subsidies are still there for the chosen ones as well. The only group not getting any special treatment is the middle-class - you know the class that Obama and Democrats claim they care so much about, yet manage to hurt the most. Forget the bubbly, go straight for the Oreos. I hear Oreos give a better buzz than alcohol these days.
> 
> Wasn't Reid whining about wanting a "clean" bill. Well this one has 3B in Pork attached.


Gee, you must have wanted a default and throw our economy and the world into the toilet.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You think this is the best possible outcome? A postponement/delay is the best you think our elected officials are capable of. They should fix the problem not procrastinate. It won't get any easier.


As far as I'm concerned, the problem has been solved--the ACA is still on the books. The Tea Partiers were quite upfront about the fact that the whole point of the shutdown was to defund and derail Obamacare--why should I quibble with what they themselves claimed?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You think this is the best possible outcome? A postponement/delay is the best you think our elected officials are capable of. They should fix the problem not procrastinate. It won't get any easier.


I asked this before, Solowey--what would have been the best possible outcome for you, up to an including Obama being kicked out of office?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Can you believe these people celebrating a postponement? No problem was fixed, and nothing will be fixed in January/February, yet they have the bubbly out and are all giddy. Go figure. They were told this is the best the Democrats can do, so be happy.
> 
> The debt and spending continue to pile up. Subsidies are still there for the chosen ones as well. The only group not getting any special treatment is the middle-class - you know the class that Obama and Democrats claim they care so much about, yet manage to hurt the most. Forget the bubbly, go straight for the Oreos. I hear Oreos give a better buzz than alcohol these days.
> 
> Wasn't Reid whining about wanting a "clean" bill. Well this one has 3B in Pork attached.


According to the TPers, this wasn't about debt or spending or the deficit but rather the ACA. They said that in the beginning--in fact, are still saying it and urging one another to keep on fighting Obamacare.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

ute4kp said:


> Gee, you must have wanted a default and throw our economy and the world into the toilet.


No, I wanted the problem fixed, not postponed. I don't want the country to go through this again, but I guess it's OK with you liberals. You seem to like going from one crisis to another.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Try learning about the fast food business as a whole. There is much more to it than putting fries in a basket and lowering it into hot oil. Those are the unskilled jobs you think are worthy of $15.00 per hour. The jobs for those that don't want to improve themselves and will wait for others to hand them any little tidbit available. There are other factors in the business: accounting, purchasing, equipment acquisition/repair, etc. It's quite obvious that your small mind can't think past the fries. It's apparent you have no business sense and most likely the reason you hate anyone that is successful in life.


How freaking arrogant can one be?
...those who don't want to improve themselves, really?
Since you brought up business sense, just how many managers do you think that franchisee is going to have? That's right. Those who have an outlet that is open from early morning to late night have 3. 
That pizza delivery place that used to guarentee 30 minute deliveries has one. ONE manager. That's a lot of upward mobility isn't it? 
Someone here is as ignorant as can be, and it isn't the person sitting in my house. 
BTW, what is it that keeps you from being able to classify owning a restaurant as running a business?
The real point is, I have to say, that there is LOTS of agreement that you are just being dishonest about the circumstances.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I asked this before, Solowey--what would have been the best possible outcome for you, up to an including Obama being kicked out of office?


The best outcome for me would be for the two parties to act like adults and start to work together to get the country back on track. They need to put aside their greed and what's in it for me attitude and start looking out and working for the American people. That was why they were elected in the first place. Both sides got us into this position and both sides have to get us out of it. It's way past time to S--- or get off the pot.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> You think this is the best possible outcome? A postponement/delay is the best you think our elected officials are capable of. They should fix the problem not procrastinate. It won't get any easier.


soloweygirl
I hope to don't fall asleep at the wheel when driving. You sure seem to sleep a lot judging by how much you miss.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> I hope to don't fall asleep at the wheel when driving. You sure seem to sleep a lot judging by how much you miss.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No, I wanted the problem fixed, not postponed. I don't want the country to go through this again, but I guess it's OK with you liberals. You seem to like going from one crisis to another.


I have no doubt that the TPers can throw us into another crisis--but at least they can't use the debt ceiling route anymore.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The best outcome for me would be for the two parties to act like adults and start to work together to get the country back on track. They need to put aside their greed and what's in it for me attitude and start looking out and working for the American people. That was why they were elected in the first place. Both sides got us into this position and both sides have to get us out of it. It's way past time to S--- or get off the pot.


Agreed--but it's insane for any side to use the debt ceiling as its primary weapon. Budget negotiations and agreements are never quick and easy--threatening default is as effective as plopping a live grenade on the table and warning the folks gathered around that they'd better talk faster.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jelun2 wrote: How freaking arrogant can one be?
...those who don't want to improve themselves, really?
*************************************************

Yes. That can be seen in their attitudes towards their job and the customers. They are only there for the paycheck.

*************************************************
Since you brought up business sense, just how many managers do you think that franchisee is going to have? That's right. Those who have an outlet that is open from early morning to late night have 3. 
That pizza delivery place that used to guarentee 30 minute deliveries has one. ONE manager. That's a lot of upward mobility isn't it?

I never said anything about managing the franchise, that's your tunnel vision. I was talking about learning the ins and outs of the business. On the job experience is worth a lot more than only learning from books. This kind of knowledge can be taken into many fields.
*************************************************
Someone here is as ignorant as can be, and it isn't the person sitting in my house.

That's questionable since you only look at things with blinders on.

*************************************************
BTW, what is it that keeps you from being able to classify owning a restaurant as running a business?

?
************************************************
The real point is, I have to say, that there is LOTS of agreement that you are just being dishonest about the circumstances.[/quote]


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The original language of the first five books - and a lot more - is Hebrew; I know that Jesus spoke Aramaic, but John wrote in Greek. I'm not going to look it up.


Jesus was Hebrew not Aramaic, he was in the trade center of the area so Greek was the trade language that most spoke, thgat is why the first written Bible was written in Greek.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> Gee, you must have wanted a default and throw our economy and the world into the toilet.


Nah, he just wants to whine about spending money in excess of the sequestration budget; monies that had already been agreed to, money that needs to be spent to keep valuable resources available for the people of the northern states in some cases.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Fox News' response to Oba
ma, OMG!!!!!!!!!!



Obama is blaming Fox News for 2/3 of the country disliking Obamacare. Here's Neal Cavuto's explanation. If you don't understand what is bad about ObamaCare please read his comments and you will understand.


Mr. President, Fox News isn't what's making Americans sick about your healthcare law. Your healthcare law is. Welcome, everybody, I'm Neil Cavuto. And excuse this departure from form. But I think this is just poor form. So, it's time we set some things straight.

Mr. President, we at Fox News are not the problem. I hate to break it to you, sir. You are. Your words are. Your promises are. We didn't sell this healthcare law. Sir, you did. Remember this?

President Barack Obama: If you like your doctor, you will be able to keep your doctor. Period.

Mr. President, tell that to tens of thousands of retirees at IBM and Time Warner and dozens of others, who've been dumped from their coverage and told to find their own coverage. Fox News didn't break that news to them, Mr. President. Their companies did.

Fox News didn't push more of those firms to hire part-time workers. Your healthcare law did. Fox News didn't incentivize fast food restaurants to scale back their benefits. Your healthcare law did. Fox News didn't make doctors want to opt out. Your healthcare law did. Fox News didn't make insurance premiums sky rocket. Your healthcare law did. Just like Fox News didn't grant hundreds of exemptions to companies that needed them. You did. And Fox News didn't delay one key provision after another, including online enrollment for those small business exchanges. You did.

Just like it wasn't Fox News that said we had to pass this to see what was in this. You did. Or was that Nancy Pelosi? Sometimes I'm confused. But of this I am not. Fox News didn't re-do basic math. Sir, you did. Fox News didn't say you can cover 30 million more Americans and not see a hit in premiums. You did. Fox News didn't say you could throw in those with pre-existing conditions and not have to pay for it. You did. Fox News didn't all but say you could get something for nothing. You did. Fox News didn't come back years later and say, oh yea, we did raise some taxes. You did.

Here's where you are right about Fox News, however, Mr. President. We can do math. And did. You cannot. And did not. We said it, and proved it. You didn't. And we're all suffering for it. Take it from the numbers guy at Fox. Numbers don't lie. The number of Americans working part-time and nervous. The number of retirees days away from being dumped on exchanges and anxious. The number of company bosses with any news to pass along on those exchanges, but still clueless. The number of doctors who want out. The number of congressmen now opting out. No, Mr. President, none of those numbers lie.

But with all due respect sir, I can only conclude you do know; I know, I know you hate us at Fox. But please take a look in a mirror, and fast. You think we're the skunk at your picnic. But that doesn't mean we're the ones that stink. Because that smell isn't coming from the folks reporting on your law. Mr. President, that smell is your law.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Agreed--but it's insane for any side to use the debt ceiling as its primary weapon. Budget negotiations and agreements are never quick and easy--threatening default is as effective as plopping a live grenade on the table and warning the folks gathered around that they'd better talk faster.


Very true. The righties have a lot of nerve complaining about the result when it was their representatives who made it impossible to do anything more before a default happened.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

karverr said:


> Jesus was Hebrew not Aramaic, he was in the trade center of the area so Greek was the trade language that most spoke, thgat is why the first written Bible was written in Greek.


Karverr

1. I know Jesus was Hebrew, but he, like all other Hebrews, spoke Aramaic at the time. It's a slightly different, but very similar, language and has the same alphabet as Hebrew.

2. The first written Bible clearly was written in Hebrew. It was later translated into Greek, and is still studied today, as the Septuagint. It was the second, the Testament of Jesus, that was written in Greek.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

karverr said:


> Jesus was Hebrew not Aramaic, he was in the trade center of the area so Greek was the trade language that most spoke, thgat is why the first written Bible was written in Greek.


Aramic was the international trade language of the ancient east. Aramic is a language not a nationality of people. It is one of the Semetic languages which include Arabic, Hebrew, Ethiopic and Akkadian. hebrew script is in fact Aramic script. Aramic was the language of Jewish worship. The Talmud contains a lot of Aramic. The old testament was not written in Greek.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No, I wanted the problem fixed, not postponed. I don't want the country to go through this again, but I guess it's OK with you liberals. You seem to like going from one crisis to another.


Write to your Congressmen. The TP is the party that causes all the trouble. They don't want "big government" and they don't want to raise taxes. All they want to do is cut spending despite the fact that everything costs more. I don't understand why the TP Comgressmen want to be a part of a government they hate.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The best outcome for me would be for the two parties to act like adults and start to work together to get the country back on track. They need to put aside their greed and what's in it for me attitude and start looking out and working for the American people. That was why they were elected in the first place. Both sides got us into this position and both sides have to get us out of it. It's way past time to S--- or get off the pot.


No, it wasn't greed by both sides and no, it wasn't both sides causing the shutdown. It was Boehner and the TP.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> jelun2 wrote: How freaking arrogant can one be?
> ...those who don't want to improve themselves, really?
> *************************************************
> 
> ...


[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> Jesus was Hebrew not Aramaic, he was in the trade center of the area so Greek was the trade language that most spoke, thgat is why the first written Bible was written in Greek.


Thank you, Karverr. Again, beautiful dog!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Write to your Congressmen. The TP is the party that causes all the trouble. They don't want "big government" and they don't want to raise taxes. All they want to do is cut spending despite the fact that everything costs more. I don't understand why the TP Comgressmen want to be a part of a government they hate.


alcameron
Oh sure, the TPers do not want big government while McConnell is getting 3 Billion (BILLION) for the Dam in his State. Sounds like Billions are lunch money for TPers and Food Stamps are great fortunes for the hungry. Go figure. We need to keep exposing these hypocrites.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> No, it wasn't greed by both sides and no, it wasn't both sides causing the shutdown. It was Boehner and the TP.


alcameron
it was Boehner's egosticial behavior to keep his job that let the Country go to the brink of disaster.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> So according you you it is laughable to learn on the job. Whatever knowledge you can gain from your job is worthless. Am I glad you were not my parent.
> 
> FYI I never said that I didn't help them, that's you assuming again. What does your being white have to do with anything? Why are you bringing race into this? I would only balk at purple as that is my favorite color.


I think I am going to begin noting in the response what page the statement is in that I reply to.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

karverr said:


> Fox News' response to Oba
> ma, OMG!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Obama is blaming Fox News for 2/3 of the country disliking Obamacare. Here's Neal Cavuto's explanation. If you don't understand what is bad about ObamaCare please read his comments and you will understand.
> ...


Karverr
what are you doing wasting our time? Be a Man and give your wife a hand. Playing big shot here while she has to hold down the fort makes you look very small. Grow up, Man up.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Karverr
> 
> 1. I know Jesus was Hebrew, but he, like all other Hebrews, spoke Aramaic at the time. It's a slightly different, but very similar, language and has the same alphabet as Hebrew.
> 
> 2. The first written Bible clearly was written in Hebrew. It was later translated into Greek, and is still studied today, as the Septuagint. It was the second, the Testament of Jesus, that was written in Greek.


I am certainly no Biblical scholar, as you all know. 
I seem to remember, however, that the "memoirs" were oral histories, then written separately, and then a compilation was completed under heavy editing. Isn't there still disagreement concerning lost gospels, etc?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Now the truth will come out. Obamacare is a mess as well as the president. Let's see what happens long term.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> Oh sure, the TPers do not want big government while McConnell is getting 3 Billion (BILLION) for the Dam in his State. Sounds like Billions are lunch money for TPers and Food Stamps are great fortunes for the hungry. Go figure. We need to keep exposing these hypocrites.


So true, Huck. Alas that bill did include some slop for the pigs:

1) 2.2B to Kentucky for the aforementioned dam project

2) 450M for rebuilding the flood-ravaged areas of Colorodo--350 million more than allowed in the Disaster Relief Appropriations Act.

3) $174,000 to the widow Senator Lautenberg (the dame's already worth 59M, thanks to her late great hubby)

Who says the Republicans have no principles? They know what matters most in this world: the almighty dollar


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true, Huck. Alas that bill did include some slop for the pigs:
> 
> 1) 2.2B to Kentucky for the aforementioned dam project
> 
> ...


susanmos2000
it's all about money THEY CAN GET FROM US SUCKERS.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Karverr
> what are you doing wasting our time? Be a Man and give your wife a hand. Playing big shot here while she has to hold down the fort makes you look veryFrankly I think he got bored over on FF. Without Cherf around to keep the pot boiling it's impossible not to notice how dull those so-called Christian ladies a small. Grow up, Man up.


Frankly I think he got bored over on FF. Without Cherf around to keep the pot boiling it's impossible not to notice how dull those self-proclaimed Christian ladies are.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> it's all about money THEY CAN GET FROM US SUCKERS.


It is--even the most "principled" Republican has his or her price, it seems. Wonder how much would it take to persuade Cruz to leave the country? Maybe Boehner should start up a collection.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Now the truth will come out. Obamacare is a mess as well as the president. Let's see what happens long term.


Lukelucy
Obamacare is just fine. It is the outsourcing of important jobs that is causing us already a heap of trouble. We no longer have enough trained People to handle such a storm on the computer system. The system is on total overload. Never thougt that that many people immediately try to be enrolled. We not only outsourced jobs, we outsourced technology.

As to President Barack Obama, he is doing very well. He finally turned back to those who have supported him all along. He spent too much time trying to befriend the Republicans but their hatred for a not all white Man opened no doors for him. Always good to know how much of an Enemy your Enemy really is.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> It is--even the most "principled" Republican has his or her price, it seems. Wonder how much would it take to persuade Cruz to leave the country? Maybe Boehner should start up a collection.


susanmo2000
it would be worth it to me to make a donation to get him on the road.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I challenged Poor Purl to back up what she claimed. She was not able to do it. I then said I could not believe what she says she knows. I did not say she lied. I have been called a liar and worse by most of the progressives on this site and I laugh at their ignorance.
> 
> Below is the conversation that is in question.
> 
> ...


Joeysomma
looks like you hastened KPGs exit so that you could take her place. What a friend you are.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly I think he got bored over on FF. Without Cherf around to keep the pot boiling it's impossible not to notice how dull those self-proclaimed Christian ladies are.


susanmow2000
well, his elevation to their King immediately was nixed and I guess he is looking for another place to get accepted. I think he made a poor choice coming here.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true, Huck. Alas that bill did include some slop for the pigs:
> 
> 1) 2.2B to Kentucky for the aforementioned dam project
> 
> ...


I didn't realize until Senator Byrd died that a one time payment of the annual salary is standard. 
It seems a bit much to me, but, equal treatment, blah blah blah.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I didn't realize until Senator Byrd died that a one time payment of the annual salary is standard.
> It seems a bit much to me, but, equal treatment, blah blah blah.


Good point, Jelun--let's hope she had the decency to donate the money to some of the folks hurt financially in the government shutdown.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Karverr
> what are you doing wasting our time? Be a Man and give your wife a hand. Playing big shot here while she has to hold down the fort makes you look very small. Grow up, Man up.


You show your ignorance when you talk about someone you don't know.For your info I do help my wife I do the dishes, help vacuum, and mop the house. Now you can see just how ignorant your comments are. I don't talk about our family or call you all sorts of things, why can't someone have a different opinion from yours. I don't agree with yours and you do not agree with mine, if you are trying to get me to change my views you have a strange way of doing it.I would love to hear what one of your democrat politicians were to say about your remarks, they would blow a gasket the way all yall talk and spout off.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

karverr said:


> You show your ignorance when you talk about someone you don't know.For your info I do help my wife I do the dishes, help vacuum, and mop the house. Now you can see just how ignorant your comments are. I don't talk about our family or call you all sorts of things, why can't someone have a different opinion from yours. I don't agree with yours and you do not agree with mine, if you are trying to get me to change my views you have a strange way of doing it.I would love to hear what one of your democrat politicians were to say about your remarks, they would blow a gasket the way all yall talk and spout off.


Possibly--but you yourself seem to lap it up, else you wouldn't have returned for more.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

karverr said:


> You show your ignorance when you talk about someone you don't know.For your info I do help my wife I do the dishes, help vacuum, and mop the house. Now you can see just how ignorant your comments are. I don't talk about our family or call you all sorts of things, why can't someone have a different opinion from yours. I don't agree with yours and you do not agree with mine, if you are trying to get me to change my views you have a strange way of doing it.I would love to hear what one of your democrat politicians were to say about your remarks, they would blow a gasket the way all yall talk and spout off.


karverr
happy to hear that you do some chores at home. That should be a given. Don't expect a Medal for that. How about serving her nice meals when she gets home, drawing a Bath and let her relax.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I challenged Poor Purl to back up what she claimed. She was not able to do it. I then said I could not believe what she says she knows. I did not say she lied. I have been called a liar and worse by most of the progressives on this site and I laugh at their ignorance.
> 
> Below is the conversation that is in question.
> 
> ...


Joeysomma
Poor Purl is way over your head on this subject and many others.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

karverr said:


> You show your ignorance when you talk about someone you don't know.For your info I do help my wife I do the dishes, help vacuum, and mop the house. Now you can see just how ignorant your comments are. I don't talk about our family or call you all sorts of things, why can't someone have a different opinion from yours. I don't agree with yours and you do not agree with mine, if you are trying to get me to change my views you have a strange way of doing it.I would love to hear what one of your democrat politicians were to say about your remarks, they would blow a gasket the way all yall talk and spout off.


karverr
I am only posting what you revealed about yourself as well as your wife.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> it's all about money THEY CAN GET FROM US SUCKERS.


I wonder where this comes from. 
People talk about understanding that it takes money to run the country. People say that they want jobs for people, which is certainly a good thing if for no other reason than that they can pay taxes that go into the same pot we toss some into. Then, as soon as someone reads about a public project there are complaints. My understanding is that this is going to benefit the people who live and pay taxes in 4 states. Is that bad?


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Possibly--but you yourself seem to lap it up, else you wouldn't have returned for more.


I came back just to bring some light to your darkness, and to be like Jesus" a voice in the wilderness" . Thank all of you I have learned some much . I have always been around nice mannered women so now I know how the other kind of women display their selves.I will now take my leave of this thread so y'all can talk nasty about me.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Possibly--but you yourself seem to lap it up, else you wouldn't have returned for more.


I came back just to bring some light to your darkness, and to be like Jesus" a voice in the wilderness" . Thank all of you I have learned some much . I have always been around nice mannered women so now I know how the other kind of women display their selves.I will now take my leave of this thread so y'all can talk nasty about me.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I wonder where this comes from.
> People talk about understanding that it takes money to run the country. People say that they want jobs for people, which is certainly a good thing if for no other reason than that they can pay taxes that go into the same pot we toss some into. Then, as soon as someone reads about a public project there are complaints. My understanding is that this is going to benefit the people who live and pay taxes in 4 states. Is that bad?


Not at all. Money for public projects and disaster relief should be doled out on a fair and impartial basis based on need--not because certain governors, Senators, and House Reps cut special deals. Their people may ultimately benefit, but only at the expense of other states, whose leaders may not be as politically savvy.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> karverr
> I am only posting what you revealed about yourself as well as your wife.


I have revealed nothing about myself, you made an opinion about me and read all kinds of things into it. I never mentioned my wife, y'all did then you talked about vulgar acts between my puppy and me good grief how debased can yall get?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Dear Everybody - I'm sorry to be boring you with all this. It wasn't my idea to bring it up in public.



joeysomma said:


> I challenged Poor Purl to back up what she claimed. She was not able to do it. I then said I could not believe what she says she knows. I did not say she lied. I have been called a liar and worse by most of the progressives on this site and I laugh at their ignorance.[/I]


I'm going to over your statement slowly, so you may be able to follow the logic.

1. Karverr said we should read the Bible. I said I had read the Bible in its original language (i.e., Hebrew), and I actually have, over a period of 12 years, and minus a couple of prophets.

2. You challenged me to back up what I said, and sent me a page of Greek, which indeed I couldn't translate (nor could you), and I never said I could.

3. I pointed out that in my tradition, the Bible was written in Hebrew (with some parts in Aramaic); we don't believe that what you call the new testament is part of the Bible, so Greek never entered into things.

4. One of your cronies (maybe LukeLucy, maybe ruknitting, maybe someone else) came on here and accused me of "spewing lies" and either implied or stated outright that you proved I couldn't read Greek or Hebrew, as I had bragged.

5. If you didn't tell her that, who did? Even now you insist that I wasn't telling the truth bc I couldn't translate the IRRELEVANT Greek passage you challenged me with.

I think you owe me an apology. You could have apologized in a PM, since I don't care whether you and your friends, or even my friends here, think I lied about my claim. I just think you need to take responsibility for your words and your error (in thinking that everyone in the world believes in the Testament of Jesus as the Bible).

I don't know why you chose to make this public, but you did. If anyone would like to see the PMs we sent each other, I'll be glad to post them.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not at all. Money for public projects and disaster relief should be doled out on a fair and impartial basis based on need--not because certain governors, Senators, and House Reps cut special deals. Their people may ultimately benefit, but only at the expense of other states, whose leaders may not be as politically savvy.


Colorado is receiving millions (lots, I grant you) to fix roads. The east coast qualified for billions in aid. Communities hit by tornadoes have been helped to the tune of billions as well. It is what repairs cost. This is the place where the rubber meets the road. If we want people to be paid a decent wage it takes money. LOTS of money. 
It would be nice if some of these seemingly tax exempt corporations that are paying so much to lobbyists would pay their fair share. That would help make the bills a bit more palatable.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't know why you chose to make this public, but you did. If anyone would like to see the PMs we sent each other, I'll be glad to post them.


I for one would like to see them. Joey seems to have this weird fixation with you, PP--it's not the first time she's subjected you to impromptu tests of one kind or another, then gotten very upset no matter how you chose to respond. Maybe seeing the PMs would shed some light on her rather strange behavior.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> karverr
> happy to hear that you do some chores at home. That should be a given. Don't expect a Medal for that. How about serving her nice meals when she gets home, drawing a Bath and let her relax.


Sounds like you think a man should be a slave to women.My wife has a home business she doesn't have to work, I have tried to get her to quit be she enjoys her work.Now I'm sure you will have something very nasty to say about this.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Colorado is receiving millions (lots, I grant you) to fix roads. The east coast qualified for billions in aid. Communities hit by tornadoes have been helped to the tune of billions as well. It is what repairs cost. This is the place where the rubber meets the road. If we want people to be paid a decent wage it takes money. LOTS of money.
> It would be nice if some of these seemingly tax exempt corporations that are paying so much to lobbyists would pay their fair share. That would help make the bills a bit more palatable.


No objection at all to spending what needs to be spent on public works on disaster relief and public works --better a new dam than a war, in my opinion. But I do wish the money was spread around more evenly--it bothers me when certain places seem to get preferential treatment through mutual backscratching and/or the good ol' boys network.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

karverr said:


> Sounds like you think a man should be a slave to women.My wife has a home business she doesn't have to work, I have tried to get her to quit be she enjoys her work.Now I'm sure you will have something very nasty to say about this.


I don't think a man should be a slave to a woman or vice versa. It should be an equal partnership. If your wife wants to work in or outside of the home, that's her decision.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> I wonder where this comes from.
> People talk about understanding that it takes money to run the country. People say that they want jobs for people, which is certainly a good thing if for no other reason than that they can pay taxes that go into the same pot we toss some into. Then, as soon as someone reads about a public project there are complaints. My understanding is that this is going to benefit the people who live and pay taxes in 4 states. Is that bad?


jelun
No, nothing bad about it. I heard that adjacent States are complaing about being left out for some of their needs.
I may not have made myself too clear. I have been supporting infrastructure projects etc. forever. I just despise folks like McConnell who deprive people of the necessities of life while gladly accepting Billions for his state while not caring about others. The hypocricy is getting my gall. All working people pay taxes in some way. Now I may think that 3 Billion could be divided and many States benefit from it and the Dam project be put back a little and some other projects be undertaken first. Our nation's highways are in very poor condition in most places. Support public transportation so that all people have a chance to get to jobs and at a resonable price.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> No objection at all to spending what needs to be spent on public works on disaster relief and public works --better a new dam than a war, in my opinion. But I do wish the money was spread around more evenly--it bothers me when certain places seem to get preferential treatment through mutual backscratching and/or the good ol' boys network.


susanmos2000
that is my take on this as well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

karverr said:


> I came back just to bring some light to your darkness, and to be like Jesus" a voice in the wilderness" . Thank all of you I have learned some much . I have always been around nice mannered women so now I know how the other kind of women display their selves.I will now take my leave of this thread so y'all can talk nasty about me.


karverr
Oh dear. Did not notice any darkness around us but manicured Lawns. No wilderness either.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I for one would like to see them. Joey seems to have this weird fixation with you, PP--it's not the first time she's subjected you to impromptu tests of one kind or another, then gotten very upset no matter how you chose to respond. Maybe seeing the PMs would shed some light on her rather strange behavior.


I've noticed the fixation myself; it feels as though a nasty 5-year-old keeps tugging at me to get my attention.

But if you really want to see nasty - I mean me being nasty - here are the PMs
***************************************
Msg. 1
Oct 16, 13 21:59:07 
PP to JS
Subject: You owe me an apology 
Apparently you told your cronies that I lied about knowing Greek and Hebrew, and one of them came by to let me know about it. I never said I knew Greek; I said I could read the Bible in its original language. To me, as to most people, that would be Hebrew, which I can read and speak and write in. Your Christian-chauvinism led you to think the Bible was written in Greek, and therefore to think you had proved me a liar.

You proved nothing except that you're as big a liar as the other Birthers - no, I take that back. You are both a liar and a Birther, which means you believe the lies of others.

I won't make this public, but I do think you owe me an apology for lying about me in public. If I cared what your gang thought about me, I would insist on a public apology, but I don't care about their opinion, or yours. But when I did something to you that I thought was wrong (and it wasn't lying; it was just being snotty) I apologized. I think your lie deserves at least as much. A little humility on your part might be good for your soul, if you have one.
********************************
Msg. 2.
Oct 16, 13 22:11:05 
JS to PP
From: joeysomma (all from/all to) 
Subject: Re: You owe me an apology 
Karverr was talking about reading the Bible and you said you read the Bible in its original language. You did not say it was a different Bible than what Karverr was talking about. Therefore it would be both Greek and Hebrew.

I challenged you.

You need to back up what you say you know.

I do not know Greek. I happen to have a Greek New testament of my Grandfather's

I [sic]
************************
Msg. 3 - PP to JS
Oct 16, 13 22:25:28
To: joeysomma (all from/all to) 
Subject: Re: You owe me an apology 
I didn't say I read Greek despite what Karverr thought. He probably thinks the Bible was written in English, anyway.

Since I never professed to read Greek, there's no need for me to prove I can.

I can read Hebrew, as I said, but I don't know how to prove it to you and I don't agree that I need to prove anything to you. You believe so much crap that I'd rather not be mixed in with the things you believe.

But you had no right to publicly say that I lied and that you proved it. You really should confess to your friends. If you can't see that you did something wrong, then you have no morals and no ethics. I expect an apology from you.
**********************************
Msg 4 - PP to JS
Oct 17, 13 12:44:32

To: joeysomma (all from/all to) 
Subject: You still owe me an apology 
I see that you can never admit to being wrong, no matter how many unfounded assumptions you believe in. Do you really think you're perfect? Actually, it's the kind of attitude most people grow out of by the time they finish junior high school, so you're really just a big baby.

Remember: I NEVER said, or even hinted, that I read Greek. I DID say I read Hebrew, and I do. I can't help how you or Karverr interpreted what I said. Unlike you, I'm unable to read minds. But I am able to tell the truth, also unlike you.

I've heard it said that the only perfect person who ever walked this earth was Jesus. I guess everyone was wrong. There's also perfect you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

karverr said:


> I have revealed nothing about myself, you made an opinion about me and read all kinds of things into it. I never mentioned my wife, y'all did then you talked about vulgar acts between my puppy and me good grief how debased can yall get?


karverr
your mind is in the gutter. Vulgar? When, where and who? You may want to read your list of your and your wife's postings - out there for all to read. You directed folks to them. No big deal we all tell things about ourselves.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I've noticed the fixation myself; it feels as though a nasty 5-year-old keeps tugging at me to get my attention.
> 
> But if you really want to see nasty - I mean me being nasty - here are the PMs
> ***************************************
> ...


Poor Purl
wonder if she and the other Gal are teaming up. I see so many similarities.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> wonder if she and the other Gal are teaming up. I see so many similarities.


 I do, too, Huck. Esp. that "I can do no wrong" attitude.

I've had a really bad day today. I woke up around 5am with a severe pain in my knee, and though it's gotten better, it still hurts. I had to miss two events I had wanted to go to today. Then I sit down ready to discuss politics, and her message hits me in the face. Maybe I should go to bed now and put an end to this awful day.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I do, too, Huck. Esp. that "I can do no wrong" attitude.
> 
> I've had a really bad day today. I woke up around 5am with a severe pain in my knee, and though it's gotten better, it still hurts. I had to miss two events I had wanted to go to today. Then I sit down ready to discuss politics, and her message hits me in the face. Maybe I should go to bed now and put an end to this awful day.


Poor Empress Poor Purl
Curl up with a good book and a cup of cocoa. Doesn't that sound good? And don't worry about the whole Bible affair. I believe you.
Or hang around here for awhile. Some of your Empress friends will show up!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Poor Empress Poor Purl
> Curl up with a good book and a cup of cocoa. Doesn't that sound good? And don't worry about the whole Bible affair. I believe you.
> Or hang around here for awhile. Some of your Empress friends will show up!


Thank you, Empress Cameron V. I plan to have a cup of tea - I have Russian Earl Gray, which is Earl Gray with jasmine, bits of orange rind, and some other stuff.

I can't take your advice about the curling because I can't bend my knee, but I'll get comfy, with one eye on the computer screen.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

karverr said:


> I came back just to bring some light to your darkness, and to be like Jesus" a voice in the wilderness" . Thank all of you I have learned some much . I have always been around nice mannered women so now I know how the other kind of women display their selves.I will now take my leave of this thread so y'all can talk nasty about me.


Why do you think we're in "darkness" and why do you think you're the giver of light? That's pretty arrogant of you, don't you think? We're doing fine, thank you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you, Empress Cameron V. I plan to have a cup of tea - I have Russian Earl Gray, which is Earl Gray with jasmine, bits of orange rind, and some other stuff.
> 
> I can't take your advice about the curling because I can't bend my knee, but I'll get comfy, with one eye on the computer screen.


Sounds good!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Why do you think we're in "darkness" and why do you think you're the giver of light? That's pretty arrogant of you, don't you think? We're doing fine, thank you.


Do they ALL think they're Jesus?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I do, too, Huck. Esp. that "I can do no wrong" attitude.
> 
> I've had a really bad day today. I woke up around 5am with a severe pain in my knee, and though it's gotten better, it still hurts. I had to miss two events I had wanted to go to today. Then I sit down ready to discuss politics, and her message hits me in the face. Maybe I should go to bed now and put an end to this awful day.


I'm sorry--it really does sound like the Day from Hell. Goodness knows it's difficult, but try to ignore the jerks like Joey and LL. They really aren't worth it--just pitiful wannabees dreaming of filling KPG's shoes.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I challenged Poor Purl to back up what she claimed. She was not able to do it. I then said I could not believe what she says she knows. I did not say she lied. I have been called a liar and worse by most of the progressives on this site and I laugh at their ignorance.
> 
> Below is the conversation that is in question.
> 
> ...


Poor Purl is Huck.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Do they ALL think they're Jesus?


No, they just think they're very, very good people and the rest of us are evil Satans. I have a very hard time with people who preach Christianity but identify with the politics of a party that denies people healthcare, that wants to slash welfare and other social programs, that protects the wealthy from paying their fair share, that is racist, etc. They have to rationalize to align those political beliefs with their Christian beliefs. They make excuses. I get so tired of it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Poor Purl is Huck.


Wrong.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

From The Daily Kos

I read Redstate so you don't have to.



> from wexwuther
> 
> Listen, pal. Let me explain something to you. What the Tea Party has
> done is spawned some of the great Americans who are speaking truth to
> ...


If we can convince more Republicans follow this advice then 2014 will be a year of rainbows and magic ponies for me and my fellow Democrats.
(update)

Rec list. Sweet! Thanks everyone.

Here's another comment from the same poster that also helps further explain their thinking:



> wexwuther
> Kentucky can go to hell in a handbasket. The people there are flocking to the ACA. We should bring to this fight the discipline of the union workers who hold firm on their strikes and suffer on principle. There can be no worse patriotic move right now than to sign up for Obamacare just to save a few hundred bucks a month. It will end up costing America much more than that.


Takes a minute to truly unpack that one. Everyone who might save money using Obamacare is unpatriotic, destroying America and deserves to rot in Hell for all eternity. Almost wish this was some kind of a liberal plant but the problem is I've met people who think just like this. From the polling it appears the country is finally waking up to the ugly truth of it


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm sorry--it really does sound like the Day from Hell. Goodness knows it's difficult, but try to ignore the jerks like Joey and LL. They really aren't worth it--just pitiful wannabees dreaming of filling KPG's shoes.


You're right, Empress Susan. I wonder what size shoes she wears.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> No, I wanted the problem fixed, not postponed. I don't want the country to go through this again, but I guess it's OK with you liberals. You seem to like going from one crisis to another.


You write such stupid things. Repubs are the cause. Stop watching foxy. It's demented propaganda. The idiot reps complained so much about spending. You should see the pork they put into the deal. Omg, you are a member of a cuckoos nest..


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, Huck. I'm you again.



Lukelucy said:


> Poor Purl is Huck.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> No, they just think they're very, very good people and the rest of us are evil Satans. I have a very hard time with people who preach Christianity but identify with the politics of a party that denies people healthcare, that wants to slash welfare and other social programs, that protects the wealthy from paying their fair share, that is racist, etc. They have to rationalize to align those political beliefs with their Christian beliefs. They make excuses. I get so tired of it.


What is it that makes them think they're so good? Simply that they go to church? Or is it Calvinism, which teaches that the chosen ones will be rich; therefore, if someone is poor, God has no use for him?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You're right, Empress Susan. I wonder what size shoes she wears.


Not sure, but I figure they must be enormous as at least four pair of feet are trying to squeeze their way in.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

The foxy channel. So much slime you need high waters to wade through it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You're right, Empress Susan. I wonder what size shoes she wears.


Poor Purl
Limbaugh's Combat Boots. Oh sorry, he never served.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> What is it that makes them think they're so good? Simply that they go to church? Or is it Calvinism, which teaches that the chosen ones will be rich; therefore, if someone is poor, God has no use for him?


You're asking the wrong person, but I think they have to be lying to themselves all the time or totally miss the message they profess to read and quote.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh, Huck. I'm you again.


Poor Purl
I feel honored, very honored.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> I think I am going to begin noting in the response what page the statement is in that I reply to.


Too funny. We have to keep track of the page we were on, after we reply. Some of the speeches that we reply to are shown again. I know what you mean. <sigh>. Lol.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> Limbaugh's Combat Boots. Oh sorry, he never served.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> From The Daily Kos
> 
> I read Redstate so you don't have to.
> 
> Takes a minute to truly unpack that one. Everyone who might save money using Obamacare is unpatriotic, destroying America and deserves to rot in Hell for all eternity. Almost wish this was some kind of a liberal plant but the problem is I've met people who think just like this. From the polling it appears the country is finally waking up to the ugly truth of it


Poor Purl
don't we miss the places where folks like that used to be taken care of? Their doors should have never been shuttered. Now we have to suffer these fools. Hopefully Obamacare will iron this dilemma out for good. It should free many families from lots of grief as well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> Too funny. We have to keep track of the page we were on, after we reply. Some of the speeches that we reply to are shown again. I know what you mean. <sigh>. Lol.


ute4kp
oh those feebleminded sure need a lot of attention, don't they! Let's give them all the help we can. Know what I mean.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I do, too, Huck. Esp. that "I can do no wrong" attitude.
> 
> I've had a really bad day today. I woke up around 5am with a severe pain in my knee, and though it's gotten better, it still hurts. I had to miss two events I had wanted to go to today. Then I sit down ready to discuss politics, and her message hits me in the face. Maybe I should go to bed now and put an end to this awful day.


Poor Purl
I wish you a most pleasant Night.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> don't we miss the places where folks like that used to be taken care of? Their doors should have never been shuttered. Now we have to suffer these fools. Hopefully Obamacare will iron this dilemma out for good. It should free many families from lots of grief as well.


I think on balance it will be a good thing for all of us. But I doubt that they'll reopen the mental institutions, so we'll still have to put up with those crazies.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> I am certainly no Biblical scholar, as you all know.
> I seem to remember, however, that the "memoirs" were oral histories, then written separately, and then a compilation was completed under heavy editing. Isn't there still disagreement concerning lost gospels, etc?


Yeah, strange they weren't included.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Folks are we going into Full Moon? Watch out.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> I wish you a most pleasant Night.


Thank you so much, Huck. Oops, we must be talking to ourself.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Now the truth will come out. Obamacare is a mess as well as the president. Let's see what happens long term.


Then why did the dopes fight against it so much after it was law?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> Yeah, strange they weren't included.


ute4kp
they not only lost gospels, I think they also lose a whole Tribe.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> Then why did the dopes fight against it so much after it was law?


ute4kp, you're expecting logic and reason where there is none.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I do, too, Huck. Esp. that "I can do no wrong" attitude.
> 
> I've had a really bad day today. I woke up around 5am with a severe pain in my knee, and though it's gotten better, it still hurts. I had to miss two events I had wanted to go to today. Then I sit down ready to discuss politics, and her message hits me in the face. Maybe I should go to bed now and put an end to this awful day.


Please rest and take care of yourself. When you are under any emotional stress your aches and pains chime in with a vengeance. Do not let others belittle you, you have friends who value you, so try to ignore the less enlightened. It is hard I know.

What do you find best for your knee pain? Heat or cold pack, coupled with rest and pain medication.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> It is--even the most "principled" Republican has his or her price, it seems. Wonder how much would it take to persuade Cruz to leave the country? Maybe Boehner should start up a collection.


Why is cruz in the US? Did Canada banish him? Bwwahahaha.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> ute4kp
> they not only lost gospels, I think they also lose a whole Tribe.


No, that was my bunch. We lost ten tribes. But they seem to be showing up. Some are in India; some were in Ethiopia, but most of the Ethiopians have moved to Israel.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> Then why did the dopes fight against it so much after it was law?


ute4kp
really! They should let it ride and fail and celebrate its demise. However, they know that won't happen, they just always need something to fret about.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> No, that was my bunch. We lost ten tribes. But they seem to be showing up. Some are in India; some were in Ethiopia, but most of the Ethiopians have moved to Israel.


Poor Purl
thank you. Remembered that some folks got lost.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> I didn't realize until Senator Byrd died that a one time payment of the annual salary is standard.
> It seems a bit much to me, but, equal treatment, blah blah blah.


When a regular person dies the surviving husband or wife is paid $255.00. Govt officials are so special..


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> jelun
> No, nothing bad about it. I heard that adjacent States are complaing about being left out for some of their needs.
> I may not have made myself too clear. I have been supporting infrastructure projects etc. forever. I just despise folks like McConnell who deprive people of the necessities of life while gladly accepting Billions for his state while not caring about others. The hypocricy is getting my gall. All working people pay taxes in some way. Now I may think that 3 Billion could be divided and many States benefit from it and the Dam project be put back a little and some other projects be undertaken first. Our nation's highways are in very poor condition in most places. Support public transportation so that all people have a chance to get to jobs and at a resonable price.


I like your new buddies. 
I am with you on many more public works systems coming along. I think that is what you are saying. 
I think what is bothering people, at least from what I gleen by Susan's post as well as yours is that ol' sniff test.

For me, this is more fixing of the gridlock we have been victimized by. This dam project could be one of two things. It is either badly needed funds restoring the ability of the Corps of Engineers to do good things for US citizens or it could be a cover up and fix for a badly mismanaged package. We should find out which. 
I figure we all get our turn at the jackpot eventually. I could be naive.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Please rest and take care of yourself. When you are under any emotional stress your aches and pains chime in with a vengeance. Do not let others belittle you, you have friends who value you, so try to ignore the less enlightened. It is hard I know.
> 
> What do you find best for your knee pain? Heat or cold pack, coupled with rest and pain medication.


Thank you, Eve. Ice has been giving me relief all day, and pain pills. But your kind words seem to be working, too.

Good night, everyone (I will never be able to bring myself to say Bazinga).


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you, Eve. Ice has been giving me relief all day, and pain pills. But your kind words seem to be working, too.
> 
> Good night, everyone (I will never be able to bring myself to say Bazinga).


Good night, Empress PoorPurl. Hope you feel better in the a.m.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> Why is cruz in the US? Did Canada banish him? Bwwahahaha.


ute4kp
Canadians probably found him annoying and send him across the border. Ever wonder why he is considered being smart? Making that many Enemies in such a short time does not seem smart to me at all. To me he is a bad Actor who is playing others for fools. I think the others are waking up to his play and are no longer buying tickets to his performances. Give him a little more time to play to empty seats.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Goodnight to all--hope your knee is better after a good night's rest, PP! Bazinga!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I think on balance it will be a good thing for all of us. But I doubt that they'll reopen the mental institutions, so we'll still have to put up with those crazies.


Poor Purl
I hope that down the road they will open again. Too many crazies with guns to worry about otherwise.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you so much, Huck. Oops, we must be talking to ourself.


Poor Purl
got the right keys, to your chambers? I will leave the light on.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Folks are we going into Full Moon? Watch out.


I'm currently watching programs about the zombie apocalypse. :evil:


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> ute4kp
> they not only lost gospels, I think they also lose a whole Tribe.


Exactly :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Please rest and take care of yourself. When you are under any emotional stress your aches and pains chime in with a vengeance. Do not let others belittle you, you have friends who value you, so try to ignore the less enlightened. It is hard I know.
> 
> What do you find best for your knee pain? Heat or cold pack, coupled with rest and pain medication.


EveMCooke
may I chime with with your kind words, please.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> ute4kp, you're expecting logic and reason where there is none.


Sad but true. I have a friend who I thought was logical. I was shocked the first time she put on foxy channel and left it running for hours. Her spouse came home and said some propaganda. It really creeped me out. They are both women. I don't know why they are repubs. They are both professionals, but politically they are deranged. They won't discuss, but just repeat what they heard on foxy. I watch that channel sometimes just to see what new propaganda they say.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you, Eve. Ice has been giving me relief all day, and pain pills. But your kind words seem to be working, too.
> 
> Good night, everyone (I will never be able to bring myself to say Bazinga).


I hope your pain gets better. Take care


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I don't know what Boehner's personal objections were to ending the government shutdown and defunding the ACA, but he certainly looks like someone who has been forced to go along with his party's ultra-concervatives. Where does his career as a politician go from here?
> 
> I don't think he'll ever get higher than being a Senator, and think he'll have some problems getting reelected to his present seat. Instread of coralling the Tea Haddists in his party, her allowed them to have for more influence and power than their numbers show they should have gotten. Headline: Another dog's waving tail controls the whole show".
> 
> While my mother and I don't live primarily off our SS benefits, it's great to know we'll be getting them without all the worry for a few months.


I believe Boehner is planning to retire from the House of reps in 2014. I say give the gavel back to Pelosi and get the House back in order before electing a new Speaker. Who would want to walk into that mess?


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> ute4kp
> Canadians probably found him annoying and send him across the border. Ever wonder why he is considered being smart? Making that many Enemies in such a short time does not seem smart to me at all. To me he is a bad Actor who is playing others for fools. I think the others are waking up to his play and are no longer buying tickets to his performances. Give him a little more time to play to empty seats.


I think so, too. I'm tired of cringing at the sight of his snearing look. Eck.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No, I wanted the problem fixed, not postponed. I don't want the country to go through this again, but I guess it's OK with you liberals. You seem to like going from one crisis to another.


We all wanted it fixed, solowey. Nobody wants to be in the same spot that we were just in again in Feb.
I am celebrating because the ACA was not defunded and for the many people that it will help. I am celebrating that thousands of people can go back to work, and that those who were working without pay will be paid.
I am glad that nobody will be whining here about the parking lots at national parks being closed.

One more thing. We don't create the crisis. Your idols in the Tea Party do. We have to go along for the ride.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> I think so, too. I'm tired of cringing at the sight of his snearing look. Eck.


The dork needs a Gibbs slap! (NCIS)


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> The dork needs a Gibbs slap! (NCIS)


Bwwahahaha :XD:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> ute4kp
> Canadians probably found him annoying and send him across the border. Ever wonder why he is considered being smart? Making that many Enemies in such a short time does not seem smart to me at all. To me he is a bad Actor who is playing others for fools. I think the others are waking up to his play and are no longer buying tickets to his performances. Give him a little more time to play to empty seats.


actually I understand he is only a little bit Canadian - I hope it is a teeeny tiny bit -- we don't need him up here.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Empress Purl, I do hope your pain goes away. Knee pain can be the worst! feel better!


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> actually I understand he is only a little bit Canadian - I hope it is a teeeny tiny bit -- we don't need him up here.


I know, we don't want Canada to be ruined with him.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> He only refers to them as extortionists and hostage takers. He's doing a fine job on his own allowing the world to see what he really is.


You got that right! He is very well respected across the globe.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> I'm currently watching programs about the zombie apocalypse. :evil:


What is the zombie apocalypse and what channel are you watching? I have heard the term but not sure what it means.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You got that right! He is very well respected across the globe.


Bratty Patty
President Obama and Pres. Clinton are extremely well liked around the World. Our Pilot Friends are giving those reports over and over again.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

karverr said:


> I have revealed nothing about myself, you made an opinion about me and read all kinds of things into it. I never mentioned my wife, y'all did then you talked about vulgar acts between my puppy and me good grief how debased can yall get?


Was it not you who called all of us lesbians? And then you want to come back and play Jesus? You're just another sock puppet who uses the term "y'all" much more than a true southerner would.
Take a hike! Y'all


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What is the zombie apocalypse and what channel are you watching? I have heard the term but not sure what it means.


It's on the Discovery channel. It's about how the civilized world could be taken over by zombies. It talks about the breakdown of society while having to defend against zombies. I think the zombies are the undead from a plague. If one bites you, then you become zombie. I like to watch the tv series the Walking Dead on AMC channel. I like to see the story evolve and how they survive. There's violence, but it's not gratuitous.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> It's on the Discovery channel. It's about how the civilized world could be taken over by zombies. It talks about the breakdown of society while having to defend against zombies. I think the zombies are the undead from a plague. If one bites you, then you become zombie. I like to watch the tv series the Walking Dead on AMC channel. I like to see the story evolve and how they survive. There's violence, but it's not gratuitous.


I will have to give it a try. Thanks for telling me where I can find it.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I will have to give it a try. Thanks for telling me where I can find it.


Welcome. The MythBusters is on the silly side. A different show made you feel the real possibilities. Have fun! Tee hee.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> Welcome. The MythBusters is on the silly side. A different show made you feel the real possibilities. Have fun! Tee hee.


Thanks, I will ute4kp!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Was it not you who called all of us lesbians? And then you want to come back and play Jesus? You're just another sock puppet who uses the term "y'all" much more than a true southerner would.
> Take a hike! Y'all


Bratty Patty
isn't that Jesus bit laughable? I have the feeling that someone may have said to him: "you think you are God" and he believes he is. That y'all no doubt is a put on. He is trying to fit someplace, who knows where and why.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> actually I understand he is only a little bit Canadian - I hope it is a teeeny tiny bit -- we don't need him up here.


Designer1234
I like your avatar. I am curious about its meaning.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lordy! Who is the dinosaur?



ute4kp said:


> Oh I'd like to see those husband panties. Lol. :twisted:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lordy! Who is the dinosaur, karver? I haven't heard that nonsense in years. He must be a hermit in a cave somewhere.



ute4kp said:


> Oh I'd like to see those husband panties. Lol. :twisted:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What is your point?



joeysomma said:


> My mistake in the original languages of the Old Testament.
> 
> But unless you can translate this very common verse of the New Testament, I will never have a reason to believe you know what you say you know. I'll give you a hint. It was written by Paul.
> 
> Anything I have claimed to know, I will back it up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you Purl. I don't care how many angels dance on the head of a pin either.



Poor Purl said:


> Don't you get it? In my tradition, what you call the New Testament is not a part of the Bible. I never said I read it (the parts I did read were in English, as I suspect are the parts that most Christians read).
> 
> Besides, what do I care whether you believe me or not?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Jelun, I'm trying to catch up too. Isn't it amazing how 'some people' will fuss and fuss about nothing and ignore the important issues at hand? Onward.



jelun2 said:


> If one is likely to use logic then it makes no sense at all.
> According to PoliticusUSA, the organizers of the VET March are not at all happy with the teabaggers. They shared a link with the vets facebook page.
> I have not verified it. I am too tired.
> LOL, this playing catch up is catching up with me.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> take your Bible lessons elsewhere. We don't preach our Faith, we practice it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The best suggestion I have is ignore janey completely. It's too nutty to dream up a reply. Add joey too.

Let her find her thumb to comfort herself and I don't care to do diaper duty either.



susanmos2000 said:


> I believe a certain rightie needs a pacifier and a diaper change. Any volunteers?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OMG



Janeway said:


> Of course hatred of the pres is growing is why the Confederate flags are again flying around the USA as more & more people are angry at him. I have seen the flying here & if I could find one, I would let it fly again.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh he'll be gushing and trading recipes and gardening tips with the hens. May they stay there.



susanmos2000 said:


> You're in luck--she's over on FF giving Karverr his first lesson in Native American history. Good gosh, does he have any idea what he's gotten himself into?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's like saying purple is orange in the South because that's the way it is. You're wrong and look ignorant.



lovethelake said:


> Al, I do not know where you live, because that would determine you view of the Confederate flag. The Confederate Flag in the South does not mean what it means for the rest of the country. In many towns around where I live there are acres and acres of Confederate cemeteries where family members are buried.. Many of the people that wave the Confederate flag do it because they are honoring their dead family members. I will also suspect that some fly the Confederate flag just to irritate 'the Yankees' as childish as that is.
> 
> The Civil War was fought on two levels. The North fought to protect the concept of Federalism. The South was fighting for State's Rights. The South still believes that the North is a bully, forcing the Federal Government's will down their throats. The Confederate Flag is like a family crest, a symbol of family pride not about slavery. I know that Northerners will never understand that, but that is what it is.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We bad girls love nasty. Their trash talk is meaningless and silly. Empress Dame has spoken.



jelun2 said:


> And what a wonderful kind of nasty it is!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> The best suggestion I have is ignore janey completely. It's too nutty to dream up a reply. Add joey too.
> 
> Let her find her thumb to comfort herself and I don't care to do diaper duty either.


Damemary, you're a breath of fresh air. So glad you're back.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You get sillier every day. Empress Dame has spoken.



lovethelake said:


> Well that is interesting. I doubt highly that you won't travel to the South is because you can't afford it and Obama has not entitled everyone a car yet. If you can't afford leaving your room, that is fine. But tell the truth about why you do not have the courage to voice your Northern opinions in the South. If you really felt that strongly you would show the courage to get a soapbox and stand on it to pontificate your opinions. Don't libs love creating protests?
> 
> So mark your calendar, save your pennies and put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> https://www.virginia.org/battlereenactments/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well we know from what you've said that you don't get any smarter visiting the South. I prefer the Southwest.



lovethelake said:


> tsk tsk, again with the name calling.
> 
> Bring a stuffed pig with you during your trip to Virginia. Williamsburg is a great place to walk around. Walking is such a great form of exercise. In fact, I heard that walking more helps lose weight more than lap bands


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope they invite them in and scalp them.



jelun2 said:


> I have always thought that if the Native Americans are willing to make a switch or even invite them in, the reservations would be a good place for those who no longer want to be Americans.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think it's fascinating. Thanks for the link.



susanmos2000 said:


> Anyone else see this? Whadya think?
> 
> http://visual.ly/vizbox/nbc-news-vizbox/#intro


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

All we can do is ignore her entirely.



susanmos2000 said:


> Is it hatred to suggest that you go where you'll be happy?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree. The categories told nothing.



Poor Purl said:


> I think it's kind of insulting. Are "bleeding hearts" the only people who think that civil liberties are necessary for a civil society? Who are the people behind this? They used polls, sure, but I bet the polls didn't use those trivializing designations.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Who else?



susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm...after yesterday evening's posts I knew we were going to be forced to view someone's panties--didn't guess that Janie would turn out to be the flasher.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I also think the greatest section of the economy should be the middle class. Perhaps that will start to change. Why do people vote against their own self-interest? Power to the middle.



Poor Purl said:


> About that I agree.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Are you sure the gun shop owner wasn't referring to condoms?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Atta girl Patty!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Facts that do not support her position are ignored. I'm tired of arguing with stupids.



Poor Purl said:


> How come with all of that going on, the deficit has been cut in half since Obama came into office? Or haven't they told you that?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Neither show the site.



alcameron said:


> Sorry about posting MarkWayne. I didn't see it had already been done.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love Susan's new avatar too. Power!



jelun2 said:


> I keep meaning to tell you that I really like your new avatar.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> I try to never get upset about things I cannot change and look back seeing that everything seemed to end pretty well in the past. An optimist by birth.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I'm with you Huck. I'm a pragmatic optimist too.

I'm still catching up....and realizing how much better it was for my blood pressure to be away from the news for a few days. And it all worked out just as I'd hoped. But there are no true winners. The fight goes on, but I think we all know who can strategize and who can't.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh really? President Barack Obama will be president of the United States of America, as duly elected by the majority of Americans for the next three years, finishing two terms. What is your solution?



Janeway said:


> Never!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought so too. Were either of his parents American citizens? If so, I think that qualifies the idiot. Hope they're stupid enough to run him. Easy pickins.



Poor Purl said:


> They deserve each other. But I thought Cruz could never be president because he was not born in the U.S. Unlike Obama.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Right. NOT. Do you seriously think this was not vetted before he was able to run, much less be elected twice? Dim.



joeysomma said:


> No proof Obama was born in Hawaii. The birth certificate he provided was a TOTAL FRAUD.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Joeysomma
> You are really ripe for the rubber room. I state that a bird pooped on a rock and the Sun hatched you. This is as valid as your claim.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Isn't it amazing that joey and a few other righties are the only ones who know the truth? I can't believe the stuff that she and the extreme right believe. If they gave up the nonsense then everything they hold dear would fall apart and how could they go on? KPG always knew the truth and look what she did. Got out of Dodge as fast as she could. At least she had the sense to do that but on the other hand obviously all the stuff she claimed to believe must have all been a sham. All the holier than thou was just an act. I guess you could say she is a fraud and a charlatan.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So you are taking Obama's word for it. A proven liar. Remember "If you like your insurance plan, you can keep it, period." A lie.
> 
> I will believe someone who can present the evidence as if he was in a courtroom. They just need to find a judge who is not afraid of Obama. Somehow the people who oppose Obama seem to die.


Who died? What judge is afraid of President Obama. News to me but anxious for facts.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm telling you the only hope we have is to totally ignore talking with her. I'd add janeway and lovethelake too. Their postings defy credibility. They learn nothing. And we have better things to do. Hugs.



Poor Purl said:


> Is there a filter on KP that will block this person's messages?
> 
> Will no one rid me of this meddlesome twit?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They got nothing.



ute4kp said:


> Omg, it's the wacky birthers again.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Purl. Add RUKnitting to the list.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> When a regular person dies the surviving husband or wife is paid $255.00. Govt officials are so special..


Yes, well. 
The view of that has certainly turned around recently. 
This payment is a hold over from the times when we recognized the sacrifice that legislators make for us. The time away from family, the loss of income, the need to keep two homes. It needs to change now that the only people to be elected are rich folks, I suppose. 
Isn't that our job to insist on it? Or to insist that there be an age limit, perhaps? 
On NPR this AM they were referring to the Kansas Senator Roberts, next up for a bagger primary. He will be 78. So he will be 84 if he lives until his next election. Ugh.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> RU weren't you over on another thread just saying you were done with us? Where did anyone ever make those claims about ACA? I guess those were more of the right wing propaganda just like the "ObamaCare insurance cards" that were another Fox news bit of fiction put out there about ACA. Show us your source RU for your "lies". Joey didn't prove anything. You are all so upset that your party is crashing and burning you can't even control yourselves. Face it your hatred and other baser instincts were played upon and you all fell for a load of do do spread out my the TP. If ACA turns out to be as bad as you think then you can dance in the street and laugh at us and ridicule Obama. What you are afraid of is that it might just work and oh my what will you do then? Nobody forced you to pop over. If you don't like our company then go play with your friends.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Scoot. Away.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for the term.



Poor Purl said:


> It's odd, Huck. They insist their nonsense is true, and no matter how many times they're shown to be wrong, they move on to another lie and start insisting again. Freud called it the repetition compulsion.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Yes, of course it did. That is why he is still in office and was up for election and voted in a second time.
> Sometimes you sound like nut...can't remember when you don't.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Just saw a psychological profile about Obama. Because of abandonment issues and how his grandmother regarded him, he has developed a victim mentality. He has been wronged and hurt by bad people when he was young, so he was a victim that needs to punish the the bad people and right what he thinks is wrong. That is why he believes that the Republicans are an enemy and uses such confrontational language (terrorists, holding hostages....). And the reason he will never accept responsibility for anything, because the bad people did it and it is not his fault. (He blamed a video for Benghazi, tsunami for a bad economy, low level people in Cincinnati for the IRS Scandal, never heard about NSA was spying on Americans until he read it in the paper so not his fault, computer glitches not bad programming for the computer crashes, ....)
> 
> Pretty sad that he wants to punish bad people (aka enemies) versus being a leader to improve everyone's lives.


 :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> What is your point?


That's what I love about you, Empress damemary. You hone right in on that "who gives a bleep" point.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

shayfaye said:


> LL - I work every day and have all my life. I meant every word I wrote. You think you will somehow be in favor and you will not. You will be a worker bee among the "have-nots", just like everyone else except the super rich. I truly believe that is what the "haves" want. And you all don't even realize what they are doing. The rich are buying our government. We have got to stand tall and stop it from happening. When big business writes our laws and gives it to our legislators to put forth, there is something very, very wrong. It is not what Thomas Jefferson and the rest of our founding fathers had in mind.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

shayfaye said:


> That is the most tired argument I keep hearing. Who buys their goods? They don't "supply" us with anything. WE WORK FOR IT!! I am sick and tired of my hard earned tax dollars going to buy health insurance and food stamps for employees of WalMart and McDonald's because their filthy rich owners can't "supply" a decent wage or health benefits. WalMart is a huge pig at the trough of my paycheck!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> We bad girls love nasty. Their trash talk is meaningless and silly. Empress Dame has spoken.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hard to believe one pea brain could hold this amount of rubbish. Does she get an award for this ?



Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> has anyone ever read this much crap in one paragraph?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Here's a psychological profile of you: You're nuts!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Good girl Purl. You are concise.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I just did the math. Someone getting $10 million dollars a year (a fraction of what the 1% takes), and working 40 hours a week, 50 weeks a year, is being paid $5,000 an hour. (it comes to more if you include vacations and paid holidays, but why quibble?). What must a person do to _earn_ $5,000 an hour? Yet they begrudge others a minimum wage of $15.
> 
> And most of the very rich inherited it, didn't have to do a thing to get it.


     True and shameful.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> Then why did the dopes fight against it so much after it was law?[/quo
> 
> Not worth replying.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> I like your avatar. I am curious about its meaning.


We lived in New Zealand and I was doing copper tooling as a craft-- It is a Maori head from a photo of a Maori Chieftain. They have tattoos on their faces representing their rank. I did copper pictures of Maori artifacts and faces and we were in business while we were there. I found their culture fascinating. The one I show belongs to my son. Happy time -We were there 3 years with our kids.
It was over 40 years ago.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We lived in New Zealand and I was doing copper tooling as a craft-- It is a Maori head from a photo of a Maori Chieftain. They have tattoos on their faces representing their rank. I did copper pictures of Maori artifacts and faces and we were in business while we were there. I found their culture fascinating. The one I show belongs to my son. Happy time -We were there 3 years with our kids.
> It was over 40 years ago.


Beautiful, Designer!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> ute4kp said:
> 
> 
> > Then why did the dopes fight against it so much after it was law?[/quo
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> More like there is no reasonable reply, tweak it, amend it, rewrite it, attempt to "fix" it; all of those would be reasonable actions that would be worth discussing.
> Repeal with no replacement? bull feathers


Exactly right, Jelun--I saw her response before she edited it and it's not worth repeating.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> We lived in New Zealand and I was doing copper tooling as a craft-- It is a Maori head from a photo of a Maori Chieftain. They have tattoos on their faces representing their rank. I did copper pictures of Maori artifacts and faces and we were in business while we were there. I found their culture fascinating. The one I show belongs to my son. Happy time -We were there 3 years with our kids.
> It was over 40 years ago.


Seems that you had a great experience. 
Those tattoos are an interesting aspect of their culture. Pretty lame that folks are copying their designs without any attempt to understand them.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Seems that you had a great experience.
> Those tattoos are an interesting aspect of their culture. Pretty lame that folks are copying their designs without any attempt to understand them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I also think the greatest section of the economy should be the middle class. Perhaps that will start to change. Why do people vote against their own self-interest? Power to the middle.


I think people tend to vote with the ones they admire, rather than for the ones who will do them good. I remember one poll that found that a large percentage of Americans think they will one day be extremely wealthy, so they vote for the supporters of the rich.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Facts that do not support her position are ignored. I'm tired of arguing with stupids.


I bet I'm tireder of that than you are. I think their "sources" keep the news from them. I'm sure you never hear about the shrinking deficit on Faux or read about it on Newsmax.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I thought so too. Were either of his parents American citizens? If so, I think that qualifies the idiot. Hope they're stupid enough to run him. Easy pickins.


His mother is an American citizen, which gives him citizenship, but as I recall the Constitution requires that the Pres. be born on American soil. That's why it was okay for McCain to run even though he'd been born elsewhere - his parents were out of the country but living on a US military base.

Speaking of McCain, have you seen him give it to the House and the Tea Party? He's the old, pre-Palin McCain again. He probably could have won that election if he had run with someone sane.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

karverr said:


> You show your ignorance when you talk about someone you don't know.For your info I do help my wife I do the dishes, help vacuum, and mop the house. Now you can see just how ignorant your comments are. I don't talk about our family or call you all sorts of things, why can't someone have a different opinion from yours. I don't agree with yours and you do not agree with mine, if you are trying to get me to change my views you have a strange way of doing it.I would love to hear what one of your democrat politicians were to say about your remarks, they would blow a gasket the way all yall talk and spout off.


You can say what you like when you admit that you're KPG. If you are trying to educate anyone here, you will probably be sadly disappointed. The best thing you could do for yourself is trot back over to FF.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Hey Purl. Add RUKnitting to the list.


Also Lukelucy (is that a male or female name?). "I've got a little list"; I am the Empress Lord High Executioner.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

karverr said:


> I came back just to bring some light to your darkness, and to be like Jesus" a voice in the wilderness" . Thank all of you I have learned some much . I have always been around nice mannered women so now I know how the other kind of women display their selves.I will now take my leave of this thread so y'all can talk nasty about me.


Now you think you're like Jesus? Talk about gall, not to mention a bloated ego. This is a well-lighted place where your remarks stand out. You might want to go someplace shadier, or at least back to FF where your remarks will be appreciated.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> More like there is no reasonable reply, tweak it, amend it, rewrite it, attempt to "fix" it; all of those would be reasonable actions that would be worth discussing.
> Repeal with no replacement? bull feathers


She always says something like "not worth replying" when she has no answer. At least she's consistent.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We lived in New Zealand and I was doing copper tooling as a craft-- It is a Maori head from a photo of a Maori Chieftain. They have tattoos on their faces representing their rank. I did copper pictures of Maori artifacts and faces and we were in business while we were there. I found their culture fascinating. The one I show belongs to my son. Happy time -We were there 3 years with our kids.
> It was over 40 years ago.


It's beautiful. Did it take long? There's so much work in it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I believe Boehner is planning to retire from the House of reps in 2014. I say give the gavel back to Pelosi and get the House back in order before electing a new Speaker. Who would want to walk into that mess?


May Boehner retire ASAP. At least Pelosi knows what she'd be getting into, and probably has a pair of hip waders left over from her previous experience as Speaker.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Lordy! Who is the dinosaur, karver? I haven't heard that nonsense in years. He must be a hermit in a cave somewhere.


damemary
he atually is kind of amusing since he got stuck in the past. Brings back memories for some of us as to inequality and acho visions.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> Hey Purl. Add RUKnitting to the list.


Great suggestions to ignore Janeway, lovethelake, RUKnitting, and Lukelucy. May I add karverr/KPG to the list? I know it may sound strange coming from someone who just responded to a post of his/her's, but I will try to do better from now on.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Oh really? President Barack Obama will be president of the United States of America, as duly elected by the majority of Americans for the next three years, finishing two terms. What is your solution?


damemary
there is only one for her, moving.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your treasure.



Designer1234 said:


> We lived in New Zealand and I was doing copper tooling as a craft-- It is a Maori head from a photo of a Maori Chieftain. They have tattoos on their faces representing their rank. I did copper pictures of Maori artifacts and faces and we were in business while we were there. I found their culture fascinating. The one I show belongs to my son. Happy time -We were there 3 years with our kids.
> It was over 40 years ago.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Like having winning the lottery as your retirement plan?



Poor Purl said:


> I think people tend to vote with the ones they admire, rather than for the ones who will do them good. I remember one poll that found that a large percentage of Americans think they will one day be extremely wealthy, so they vote for the supporters of the rich.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> We lived in New Zealand and I was doing copper tooling as a craft-- It is a Maori head from a photo of a Maori Chieftain. They have tattoos on their faces representing their rank. I did copper pictures of Maori artifacts and faces and we were in business while we were there. I found their culture fascinating. The one I show belongs to my son. Happy time -We were there 3 years with our kids.
> It was over 40 years ago.


designer1234
Thank you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I think people tend to vote with the ones they admire, rather than for the ones who will do them good. I remember one poll that found that a large percentage of Americans think they will one day be extremely wealthy, so they vote for the supporters of the rich.


Poor Purl
that way of thinking points to poor education at home and in Schools.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

He knows he can say as he pleases now that he has no presidential aspirations. If he had been true to himself instead of to his ambition, he could retire with a clear conscience.

If Cruz does not qualify as presidential material, why is he acting like he's running? Or is there something else at work?



Poor Purl said:


> His mother is an American citizen, which gives him citizenship, but as I recall the Constitution requires that the Pres. be born on American soil. That's why it was okay for McCain to run even though he'd been born elsewhere - his parents were out of the country but living on a US military base.
> 
> Speaking of McCain, have you seen him give it to the House and the Tea Party? He's the old, pre-Palin McCain again. He probably could have won that election if he had run with someone sane.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I know we can count on you. Thanks.



Poor Purl said:


> Also Lukelucy (is that a male or female name?). "I've got a little list"; I am the Empress Lord High Executioner.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> His mother is an American citizen, which gives him citizenship, but as I recall the Constitution requires that the Pres. be born on American soil. That's why it was okay for McCain to run even though he'd been born elsewhere - his parents were out of the country but living on a US military base.
> 
> Speaking of McCain, have you seen him give it to the House and the Tea Party? He's the old, pre-Palin McCain again. He probably could have won that election if he had run with someone sane.


Poor Purl
Sure hope Cruz runs. McCain seems to have found a few of his good senses. I agree with you, his choice (actually it was not his choice, she was forced on him by his Handlers) lost him the election.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think we've seen all the tactics and quotes now. Nothing there. Goodbye.



Poor Purl said:


> She always says something like "not worth replying" when she has no answer. At least she's consistent.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Now you think you're like Jesus? Talk about gall, not to mention a bloated ego. This is a well-lighted place where your remarks stand out. You might want to go someplace shadier, or at least back to FF where your remarks will be appreciated.


MIB
over on FF someone is not underwriting his elevation to their King and he is pouting and came back here. If he thinks that this is a playground for him, he needs to change his attitude big time.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> May Boehner retire ASAP. At least Pelosi knows what she'd be getting into, and probably has a pair of hip waders left over from her previous experience as Speaker.


MIB
Nancy has strength Boehner can only dream of.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's a learning process for all of us. Good suggestion.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Great suggestions to ignore Janeway, lovethelake, RUKnitting, and Lukelucy. May I add karverr/KPG to the list? I know it may sound strange coming from someone who just responded to a post of his/her's, but I will try to do better from now on.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> that way of thinking points to poor education at home and in Schools.


I think it follows from having entertainment as our most prominent industry. People hear what performers and athletes are paid and seem to think those are realistic numbers.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Because he/she/it is a liar who hates the President.



BrattyPatty said:


> Of course he worked during his first term. Why would you say that he didn't?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No kindness goes unpunished?



Huckleberry said:


> RUKnitting
> you are partially right, he did not work hard enough for those who are his supporters, he gave too much time to folks like you but glad to say that he is making up for it now. Lots of lessons to be learned from such a formidable teacher. One, kindness does not always pay.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> He knows he can say as he pleases now that he has no presidential aspirations. If he had been true to himself instead of to his ambition, he could retire with a clear conscience.
> 
> If Cruz does not qualify as presidential material, why is he acting like he's running? Or is there something else at work?


I suspect the GOP, or some faction within it, is planning for a big legal fight to have Cruz declared eligible. Maybe I should look in the Constitution to see what it says.

President has to be a "natural born citizen," which is not defined. From Wikipedia:



> Status as a natural-born citizen of the United States is one of the eligibility requirements established in the United States Constitution for election to the office of President or Vice President. This requirement was intended to protect the nation from foreign influence.
> The Constitution does not define the phrase natural-born citizen, and various opinions have been offered over time regarding its precise meaning. A 2011 Congressional Research Service report stated that
> The weight of legal and historical authority indicates that the term "natural born" citizen would mean a person who is entitled to U.S. citizenship "by birth" or "at birth", either by being born "in" the United States and under its jurisdiction, even those born to alien parents; by being born abroad to U.S. citizen-parents; or by being born in other situations meeting legal requirements for U.S. citizenship "at birth". Such term, however, would not include a person who was not a U.S. citizen by birth or at birth, and who was thus born an "alien" required to go through the legal process of "naturalization" to become a U.S. citizen.


So Cruz may qualify after all. Oy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Never heard that before, but I'll always remember it now. Thanks.



jelun2 said:


> You are absolutely right, E. Huck, a good friend of mine taught me years ago. "Too good is no good", said she. It was a very valuable lesson.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> MIB
> let us start with taxing all the money the Rich are hiding in foreign Banks. That should help our Federal Budget.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> She's not making fun of anyone working hard, she is disbelieving.
> Work your way up to what in a fast food place? Learn what? to pay att'n to the bell going ding when the fries are cooked? how many frozen fries and frozen burgers (koff) and frozen plastic chicken to order from the same distributor with no alternative?
> I wonder how many roomies they squeezed into an itty bitty apt. while they were learning all this and working their way up from minimum wage slug to barely over minimum wage snail.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There's always another nutjob beneath the 'proof.' As you said, why bother?



Poor Purl said:


> Actually, Trump isn't all that rich. Much of his money is borrowed (as is most real-estate money), and he's been close to bankruptcy a few times. I think he has said he had detectives searching for the Obama birth certificate, but he never said what they found. Maybe I should watch JS's videos to see whether he gives any answers, though I hate to waste the time....
> 
> Okay, I clicked on them, saw that it was Joe Arpaio who has the "proof," and realized that, as usual, there's no there there.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> MIB
> Nancy has strength Boehner can only dream of.


Boehner is possibly the most incompetent politician in Washington has ever seen. He has a lust for power but, lacking the brains and charisma necessary to achieve it for himself, inevitably ends up smashing a cream pie in his own face by backing equally incompetent losers. Remember the attempted coup against he-made-me-sit-at-the-back-of-the-plane Gingrich in 1997? I don't know how he survived that one but now, fifteen years later, he's still at it, still supporting the rogue elements in his own Party as they plot and scheme.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just like Rush Limbaugh....full of bluster and hot air, but I don't think he believes in anything. Just a way to make a million bucks.



susanmos2000 said:


> Same here--I tuned into the Sean Hannity show this afternoon (hours before the Senate voted) just to catch his and his listeners' reaction. It was strange--his words bespoke black armbands and crepe for all loyal TPers, but I thought I detected a strong hint of relief in his tone. Maybe that it isn't such a surprise--his listeners may be dopes, but that doesn't mean that he necessarily is (just as jerk).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm just trying to catch up. What did I miss? Thanks.



BrattyPatty said:


> It's baaaccckkk!!!! It lied as usual. Brrrrmmmm.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think he is just replacing a Democrat who died.



BrattyPatty said:


> Great news! Cory Booker was just elected senator from New Jersey. Another Dem in the Senate. Now if we could only clean out the House.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Because he/she/it is a liar who hates the President.


No kidding. I stumbled across this on Yahoo News and was shocked. There's no question that all those Confederate flags we're now seeing mean something, and it isn't what LTL claims:

"KKK - the invisible empire is alive and well in Virginia
The Invisible Empire is experiencing a revival in the Commonwealth of Virginia. Three chapters of the Ku Klux Klan have reemerged in the state, holding rallies, lighting crosses, and seeking new members. Anger over gay rights, racial changes in the population, and a black president are frequent refrains at these rallies."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> These "Rinos" as they call them have a lot of clout around the US of A. The best thing they can do is not support them or find a better candidate to run against them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> No, it wasn't greed by both sides and no, it wasn't both sides causing the shutdown. It was Boehner and the TP.


There's that tunnel vision again. The situation the country is currently in has been caused by both sides of the aisle over the years. It didn't just start with the shutdown. Take the blinders off and admit that the Democrats are also responsible. Both parties have to get together to fix our country's problems.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Karverr
> what are you doing wasting our time? Be a Man and give your wife a hand. Playing big shot here while she has to hold down the fort makes you look very small. Grow up, Man up.


Get up on the wrong side of the bed Huckleberry? Aren't you quite the crabby patty today.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The man has no taste and no class. Sorry. Wish he'd landed somewhere else.



Poor Purl said:


> Huck, I would find Trump a lot more entertaining if he had not destroyed or uglified a good deal of my city.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But they think it was worth it to make a 'point.' ?????????



BrattyPatty said:


> They were saying that the government lost 2 billion in revenue and that 25 billion was lost that could have been in the economy.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Good point, Jelun--let's hope she had the decency to donate the money to some of the folks hurt financially in the government shutdown.


She would have gotten the money anyway. It didn't have to be put into the bill. He was a Democrat, so I doubt that was prompted by the Republicans.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good Lord! They're lose.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> http://americanloons.blogspot.com/2013/08/670-tom-fife.html -
> 79k
> 
> Here is a link to Tom Fife the author of joey's latest insanity post. Read it and laugh! joey to think I ever believed you had any intelligence. You have forever lost any respect from me amd to think you are probably passing along this drivel to your dear grandchildren. It is very sad.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> ute4kp said:
> 
> 
> > Then why did the dopes fight against it so much after it was law?[/quo
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

karverr said:


> I have revealed nothing about myself, you made an opinion about me and read all kinds of things into it. I never mentioned my wife, y'all did then you talked about vulgar acts between my puppy and me good grief how debased can yall get?


Karverr, they all make up things about anyone who does not hold their views. This way, they can downgrade the person in their minds, thus not having to prove their positions on any subject. Typical liberal behavior.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> There's that tunnel vision again. The situation the country is currently in has been caused by both sides of the aisle over the years. It didn't just start with the shutdown. Take the blinders off and admit that the Democrats are also responsible. Both parties have to get together to fix our country's problems.


My blinders are off. The President has tried to negotiate with repubs for 4 yrs and has gotten nowhere. He and Boehner thought they had an agreement last year, then Boehner walked back to his House and walked away from it. Also, if he does negotiate he is "weak."
We just disagree on political things, so it's no use responding anymore.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Karverr, they all make up things about anyone who does not hold their views. This way, they can downgrade the person in their minds, thus not having to prove their positions on any subject. Typical liberal behavior.


Untrue


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> We lived in New Zealand and I was doing copper tooling as a craft-- It is a Maori head from a photo of a Maori Chieftain. They have tattoos on their faces representing their rank. I did copper pictures of Maori artifacts and faces and we were in business while we were there. I found their culture fascinating. The one I show belongs to my son. Happy time -We were there 3 years with our kids.
> It was over 40 years ago.


....and now we know the rest of the story.  That's kewl. Just zoomed in to see it better.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No kidding. I stumbled across this on Yahoo News and was shocked. There's no question that all those Confederate flags we're now seeing mean something, and it isn't what LTL claims:
> 
> "KKK - the invisible empire is alive and well in Virginia
> The Invisible Empire is experiencing a revival in the Commonwealth of Virginia. Three chapters of the Ku Klux Klan have reemerged in the state, holding rallies, lighting crosses, and seeking new members. Anger over gay rights, racial changes in the population, and a black president are frequent refrains at these rallies."


This is just plain sick!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

karverr said:


> Sounds like you think a man should be a slave to women.My wife has a home business she doesn't have to work, I have tried to get her to quit be she enjoys her work.Now I'm sure you will have something very nasty to say about this.


Karverr, it's your life, your business, but it gets Huckleberry's goat that you are happy in your life. Huckleberry is one very unhappy individual and takes pride in putting others down, while trying to convince herself that she is happy.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> His mother is an American citizen, which gives him citizenship, but as I recall the Constitution requires that the Pres. be born on American soil. That's why it was okay for McCain to run even though he'd been born elsewhere - his parents were out of the country but living on a US military base.
> 
> Speaking of McCain, have you seen him give it to the House and the Tea Party? He's the old, pre-Palin McCain again. He probably could have won that election if he had run with someone sane.


yeah, give 'em hell, Harry....errr, McCain. It's like the stepford wives. The Repubs are waking up against the teahaddists. Good for him!


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> She always says something like "not worth replying" when she has no answer. At least she's consistent.


 :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

ute4kp said:


> You write such stupid things. Repubs are the cause. Stop watching foxy. It's demented propaganda. The idiot reps complained so much about spending. You should see the pork they put into the deal. Omg, you are a member of a cuckoos nest..


This post wasn't stupid?????????


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Great suggestions to ignore Janeway, lovethelake, RUKnitting, and Lukelucy. May I add karverr/KPG to the list? I know it may sound strange coming from someone who just responded to a post of his/her's, but I will try to do better from now on.


We have to watch out for them in the other sections/topics. One of them sent in a pic and it looked pretty good. Then I noticed the poster and got out of the thread. Danger, Will Robinson. tee hee hee.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

damemary said:


> He knows he can say as he pleases now that he has no presidential aspirations. If he had been true to himself instead of to his ambition, he could retire with a clear conscience.
> 
> If Cruz does not qualify as presidential material, why is he acting like he's running? Or is there something else at work?


Cruz is laying some evil plans. Can't quite get an idea of what it is, yet.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> MIB
> over on FF someone is not underwriting his elevation to their King and he is pouting and came back here. If he thinks that this is a playground for him, he needs to change his attitude big time.


Curious - what is FF ?


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

damemary said:


> It's a learning process for all of us. Good suggestion.


The site has a buddy list. Too bad there isn't an enemy list. <veg> :evil:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> We all wanted it fixed, solowey. Nobody wants to be in the same spot that we were just in again in Feb.
> I am celebrating because the ACA was not defunded and for the many people that it will help. I am celebrating that thousands of people can go back to work, and that those who were working without pay will be paid.
> I am glad that nobody will be whining here about the parking lots at national parks being closed.
> 
> One more thing. We don't create the crisis. Your idols in the Tea Party do. We have to go along for the ride.


Oh please, the Tea Party has only been in existence since 2010. The country has been on the down swing long before 2010. It seems as though you liberals have finally let Bush off the hook and substituted him for the Tea Party. You are so predictable. Try taking some responsibility for the nation's problems, that way a solution to the problems just might surface.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> There's that tunnel vision again. The situation the country is currently in has been caused by both sides of the aisle over the years. It didn't just start with the shutdown. Take the blinders off and admit that the Democrats are also responsible. Both parties have to get together to fix our country's problems.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> So Cruz may qualify after all. Oy.


I was reading about this very subject the other day. The article was saying that the Supreme Court may have to intervene to fine tune the definition. It's all too sickening to think about.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Get up on the wrong side of the bed Huckleberry? Aren't you quite the crabby patty today.


Pathological anger is the diagnosis for he/she/it/Huck. Sick beyond anything I have ever seen.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Karverr, they all make up things about anyone who does not hold their views. This way, they can downgrade the person in their minds, thus not having to prove their positions on any subject. Typical liberal behavior.


Beyond liberal. Sick, sick, sick.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> My blinders are off. The President has tried to negotiate with repubs for 4 yrs and has gotten nowhere. He and Boehner thought they had an agreement last year, then Boehner walked back to his House and walked away from it. Also, if he does negotiate he is "weak."
> We just disagree on political things, so it's no use responding anymore.


The president (note lower case for p) did not negotiate. The Repubs tried. BO would not listen. BO is the one who does not negotiate.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> This is just plain sick!


It is--this snap is even worse. Obama toilet paper and Confederate money being raffled off by the Knights of the Southern Cross. How can the anti-Obama factions look at these things and still claim that they have no problem with our President's skin color and that the Confederate flag is a patriotic symbol?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Untrue


The above untrue is untrue.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Karverr, it's your life, your business, but it gets Huckleberry's goat that you are happy in your life. Huckleberry is one very unhappy individual and takes pride in putting others down, while trying to convince herself that she is happy.


Solo,

Right! Thank you for your insight that is right on the mark.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> I'm telling you the only hope we have is to totally ignore talking with her. I'd add janeway and lovethelake too. Their postings defy credibility. They learn nothing. And we have better things to do. Hugs.


Please do us all a favor and go do those other things. You will NOT be missed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This post wasn't stupid?????????


The Repubs know exactly what is going on. How Obama is hurting the country as much as the shut down. That is why they did it. Obamacare will not last. It will ruin the country if it continues for any length of time. The Repubs were very strategic.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

> susanmos2000 wrote:
> No kidding. I stumbled across this on Yahoo News and was shocked. There's no question that all those Confederate flags we're now seeing mean something, and it isn't what LTL claims:
> 
> "KKK - the invisible empire is alive and well in Virginia
> The Invisible Empire is experiencing a revival in the Commonwealth of Virginia. Three chapters of the Ku Klux Klan have reemerged in the state, holding rallies, lighting crosses, and seeking new members. Anger over gay rights, racial changes in the population, and a black president are frequent refrains at these rallies."





alcameron said:


> This is just plain sick!


The Confed flag should be named as hate that it is. And it should be banned. Except I guess when it's displayed in a private house at a klan party when they dance around in their bedsheets.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh please, the Tea Party has only been in existence since 2010. The country has been on the down swing long before 2010. It seems as though you liberals have finally let Bush off the hook and substituted him for the Tea Party. You are so predictable. Try taking some responsibility for the nation's problems, that way a solution to the problems just might surface.


Obama is the root of all our problems in the USA.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Please do us all a favor and go do those other things. You will NOT be missed.


They do not belong on this site. Thank you Solo.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Please do us all a favor and go do those other things. You will NOT be missed.


They sure won't.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> that way of thinking points to poor education at home and in Schools.


That is the perfect description of the people that voted for Obama.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The Repubs know exactly what is going on. How Obama is hurting the country as much as the shut down. That is why they did it. Obamacare will not last. It will ruin the country if it continues for any length of time. The Repubs were very strategic.


Sure they were--that's why they settled on a course of action that left 3 out of 4 Americans placing most of the blame on them for the shutdown. The smartest thing the GOP could do would be to jettison the extra baggage--dump those TPers overboard and leave them to sink or swim.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That is the perfect description of the people that voted for Obama.


Yes! Yes!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Someone's sure getting excited.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Dear GOD, I can almost bet you they are in the backwoods area of VA I live in. Please publish the names of the areas if you hear. Thank you!

I just went out and checked the news and sure enough, they are in Dungannon, VA, a little nothing town in Scott County, VA, the next county over. Scarey!!!



susanmos2000 said:


> No kidding. I stumbled across this on Yahoo News and was shocked. There's no question that all those Confederate flags we're now seeing mean something, and it isn't what LTL claims:
> 
> "KKK - the invisible empire is alive and well in Virginia
> The Invisible Empire is experiencing a revival in the Commonwealth of Virginia. Three chapters of the Ku Klux Klan have reemerged in the state, holding rallies, lighting crosses, and seeking new members. Anger over gay rights, racial changes in the population, and a black president are frequent refrains at these rallies."


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Karverr, they all make up things about anyone who does not hold their views. This way, they can downgrade the person in their minds, thus not having to prove their positions on any subject. Typical liberal behavior.


soloweygirl
note, there is nothing typical about us. That title is yours and your alone.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh please, the Tea Party has only been in existence since 2010. The country has been on the down swing long before 2010. It seems as though you liberals have finally let Bush off the hook and substituted him for the Tea Party. You are so predictable. Try taking some responsibility for the nation's problems, that way a solution to the problems just might surface.


soloweygirl
the TP goes WAY back, names changes are the reason for you having missed it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Pathological anger is the diagnosis for he/she/it/Huck. Sick beyond anything I have ever seen.


Lukelucy
more like the antidote to your sicknesses.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> The president (note lower case for p) did not negotiate. The Repubs tried. BO would not listen. BO is the one who does not negotiate.


Lukelucy
no need for you to point out your racism. Well known.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

ute4kp said:


> We have to watch out for them in the other sections/topics. One of them sent in a pic and it looked pretty good. Then I noticed the poster and got out of the thread. Danger, Will Robinson. tee hee hee.


How nice, you are finally letting all see your level of "maturity".


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> It is--this snap is even worse. Obama toilet paper and Confederate money being raffled off by the Knights of the Southern Cross. How can the anti-Obama factions look at these things and still claim that they have no problem with our President's skin color and that the Confederate flag is a patriotic symbol?


susanmos2000
let's give it a positive twist, at least they are trying to clean themselves up. Capitalism always finds suckers. So far the best they could do is corn cobs.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> Curious - what is FF ?


ute4kp
"FF Wearing Denim & Pearls" thread. So boring that "karverr" escaped from there and returned here.
I think the FF stands for "feisty females".


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Ooooh, that's good!!!

BTW - The KKK group was in Dungannon, VA, one county over. I KNEW IT!!



Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> let's give it a positive twist, at least they are trying to clean themselves up. Capitalism always finds suckers. So far the best they could do is corn cobs.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> The man has no taste and no class. Sorry. Wish he'd landed somewhere else.


Like Alpha Centauri?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Karverr, it's your life, your business, but it gets Huckleberry's goat that you are happy in your life. Huckleberry is one very unhappy individual and takes pride in putting others down, while trying to convince herself that she is happy.


Where did you get your psychology training?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The president (note lower case for p) did not negotiate. The Repubs tried. BO would not listen. BO is the one who does not negotiate.


How old are you? You speak like a high school student.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> ute4kp
> "FF Wearing Denim & Pearls" thread. So boring that "karverr" escaped from there and returned here.
> I think the FF stands for "feisty females".


OIC, thanks. I saw that thread and looked once or twice.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Al, I do not know where you live, because that would determine you view of the Confederate flag. The Confederate Flag in the South does not mean what it means for the rest of the country. In many towns around where I live there are acres and acres of Confederate cemeteries where family members are buried.. Many of the people that wave the Confederate flag do it because they are honoring their dead family members. I will also suspect that some fly the Confederate flag just to irritate 'the Yankees' as childish as that is.
> 
> The Civil War was fought on two levels. The North fought to protect the concept of Federalism. The South was fighting for State's Rights. The South still believes that the North is a bully, forcing the Federal Government's will down their throats. The Confederate Flag is like a family crest, a symbol of family pride not about slavery. I know that Northerners will never understand that, but that is what it is.


There's a lot of rationalizing "code language" in there that is still in use today to camouflage outright racism. Sorry, that's the truth.

And what it means "for the rest of the country" is precisely because of what it means and has meant to the South. We didn't make it up.

All the nostalgia over the Confederate flag is nostalgia for that wonderful era when part of the population considered itself SO superior to another part that their superiority justified the outright _ownership_ of that other part. And after that was no longer legal, the feelings remained and still do to this day among far too many who LOVE the Old South and its many fine "traditions." Because how COULD they insist that that white people's "natural superiority" wasn't and didn't account for anything, didn't justify anything?

And how COULD one of "them" make it to the White House? What an OUTRAGE for all those who love the Confederate Flag and all it stands for!

Only those who cling solidly to their racism -- their "right" to oppress others -- however subconsciously those beliefs are, can't quite "get it" that the Confederate flag is a disgrace to the United States, to the South and to all people of good will and a disgusting reminder of a very dark, ugly, brutal part of our past. There is nothing "glorious" about it. Nothing.

"State's rights" is a mere fig leaf -- and a poor one at that -- for this nation's continuing institutionalized and individualized/personalized racism.

My comment will shock and offend some -- and to those I would say this: that is exactly the message you need to hear, then. Time to turn inward and examine your heart and all your thoughts and prejudices. And if you really care -- should you really NOT want to be racist -- do some studying on the subject. There are probably hundreds if not thousands of useful resources online. And don't forget your intellectual honesty while you're at it.

You might start out by looking within to find out all the different ways you deep down believe black people (an other minorities) are "not as good as" or "not worthy of" or "not as intelligent as" or "lazy" or otherwise inferior in any way. You might look at your *resentment* toward "welfare queens" (a figment of Ronald Reagan's political advisors' imagination for cynical purposes that continues to yield ugly, divisive results even now) and get a clue about the well documented FACT that the majority of people on welfare are white, not black -- and FEW people want to stay there in any case.

You might also look up the term "white privilege."

BTW, resentment toward any other group is often a key indicator of underlying bigotry (racism, sexism, homophobia, etc.).

Here's some more assistance. This article is about sexism: *Why is work by women systematically devalued?* But they could conduct an identical study regarding African Americans and other minorities and come up with pretty much identical results. The reason I'm sharing it is that is demonstrates how unconscious/subconscious biases and prejudices like racism and sexism operate: most are not CONSCIOUS. So you may NOT consciously think "blacks are inferior to whites" all the while still being a flaming hardcore racist. But you CAN start monitoring your reactions to things and noticing if you're devaluing something or someone just because they're different from you. 
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/monkey-cage/wp/2013/10/04/why-is-work-by-women-systematically-devalued/

Like kaverr's misguided comment about people voting for Obama "just because he's black." The truth is not many people voted for Obama "just because" he's black, but a LOT of people refused to vote for him just because he's black, even though a good many of them probably came up with reasonable-sounding reasons (aka excuses and rationalizations) to (they think) keep from sounding racist.

Okay, so why should you even WANT to work on eliminating your racism?

Oh, to become a better person perhaps. Or, since racism is a system, institutionalized problem that prevents many from living up to their full God-given potential, to refuse to continue to be part of that. To refuse to continue to be part of the reason some people are paid less for no fault of their own. To refuse to be part of a system where Driving While Black is considered a suspicious activity and more blacks end up in prison with harsher sentences than whites. To help eliminate unnecessary division and strife between citizens of our nation and the world. To sow seeds of peace. And maybe most of all, for some -- because Jesus would heartily approve.

I've done a lot of work on my own racism over the years, but alas I ain't done yet. I still struggle with it at times -- those subconscious attitudes can be hard to even locate, let alone expunge. So I definitely have solid reason to believe the charge is true that if you grow up white in the U.S., you are sure to harbor some racism. Even blacks can be racist against other blacks, just as women can be sexist, entirely due to being part of this society. It's how we're acculturated. We can't help what we absorbed from the predominant culture, but we sure can help how we end up, what we keep and what we choose to outgrow.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They do not belong on this site. Thank you Solo.


This is a public site that we signed up for, so don't be silly.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> There's a lot of rationalizing "code language" in there that is still in use today to camouflage outright racism. Sorry, that's the truth.
> 
> And what it means "for the rest of the country" is precisely because of what it means and has meant to the South. We didn't make it up.
> 
> ...


Knitry, we've missed you. This is an excellent piece of writing - well-informed, articulate, even grammatically correct. Unfortunately, I think your words will fall on the deaf ears of the people you're addressing. The rest of us could use a kick in the pants, anyway.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Where did you get your psychology training?


Poor Purl
excellent question. Oh those ass umptions.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knitry said:


> There's a lot of rationalizing "code language" in there that is still in use today to camouflage outright racism. Sorry, that's the truth.
> 
> And what it means "for the rest of the country" is precisely because of what it means and has meant to the South. We didn't make it up.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this essay. You say it well.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> excellent question. Oh those ass umptions.


Actually, KPG once asked me that question, not expecting that I had a legitimate answer, which I gave. When I asked in return for her economics credentials, she changed the subject.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I do not speak for all Southerners, so that is a blatant lie. I am trying to explain to you why some people find your condemnations offensive. If you have a representation of Betsy Ross' flag hanging if I were British I could be offended. Should you be sued to hanging a flag that offends me?
> 
> You don't like the flag, and that is okay. *But people that raise the Confederate Flag have the Constitutional Right to express their beliefs.* I would find it hilarious if you came off your arrogant Yankee throne, come to Richmond or Fredericksburg and express those views at one of the Confederate Cemeteries. I would bring a picnic lunch, parasol and sweet tea to watch the fun.


What I didn't catch when I first read this comment was that lovethelake is in one sentence claiming free speech rights for flying the Confederate flag, while in the next breath warning that there'd be quite a commotion if someone tried to exercise THEIR rights to free speech if the content of that speech wasn't all that acceptable to the locals, and she would enjoy the spectacle. Hmmm. So, free speech just for some -- just for the "right" ones or the right speech??

Nevermind: the people who raise the Confederate Flag have a Constitutional Right not to have the GOVERNMENT tell them they can't, but the rest of us can scream bloody murder about it if we want. The First Amendment ONLY protects against government's intrusion into speech, that's all -- and there are a lot of types of speech that are prohibited anyway, such as yelling Fire in a crowded theater; engaging in conspiracies; threats to harm people; dishonest advertising; and more I'm not remembering off the top of my head.

And just in case anyone is interested, here it is, in all its glory:



> Amendment I
> 
> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances. http://www.archives.gov/exhibits/charters/bill_of_rights_transcript.html


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitry said:


> There's a lot of rationalizing "code language" in there that is still in use today to camouflage outright racism. Sorry, that's the truth.
> 
> And what it means "for the rest of the country" is precisely because of what it means and has meant to the South. We didn't make it up.
> 
> ...


WOW! - :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
:thumbup:

You have expressed so well, my feelings about what is happening in the United States as a person from another country-who was not raised with the same background, even though we fight the same feelings about our 'superiority to First Nations people'".

I have tried to express my feelings about this so often but you have put it into words that completely express my feelings and opinions.

In all our countries there are things we grew up with that need to be looked at honestly. thank you for expressing what I feel and have felt for years, especially this past years when a President not fully white was elected and the division it has caused - I believe because of these feelings in a lot of people who don't realize that it is because of his race.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitry said:


> There's a lot of rationalizing "code language" in there that is still in use today to camouflage outright racism. Sorry, that's the truth.
> 
> And what it means "for the rest of the country" is precisely because of what it means and has meant to the South. We didn't make it up.
> 
> ...


Knitry
THANK YOU. 
Learning is easy, to erase some that we have been taught and shed bad habits we picked up along the way can be very difficult. That however is no reason to avoid trying.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

I find it always interesting that those who have the least to offer want to impose the most on others.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

CRUZ:
when he stood with Palin I noticed that he wore a jacket just like Pres. G.W. Bush wears periodically. Is that Texan attire or does he think he is like Bush? I was not fan of G.W. but he is far superior to Cruz.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> How old are you? You speak like a high school student.


Poor Purl
Does not early and late age have a lot in common?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> Does not early and late age have a lot in common?


I hope so, Huckleberry. I was adorable as a child; now, not so much.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope so, Huckleberry. I was adorable as a child; now, not so much.


Poor Purl
adorable never left you, it is in a different category now.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Wars which Democrats were in favor of at the time.
> 
> Do I need to remind you of the 7 trillion debt racked up by this administration, that is more than all others combined?


Well, the debt IS up under Obama. But not nearly as much as it was under Bush:

_In 2001, the national debt *Bush* inherited was around $5.7T, give or take. Some of that debt in 2001 has to be attributed to Clinton, just as some of the debt in 2009 when Obama took office has to be attributed to Bush. When W. left office in 2009, the debt was nearly $11T. That's *an increase of 89 percent.*

Under *Obama,* the debt has increased from about $11T to about $15T, about *40 percent.*

*And what's behind that increase? Historically low taxes and historically low revenues -- and the worst financial crash since the 1930s. There's been no "binge" in spending, as Knoller wants you to believe. *_ http://crooksandliars.com/blue-texan/cbss-mark-knoller-falsely-claims-debt-h



> That Obamacare costs nearly 3X what was originally promised and will only increase.


Rubbish. It's not even fully in force yet. But even so, as I've pointed out before, it was designed to pay for itself. According to the Washington Post:

_the health-care law, which has mostly not yet kicked in (and according to the Congressional Budget Office will not add to the deficit in its first 10 years)._ http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/fact-checker/post/is-obama-responsible-for-a-5-trillion-increase-in-the-debt/2012/05/15/gIQACA0QSU_blog.html



> That was a total underhanded debacle. How about all the grants to the "green" companies that have since declared bankruptcy to the tune of 60B. How many hungry people could that feed? How many uninsured could receive help with that money? The list goes on, and on and on.


Tsk, tsk, there you go, believing what you hear from rightwing sources. I will keep telling those of you who trot out false facts (aka: lies, though they're not YOUR lies) that you're being LIED to, and this one's especially rich:

_You put $90 billion into  into green jobs, Romney said during the first presidential debate on Wednesday evening. And these businesses  many of them have gone out of business. I think about half of them, of the ones have been invested in, theyve gone out of business.

<snip>

Heather Taylor, director of the advocacy affiliate of the environmental group Natural Resources Defense Council, rejected Romneys claim that half of the companies that received stimulus funds have gone out of business.

The number cited by Romney is complete fiction  a handful of companies granted loan guarantees have folded  but hundreds of other companies are succeeding, she said.

To say that half the investments failed because of two years of the loan guarantee is like declaring the world series winner based on who got a hit in the second inning of game two._

The reason it's so rich is that Romney's Bain Capital is in business to DRIVE the businesses it buys out of business. It's called vulture capitalism. They come in and swoop up flailing companies, load them with debt, pay themselves very, very handsomely, and then declare bankruptcy, leaving those who loaned them money holding the bag. I used to enjoy K-B Toys, even though I'm not much of a toy person. Then I didn't notice them in the malls anymore. Come to find out, that was just one of the companies Romney's Bain Capital drove out of business. But no matter. Instead, let's focus instead on the administration TRYING to do well.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

If you'd like an update on Obamacare, try this: http://www.whitehouse.gov/share/get-covered-stories?utm_source=snapshot&utm_medium=email&utm_content=101813-topper


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitry

The only way Obamacare can pay for itself is for it to have 7M buy policies, according to the government. The base is the young and healthy, if they don't enroll, the whole system collapses. The young are not rushing to make this happen, especially when they realize that have to pay more now when they can least afford to. The plan has already lost a portion of this base by allowing them to stay on their parents' insurance. Those that are not working or have had their hours cut back are not going to spend what money they do have on health insurance. So, how is Obamacare going to pay for itself?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, indeed, we are what we have lived.



Knitry said:


> There's a lot of rationalizing "code language" in there that is still in use today to camouflage outright racism. Sorry, that's the truth.
> 
> And what it means "for the rest of the country" is precisely because of what it means and has meant to the South. We didn't make it up.
> 
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Knitry
> 
> The only way Obamacare can pay for itself is for it to have 7M buy policies, according to the government. The base is the young and healthy, if they don't enroll, the whole system collapses. The young are not rushing to make this happen, especially when they realize that have to pay more now when they can least afford to. The plan has already lost a portion of this base by allowing them to stay on their parents' insurance. Those that are not working or have had their hours cut back are not going to spend what money they do have on health insurance. So, how is Obamacare going to pay for itself?


From Align America:

"Story: Where Does the Money Come From? Besides the Individual Mandate penalty/tax, there are numerous NEW or INCREASED taxes and fees to fund all that is required by this law.

-- +.9% Increase in Medicare Tax Rate (plus next item)

--3.8% New Tax on unearned income for high-income taxpayers= $210.2 billion ($200,000 for individual and $250,000 for joint filers)

--New Annual Fee on health insurance providers = $60 billion (For calculation - Sec 9010 (b) of the PPACA.)[1]

--40% New Tax on health insurance policies which cost more than $10,200 for an individual or $27,500 for a family, per year = $32 billion (inland tax as opposed to an importation tax)

--New Annual Fee on manufacturers and importers of branded drugs = $27 billion (For calculation - Sec 9008 (b) of the PPACA)

--2.3% New Tax on manufacturers and importers of certain medical devices = $20 billion

-- +2.5% Increase (7.5% to 10%) in the Adjusted Gross Income floor on medical expenses deduction = $15.2 billion

--Limit annual contributions to $2,500 on flexible spending arrangements in cafeteria plans (plans that allow employees to choose between different types of benefits) = $13 billion

--All other revenue sources = $14.9 billion

--10% New Tax imposed on each individual for whom indoor tanning services are performed.

--3.8% New Tax on investment income. Includes: gross income from interest, dividends, royalties, rents, and net capital gains. Investment income does not include interest on tax-exempt bonds, veterans benefits, excluded gain from the sale of a principle residence, distributions from retirement plans, or amounts subject to self-employment taxes. (The lesser of net investment income or the excess of modified Adjusted Gross Income over a the dollar amount at which the highest income tax bracket, typically $250,000 for married filing jointly and $200,000 filing as an individual). "


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> The Confed flag should be named as hate that it is. And it should be banned. Except I guess when it's displayed in a private house at a klan party when they dance around in their bedsheets.


No wonder LTL wants me down there for a visit and to open my big mouth. 
She thinks I would look good as part of a cross.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> No wonder LTL wants me down there for a visit and to open my big mouth.
> She thinks I would look good as part of a cross.


Sure looks like it--here's the head of the welcoming committee.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sure looks like it--here's the head of the welcoming committee.


Good Lord, I am an old white "entitled" woman sitting at my computer in Massachusetts and that THING scares me. 
What kind of pigs can support that crap?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

The Entertainment Committee--Southern hospitality at its finest!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Good Lord, I am an old white "entitled" woman sitting at my computer in Massachusetts and that THING scares me.
> What kind of pigs can support that crap?


These faces can answer your question. Absolutely monstrous that these groups prey on young people and fill them with hate.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> If you'd like an update on Obamacare, try this: http://www.whitehouse.gov/share/get-covered-stories?utm_source=snapshot&utm_medium=email&utm_content=101813-topper


You know what? I don't even care if extending medical care to the people who earn under 30K a year through medicaid ISN'T paying for itself. 
I believe that we have a responsibility to each other. If that costs me a few extra dollars a year, so be it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Knitry
> 
> The only way Obamacare can pay for itself is for it to have 7M buy policies, according to the government. The base is the young and healthy, if they don't enroll, the whole system collapses. The young are not rushing to make this happen, especially when they realize that have to pay more now when they can least afford to. The plan has already lost a portion of this base by allowing them to stay on their parents' insurance. Those that are not working or have had their hours cut back are not going to spend what money they do have on health insurance. So, how is Obamacare going to pay for itself?


We are going to pay dearly. Lots and lots over the present health care costs. Obamacare must go.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> You know what? I don't even care if extending medical care to the people who earn under 30K a year through medicaid ISN'T paying for itself.
> I believe that we have a responsibility to each other. If that costs me a few extra dollars a year, so be it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> You know what? I don't even care if extending medical care to the people who earn under 30K a year through medicaid ISN'T paying for itself.
> I believe that we have a responsibility to each other. If that costs me a few extra dollars a year, so be it.


Same here, Jelun. I willingly pay taxes so that so that every American can eat, and adequate medical care is at least as important. And, even though the righties don't seem to grasp it, it's very true that those panic-stricken pilgrimages the desperately ill make to the ER are not free. The ACA is a way of reducing them and reducing the cost by treating folks before they require life-saving (and highly expensive) medical treatment.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> You know what? I don't even care if extending medical care to the people who earn under 30K a year through medicaid ISN'T paying for itself.
> I believe that we have a responsibility to each other. If that costs me a few extra dollars a year, so be it.


I agree. When I stated this same thing awhile back, the response from the righties was, "why do you want to give your money away to the government?" They couldn't understand that I felt that it was my responsibility as a citizen to contribute via taxes to the common good. They just didn't get it. I think they thought I was some kind of oddity.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I agree. When I stated this same thing awhile back, the response from the righties was, "why do you want to give your money away to the government?" They couldn't understand that I felt that it was my responsibility as a citizen to contribute via taxes to the common good. They just didn't get it. I think they thought I was some kind of oddity.


We get to chip in for wars we didn't agree with; why wouldn't we do likewise for something constructive and necessary?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We are going to pay dearly. Lots and lots over the present health care costs. Obamacare must go.


Here's a better suggestion: you go. Find a new country where you'll be safe from the Obamacare mythical monster.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Here's a better suggestion: you go. Find a new country where you'll be safe from the Obamacare mythical monster.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> You know what? I don't even care if extending medical care to the people who earn under 30K a year through medicaid ISN'T paying for itself.
> I believe that we have a responsibility to each other. If that costs me a few extra dollars a year, so be it.


jelun2
exactly how I feel about it.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Knitry said:


> There's a lot of rationalizing "code language" in there that is still in use today to camouflage outright racism. Sorry, that's the truth.
> 
> And what it means "for the rest of the country" is precisely because of what it means and has meant to the South. We didn't make it up.
> 
> ...


This is, without doubt, one of the finest responses I have read on this site. Thank you !!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Gee. I need some more things to help me - perhaps you'd like to donate some money to me for my expenses that are necessary.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Here's a better suggestion: you go. Find a new country where you'll be safe from the Obamacare mythical monster.


Better suggestion: You Go and soon.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Expensive massages, top shelf vodka and five-star hotels: First Lady accused of spending $10m in public money on her vacations
Posted on 18 October, 2013 http://gopthedailydose.com/2013/10/18 
Dailymail
The Obamas summer break on Marthas Vineyard has already been branded a PR disaster after the couple arrived four hours apart on separate government jets.
But according to new reports, this is the least of their extravagances.
White House sources today claimed that the First Lady has spent $10million of U.S. taxpayers money on vacations alone in the past year.
Expensive taste: Michelle Obama, pictured yesterday in Massachusetts, has been accused of spending $10m of public money on vacations
Branding her disgusting and a vacation junkie, they say the 47-year-old mother-of-two has been indulging in five-star hotels, where she splashes out on expensive massages and alcohol.
More
Revealed: How Obama goes hobnobbing with friends and donors while on Marthas Vineyard family holiday
Michelle Obama shows up her husband in tiny purple bike shorts as the President lags behind in jeans
Nothing like a world of porn kings and gangsters to take your mind off things Obama gets stuck into his holiday reading amidst global turmoil
Get Mrs Obamas sense of style with MailLife.co.uk
The top source told the National Enquirer: Its disgusting. Michelle is taking advantage of her privileged position while the most hardworking Americans can barely afford a week or two off work.
When its all added up, shes spent more than $10million in taxpayers money on her vacations.
His and her jets: The President and his wife, who are spending nine days on Marthas Vineyard, have come under fire for travelling on separate planes
The First Lady is believed to have taken 42 days of holiday in the past year, including a $375,000 break in Spain and a four-day ski trip to Vail, Colorado, where she spent $2,000 a night on a suite at the Sebastian hotel.
And the first familys nine-day stay in Marthas Vineyard is also proving costly, with rental of the Blue Heron Farm property alone costing an estimated $50,000 a week.
The source continued: Michelle also enjoys drinking expensive booze during her trips. She favours martinis with top-shelf vodka and has a taste for rich sparking wines.
The vacations are totally Michelles idea. Shes like a junkie. She cant schedule enough getaways, and she lives from one to the next  all the while sticking it to hardworking Americans.
Travelling in style: Mrs Obama during her $375,000 trip to Spain last year
And from the following comments (there wee over 1200  all negative) one can see how many adoring public admirers she has. 
Show you what HYPOCRITES Democrats are - for a second imagine this was Laura Bush and what would people be saying?!?!?!? Dem's need a moral core...
Lazy bum who likes to rub it in our faces! Like to see her and her idiot husband have to live on a normal salary!

Why is this not misuse of public funds and a crime?

Why is anybody surprised at this? During the shut down, his federally funded golf course stayed open while he kicked out seniors on Lake Mead.

She was never proud to be an American, until her husband wormed his socialist /marxist self into office. Now Michelle Obama spends our money as if it had an early expiration date!

Disgusting.

They have spent more of our tax dollars than ANY....possibly all?....presidents before them. DISGRACEFUL. Like kids in a candy store with mommy and daddy's credit card.

oh, how they say they're so concerned about the american people ...& look how much they spend constantly & trying to tell us how to live on a miserly amt each month...what hypocrites in the white house...they are not true christians, christians wouldn't put themselves before the people!

Why do we allow this behavior ?

Is it my imagination or is this beginning to smack of trailer trash lottery winners with no bottom in the bucket of cash.

Sam u mean from the crack house to the White House!

Biggest pig ever, another liar.

No matter how hard they try, they will always be trash

Hypocrite, con-artist, lying, piece of sh#t scum bag!!!!

I wish the media would stop advertising for this bum and his idiot wife.

you forgot the free dog ride

unmitigated audacity to spend so much while our children go without!!

When they leave, count the spoons.

Such Phonies!!

she needs to pay that out of her own pocket..they're millionaires so why are we footing the bills?

and the mooch rolls on.

What POS, the woman has no moral compass what so ever. The article also fails to mention the king sent a Marine Corps Osprey to fly his dog to Martha's Vineyard and this isn't the first time he has flown his dog on a separate plane.

and Nancy Reagan got lambasted by the liberal media for buying new China for the WH that was privately funded...

Yep. A little extravagant ....

Even Oprah don't roll like that!

Disgraceful. Don't know for sure, but I have an idea, if her husband is the worst president, but she is definitely the worst First Lady.

The more I see Michael I mean Michelle the more I am convinced the story that she was once a man, her arms & shoulders are bigger then Odumba's. 
It's a shame when this country is broke but yet these two pieces of crap go off and waste our tax money.
I have an idea people boycott this administration & the fed simply don't pay taxes exempt your self on ur W2

Only 3 more years of their spending our money. Then they will be gone: so will our tax money!But we won't have to look at them anymore. Just can 't wait. Doesn 't look much like a 1st lady to me!!

There will never be a moral code in the hearts and minds of the Obamas and their top flunkies!

Moochelle.

What can we do? I like expressing my opinion online but we need to get together and take them out!

Nah, he will keep blaming it on Bush!

Doesn't he hang out with jayz and pditty? This is what these people do, they must represent as they say. This is our new America. We can either get used to it or take it back. Our forefathers are rolling in their graves at the vulgarity of the state of things.

Disgusting. She needs to be put on a budget like the rest of us.

The highest level of welfare

That heifer needs to go!!

Life is just a vapor, it is here for a little while, and then is no more. So Michele I hope you enjoy yourself for now. I have been redeemed by the blood of Jesus!

Wonder if she used her EBT card to buy the vodka?

Repugnant does not even to spell it out. Totally croocked!!

Yet, we are in over our heads in debt!

how do you like our America now michelle. not bad when youre in control of it first lady.

Wish she would stay on vacation. Such a sickening so called 1st Lady!

But I get furloughed. So this woman can live it up.

MOOCHELLE, enjoying every minute of spending the country she HATES into BANKRUPTCY !
There's something we can cut from the budget; vacations.

so sick of her face and his too!

The Obama family costs U.S. taxpayers 20 times as much as the Royals cost the British. And the Royals are not working to help British enemies and to destroy the U.K.!

They arrived four hours a part so Barry could spend time with Reggie Luv,...Those 5 star hotels had to have had bullet proof glass on the whole floor that they stayed in,...thats part of the reason their vacations are so expensive,...because Barry demands bullet proof glass everywhere. He is either getting paranoid or he is getting real popular. ??? He is not a KING and he needs to QUIT living like one.

She had to go see her pimp.

This is misuse of public funds and should be a crime, really. I don't think we've ever had a First Family so worried about acting and living like celebrities.They should pay for their own vacations out of pocket! Eitherway, WHY ARE THEY TAKING VACATIONS when there are military families without pay? Makes me sick. I'm ready for IMPEACHMENT!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

momeee said:


> Expensive massages, top shelf vodka and five-star hotels: First Lady accused of spending $10m in public money on her vacations
> Posted on 18 October, 2013 http://gopthedailydose.com/2013/10/18
> Dailymail
> The Obamas summer break on Marthas Vineyard has already been branded a PR disaster after the couple arrived four hours apart on separate government jets.
> ...


Yea, let's give more money to the government so that Michelle can spend it on massages.

I like the word impeachment. He needs to find a new job.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

@momeee
I wouldn't even read this crap. Why don't you ever think that it might be all lies?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> @momeee
> I wouldn't even read this crap. Why don't you ever think that it might be all lies?


Because it's not!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said "We are going to pay dearly. Lots and lots over the present health care costs. Obamacare must go."

Note: There is a good chart with the original articlle which I could not get to copy. See link.

How Will You Fare in the Obamacare Exchanges?
By Drew Gonshorowski http://washingtonexaminer.com/
There are literally no comparisons to current rates. That is, [the Department of Health and Human Services] has chosen to dodge the question of whose rates are going up, and how much. Instead they try to distract with a comparison to a hypothetical number that has nothing to do with the actual experience of real people.Douglas Holtz-Eakin
President, American Action Forum[1]

Enrollment in Obamacares health insurance exchanges has proven to be a somewhat difficult process amidst technical glitches and delays. Aside from the issues associated with actually purchasing health care, once an individual gets a quote for health insurance on an exchange, is the premium higher or lower than before?

Our research finds that for many states, the insurance on health exchanges will cost more than existing insurance. This study illustrates that the general experience for individuals shopping on the exchange is that of increasing premiums from what was available to them prior to implementation of the exchanges. Many families and individuals will face this reality as they apply for coverage, and the implications of experiencing sticker shock are important to consider if enough people choose not to sign up for coverage for various reasons.

Methodology
The Heritage Health Insurance Microsimulation Model (HHIMM), in concordance with insurer data compiled by Mark Farrah and Associates, is used to create a snapshot of what it looks like to shop for insurance prior to exchange implementation. This data is used to build weighted average premiums within the rating areas, similar to the process described in the most recent release from the Department of Health and Human Services (HHS).[2]

First, we use expected age distribution in the individual market from the HHIMM. Next, we use census data for the county populations in order to scale up to the state level, creating something that is roughly comparable to the weighted averages presented by HHS.[3] This comparison is different from others in that, rather than comparing specific plans, it is designed to capture the difference in premium levels between the exchange and what could be acquired in the market.

This paper is meant to provide a necessary segue to HHSs data summary, creating an apples-to-apples comparison of exchange data to what the costs are for individuals. Effectively, we have used the same methods that were employed to provide summary data on the exchange markets to prior insurance data in order to get the closest comparison.
Some state-based exchanges have data releases that are more limited than the 36 federal exchanges. For state exchanges, some premiums must be estimated. As is the case with all studies built to address the changes in exchange premiums, it is important to note that when more data becomes available, results could vary slightly. 
This study considers the data as released by HHS. States with little data released are omitted from this study.[4]

Results
Individuals in most states will end up spending more on the exchanges. It is true that in some states, the experience could be the opposite. This is because those states had already over-regulated insurance markets that led to sharply higher premiums through adverse selection, as is the case of New York. Many states, however, double or nearly triple premiums for young adults. Arizona, Arkansas, Georgia, Kansas, and Vermont see some of the largest increases in premiums.[5]

The Obama Administration is desperate for younger people to enroll to prevent an adverse selection death spiral. As pointed out by Sam Cappellanti at the American Action Forum, The enrollment of these low cost young adultsis essential as they are required to subsidize the costs of insuring the elderly and chronically ill.[6] However, young adults face a penalty for not enrolling that is projected to be far less than the insurance coverage they could receive. 
Our findings confirm that younger populations see larger percentage increases in premiums. A state that exhibits this clearly is Vermont, where the increase for 27-year-olds is 144 percent and the increase for 50-year-olds is still 60 percent, but far less. All states exhibit this relationship.

Many individuals will experience sticker shock when shopping on the exchanges. It is clear that many policies and cross-subsidization within Obamacare will lead to upward shifts in premiums. These policies include the health insurance tax, essential health benefit and actuarial value regulations, less allowed age variability in premiums, community rating, and guaranteed issue.[7] However, real uncertainty, amidst a rocky start, surrounds what enrollment will look like in the exchanges.

Fantasy Savings
Obamacare will leave many people paying more for their health insurance. The healthcare.gov website is learning to crawl, with additional data trickling in. However, based on information already released by HHS, states, and insurance plans, the claims of savings on premiums for the average participant is a fantasy.

Drew Gonshorowski is a Policy Analyst in the Center for Data Analysis at The Heritage Foundation.
------------------------- 
[1]Quoted in Avik Roy, Double Down: Obamacare Will Increase Avg Individual Market Insurance Premiums by 99 Percent for Men, 62 Percent for Women, Forbes, September 25, 2013, http://www.forbes.com/sites/theapothecary/2013/09/25/double-down-obamacare-will-increase-avg-individual-market-insurance-premiums-by-99-for-men-62-for-women/ (accessed October 11, 2013).
[2]U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, Health Insurance Marketplace Premiums for 2014, September 2013, http://aspe.hhs.gov/health/reports/2013/MarketplacePremiums/ib_marketplace_premiums.cfm (accessed October 10, 2013).
[3]HHSs main exchange dataset can be found here: https://www.healthcare.gov/health-plan-information/ (accessed October 10, 2013).
[4]Massachusetts and Hawaii are omitted. Minnesota, Kentucky, and Maryland have issued small releases.
[5]Virginias data likely has data entry errors. Omitting the entries that are likely incorrect suggests that Virginias likely premium increases are 115 percent for 27-year-olds, 65 percent for 50-year-olds, and 30 percent for a family of four.
[6]Sam Cappellanti, Premium Increases for Young Invincibles Under the ACA and the Impending Premium Spiral, American Action Forum, October 2, 2013, http://americanactionforum.org/research/premium-increases-for-young-invincibles-under-the-aca-and-the-impending (accessed October 10, 2013).
[7]Ibid.

.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Because it's not!


Oh, please. Do a little research online from reputable sources. That crap isn't really even worthy of another response.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

If this were "all lies" there would be massive law suits and covert actions to prevent the media from publishing it. 
Look at the millions the O's have spent to hid their records, etc.

Because you like this administration, doesn't make anything negative about it a lie. If all the info had been freely given by media prior to 2007 he would not have been elected.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

@momeee
More right wing organizations. Do you think there's a little bias here?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> If this were "all lies" there would be massive law suits and covert actions to prevent the media from publishing it.
> Look at the millions the O's have spent to hid their records, etc.
> 
> Because you like this administration, doesn't make anything negative about it a lie. If all the info had been freely given by media prior to 2007 he would not have been elected.[/
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yea, let's give more money to the government so that Michelle can spend it on massages.
> 
> I like the word impeachment. He needs to find a new job.


Mommee -- and Luke Lucy -

It is hard to tell from that post which of you are quoting the 'stuff' either lukelucy or momee -It was Momee-

I have read luke lucy's posts since day one and not one post that I can remember has been about anyone or anything except dislike and hate of the President and First lady.

WOW ! you sure got that off your chest -- what a bunch of crap! you hate them so much that you make a fool of yourself! Have you ever met him, or her, have you ever really looked at anything that doesn't agree and feed the huge anger towards him that you feel. it is sad. I admit 
I knew you disliked him but this is over the edge. sorry -- No need to jump on me. nothing I could say could be as sick and as full of hate as what you posted above.

luke Lucy It doesn't matter how the conversation goes you bring up the President and his wife- even if it doesn't have anything to do with the conversation. It is such a personal thing with you -- why?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Oh, please. Do a little research online from reputable sources. That crap isn't really even worthy of another response.


You should be doing research. You'd be surprised by what you find.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You should be doing research. You'd be surprised by what you find.


I don't believe it requires any research,, so I won't.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Gee. I need some more things to help me - perhaps you'd like to donate some money to me for my expenses that are necessary.


Nope.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Better suggestion: You Go and soon.


 You're the one who doesn't like it here. Susan seems perfectly happy about the state of the country.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

momeee said:


> Expensive massages, top shelf vodka and five-star hotels: First Lady accused of spending $10m in public money on her vacations
> Posted on 18 October, 2013 http://gopthedailydose.com/2013/10/18
> Dailymail


This is the most repulsive piece of slime you've posted yet. You don't care that it's all lies, do you?

Michele Obama is 4 times the lady you are.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> We get to chip in for wars we didn't agree with; why wouldn't we do likewise for something constructive and necessary?


I just figure it this way, the RWNs get to pay for the corporations to avoid taxes. I get to help people eat and stay healthy.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Mommee -- and Luke Lucy -
> 
> It is hard to tell from that post which of you are quoting the 'stuff' either lukelucy or momee -It was Momee-
> 
> ...


Thank you , Designer1234. I would regard you as an objective observer, since you don't vote in the US.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Oh, please. Do a little research online from reputable sources. That crap isn't really even worthy of another response.


HAHAHAAA, how can you expect to have a rational discussion with someone who actually states that they believe the Obamas have spent lots and lots of money on hiding nothing?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> This is the most repulsive piece of slime you've posted yet. You don't care that it's all lies, do you?
> 
> Michele Obama is 4 times the lady you are.


Oh what raging BS, a person can accuse momeee of spreading Triple E. Does that make it true?
Someone can accuse LTL of tossing dead bodies in a lake. Does that make it true? 
An accusation could be made that LukeLucy is a bisexual or transgender cross dresser. Does that make it true? 
It's sheer stupidity.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> momeee said:
> 
> 
> > If this were "all lies" there would be massive law suits and covert actions to prevent the media from publishing it.
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

momeee said:


> Expensive massages, top shelf vodka and five-star hotels: First Lady accused of spending $10m in public money on her vacations
> Posted on 18 October, 2013 http://gopthedailydose.com/2013/10/18
> Dailymail
> The Obamas summer break on Marthas Vineyard has already been branded a PR disaster after the couple arrived four hours apart on separate government jets.
> ...


Momeee
I can't wait to see Obamacare in full force so that folks like you get much needed treatment and we some relief from the likes of you. You are a prime example that Creationism is a farce. No God would have ever created such simpletons.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Momeee
> I can't wait to see Obamacare in full force so that folks like you get much needed treatment and we some relief from the likes of you. You are a prime example that Creationism is a farce. No God would have ever created such simpletons.


Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Mommee -- and Luke Lucy -
> 
> It is hard to tell from that post which of you are quoting the 'stuff' either lukelucy or momee -It was Momee-
> 
> ...


Designer,

You are the first person I can respect that has opposed what I say. Thank you for your words. I do not hate BO personally. My vehemence comes from the love of my country and what I think is best. I do not mean it to come out as a personal attack on BO, but I as I look back I can see how it can be perceived that way.

I completely disagree with the way he is running this country. I would like our country to be a strong country and I do not believe that he is the best person for the job.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

momeee said:


> If this were "all lies" there would be massive law suits and covert actions to prevent the media from publishing it.
> Look at the millions the O's have spent to hid their records, etc.
> 
> Because you like this administration, doesn't make anything negative about it a lie. If all the info had been freely given by media prior to 2007 he would not have been elected.


momeee
is the fence around you locked tight? If not, it needs such improvement. Can't take the risk of you getting out.

You know, you should be running for something like Trump's Circus as head Clown. Holy Cow you are entertaining. Not funny, but entertaining.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Designer,
> 
> You are the first person I can respect that has opposed what I say. Thank you for your words. I do not hate BO personally. My vehemence comes from the love of my country and what I think is best. I do not mean it to come out as a personal attack on BO, but I as I look back I can see how it can be perceived that way.
> 
> I completely disagree with the way he is running this country. I would like our country to be a strong country and I do not believe that he is the best person for the job.


Lukelucy
you are racist to the core, simple as that. 
Spare us your argument against it. Nothing you could ever say will erase your bigotry and racism.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You're the one who doesn't like it here. Susan seems perfectly happy about the state of the country.


Not for long.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This is the most repulsive piece of slime you've posted yet. You don't care that it's all lies, do you?
> 
> Michele Obama is 4 times the lady you are.


Ha, Ha, Haaaaa.....


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I just figure it this way, the RWNs get to pay for the corporations to avoid taxes. I get to help people eat and stay healthy.


No, you are allowing politicians to fretter your money to things you have no control over and would probably not like. Naïve is the word.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Oh, please. Do a little research online from reputable sources. That crap isn't really even worthy of another response.


alcameron
you see, reputable sources are not something these folks are looking for. It does not fit their agenda nor the company they keep. In some Klans getting smart makes you an outcast and that can make one very lonely when you have no friends in educated circles.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> you are racist to the core, simple as that.
> Spare us your argument against it. Nothing you could ever say will erase your bigotry and racism.


I know I am not a racist. I am certain of that fact.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> No, you are allowing politicians to fretter your money to things you have no control over and would probably not like. Naïve is the word.


Lukelucy
you are right, some spending I despise. I am totally AGAINST Wars like the ones Bush/Cheney invented and we now have to pay for dearly and for a long, long time. Why would you support such carnage? Never heard you complain about that. Now there is a subject of importance. Keeping our weapons out of other countries can only strengthen our nation. I guess that is not something you are concerned about. You go for fiction to avoid horrible facts. It ain't working M'am. We will never forget.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I know I am not a racist. I am certain of that fact.


Lukelucy
I think that someone needs to explain racism to you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I know I am not a racist. I am certain of that fact.


You may believe with all your heart that that's true, but face it honey--you're now running with the white-sheet crowd. The comments posted below mommee's article comparing Michelle to a Silverback Ape, calling her a "no good black f--in' n--gger b--tch" and urging folks to "impeach the muslim *********" make that very clear. Are you honestly proud of yourself for spreading this stuff around? Would you like your grandchildren to hear what the folks standing beside you are screaming? How would you feel if you heard the same vile words and epithets coming from their lips? Is this how Christians express themselves?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> You may believe with all your heart that that's true, but face it honey--you're now running with the white-sheet crowd. The comments posted below mommee's article comparing Michelle to a Silverback Ape, calling her a "no good black f--in' n--gger b--tch" and urging folks to "impeach the muslim *********" make that very clear. Are you honestly proud of yourself for spreading this stuff around? Would you like your grandchildren to hear what the folks standing beside you are screaming? How would you feel if you heard the same vile words and epithets coming from their lips? Is this how Christians express themselves?


Yikes! I didn't look as I am trying to be more careful about the sites I visit. I just has to unload TONS of cookies (not the good tasting kind). 
It sounds like there is a virus of a worse kind than I was concerned about.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Yikes! I didn't look as I am trying to be more careful about the sites I visit. I just has to unload TONS of cookies (not the good tasting kind).
> It sounds like there is a virus of a worse kind than I was concerned about.


Ooof--didn't even think about that, Jelun. I'm going to purge my computer, then restart. How'd you like to get on that site's mailing lists or be subjected to its pop-up ads? The very thought makes my blood run cold.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Designer,
> 
> You are the first person I can respect that has opposed what I say. Thank you for your words. I do not hate BO personally. My vehemence comes from the love of my country and what I think is best. I do not mean it to come out as a personal attack on BO, but I as I look back I can see how it can be perceived that way.
> 
> I completely disagree with the way he is running this country. I would like our country to be a strong country and I do not believe that he is the best person for the job.


Luke why do you call him BO which we all know is usually what body odour is called. I stand by what I said. I have been reading the posts on this thread for months and I can't remember - although there must be some posts from you that were not personally aimed at the Obama's so much so that the dreadful dreadful, crap that Momee posted was posted by you( I thought) until I read it again. I hope you are telling the truth. I hope you have taken at least a bit of time to read other views and made an 
intelligent decision. I am not arguing your disagreement with his policies but personal vicious attacks are what bother me.

the crap and lies posted by Momee are so outrageous that it makes me sick to my stomach. I thought that the President of the United States, no matter from what party deserved respect. It used to be that way. The first lady was not called a slut- if the word was not used it was implied. She put herself through university and became a lawyer -- Do you believe the things that Momee posted? please tell me the truth? I seriously believe that you do from your posts. I hope you don't.

I have been interested and admired the United States since I first became interested in Politics, especially since I met so many Americans when we went to Arizona to get away from our bitter winters. I know also that everything that involves US Policy and politics affects the rest of the world. I can't believe someone would post such trash when people from all over the world can read what is being posted. You don't do your 'side ' a favour by posting such outrageous trash - you hurt your cause Momee. With people around the world - as we see it for the lies and hatred you spout.

Shame! I don't care if you are a Republican, Tea Party member or what -- but vicious posts like that cause you and your country terrible harm. that is my opinion. It is without a doubt the worst I have seen on any of the political threads, although I might be wrong as there is lots of nastiness posted all the time here and I try very hard to avoid reading the nastiness. However I came back to read the thoughts of you all on both sides because of the mess in the past two weeks.

I hope that you mean you respect my opinion. I find it hard to believe that -- it isn't that my opinion is that important it is that it is hurting your country - this rigid attack without finding true facts.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> @momeee
> I wouldn't even read this crap. Why don't you ever think that it might be all lies?


Al I do believe that all of them have their own hoods and gowns hanging in their closets. I wonder if momeee is one of the grand wizards? She has posted crap like this before but I guess all of them have been doing that. They have seen the handwriting on the wall and yet they keep beating the proverbial "dead horse". They don't accept the fact that they lost the "Civil War" why should they accept a black President and his family or any possible success that the President might have like a health care plan. They are scared to death because they don't fit in to this new world and they are resorting to what humans who are not too well educated or exposed to much outside of their narrow little worlds do, they come out swinging and attacking what scares them and they are holding on for dear life to the few things that ever made sense to them that they are now losing or perceive to be losing. I used to feel sorry for them but not anymore. I am sick of how many of them cling to and hide behind religion as a defense. The TP has preyed upon them and they fell for it and for them the sky is falling. The fact that a hand full of them still come out here to argue their point is pitiful. They will never admit defeat. It's difficult to even seriously interact with any of them any longer. They obviously have no pride. If they did I think they would be too embarrassed to show their faces.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Al I do believe that all of them have their own hoods and gowns hanging in their closets. I wonder if momeee is one of the grand wizards? She has posted crap like this before but I guess all of them have been doing that. They have seen the handwriting on the wall and yet they keep beating the proverbial "dead horse". They don't accept the fact that they lost the "Civil War" why should they accept a black President and his family or any possible success that the President might have like a health care plan. They are scared to death because they don't fit in to this new world and they are resorting to what humans who are not too well educated or exposed to much outside of their narrow little worlds do, they come out swinging and attacking what scares them and they are holding on for dear life to the few things that ever made sense to them that they are now losing or perceive to be losing. I used to feel sorry for them but not anymore. I am sick of how many of them cling to and hide behind religion as a defense. The TP has preyed upon them and they fell for it and for them the sky is falling. The fact that a hand full of them still come out here to argue their point is pitiful. They will never admit defeat. It's difficult to even seriously interact with any of them any longer. They obviously have no pride. If they did I think they would be too embarrassed to show their faces.


Isn't this the beauty of this? They don't have to show their faces?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Isn't this the beauty of this? They don't have to show their faces?


Yes--this could be anyone's child or grandchild.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes--this could be anyone's child or grandchild.


Well, not anybody's. It would have to be someone with a taste for LOTS of carbonated drinks and a space heater in the middle of the kitchen floor.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Well, not anybody's. It would have to be someone with a taste for LOTS of carbonated drinks and a space heater in the middle of the kitchen floor.


Yes--and let's not forget the beer, the cigarettes, and the pistol always within arm's reach.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes--and let's not forget the beer, the cigarettes, and the pistol always within arm's reach.


And the hole in the wall for the stash?


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So tell me who has found the microfilm? Why couldn't the Governor of Hawaii find the microfilm after he promised after he was elected that he would prove Obama was born there. Why was the name of the hospital on the birth certificate not in existence in 1961?
> 
> If you can find the answers to these questions I might start to believe you.


It amazes me that people are so unwilling to believe the truth about this. HOWEVER, let's say he wasn't born in Hawaii? So what? That would NOT make him ineligible to be President (as Senator Ted Cruz who was born in Canada and has presidential aspirations knows very well) because wherever he was born, he was born to a mother who absolutely WAS a U.S. citizen.

Here's what Wikipedia has to say about the matter: ------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Expressed belief in such theories has persisted despite Obama's pre-election release of his official Hawaiian birth certificate in 2008; confirmation, based on the original documents, by the Hawaii Department of Health; the April 2011 release of a certified copy of Obama's original Certificate of Live Birth (or long-form birth certificate); and contemporaneous birth announcements published in two Hawaii newspapers. Polls conducted in 2010 suggested that at least one quarter of adult Americans said that they doubted Obama's U.S. birth, while a May 2011 Gallup poll found that 13% of American adults (23% of Republicans) continued to express such doubts.

snip

On June 12, 2008, Obama's campaign responded to the rumors by posting an image of Obama's birth certificate on the "Fight The Smears" website.

The image is a scan of a laser printed document obtained from and certified by the Hawaii Department of Health on June 6, 2007. It is a "Certification of Live Birth", sometimes referred to as a short form birth certificate, and contains less information than the longer "Certificate of Live Birth", which Hawaii no longer issues. Asked about this, Hawaiian Department of Health spokeswoman Janice Okubo explained that Hawaii stopped issuing the longer "Certificate" in 2001 when their birth records were "put into electronic files for consistent reporting", and therefore Hawaii "does not have a short-form or long-form certificate". A "record of live birth", partially handwritten and partially typed, was created and submitted in 1961 when Obama was born, and is "located in a bound volume in a file cabinet on the first floor of the state Department of Health". The document was used to create the state's electronic records, and has been examined by state officials multiple times since the controversy began.

In releasing the certificate, the Obama website declared that the rumors "aren't actually about that piece of paper  they're about manipulating people into thinking Barack is not an American citizen". The campaign also provided the Daily Kos blog with a copy of the document. Referring to this release, National Review columnist Jim Geraghty, wrote on June 12, 2008:

...this document is what he or someone authorized by him was given by the state out of its records. Barring some vast conspiracy within the Hawaii State Department of Health, there is no reason to think his [original] birth certificate would have any different data.

Frequent arguments of those questioning Obama's eligibility related to the fact that he did not originally release a copy of his "original" or "long form" birth certificate, but rather a "short form" version that did not include all of the information given on 1961 Hawaii-issued birth certificates. It was claimed that the use of the term "certification of live birth" on the first document means it is not equivalent to a "birth certificate". These arguments have been debunked numerous times by media investigations, every judicial forum that has addressed the matter, and Hawaiian government officialsamong whom a consensus has been reached that the document released by the Obama campaign is indeed his official birth certificate. The director of the state Department of Human Health confirmed that the state "has Sen. Obamas original birth certificate on record in accordance with state policies and procedures". The short form is "prima facie evidence of the fact of birth in any court proceeding". -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And there's even more info for those who are interested. Note that I took out bunches and bunches of the numbered footnote citations, so this isn't just someone's fevered imagination.

PLEASE ALSO NOTE: There isn't and wasn't any microfilm. And I seriously suspect your claim about the hospital was someone else pulling YOUR leg for purposes of their own. For all the concern some of you have about the Obama and people on the left lying to you, you really, really, REALLY ought to start actually examining some of the information you've been fed and about which you're so damned sure of.

*It ain't what you don't know that gets you into trouble. It's what you know for sure that just ain't so. - Mark Twain*

Edited to add: Snopes has some more debunking info, pretty good stuff, re fogery, hospital names, etc.: http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/birthers/birthcertificate.asp


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> And the hole in the wall for the stash?


Plenty of holes in the walls of these folks' houses, no question. Here's a snap of one Imperial Wizard dealing with a cockroach (no kidding). That's his wife and goddaughter cringing on the couch there.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Plenty of holes in the walls of these folks' houses, no question. Here's a snap of one Imperial Wizard dealing with a cockroach (no kidding). That's his wife and goddaughter cringing on the couch there.


<smh>


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh dear Obama is playing the victim again. It is Boehner's fault for the government shutdown. Could it possibly have anything to do with the bully tactics he and Reid are using? Obama telling the House he will not negotiate. Reid demanding a certain type of bill to be sent to the Senate which he does not have the power to do. The lack of statesmanship by the aggressive and war-like rhetoric being used by the president, and other Democrats towards Republicans. Most Americans view those as bully tactics. Shouldn't Obama NOT be the poster boy for how to be a bully but show America how to compromise, discuss issues, extend the olive branch...?


Every bit of this is factually wrong. FACTUALLY WRONG. I'm not going to take my time tonight to go dig up documentation, I would just like to point out that the American people have the lowest regard for the GOP *EVER* since this shutdown began.

Do you think Americans consider the whole thing in completely opposite terms than what you've described here? If not, why would the polls be showing that much unfavorability??

Again: if you're listening to Limbaugh, Hannity, or any of their lesser wannabe cookie cutter "talents," or watching Fox, You. Are. Being. Fed. Lies.

You don't have to believe me. Start checking out OTHER sources of "news" and analysis and see for yourself. I dare you.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> It amazes me that people are so unwilling to believe the truth about this. HOWEVER, let's say he wasn't born in Hawaii? So what? That would NOT make him ineligible to be President (as Senator Ted Cruz who was born in Canada and has presidential aspirations knows very well) because wherever he was born, he was born to a mother who absolutely WAS a U.S. citizen.
> 
> Here's what Wikipedia has to say about the matter: ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Gee, I wonder what "certification of live birth" means.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I am so glad you believe and have stated * There is no microfilm*
> 
> That is proof positive he was not born in Hawaii, or in any other state in the USA. If you go to the county or city records where you were born and ask for a copy your birth certificate; it will be on microfilm. Maybe the birth certificate of the ones born in the last 10 years or so may be in a computer file instead of microfilm.


I would like to see the original of that policy. If you cannot provide it, that means you were not really born... or at least that you don't have a frikkin' clue of what you are talking about.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am so glad you believe and have stated * There is no microfilm*
> 
> That is proof positive he was not born in Hawaii, or in any other state in the USA. If you go to the county or city records where you were born and ask for a copy your birth certificate; it will be on microfilm. Maybe the birth certificate of the ones born in the last 10 years or so may be in a computer file instead of microfilm.


Joey, please think--if Obama was truly not a native-born American citizen, why would the GOP party leaders allow him to sit in the Oval Office for even a second? Do you honestly believe they could be fooled by falsified birth records? Are folks like Cruz, Boehner, and the rest being threatened or bribed to keep quiet?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> No kidding. I stumbled across this on Yahoo News and was shocked. There's no question that all those Confederate flags we're now seeing mean something, and it isn't what LTL claims:
> 
> "KKK - the invisible empire is alive and well in Virginia
> The Invisible Empire is experiencing a revival in the Commonwealth of Virginia. Three chapters of the Ku Klux Klan have reemerged in the state, holding rallies, lighting crosses, and seeking new members. Anger over gay rights, racial changes in the population, and a black president are frequent refrains at these rallies."


My dad (1923-1999) grew up in Sioux City, Iowa where the Klan was very taken up with doing its thing against Catholics. Dare I suggest they're equal opportumity hatemongers?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Are these people all living in basements or buildings with no windows. It looks very dark and dismal where they are. Maybe they are already living in their bunkers. You could see what was important to them by all the junk on the table in the living room. I wonder if it is a one room place they are in with all the stuff in the same room.
I have always wondered about the KKK and their hoods. The KKK was even active in MN years ago and my parents made us aware of the terrible organization as their targets where I lived were Catholics, Jews and recent immigrants. My brother asked my dad why they covered their faces and asked if the were"big chickens" and my dad said well yes they are. We know our dad would not be a member of any group that terrorized their own neighbors. My father remembers the days when crosses were burned in northeastern MN on the top of the iron ore dumps all to intimidate and show hatred for other people who did nothing wrong except to be a part of a group of people they hated. I was proud to be in a group hated by the KKK and glad I would never be accepted in with that group of racist bigots.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Great suggestions to ignore Janeway, lovethelake, RUKnitting, and Lukelucy. May I add karverr/KPG to the list? I know it may sound strange coming from someone who just responded to a post of his/her's, but I will try to do better from now on.


Let me add joeysomma, too.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I am so glad you believe and have stated * There is no microfilm*
> 
> That is proof positive he was not born in Hawaii, or in any other state in the USA. If you go to the county or city records where you were born and ask for a copy your birth certificate; it will be on microfilm. Maybe the birth certificate of the ones born in the last 10 years or so may be in a computer file instead of microfilm.


Joeysomma
Too bad that Obamacare cannot provide medication for dumb. That is an affliction untreatable and unfortunately permanent.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

[quote=susanmos2000. Yes--this could be anyone's child or grandchild.

susanmos2000
so sad that anyone lives in such unhealthy environment and by that I mean the surroundings and the sounds. It looks like basement walls which probably have tin sheets as a roof and no windows. These folks don't wear hoods for nothing, they do not even want to know each other in case they get mad at each other and see a reason to kill. After all they do not believe in government, they are judge and jury all in one. What worries me most is the child abuse they are perpetrating.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Joeysomma
> Too bad that Obamacare cannot provide medication for dumb. That is an affliction untreatable and unfortunately permanent.


It's pretty obvious that we are not prepared to fix it. 
Trying to communicate with some person (yes, I am trying to be nice) who does not understand that just because something is done in WI doesn't mean that it is done in every single county and state in the nation is just too taxing for me.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> What could they do? both House and Senate were controlled by the Democrats. They accepted it without even asking questions.


Joeysomma
back to the rubber room it is calling for you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What could they do? both House and Senate were controlled by the Democrats. They accepted it without even asking questions.


Do you think your chosen leaders are so lacking in integrity that they wouldn't say something, even if they were hopelessly outnumbered in both houses of Congress? That they'd let Obama "destroy the country" (from the TPers point of view) rather than risk speaking up?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Luke why do you call him BO which we all know is usually what body odour is called. I stand by what I said. I have been reading the posts on this thread for months and I can't remember - although there must be some posts from you that were not personally aimed at the Obama's so much so that the dreadful dreadful, crap that Momee posted was posted by you( I thought) until I read it again. I hope you are telling the truth. I hope you have taken at least a bit of time to read other views and made an
> intelligent decision. I am not arguing your disagreement with his policies but personal vicious attacks are what bother me.
> 
> the crap and lies posted by Momee are so outrageous that it makes me sick to my stomach. I thought that the President of the United States, no matter from what party deserved respect. It used to be that way. The first lady was not called a slut- if the word was not used it was implied. She put herself through university and became a lawyer -- Do you believe the things that Momee posted? please tell me the truth? I seriously believe that you do from your posts. I hope you don't.
> ...


I mean no disrespect. I do not like his policies, northing more.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Luke why do you call him BO which we all know is usually what body odour is called. I stand by what I said. I have been reading the posts on this thread for months and I can't remember - although there must be some posts from you that were not personally aimed at the Obama's so much so that the dreadful dreadful, crap that Momee posted was posted by you( I thought) until I read it again. I hope you are telling the truth. I hope you have taken at least a bit of time to read other views and made an
> intelligent decision. I am not arguing your disagreement with his policies but personal vicious attacks are what bother me.
> 
> the crap and lies posted by Momee are so outrageous that it makes me sick to my stomach. I thought that the President of the United States, no matter from what party deserved respect. It used to be that way. The first lady was not called a slut- if the word was not used it was implied. She put herself through university and became a lawyer -- Do you believe the things that Momee posted? please tell me the truth? I seriously believe that you do from your posts. I hope you don't.
> ...


I respect your opinion.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000. Yes--this could be anyone's child or grandchild.
> susanmos2000
> so sad that anyone lives in such unhealthy environment and by that I mean the surroundings and the sounds. It looks like basement walls which probably have tin sheets as a roof and no windows. These folks don't wear hoods for nothing said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I guess you will need to look it up to disprove what I said. I know the rules from working with records in our county court house.
> 
> Check you county or city where you were born. The microfilm is the only legal proof of birth that is allowed as evidence in court. That is why there is a raised seal on your birth certificate saying there is a copy in the records of that county or city. Also that is why it is illegal to make a copy of the birth certificate, punishable by fines and possible prison.


joeysomma
you did what? You worked where? Oh please, no! Did you ever venture out of that one Street Town? Is it the town where the Barber Shop is also the Courthouse, the Dr.'s Office,the Post Office, Gun Shop, the Greyhound stop and Elvis' Museum?

Microfilm the only accepted instrument? Honestly? Where on Earth do you live? I would love to pay a visit. That should be most interesting. Are you in the USA? I am beginning to wonder.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama LOVES to play the victim. And that is why he is giving our tax money to "victims" (who are not really victims, just gimmies.


The gimmies. Time and again those complaining about people who take advantage of government safety nets and want them ended are found to be .... taking advantage of government safety net. What government handouts are YOU getting? Are you one of those people who criticize and protest "Obamacare" but say, at the same time: "But don't touch my Medicare!" Or are you someone like this guy who's running for state office who wants Medicaid ended but has his 10 children enrolled in it nevertheless? http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/10/17/gop-candidate-insists-he-is-not-a-hypocrite-for-having-kids-use-medicaid-program-he-opposes/

But forget all that. Let's take a look at who "the gimmies" REALLY are, shall we?

First this:


> So who gets welfare? This is where the race issue enters. Contrary to popular perception, the recipients of TANF are about equally divided between whites, blacks and Hispanics. According to the Department of Health and Human Services, in 2009 the TANF rolls were 31.2 percent white, 33.3 percent black, and 28.8 percent Hispanic. Yet the primary image of a "welfare recipient" in most people's mind is a black woman. This has been demonstrated in study after study by political scientists, psychologists, and communication scholars. Most Americans not only drastically overestimate the proportion of welfare recipients who are black, they also tend to believe that welfare makes up a huge proportion of the federal budget, when in fact it accounts for less than 1 percent of federal spending. (page 3 here: http://prospect.org/article/truth-about-welfare )


Those interested might also want to see this and some of the articles at the bottom of my post: 
*Who receives government benefits, in six charts* http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2012/09/18/who-receives-benefits-from-the-federal-government-in-six-charts/

*BUT HERE'S THE WELFARE WE ALL SHOULD BE FAR MORE WORRIED, CONCERNED AND UPSET ABOUT:*



> *The Average American Family Pays $6,000 a Year in Subsidies to Big Business*
> $6,000.
> 
> That's over and above our payments to the big companies for energy and food and housing and health care and all our tech devices. It's $6,000 that no family would have to pay if we truly lived in a competitive but well-regulated free-market economy.
> ...


50% of Working Americans NOW make less than $27,000/Yr. http://www.democraticunderground.com/10023308914
Right now, forty percent of Americans make less than the minimum wage from 1968. http://pac.petitions.moveon.org/sign/raise-the-minimum-wage-19/?source=search
Daily CEO Pay Now Exceeds the Average Worker's Annual Salary  http://thecontributor.com/daily-ceo-pay-now-exceeds-us-workers-annual-salary 
76% of Americans are living paycheck-to-paycheck Http://money.cnn.com/2013/06/24/pf/emergency-savings/index.html
New Rule (Passed by Congress and signed by President Obama) signals Kiss of Death for Pensions http://www.cnbc.com/id/100694955
Wealthy win lion's share of major tax breaks http://www.boston.com/business/news/2013/05/29/wealthy-win-lion-share-major-tax-breaks/Ua0UyYle21EUXub7g1suCI/story.html
Half of America is in poverty, and its creeping toward 75% http://www.alternet.org/economy/real-numbers-half-america-poverty-and-its-creeping-toward-75-0
Wealth gap widens as labor's share of income falls http://www.nbcnews.com/business/wealth-gap-widens-labors-share-income-falls-1B6097385
As the Economy Recovers, the Wealth Gap Widens http://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/rick-newman/2013/03/11/as-the-economy-recovers-the-wealth-gap-widens
Top One Percent Captured 121 Percent Of All Income Gains http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/12/top-one-percent-income-gains_n_2670455.html
Corporate Profits Hit Record High While Worker Wages Hit Record Low http://thinkprogress.org/economy/2012/12/03/1270541/corporate-profits-wages-record/?mobile=nc

These things ^ do NOT happen by accident.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> My dad (1923-1999) grew up in Sioux City, Iowa where the Klan was very taken up with doing its thing against Catholics. Dare I suggest they're equal opportumity hatemongers?


MIB
actually they do not like anyone and therefore are arming themselves to the teeth while always living in fear because they are so nuts, all of them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitry said:


> 50% of Working Americans NOW make less than $27,000/Yr. http://www.democraticunderground.com/10023308914
> Right now, forty percent of Americans make less than the minimum wage from 1968. http://pac.petitions.moveon.org/sign/raise-the-minimum-wage-19/?source=search
> Daily CEO Pay Now Exceeds the Average Worker's Annual Salary  http://thecontributor.com/daily-ceo-pay-now-exceeds-us-workers-annual-salary
> 76% of Americans are living paycheck-to-paycheck Http://money.cnn.com/2013/06/24/pf/emergency-savings/index.html
> ...


Knitry
THANK YOU. Wonderful work. If only those who need to learn the facts could understand what you posted.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That is the perfect description of the people that voted for Obama.


Uh, no. Democratic voters in general have a higher education level than Republican voters.

I turned on Limbaugh a few weeks ago when I was out and about and was highly amused to hear him referring to DEMOCRATS as "low information voters." He stole that term from a report that was done a year or more ago about Republican voters, especially those who watch Fox News. Boy, he snarfed that right up to demagogue with. And, of course, his listeners believe him, which pretty much proves the point. LOL.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree, Huck--adults are free to affiliate with whatever hated-filled philosophy they choose, but children? Most of the snaps I've been posting were taken by a photographer, Anthony Karen, who spent a year observing the Klans--and the number of pics that show babies, children, and teens right in the middle of these terrible activities is heartbreaking. It's hard to believe that local authorities didn't react to shots of a beaming mother dressing her child in a toddler-sized set of robes, didn't wonder even a little about her ability to parent effectively, didn't worry whether the fact of her hauling her boy to a cross burning might constitute child endangerment--both physical and mental.


Susan sadly a lot of people in positions of authority are members of the Klan too so they do nothing to stop their fellow members. Sheriffs, ministers, doctors and other professionals are members too. They more than others want the hood to hide behind.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks so much!!



susanmos2000 said:


> From Align America:
> 
> "Story: Where Does the Money Come From? Besides the Individual Mandate penalty/tax, there are numerous NEW or INCREASED taxes and fees to fund all that is required by this law.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> You know what? I don't even care if extending medical care to the people who earn under 30K a year through medicaid ISN'T paying for itself.
> I believe that we have a responsibility to each other. If that costs me a few extra dollars a year, so be it.


I couldn't agree more.

I was heartened to learn the other day that Pappa John's and Applebee's, both of which made noise about Obamacare and how they couldn't possibly do that for their employees, have lost popularity because of their ugly positions on the subject. The additional price on a pizza for covering Papa John's employees would be less than 15 cents (can't remember the exact number, possibly 11 cents). I would GLADLY pay that to see those employees have health insurance.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We are going to pay dearly. Lots and lots over the present health care costs. Obamacare must go.


Please explain that to me. Also, if you're up for it, how exactly is Obamacare a "job killer"?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Uh, no. Democratic voters in general have a higher education level than Republican voters.
> 
> I turned on Limbaugh a few weeks ago when I was out and about and was highly amused to hear him referring to DEMOCRATS as "low information voters." He stole that term from a report that was done a year or more ago about Republican voters, especially those who watch Fox News. Boy, he snarfed that right up to demagogue with. And, of course, his listeners believe him, which pretty much proves the point. LOL.


I would have to believe you are correct about that, Knitry. I think the TP people have brought the intelligence quotient to an all time low in the Republican Party. Let me find some sources.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

momeee said:


> -------------------------
> [1]Quoted in Avik Roy, Double Down: Obamacare Will Increase Avg *Individual Market Insurance Premiums* by 99 Percent for Men, 62 Percent for Women, Forbes, September 25, 2013, http://www.forbes.com/sites/theapothecary/2013/09/25/double-down-obamacare-will-increase-avg-individual-market-insurance-premiums-by-99-for-men-62-for-women/ (accessed October 11, 2013)..


There's one thing you and others are missing. I don't know if those FIGURES are correct, but it's about people who are well off enough to buy their own personal insurance -- not get it through any employers. A very small segment of the population fits that classification (well under 30% if memory serves).

And the INCREASES are being made by their insurers, not the government. A simple fix: get on ACA. There are 4 levels of coverage and most people are finding what they want and for much less than they had been paying.

I'm not the least bit concerned about either insurance companies dumping their insureds (which is also happening to a small extent) or private insurance policies going up, even a lot up. The vast number of people being helped -- insured for the first time in years for affordable fees -- is well worth a much, much smaller percentage of the population being temporarily inconvenienced.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

ute4kp said:


> We have to watch out for them in the other sections/topics. One of them sent in a pic and it looked pretty good. Then I noticed the poster and got out of the thread. Danger, Will Robinson. tee hee hee.


I think pictures of anyone's finished projects is a pretty safe place to run into the ladies we should ignore. Admire their work, and go on to the next picture seems safe enough to me. Poor Robbie the Robot. We really need him here sometimes. I'd love to see a picture of something karverr has made... Unlike John Dornan, whose tunisian crochet work amazes me, karverr probably hasn't ever even seen a knitting needle or crochet hook.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

ute4kp said:


> Curious - what is FF ?


"FF Wearing Denim and Pearls", the home topic for the conservative boneheads who wander in and out of this topic spreading manure as they go. Wear your hip waders and get your mind into a very peaceful place if you decide to check that topic out.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I think pictures of anyone's finished projects is a pretty safe place to run into the ladies we should ignore. Admire their work, and go on to the next picture seems safe enough to me. Poor Robbie the Robot. We really need him here sometimes. I'd love to see a picture of something karverr has made... Unlike John Dornan, whose tunisian crochet work amazes me, karverr probably hasn't ever even seen a knitting needle or crochet hook.


I agree, Maid. I believe s/he claims to be a wood carver--what that has to do with knitting and crocheting I have no idea. I too would like to see some of those carvings, but I bet s/he doesn't dare post them.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Susan sadly a lot of people in positions of authority are members of the Klan too so they do nothing to stop their fellow members. Sheriffs, ministers, doctors and other professionals are members too. They more than others want the hood to hide behind.


Uh huh, that was my thought earlier. The reason for the hood is, historically,[ in addition to the scary factor], to hide that members were judges, LEOs, mayors...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you for your thoughtful and thought provoking post. Since you live in the south, I assume you understand ingrained racism and the challenge of doing one's best to do away with racist thinking.


Knitry said:


> There's a lot of rationalizing "code language" in there that is still in use today to camouflage outright racism. Sorry, that's the truth.
> 
> And what it means "for the rest of the country" is precisely because of what it means and has meant to the South. We didn't make it up.
> 
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Thank you for your thoughtful and thought provoking post. Since you live in the south, I assume you understand ingrained racism and the challenge of doing one's best to do away with racist thinking.


Alas as another poster (Huck?) said, I believe we all have at least a hint of ingrained racism in us. It's difficult to shake off the conditioning we received as children--no matter where we live there's always at least one group that seems to be the target.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

momeee said:


> If this were "all lies" there would be massive law suits and covert actions to prevent the media from publishing it.
> Look at the millions the O's have spent to hid their records, etc.


Nonsense. (More lies still.) THIS is where the First Amendment applies, for one thing. And second -- what records have the Obamas spent ANY money on trying to hide? Links and sources, please.



> Because you like this administration, doesn't make anything negative about it a lie.


No, just the LIES about it are lies. And to be honest, I'm not all that kicked in about the Obama administration -- but I even used to defend George Bush and his administration whenever I encountered any mischaracterizations and untruths. As a people and a nation, we cannot produce and sustain this thing most of us call a democracy (democratic republic) if the people are misinformed. It's simply not possible. And that matters to me plus I also just "have a thing" for accuracy and the truth.



> If all the info had been freely given by media prior to 2007 he would not have been elected.


Such as??


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just what we thought.



susanmos2000 said:


> No kidding. I stumbled across this on Yahoo News and was shocked. There's no question that all those Confederate flags we're now seeing mean something, and it isn't what LTL claims:
> 
> "KKK - the invisible empire is alive and well in Virginia
> The Invisible Empire is experiencing a revival in the Commonwealth of Virginia. Three chapters of the Ku Klux Klan have reemerged in the state, holding rallies, lighting crosses, and seeking new members. Anger over gay rights, racial changes in the population, and a black president are frequent refrains at these rallies."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

ute4kp said:


> You don't have an answer. Foxy hasn't given one, so you don't know what to say.
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :evil:


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cruz continues to get interviewed and adds uber conservative backing. Then, when he cannot run for Pres, he offers to throw his support to the real candidate in exchange for influence?



ute4kp said:


> Cruz is laying some evil plans. Can't quite get an idea of what it is, yet.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OOOOOO....with a filter out function! What a concept!



ute4kp said:


> The site has a buddy list. Too bad there isn't an enemy list. <veg> :evil:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm going to throw up.



ute4kp said:


> I was reading about this very subject the other day. The article was saying that the Supreme Court may have to intervene to fine tune the definition. It's all too sickening to think about.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You post things twice. Find out how to do it right. Once is more than enough.



Lukelucy said:


> Beyond liberal. Sick, sick, sick.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I assume the Secret Service is not amused. They are being closely monitored.



susanmos2000 said:


> It is--this snap is even worse. Obama toilet paper and Confederate money being raffled off by the Knights of the Southern Cross. How can the anti-Obama factions look at these things and still claim that they have no problem with our President's skin color and that the Confederate flag is a patriotic symbol?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The Republicans have no strategy. They are assuring that they will be a weak, probably third party for many years to come. I guess we should thank them for making it easy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nothing much for them to be excited about.



susanmos2000 said:


> Someone's sure getting excited.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh Shay, I'm so sorry. Stay safe. hugs



shayfaye said:


> Dear GOD, I can almost bet you they are in the backwoods area of VA I live in. Please publish the names of the areas if you hear. Thank you!
> 
> I just went out and checked the news and sure enough, they are in Dungannon, VA, a little nothing town in Scott County, VA, the next county over. Scarey!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

TV?



Poor Purl said:


> Where did you get your psychology training?


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Designer,
> 
> You are the first person I can respect that has opposed what I say. Thank you for your words. I do not hate BO personally. My vehemence comes from the love of my country and what I think is best. I do not mean it to come out as a personal attack on BO, but I as I look back I can see how it can be perceived that way.
> 
> I completely disagree with the way he is running this country. I would like our country to be a strong country and I do not believe that he is the best person for the job.


Thank YOU for putting it in sane and rational, non-inflammatory language. (And thanks to Designer1234 for getting you there.)

You know, many of us didn't like George Bush or think he was the best person for the job either. And to be honest, I had some very harsh words for him at the time. But I don't think I attacked him in personal ways that had nothing to with governance in the way Obama gets attacked, and I'm quite sure the worst I ever said about Mrs. Bush -- whom I also wasn't that fond of -- was to wonder aloud why she put up with and stayed with him.

One of the problems with the lies the Republican voter base is being fed is that they are mean-spirited and fully intended to rile them up, fostering hatred and division. Trust me, Barrack Obama is human and therefore has plenty of flaws. AFAIC, he's also made a mountain of mistakes and I'm quite angry with him more often than I want to remember.

BUT, he's not an evil man, and anyone who tries to convince you he is does NOT have the nation's best interests in mind, nor yours. Has Obama lied? Yeah, he has. I know of a couple of lies -- one about the safety of the Gulf of Mexico after the Gulf Oil Spill and the other(s) about the NSA Spying scandal (but frankly I don't think he has a choice on that and he's not the only President who have been held captive, so to speak, by our monstrous surveillance state). But he's NOT a chronic or pathological liar.

And whether you like what he does or not, whether *I* like what he does, he really is trying to do what's good for the country as he sees it. I think we all have to give him the benefit of the doubt on that until or unless PROVEN otherwise. That doesn't mean you have to agree with him, or like him, or respect him personally. But if you want YOUR Republican presidents respected as President, it would help to try to find some level of begrudging tolerance and respect for the office and the man in it, if nothing else. That seems to me a more productive way to love your country.

One thing for sure: he will do a better job without all the hatred directed at him, whether that hatred is fueled by pure racism or by animus as a result of the lies being told about him.

We used to understand in this country that or role when out of power in Washington was to serve as "the loyal opposition," We were opponents, not enemies. We all need to resist any and all efforts to get us to perceive members of the other party as "enemy" instead of worthy opponent.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I can't bear to look. Silly & boring.



ute4kp said:


> OIC, thanks. I saw that thread and looked once or twice.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knitry said:


> 50% of Working Americans NOW make less than $27,000/Yr. http://www.democraticunderground.com/10023308914
> Right now, forty percent of Americans make less than the minimum wage from 1968. http://pac.petitions.moveon.org/sign/raise-the-minimum-wage-19/?source=search
> Daily CEO Pay Now Exceeds the Average Worker's Annual Salary  http://thecontributor.com/daily-ceo-pay-now-exceeds-us-workers-annual-salary
> 76% of Americans are living paycheck-to-paycheck Http://money.cnn.com/2013/06/24/pf/emergency-savings/index.html
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I assume the Secret Service is not amused. They are being closely monitored.


Yes--it's beyond question that there's one or more "plants" in all these hateful little groups. Good thing, too--what these folks do in public is bad enough...can't imagine what goes on behind the closed doors of their crummy little shacks.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> You may believe with all your heart that that's true, but face it honey--you're now running with the white-sheet crowd. The comments posted below mommee's article comparing Michelle to a Silverback Ape, calling her a "no good black f--in' n--gger b--tch" and urging folks to "impeach the muslim *********" make that very clear. Are you honestly proud of yourself for spreading this stuff around? Would you like your grandchildren to hear what the folks standing beside you are screaming? How would you feel if you heard the same vile words and epithets coming from their lips? Is this how Christians express themselves?


OMG, you're kidding. I missed that. How nauseating. Was it allowed to even stay posted?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knitry said:


> OMG, you're kidding. I missed that. How nauseating. Was it allowed to even stay posted?


I have no idea--and those comments were only from the first two pages! Goodness knows what else those folks had to say--I myself couldn't stand to read anymore.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you very much for your well-articulated thoughts on racism. Please continue to share. There's a lot of 'research' around here, mostly from dubious sources chosen to 'prove' preconceived notions.



Knitry said:


> There's a lot of rationalizing "code language" in there that is still in use today to camouflage outright racism. Sorry, that's the truth.
> 
> And what it means "for the rest of the country" is precisely because of what it means and has meant to the South. We didn't make it up.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitry, don't forget libel. Threats seem to pass by around here regularly.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> WOW! - :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> :thumbup:
> 
> You have expressed so well, my feelings about what is happening in the United States as a person from another country-who was not raised with the same background, even though we fight the same feelings about our 'superiority to First Nations people'".
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

shayfaye said:

Dear GOD, I can almost bet you they are in the backwoods area of VA I live in. Please publish the names of the areas if you hear. Thank you!

I just went out and checked the news and sure enough, they are in Dungannon, VA, a little nothing town in Scott County, VA, the next county over. Scarey!!!

And I say, they are EVERYWHERE.

http://www.splcenter.org/

http://www.splcenter.org/get-informed/hate-map#s=VA
Just punch in the state you live in and there they are.

http://www.splcenter.org/get-informed/hate-map#s=MA

Take a peek at the full US hate map. It is enough to make you cry.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am so glad you believe and have stated * There is no microfilm*
> 
> That is proof positive he was not born in Hawaii, or in any other state in the USA. If you go to the county or city records where you were born and ask for a copy your birth certificate; it will be on microfilm. Maybe the birth certificate of the ones born in the last 10 years or so may be in a computer file instead of microfilm.


Oh, good grief. You need to re-read what I posted. Here it is again, for your reading pleasure:



> The image is a scan of a laser printed document obtained from and certified by the Hawaii Department of Health on June 6, 2007. It is a "Certification of Live Birth", sometimes referred to as a short form birth certificate, and contains less information than the longer "Certificate of Live Birth", which Hawaii no longer issues. Asked about this, Hawaiian Department of Health spokeswoman Janice Okubo explained that Hawaii stopped issuing the longer "Certificate" in 2001 when their birth records were "put into electronic files for consistent reporting", and therefore Hawaii "does not have a short-form or long-form certificate". A "record of live birth", partially handwritten and partially typed, was created and submitted in 1961 when Obama was born, and is "located in a bound volume in a file cabinet on the first floor of the state Department of Health". The document was used to create the state's electronic records, and has been examined by state officials multiple times since the controversy began.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitry said:


> Tsk, tsk, there you go, believing what you hear from rightwing sources. I will keep telling those of you who trot out false facts (aka: lies, though they're not YOUR lies) that you're being LIED to, and this one's especially rich:
> 
> _You put $90 billion into  into green jobs, Romney said during the first presidential debate on Wednesday evening. And these businesses  many of them have gone out of business. I think about half of them, of the ones have been invested in, theyve gone out of business.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Bravo! Bravo! Wonderful information and logic. This is the type of discussion we yearn for. Thank you.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I mean no disrespect. I do not like his policies, northing more.


Then criticize the policies, don't spread lies about him.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Joey cannot understand that the original copy is not disposed of regardless of what is created from it. It is a legal document.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't let her bait you.



jelun2 said:


> No wonder LTL wants me down there for a visit and to open my big mouth.
> She thinks I would look good as part of a cross.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you on this. My conscience will not allow otherwise.



jelun2 said:


> You know what? I don't even care if extending medical care to the people who earn under 30K a year through medicaid ISN'T paying for itself.
> I believe that we have a responsibility to each other. If that costs me a few extra dollars a year, so be it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Same here, Jelun. I willingly pay taxes so that so that every American can eat, and adequate medical care is at least as important. And, even though the righties don't seem to grasp it, it's very true that those panic-stricken pilgrimages the desperately ill make to the ER are not free. The ACA is a way of reducing them and reducing the cost by treating folks before they require life-saving (and highly expensive) medical treatment.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> We get to chip in for wars we didn't agree with; why wouldn't we do likewise for something constructive and necessary?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bon voyage to ll and all her friends.



susanmos2000 said:


> Here's a better suggestion: you go. Find a new country where you'll be safe from the Obamacare mythical monster.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not completely altruistic. There are some people I wouldn't give a crust of bread or drop of water to. I should work on it, but some people make me too mad.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Thank you for your thoughtful and thought provoking post. Since you live in the south, I assume you understand ingrained racism and the challenge of doing one's best to do away with racist thinking.


Well, I understand how intransigent my own lingering racism can be. As for the really bad racism that can be found here, I can't say that I do understand it all that well. But I did run across a quote from Lyndon Johnson earlier today that said a mouthful:

*If you can convince the lowest white man he's better than the best black man, he won't notice you're picking his pocket. Hell, give him someone to look down on and he'll empty his pockets for you. * -- Lyndon Johnson


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

momee, you're full of lies. Thanks for going to such lengths to prove it.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Knitry
> 
> The only way Obamacare can pay for itself is for it to have 7M buy policies, according to the government. The base is the young and healthy, if they don't enroll, the whole system collapses. The young are not rushing to make this happen, especially when they realize that have to pay more now when they can least afford to. The plan has already lost a portion of this base by allowing them to stay on their parents' insurance. Those that are not working or have had their hours cut back are not going to spend what money they do have on health insurance. So, how is Obamacare going to pay for itself?


Well, you have a pretty good handle on it, I'd say, I just don't think your take on it is all that good. I thought it was interesting that some Republican group ran those offensive ads to try to scare young people into NOT signing up for ACA. (Always helpful, always with the best interests of the country in mind.) And the House Republicans tried to remove one of the key funding pieces, the tax on medical devices, in the shutdown "negotiations."

We'll see, won't we?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Add luke to the list of gullible liars.



alcameron said:


> @momeee
> I wouldn't even read this crap. Why don't you ever think that it might be all lies?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Well, I understand how intransigent my own lingering racism can be. As for the really bad racism that can be found here, I can't say that I do understand it all that well. But I did run across a quote from Lyndon Johnson earlier today that said a mouthful:
> 
> *If you can convince the lowest white man he's better than the best black man, he won't notice you're picking his pocket. Hell, give him someone to look down on and he'll empty his pockets for you. * -- Lyndon Johnson


WOW!! how true that is. He was a piece of work.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitry said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> I was heartened to learn the other day that Pappa John's and Applebee's, both of which made noise about Obamacare and how they couldn't possibly do that for their employees, have lost popularity because of their ugly positions on the subject. The additional price on a pizza for covering Papa John's employees would be less than 15 cents (can't remember the exact number, possibly 11 cents). I would GLADLY pay that to see those employees have health insurance.


Knitry
where-ever we do business now we ask if the employer provides Health Insurance. We do business there that day if he/she does not but that is it. I know in the short run it may hurt some employees but if enough of us will do that, it will hurt the Boss much more and other enterprises will learn quickly what not to do. Money has power and a lot of power lies with the consumer.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She only looks for 'information' that agrees with her preconceived notions. Lies work fine for her.



alcameron said:


> @momeee
> More right wing organizations. Do you think there's a little bias here?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Alas as another poster (Huck?) said, I believe we all have at least a hint of ingrained racism in us. It's difficult to shake off the conditioning we received as children--no matter where we live there's always at least one group that seems to be the target.


susanmos2000
we all have to work on ourselves throughout our lives to become better people.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Indeed, WHY?



Designer1234 said:


> Mommee -- and Luke Lucy -
> 
> It is hard to tell from that post which of you are quoting the 'stuff' either lukelucy or momee -It was Momee-
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I'm enjoying it too. How about you? I like a Gershwin tune..........



Poor Purl said:


> You're the one who doesn't like it here. Susan seems perfectly happy about the state of the country.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Such as??


Knitry
how can one expect any sense from an empty vessel.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Could someone, please, pass on to the over bright momeee that if there were COVERT actions taking place she wouldn't know about them? WTH?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Good one jelun!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Momeee
> I can't wait to see Obamacare in full force so that folks like you get much needed treatment and we some relief from the likes of you. You are a prime example that Creationism is a farce. No God would have ever created such simpletons.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Good thinking Huck!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And, in your humble opinion, who would be the best to run this country?



Lukelucy said:


> Designer,
> 
> You are the first person I can respect that has opposed what I say. Thank you for your words. I do not hate BO personally. My vehemence comes from the love of my country and what I think is best. I do not mean it to come out as a personal attack on BO, but I as I look back I can see how it can be perceived that way.
> 
> I completely disagree with the way he is running this country. I would like our country to be a strong country and I do not believe that he is the best person for the job.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> And I'm enjoying it too. How about you? I like a Gershwin tune..........


 :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And why not like our country? What do you think is going to change and how? Please answer these questions.



Lukelucy said:


> Not for long.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> And, in your humble opinion, who would be the best to run this country?


Excellent question, Empress damemary, the American people didn't think that Mitt Romney was a great choice. 
Whooo? Whoooo?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You write funny.



Lukelucy said:


> No, you are allowing politicians to fretter your money to things you have no control over and would probably not like. Naïve is the word.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are ready for prime time stand up.



Lukelucy said:


> I know I am not a racist. I am certain of that fact.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> You may believe with all your heart that that's true, but face it honey--you're now running with the white-sheet crowd. The comments posted below mommee's article comparing Michelle to a Silverback Ape, calling her a "no good black f--in' n--gger b--tch" and urging folks to "impeach the muslim *********" make that very clear. Are you honestly proud of yourself for spreading this stuff around? Would you like your grandchildren to hear what the folks standing beside you are screaming? How would you feel if you heard the same vile words and epithets coming from their lips? Is this how Christians express themselves?


        Susan, we can only be ashamed of people who would think to use such language for the President's wife. Vile.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> And I'm enjoying it too. How about you? I like a Gershwin tune..........


I like potato chips, moonlight and motor trips. How about you?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I am making it a rule to ignore links.



jelun2 said:


> Yikes! I didn't look as I am trying to be more careful about the sites I visit. I just has to unload TONS of cookies (not the good tasting kind).
> It sounds like there is a virus of a worse kind than I was concerned about.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> You are ready for prime time stand up.


damemary
how did we get so lucky to wind up with most of the "elite" of the TP here? They must have been deserted by everyone they ever had contact with and now are trying to annoy us.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And we don't have to look at them.



jelun2 said:


> Isn't this the beauty of this? They don't have to show their faces?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Well, not anybody's. It would have to be someone with a taste for LOTS of carbonated drinks and a space heater in the middle of the kitchen floor.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> What could they do? both House and Senate were controlled by the Democrats. They accepted it without even asking questions.


 :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Susan, we can only be ashamed of people who would think to use such language for the President's wife. Vile.


damemary
the more vulgar they become the more evident it is that they are being eaten up by jealousy that they could not in 10 lifetimes achieve what President Obama and the First Lady have. They underline again and again how fortunate we are to be living in a time where two individuals of that caliber are occupying our House the White House. I am so proud of President and Mrs. Obama to represent my Country and look out for WE THE PEOPLE.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow!! Momee, you are sure on a tear. How dare President Obama and his family take vactions? Well, they're in good company when compared to past Presidents. Check out this from Politics365, a source you don't have to bother telling me is unacceptable to you. Numbers are numbers and staff at Presidential libraries would probably be just as happy to tell you about the vacations of past Presdients as they were to tell Politics365's Lauren Victoria Burkeis. 

Please keep in mind that while a President may spend time away from the White House, he doesn't get to spend time away from the job of being President. 

Here you go:

"Calls to several Presidential libraries reveal that President Obamas predecessor, George W. Bush, was on vacation more  1,020 days  than any U.S. President since Herbert Hoover and possibly more than any other President in history.

Even President Franklin D. Roosevelt, who was in office 12 years from 1933 to 1945, was on vacation less days than President Bush at 958 days. Calls to several Presidential Libraries reveal that no President can come close to Bushs 1,020 days on vacation in an 8 year period. Even Lyndon Johnson, who spent 484 days at his ranch in Texas and at Camp David during his presidency, came in under Bushs vacation time. Some claim the cost of Bushs frequent trips to Crawford, Texas cost taxpayers upwards of $20 million, but the numbers are hard to confirm.

A recession started in 2001 as Bush took office after 22 million jobs were created during the Clinton Administration from 1993 to 2000. Bush began wars in Iraq and Afghanistan and presided over the loss of 4 million jobs. The debt when Bush left office was $10.6 trillion. In 2005, the Washington Post noted President Bushs frequent vacations in a piece titled Vacationing Bush Poised to Set a Record as Bush took the longest single vacation  5 weeks  of any President in 36 years.

President Bush spent 32% of his presidency on vacation.

Bush passed Reagan in total vacation days in 2005 with three and a half years left in his presidency. Reagan spent all or part of 335 days in Santa Barbara over his 8 year presidency. Bush spent 487 days at Camp David during his presidency and 490 days at his Crawford, Texas ranch, a total of 977 days.

When you add the days President Bush spent at Kennebunkport, Maine, he spent a total of 1,020 days away from the White House  close to 3 years. At 1,020 days, Bush was close to being on vacation more days than President John F. Kennedys total days in office (1,036). Representatives at the Nixon and Johnson Libraries indicate those two Presidents were on vacation less than 1,000 days during their terms.

President Obama has been on vacation 78 days from 2009 to 2011. At the three year mark into their first terms, George W. Bush spent 180 days at his ranch in Crawford, Texas and Ronald Reagan spent 112 vacation days at his ranch in California. Of course, staff was around all three Presidents on vacations and all White House aides argue that the commander-in-chief is never out of touch with work.

Calls to the Eisenhower and Truman Libraries reveal that those Presidents were not on vacation for more than 1,020 days. Eisenhower was on vacation for 456 days during his 8 years in office. When asked on whether President Herbert Hoovers vacation days could be over 500 for 4 years a historian at the Hoover Library said, No chance. Everyone agrees he was a grinder  he was the kind of guy for whom a vacation was rare  his vacation days were less than 50. Hoover was in office from 1929 to 1933. Frequently Hoover either drove himself on brief trips or was driven by a military attachment or took the train.

President Obama was on vacation for 26 days during his first year in office (2009). Ronald Reagan spent 42 days on vacation during his first year in office (1981). President George H.W. Bush was on vacation less than his son, 40 days, in 1989, his first year in office. President Obama was on vacation less in his first year in office than the previous three Republican Presidents.

No President since Reagan was on vacation less than Bill Clinton. Presidents Clinton and Carter vacationed the least of any of the last seven chief executives.

All Presidents point out that work is being done on vacation. FDRs Presidential Library included the following note with their information on President Roosevelts vacations: It should be noted that no sitting modern president, including President Roosevelt, can ever take a vacation. Simply being away from the White House does not constitute a vacation. In President Roosevelts case, even while relaxing at Hyde Park, Warm Springs, or on a fishing cruise, he received mail, reviewed dispatches, signed and vetoed legislation, met with political and world leaders, and delivered press conferences and speeches. During wartime, his periods of true relaxation were even fewer.

About the Autho:
r Lauren Victoria Burkeis the Managing Editor of Politic365 and publishes the blog Crewof42 on Black members of Congress.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Good Lord, I am an old white "entitled" woman sitting at my computer in Massachusetts and that THING scares me.
> What kind of pigs can support that crap?


Can you imagine a horde of those wackos running the streets? Ewwww.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitry, thanks for your long answer about whether President Obama is a "real" American and about his birth certificate. I find it hard to believe that anyone is so ignorant of the Constitution as to believe any President who didn't conform to the Constitutional rules for qualifying to run for President could get away with running and winning a Presidential election. We all know good and well that any Prediential candidate is checked out six ways from Sunday to uncover any reason he doesn't qualify to be a candidate for the office.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> The Entertainment Committee--Southern hospitality at its finest!


Gawd, talk about trash!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Alas as another poster (Huck?) said, I believe we all have at least a hint of ingrained racism in us. It's difficult to shake off the conditioning we received as children--no matter where we live there's always at least one group that seems to be the target.


It's really a challenging process to weed out ingrained racism. I think I finally found all the old sayings I know that have a racist word in them. The last was understanding that when one says "shine it on", they're using the word "shine" as a reference to African-Americans. I used to think it just meant that one pasted a sunny smile on and went on their merry way.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Momeee, where did you get your copy/paste speech from? It's a lunatic rant. It's amazing you think like this. You're like something out of one of those mental horror movies. How repulsive.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I know I am not a racist. I am certain of that fact.


Is that what was told to you in your klan meeting?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It's really a challenging process to weed out ingrained racism. I think I finally found all the old sayings I know that have a racist word in them. The last was understanding that when one says "shine it on", they're using the word "shine" as a reference to African-Americans. I used to think it just meant that one pasted a sunny smile on and went on their merry way.


There's an interesting test, the Implicit Association Test, that uses pictures to determine whether you're biased. I took it, a couple of years ago, and was unpleasantly surprised at the result.

It's at https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit/demo/


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> You write funny.


@momee
Fretter? Okie. So you think infrastructure for the government to invest in is a bad idea? 
Are you still under the impression that the ACA is totally free to anyone who signs up? Hmmmm? People will pay for their insurance.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitry said:


> Well, I understand how intransigent my own lingering racism can be. As for the really bad racism that can be found here, I can't say that I do understand it all that well. But I did run across a quote from Lyndon Johnson earlier today that said a mouthful:
> 
> *If you can convince the lowest white man he's better than the best black man, he won't notice you're picking his pocket. Hell, give him someone to look down on and he'll empty his pockets for you. * -- Lyndon Johnson


LBJ had a real gift with words sometimes and I think what you quoted is absolutely true. When speaking at a college, Malcolm X was taken to task by a professor in the audience. Malcolm asked him what a black professor is called by the general population and answered his own question with the N-word. He was right then but I do think we've made a little progress in the intervening 50 years.

We still have a long way to go, and the ingrained sapects of racism are the hardest to identify, especially when it comes to derogatory slang. We have to know all the ugly slang words for all the groups who experience prejudice for what they can't help being. Who really wants to know all that? Not me, except as a tool to monitior any accidents in my speech.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We are going to pay dearly. Lots and lots over the present health care costs. Obamacare must go.


What do you mean by pay dearly, LL? 
All year you have been playing Henny Penny about this health care plan. All you ever post is hearsay and no facts. 
And honestly, your friend in England has no comparison to the health plans that are available to ALL Americans now.
I haven't seen any doctors in my city and surrounding area quitting their practices. Most are probably relieved that they can now do their jobs which is healing, rather than being pushed around by the big insurance companies telling them how to treat their patients.
The ACA is up and running and guess what? The sky is still where it always is.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope so, Huckleberry. I was adorable as a child; now, not so much.


Oh yes you are! I can tell by the way you write. We might be older, but don't EVER forget that we were hot and sexy first!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh yes you are! I can tell by the way you write. We might be older, but don't EVER forget that we were hot and sexy first!!


Please don't ask me not to forget something. Forgetting is becoming my hobby.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee wrote:
Expensive massages, top shelf vodka and five-star hotels: First Lady accused of spending $10m in public money on her vacations
Posted on 18 October, 2013 http://gopthedailydose.com/2013/10/18
Dailymail
The Obamas summer break on Marthas Vineyard has already been branded a PR disaster after the couple arrived four hours apart on separate government jets.
But according to new reports, this is the least of their extravagances.
White House sources today claimed that the First Lady has spent $10million of U.S. taxpayers money on vacations alone in the past year.
Expensive taste: Michelle Obama, pictured yesterday in Massachusetts, has been accused of spending $10m of public money on vacations
Branding her disgusting and a vacation junkie, they say the 47-year-old mother-of-two has been indulging in five-star hotels, where she splashes out on expensive massages and alcohol.
More
Revealed: How Obama goes hobnobbing with friends and donors while on Marthas Vineyard family holiday
Michelle Obama shows up her husband in tiny purple bike shorts as the President lags behind in jeans
Nothing like a world of porn kings and gangsters to take your mind off things Obama gets stuck into his holiday reading amidst global turmoil
Get Mrs Obamas sense of style with MailLife.co.uk
The top source told the National Enquirer: Its disgusting. Michelle is taking advantage of her privileged position while the most hardworking Americans can barely afford a week or two off work.
When its all added up, shes spent more than $10million in taxpayers money on her vacations.
His and her jets: The President and his wife, who are spending nine days on Marthas Vineyard, have come under fire for travelling on separate planes
The First Lady is believed to have taken 42 days of holiday in the past year, including a $375,000 break in Spain and a four-day ski trip to Vail, Colorado, where she spent $2,000 a night on a suite at the Sebastian hotel.
And the first familys nine-day stay in Marthas Vineyard is also proving costly, with rental of the Blue Heron Farm property alone costing an estimated $50,000 a week.
The source continued: Michelle also enjoys drinking expensive booze during her trips. She favours martinis with top-shelf vodka and has a taste for rich sparking wines.
The vacations are totally Michelles idea. Shes like a junkie. She cant schedule enough getaways, and she lives from one to the next  all the while sticking it to hardworking Americans.
Travelling in style: Mrs Obama during her $375,000 trip to Spain last year
And from the following comments (there wee over 1200  all negative) one can see how many adoring public admirers she has. 
Show you what HYPOCRITES Democrats are - for a second imagine this was Laura Bush and what would people be saying?!?!?!? Dem's need a moral core...
Lazy bum who likes to rub it in our faces! Like to see her and her idiot husband have to live on a normal salary!

Why is this not misuse of public funds and a crime?

Why is anybody surprised at this? During the shut down, his federally funded golf course stayed open while he kicked out seniors on Lake Mead.

She was never proud to be an American, until her husband wormed his socialist /marxist self into office. Now Michelle Obama spends our money as if it had an early expiration date!

Disgusting.

They have spent more of our tax dollars than ANY....possibly all?....presidents before them. DISGRACEFUL. Like kids in a candy store with mommy and daddy's credit card.

oh, how they say they're so concerned about the american people ...& look how much they spend constantly & trying to tell us how to live on a miserly amt each month...what hypocrites in the white house...they are not true christians, christians wouldn't put themselves before the people!

Why do we allow this behavior ?

Is it my imagination or is this beginning to smack of trailer trash lottery winners with no bottom in the bucket of cash.

Sam u mean from the crack house to the White House!

Biggest pig ever, another liar.

No matter how hard they try, they will always be trash

Hypocrite, con-artist, lying, piece of sh#t scum bag!!!!

I wish the media would stop advertising for this bum and his idiot wife.

you forgot the free dog ride

unmitigated audacity to spend so much while our children go without!!

When they leave, count the spoons.

Such Phonies!!

she needs to pay that out of her own pocket..they're millionaires so why are we footing the bills?

and the mooch rolls on.

What POS, the woman has no moral compass what so ever. The article also fails to mention the king sent a Marine Corps Osprey to fly his dog to Martha's Vineyard and this isn't the first time he has flown his dog on a separate plane.

and Nancy Reagan got lambasted by the liberal media for buying new China for the WH that was privately funded...

Yep. A little extravagant ....

Even Oprah don't roll like that!

Disgraceful. Don't know for sure, but I have an idea, if her husband is the worst president, but she is definitely the worst First Lady.

The more I see Michael I mean Michelle the more I am convinced the story that she was once a man, her arms & shoulders are bigger then Odumba's. 
It's a shame when this country is broke but yet these two pieces of crap go off and waste our tax money.
I have an idea people boycott this administration & the fed simply don't pay taxes exempt your self on ur W2

Only 3 more years of their spending our money. Then they will be gone: so will our tax money!But we won't have to look at them anymore. Just can 't wait. Doesn 't look much like a 1st lady to me!!

There will never be a moral code in the hearts and minds of the Obamas and their top flunkies!

Moochelle.

What can we do? I like expressing my opinion online but we need to get together and take them out!

Nah, he will keep blaming it on Bush!

Doesn't he hang out with jayz and pditty? This is what these people do, they must represent as they say. This is our new America. We can either get used to it or take it back. Our forefathers are rolling in their graves at the vulgarity of the state of things.

Disgusting. She needs to be put on a budget like the rest of us.

The highest level of welfare

That heifer needs to go!!

Life is just a vapor, it is here for a little while, and then is no more. So Michele I hope you enjoy yourself for now. I have been redeemed by the blood of Jesus!

Wonder if she used her EBT card to buy the vodka?

Repugnant does not even to spell it out. Totally croocked!!

Yet, we are in over our heads in debt!

how do you like our America now michelle. not bad when youre in control of it first lady.

Wish she would stay on vacation. Such a sickening so called 1st Lady!

But I get furloughed. So this woman can live it up.

MOOCHELLE, enjoying every minute of spending the country she HATES into BANKRUPTCY !
There's something we can cut from the budget; vacations.

so sick of her face and his too!

The Obama family costs U.S. taxpayers 20 times as much as the Royals cost the British. And the Royals are not working to help British enemies and to destroy the U.K.!

They arrived four hours a part so Barry could spend time with Reggie Luv,...Those 5 star hotels had to have had bullet proof glass on the whole floor that they stayed in,...thats part of the reason their vacations are so expensive,...because Barry demands bullet proof glass everywhere. He is either getting paranoid or he is getting real popular. ??? He is not a KING and he needs to QUIT living like one.

She had to go see her pimp.

This is misuse of public funds and should be a crime, really. I don't think we've ever had a First Family so worried about acting and living like celebrities.They should pay for their own vacations out of pocket! Eitherway, WHY ARE THEY TAKING VACATIONS when there are military families without pay? Makes me sick. I'm ready for IMPEACHMENT!

Yea, let's give more money to the government so that Michelle can spend it on massages.

I like the word impeachment. He needs to find a new job.

Lukelucy

***********************************************
This has to be the most offensive POS that you have copy and pasted so far, momee. You should be totally ashamed of yourself. Quoting the National enquirer?
I take strong offense that you had the nerve to post this.
The Obamas are wealthy people and were wealthy before moving into the White House. We do NOT pay for all of her cocktails, vacations and clothing. We do NOT pay for the extra flight she took. The Obamas do.

You have really made yourself look as low as low can be in your other posts, I didn't think it posible, but you sunk even lower with this disgusting post. Right down there with whale poop and that's at the bottom of the ocean.
If you don't like the policies of the President, that's one thing, but to post such libelous garbage about his wife is another. I do believe that you are jealous of her. She is beautiful, intelligent, elegant, and very buff. I am guessing that you are none of these things. You couldn't possibly be.
That whole piece of garbage you posted is nothing but hate.
Shame on you! I hear they are letting women into the Klan these days. Maybe you should scoot on over to Virginia and get fitted for your sheet and cone head.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Please don't ask me not to forget something. Forgetting is becoming my hobby.


LOL Empress Purl, It's the story of my life lately!
How is your knee feeling today?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi, I hope your knee is not paining today and you are feeling much better.

Someone just posted this to me in an email and I thought it could apply to some posters here, not mentioning any names of course. Nasty of me I know.

Take care and rest. I am thinking of you.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

I do not think the image went through, so I shall try again.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I do not think the image went through, so I shall try again.


Cute!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> Can you imagine a horde of those wackos running the streets? Ewwww.


Maybe not running the streets, what I do know is reality is that these hateful people are walking the streets every day. It makes me sick.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Please explain that to me. Also, if you're up for it, how exactly is Obamacare a "job killer"?


Read the paper. Any paper.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> momeee wrote:
> Expensive massages, top shelf vodka and five-star hotels: First Lady accused of spending $10m in public money on her vacations
> Posted on 18 October, 2013 http://gopthedailydose.com/2013/10/18
> Dailymail
> ...


This is not my post. You need to get your facts straight. Including about Obama.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Look around you. Is this what the person in the grocery store is like? In the elevator? Dropping their child off at school? I'm scaring myself.



jelun2 said:


> Maybe not running the streets, what I do know is reality is that these hateful people are walking the streets every day. It makes me sick.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're imagining things.



Lukelucy said:


> Read the paper. Any paper.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lucy, momee posted this vile rant and you backed her up, so you both bear the disgrace. There is no basis in fact of any of your 'beliefs.' May God have mercy on your soul.



Lukelucy said:


> This is not my post. You need to get your facts straight. Including about Obama.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> There's an interesting test, the Implicit Association Test, that uses pictures to determine whether you're biased. I took it, a couple of years ago, and was unpleasantly surprised at the result.
> 
> It's at https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit/demo/


I took the test for skin tone and am pleased to see that I have a slight automatic preference for darker skins. Given the terrible racism of American society I figure that means either the lessons ingrained on me as a child haven't taken hold as much as I feared and/or as an adult I've done a thorough job of rooting them out.
Thanks so much for posting the link--it's the first Internet test I've taken that attempts to delve into the subconscious, and as such it's invaluable.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Read the paper. Any paper.


Lukelucy - why don't you be more specific-- you make so many generalized statements as fact with absolutely no specific quote- oh well at least you don't appear to be quoting lies. you just believe them.

I feel that you and I have had a conversation, I just ask that you don't line yourself up by agreeing with the filth that Mommee posted. And that you take the time to 
really try to find out the truth. I am not saying you don't have the right to vote against the President, or the right to disagree with him, but if you post facts that are negative about him - give us your reasons, not just repeating over and over how dreadful he is and how you dislike him so much . Why?????


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I took the test for skin tone and am pleased to see that I have a slight automatic preference for darker skins. Given the terrible racism of American society I figure that means either the lessons ingrained on me as a child haven't taken hold as much as I feared and/or as an adult I've done a thorough job of rooting them out.
> Thanks so much for posting the link--it's the first Internet test I've taken that attempts to delve into the subconscious, and as such it's invaluable.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lukelucy - why don't you be more specific-- you make so many generalized statements as fact with absolutely no specific quote- oh well at least you don't appear to be quoting lies. you just believe them.
> 
> I feel that you and I have had a conversation, I just ask that you don't line yourself up by agreeing with the filth that Mommee posted. And that you take the time to
> really try to find out the truth. I am not saying you don't have the right to vote against the President, or the right to disagree with him, but if you post facts that are negative about him - give us your reasons, not just repeating over and over how dreadful he is and how you dislike him so much . Why?????


Thank you for your thoughts. I do not look at the National Enquirer as something that I would trust as factual. I do not like his policies. It takes too long to write all that you ask and I do not have the time. I listen to credible people on tv and read credible papers. That is where I get my information. It seems this country is divided on him. More divided than at any other time in my life. Isn't that a sign of something?

I will try to sight sources, but it really takes too long. I don't have time for it.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you for your thoughts. I do not look at the National Enquirer as something that I would trust as factual. I do not like his policies. It takes too long to write all that you ask and I do not have the time. I listen to credible people on tv and read credible papers. That is where I get my information. It seems this country is divided on him. More divided than at any other time in my life. Isn't that a sign of something?
> 
> I will try to sight sources, but it really takes too long. I don't have time for it.


Oh good, I am so happy to hear that you are too busy to post.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Oh good, I am so happy to hear that you are too busy to post.


You are not a nice person. Will ignore you from now on. I started this post. What I was trying to say is that I don't have time to go into detail on posts.

You are not a nice person.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

We are now on the 25th edition of this thread and, if anything, it's getting even more unpleasant. I started reading this to learn something about the US and its healthcare system. Unfortunately, I have learned much more than I wanted to. The racism and contempt for fellow human beings, both overt and disguised, is appalling. It's so depressing.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> We are now on the 25th edition of this thread and, if anything, it's getting even more unpleasant. I started reading this to learn something about the US and its healthcare system. Unfortunately, I have learned much more than I wanted to. The racism and contempt for fellow human beings, both overt and disguised, is appalling. It's so depressing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you for your thoughts. I do not look at the National Enquirer as something that I would trust as factual. I do not like his policies. It takes too long to write all that you ask and I do not have the time. I listen to credible people on tv and read credible papers. That is where I get my information.


Do people generally respond to a credible and well-thought out article with racial slurs and epithets? You read the article Mommee posted and apparently agreed...did you bother to look at the comments posted below it? Doesn't that give you some clue as to the article's true merit and the mentality of the folks it was intended for?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you for your thoughts. I do not look at the National Enquirer as something that I would trust as factual. I do not like his policies. It takes too long to write all that you ask and I do not have the time. I listen to credible people on tv and read credible papers. That is where I get my information. It seems this country is divided on him. More divided than at any other time in my life. Isn't that a sign of something?
> 
> I will try to sight sources, but it really takes too long. I don't have time for it.


If you have the time to post here, you can at least take a moment or two to back up what you say by citing sources. You don't need to give an entire biography or history of your sources, but naming them would help the rest of us, including those who agree with you, to know where you're from.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL Empress Purl, It's the story of my life lately!
> How is your knee feeling today?


My knee seems normal. Thank you for asking, Empress BrattyPatty.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If you have the time to post here, you can at least take a moment or two to back up what you say by citing sources. You don't need to give an entire biography or history of your sources, but naming them would help the rest os us to know where you're from.


==========
It would be so great if some of the people on the Right side would say that the filth posted by momee is way out of line. Not one does. It makes it appear as if you agree with the dreadful personal attacks about two people you have never met but who you dislike so intensely. I am talking about all of you on the Repub side of this link.

I am asking you -- do you agree with that post about the President and first lady - where Momee quoted such dreadful insults about your President and implied that the first lady was a slut as well as other insults? or do you think it was over the top like I do. Let's be honest here and forget politics and stand up for bullying like this.

I would feel so much better about the differences here on this thread if some of you said -- that is not right - she doesn't deserve that kind of statements -- he might not be the President I wish for - but he doesn't deserve the personal attacks.

People from all over read these threads -- and if you don't stand up for decency - it shows you agree with this type of post or it certainly doesn't show that you disagree. What message are you sending when you agree by silence with filth like this.

This is what the world is starting to feel when they ever visit right wing sites, and read their newspapers or watch tv and hear and see the personal unbelievable insults. YOu have the right not to like them but the insults are horrific in my opinion and should not be accepted by any American. that is my opinion and the opinion of many other people.

Think about what posts like that and messages like that which are repeated over and over, are doing to your country. I am out of here.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Hi, I hope your knee is not paining today and you are feeling much better.
> 
> Someone just posted this to me in an email and I thought it could apply to some posters here, not mentioning any names of course. Nasty of me I know.
> 
> Take care and rest. I am thinking of you.


Knee is feeling as well as it usually does. Thanks for asking, Empress Eve.

I couldn't open your download.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> We are now on the 25th edition of this thread and, if anything, it's getting even more unpleasant. I started reading this to learn something about the US and its healthcare system. Unfortunately, I have learned much more than I wanted to. The racism and contempt for fellow human beings, both overt and disguised, is appalling. It's so depressing.


As far as I can tell, trying to learn something specific about the US isn't very easy to do here. You have to wade through a lot of baloney to get to the more informative posts. Unfortuneately, this topic has drawn in a large number of people who have some very ugly things to say. I believe the percentage of those people here is much larger than the percentage of people who are racists and/or contemptuous of others in the US. I don't think this topic fairly represents the people of the US in general. It does, however, reflect how deeply divided this country is on many issues.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> My knee seems normal. Thank you for asking, Empress BrattyPatty.


Whew! That's a relief. I'm in my forties and now have a "trick" knee. If I sit cross-legged and/or for too long my left knee protests mightily as soon as I get up. We have a flight of the stairs in the house, and it's torture going up or down them with a knee that creaks, groans, and threatens to lock up with each step.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> As far as I can tell, trying to learn something specific about the US isn't very easy to do here. You have to wade through a lot of baloney to get to the more informative posts. Unfortuneately, this topic has drawn in a large number of people who have some very ugly things to say. I believe the percentage of those people here is much larger than the percentage of people who are racists and/or contemptuous of others in the US. I don't think this topic fairly represents the people of the US in generqal.


I hope you are right - but after watching all the news this past month - I wonder. There is not cooperation, there are insults, there are lies told -- I hope you are right.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> As far as I can tell, trying to learn something specific about the US isn't very easy to do here. You have to wade through a lot of baloney to get to the more informative posts. Unfortuneately, this topic has drawn in a large number of people who have some very ugly things to say. I believe the percentage of those people here is much larger than the percentage of people who are racists and/or contemptuous of others in the US. I don't think this topic fairly represents the people of the US in generqal.


Thank goodness for that! I too believe these political threads draw more than their fair share of racist bigots, but it's disheartening to know that they're still out there, even in relatively small numbers. Racism is so ugly and so destructive--I simply don't understand why these folks, as self-proclaimed Christians, don't rid themselves of it. They don't even try.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I do not think the image went through, so I shall try again.


Glad you did that. It's very much to the point and very cute, too.

Some years ago a list of learning disabilities was published by some education organization. On the list was "logic disability," or maybe "logic deficit." Also not naming names.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thank goodness for that! I too believe these political threads draw more than their fair share of racist bigots, but it's disheartening to know that they're still out there, even in relatively small numbers. Racism is so ugly and so destructive--I simply don't understand why these folks, as self-proclaimed Christians, don't rid themselves of it. They don't even try.


When it comes right down to I I agree with both of you. I think there are a few who will never, ever give an inch and others follow along. I Pray for better understanding. Momee's post really upset me - as I really believe posts like that cause your country a huge amount of damage. It seems as if that is why people post the crap on line -- the seem proud of how dreadful they can get.

I think there are lots of Republicans who are just as horrified as we are but the extremists yell louder.

MIB I wasn't questioning you, i was questioning what you said then thought about it some more - I really hope you are correct.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I took the test for skin tone and am pleased to see that I have a slight automatic preference for darker skins. Given the terrible racism of American society I figure that means either the lessons ingrained on me as a child haven't taken hold as much as I feared and/or as an adult I've done a thorough job of rooting them out.
> Thanks so much for posting the link--it's the first Internet test I've taken that attempts to delve into the subconscious, and as such it's invaluable.


That's something to be proud of, Susan. I have to admit, I came out with less of a preference for darker skins. I was surprised to see that, thinking, as several people have said of themselves here, that I was not a racist. It's something I need to work on.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I hope you are right - but after watching all the news this past month - I wonder. There is not cooperation, there are insults, there are lies told -- I hope you are right.


The US is deeply divided about many issues. There is a general lack of cooperation, as was shown with the government shutdown and all that it took to end it. I really believe that the percentage of people who indulge in insults and lies is greater than the percentage of the same folks in the whole country.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I do not think the image went through, so I shall
> 
> EveMCokke
> adorable and nicely said.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That's something to be proud of, Susan. I have to admit, I came out with less of a preference for darker skins. I was surprised to see that, thinking, as several people have said of themselves here, that I was not a racist. It's something I need to work on.


Same here--I feel like I passed the skin tone test with flying colors, but the others? Hmm....I'm almost afraid to take the one about religion as I'm pretty sure I have some deeply-rooted prejudices there. But, as you commented, it's something we can and should work on--and this test is terrific for identifying the "problem" areas. Thanks again, Purl, for putting up the link.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thank goodness for that! I too believe these political threads draw more than their fair share of racist bigots, but it's disheartening to know that they're still out there, even in relatively small numbers. Racism is so ugly and so destructive--I simply don't understand why these folks, as self-proclaimed Christians, don't rid themselves of it. They don't even try.


It especially upsets me that there are all these so-called Christians here who have no trouble with their racism and ugly attitudes about so many important issues we face today and that need the cooperation of many citizens to solve. True Christians would be doing all they can to root out their destructive flaws and replace them with constructive virtues.

Mark Twain divided Christians into two groups, the Professional Christians and the Professing Christians. He reckoned there are far more of the Professional Christians than the professing ones in the general population of our country, and we see that proved here over and over.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Whew! That's a relief. I'm in my forties and now have a "trick" knee. If I sit cross-legged and/or for too long my left knee protests mightily as soon as I get up. We have a flight of the stairs in the house, and it's torture going up or down them with a knee that creaks, groans, and threatens to lock up with each step.


It may be a good idea to see a doctor and get some physical therapy for it. My son, still in his thirties, had a knee problem that wouldn't allow him to remain seated for long - not good for someone who has to go to a lot of meetings at work. He couldn't take long trips, either. This went on for a couple of years.

Finally he went to an orthopedist, who saw that the muscle on the side of his leg was very tight and pulling the knee out of alignment. PT showed him which exercises would loosen that, and he's been fine for over a year, now.

The point of this long story is that, at your age (you baby!), it's likely to be something treatable that's going on, as opposed to the arthritis I suffer from. So get thee to an orthopod!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It especially upsets me that there are all these so-called Christians here who have no trouble with their racism and ugly attitudes about so many important issues we face today and that need the cooperation of many citizens to solve. True Christians would be doing all they can to root out their destructive flaws and replace them with constructive virtues.
> 
> Mark Twain divided Christians into two groups, the Professional Christians and the Professing Christians. He reckoned there are far more of the Professional Christians than the professing ones in the general population of our country, and we see that proved here over and over.


I looked that up because it sounded interesting. I found it in a very satirical piece called Letters to the Earth

(http://books.google.com/books?id=ev...professional Christians" "professing"&f=false

It's very amusing, but I can't tell whether Twain favored either type of Christian. After all, _to profess_ can mean "To make a pretense of; pretend," which I think describes a lot of people here. I'm grateful for the mention - I think this will be on my reading list.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I took the test for skin tone and am pleased to see that I have a slight automatic preference for darker skins. Given the terrible racism of American society I figure that means either the lessons ingrained on me as a child haven't taken hold as much as I feared and/or as an adult I've done a thorough job of rooting them out.
> Thanks so much for posting the link--it's the first Internet test I've taken that attempts to delve into the subconscious, and as such it's invaluable.


susanmos2000
Interesting test.
I was surprised, I too have a slightly higher preference for darker skin tones. I attribute that to having worked on myself to be fair to all people and to make up for those who still are very biased.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It especially upsets me that there are all these so-called Christians here who have no trouble with their racism and ugly attitudes about so many important issues we face today and that need the cooperation of many citizens to solve. True Christians would be doing all they can to root out their destructive flaws and replace them with constructive virtues.
> 
> Mark Twain divided Christians into two groups, the Professional Christians and the Professing Christians. He reckoned there are far more of the Professional Christians than the professing ones in the general population of our country, and we see that proved here over and over.


MIB
I encounter many more professional Christians than the others. A bumper sticker for sure indicates professional. That is the driver who comes out screaming when you did not relinquish your parking spot to him quick enough. Language to make a Trucker turn red.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> Interesting test.
> I was surprised, I too have a slightly higher preference for darker skin tones. I attribute that to having worked on myself to be fair to all people and to make up for those who still are very biased.


Have you spent much time on the West Coast, Huck? If so, I wonder if we both scored similarly because, as residents of a racially diverse state, we both have an opportunity on a daily basis to recognize and work through any bigoted attitudes hiding in our subconscious minds. No one can change an attitude that they don't know exists, as would be the case of person from the Midwest who heard racist comments about the Chinese as a child but never met one face to face.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> You are not a nice person. Will ignore you from now on. I started this post. What I was trying to say is that I don't have time to go into detail on posts.
> 
> You are not a nice person.


That all depends on one's perspective, my POV is that you are a very nasty person and unAmerican.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Have you spent much time on the West Coast, Huck? If so, I wonder if we both scored similarly because, as residents of a racially diverse state, we both have an opportunity on a daily basis to recognize and work through any bigoted attitudes hiding in our subconscious minds. No one can change an attitude that they don't know exists, as would be the case of person from the Midwest who heard racist comments about the Chinese as a child but never met one face to face.


I don't know whether it helps to have been on the West Coast. I live in a racially diverse neighborhood of a r.d. city in a r.d. state, and I even went to social work school (you know how social workers are). Didn't help me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> That all depends on one's perspective, my POV is that you are a very nasty person and unAmerican.


I second your POV.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> Lukelucy said "We are going to pay dearly. Lots and lots over the present health care costs. Obamacare must go."
> 
> Note: There is a good chart with the original articlle which I could not get to copy. See link.
> 
> ...


If you are one of the lucky ones to actually enroll, do make certain that you read ALL the fine print first. In that print you will find that your personal information can be shared with multiple agencies. Your private information will not be private for very long. I find this most disturbing.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I hope I'm correct. Like I said, this country is deeply divided about a number of issues. I'm not so sure about how far the damage something like momee's post extends beyond this topic. That doesn't make it any better, though. I agree it seems like some people want to see what they can get away with and spend their time thinking up the ugliest things they can say and sit back and enjoy the kerfuffle they cause. I think, too, that there are people of all political orientations who deplore the kind of poop that comes out of momee and others like her.


Designer1234 said:


> When it comes right down to I I agree with both of you. I think there are a few who will never, ever give an inch and others follow along. I Pray for better understanding. Momee's post really upset me - as I really believe posts like that cause your country a huge amount of damage. It seems as if that is why people post the crap on line -- the seem proud of how dreadful they can get.
> 
> I think there are lots of Republicans who are just as horrified as we are but the extremists yell louder.
> 
> MIB I wasn't questioning you, i was questioning what you said then thought about it some more - I really hope you are correct.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

A quote from John McCain, when asked about Rep. Louie Gohmert (R, Texas) charging him with supporting Al Qaeda because he didn't support the shutdown:

"If someone has no intelligence, I don't view it as being a malicious statement."


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Have you spent much time on the West Coast, Huck? If so, I wonder if we both scored similarly because, as residents of a racially diverse state, we both have an opportunity on a daily basis to recognize and work through any bigoted attitudes hiding in our subconscious minds. No one can change an attitude that they don't know exists, as would be the case of person from the Midwest who heard racist comments about the Chinese as a child but never met one face to face.


susanmos2000
Yes I have. I also travelled extensively throughout the Country and became very aware of the regional attitudes. Often the differences where so stark that I thought I had ventured into another country. Unfortunately that has not changed for the better. Things started to go downhill again with Reagan. We were on a nice path and his backers did not seem to like that. Fortunately as we improve education, we also improve our attitudes and the Young will do much better than we have.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> A quote from John McCain, when asked about Rep. Louie Gohmert (R, Texas) charging him with supporting Al Qaeda because he didn't support the shutdown:
> 
> "If someone has no intelligence, I don't view it as being a malicious statement."


Poor Purl
wonderful reply. Gohmert reallly has proven himself to be an Idiot of grand proportions.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> wonderful reply. Gohmert reallly has proven himself to be an Idiot of grand proportions.


It's also very usable as a response to some of the insults we get here. I should make it into a macro.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes--and let's not forget the beer, the cigarettes, and the pistol always within arm's reach.


That picture could come from any home in LA, Chicago, Detroit, NYC, or middle America for that matter. Hate is all over America.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It's also very usable as a response to some of the insults we get here. I should make it into a macro.


 :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Letters to the Earth is filled with Twain's particular humourously expressed brand of cynisim. My dad gave it to me when I was trying to wade through The Last of the Mohicans by James Fenimore Cooper. There's an excellent piece called "On James Fenimore Cooper's Prose Style" that helped me get through that particular book.

Twain meant Christians who actually practice their faith when he called them Professing Christians. He found them few and far between.


Poor Purl said:


> I looked that up because it sounded interesting. I found it in a very satirical piece called Letters to the Earth
> 
> (http://books.google.com/books?id=ev...professional Christians" "professing"&f=false
> 
> It's very amusing, but I can't tell whether Twain favored either type of Christian. After all, _to profess_ can mean "To make a pretense of; pretend," which I think describes a lot of people here. I'm grateful for the mention - I think this will be on my reading list.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> MIB
> I encounter many more professional Christians than the others. A bumper sticker for sure indicates professional. That is the driver who comes out screaming when you did not relinquish your parking spot to him quick enough. Language to make a Trucker turn red.


Yup, as far as I can tell there are a lot more Christians who are pros as opposed to the ones who actually practice their faith. We see proof of that here all the time. The so-called Christian ladies will make the ugliest posts and don't seem to understand why that shows how contradictory what they say they believe is. If they actually put their Christian beliefs first they'd say far less that is crude, ugly and insulting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It's also very usable as a response to some of the insults we get here. I should make it into a macro.


Poor Purl
how right you are.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> A quote from John McCain, when asked about Rep. Louie Gohmert (R, Texas) charging him with supporting Al Qaeda because he didn't support the shutdown:
> 
> "If someone has no intelligence, I don't view it as being a malicious statement."


That is definitely one to live by. Wonderful.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That picture could come from any home in LA, Chicago, Detroit, NYC, or middle America for that matter. Hate is all over America.


soloweygirl
not likely. Another void in your knowledge.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitry said:


> Every bit of this is factually wrong. FACTUALLY WRONG. I'm not going to take my time tonight to go dig up documentation, I would just like to point out that the American people have the lowest regard for the GOP *EVER* since this shutdown began.
> 
> Do you think Americans consider the whole thing in completely opposite terms than what you've described here? If not, why would the polls be showing that much unfavorability??
> 
> ...


What are the lies that Fox News is reporting?

It has been proven NBC alters their videos to fit their agenda. CBS has had a newscaster lie about the results of their own polls. ABC has just not reported news until the other stations pick up the ball.

According the the numbers, Fox News has the viewers head over heels over the other networks. In order for that to happen, the people are believing what Fox News is reporting more than the mainstream media. If anyone is lying, it's not Fox.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Let me add joeysomma, too.


Seattle, instead of adding people to ignore, why not just stay away from this thread? That would be the sensible thing to do. You have your LOLL and POV threads where you need not worry about your growing "list".


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Soloweygirl, news reporters in all medias have been editing the facts to fit their viewpoints for a long, long time. Some manage to twist the truth so far that it becomes a lie. If Fox is getting more viewers than all the other broadcasters, it's because their particular brand of pap is more appealing, not because their reporting is more accurate. Just because something is easy to swallow doesn't mean it's good for you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> What could they do? both House and Senate were controlled by the Democrats. They accepted it without even asking questions.


Joey, they always seem to forget that tid bit of information. They were told to accept Obama as the candidate and did. Hilary was out, Obama was in. Period. No further discussion. Final decision.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

That's MIB to you. I realized after I said we should ignore certain people who post here that we should let them babble on instead. This topic is the place where everyone come to duke it out with whoever they want to. So babble on and someone is sure to respond and make your day. Also, I'd love to see you do something sensible even though I'd be terribly shocked.


soloweygirl said:


> Seattle, instead of adding people to ignore, why not just stay away from this thread? That would be the sensible thing to do. You have your LOLL and POV threads where you need not worry about your growing "list".


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitry said:


> Uh, no. Democratic voters in general have a higher education level than Republican voters.
> 
> I turned on Limbaugh a few weeks ago when I was out and about and was highly amused to hear him referring to DEMOCRATS as "low information voters." He stole that term from a report that was done a year or more ago about Republican voters, especially those who watch Fox News. Boy, he snarfed that right up to demagogue with. And, of course, his listeners believe him, which pretty much proves the point. LOL.


Higher education level - what does that even mean these days. They might have finished high school with the no child left behind crap, but they still can't write a legible sentence or speak in an intelligent manner. Using like, you know, you know what I'm saying, etc., hardly makes anyone appear intelligent. The low information voter description fits .


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> the more vulgar they become the more evident it is that they are being eaten up by jealousy that they could not in 10 lifetimes achieve what President Obama and the First Lady have. They underline again and again how fortunate we are to be living in a time where two individuals of that caliber are occupying our House the White House. I am so proud of President and Mrs. Obama to represent my Country and look out for WE THE PEOPLE.


Oh Huckleberry, I can always count on you for a real down to earth belly laugh. Thanks again. Laughter is such good medicine.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> What are the lies that Fox News is reporting?
> 
> It has been proven NBC alters their videos to fit their agenda. CBS has had a newscaster lie about the results of their own polls. ABC has just not reported news until the other stations pick up the ball.
> 
> According the the numbers, Fox News has the viewers head over heels over the other networks. In order for that to happen, the people are believing what Fox News is reporting more than the mainstream media. If anyone is lying, it's not Fox.


soloweygirl
like to inform you that many of us are watching Faux entertainment. It is of great value to know one's enemy very well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Joey, they always seem to forget that tid bit of information. They were told to accept Obama as the candidate and did. Hilary was out, Obama was in. Period. No further discussion. Final decision.


soloweygirl
running out of answers? Should have recognized that long ago. You have been regurgitating SOS.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I worked in Public schools from 1967 to 2006 with a few years off to have children. Education not only has not improved, It has gone down hill fast. The 3 R's and common sense are no longer important. Government control and zero tolerance to the point of absurdity are championed.
> 
> Even self proclaimed educated people on here use words that are only found in the Urban Dictionary.


joeysomma
if you accepted inferior teaching, you have been part of the problem. Local control plays a great part in education, so why did you not work to improve the standards?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I worked in Public schools from 1967 to 2006 with a few years off to have children. Education not only has not improved, It has gone down hill fast. The 3 R's and common sense are no longer important. Government control and zero tolerance to the point of absurdity are championed.
> 
> Even self proclaimed educated people on here use words that are only found in the Urban Dictionary.


joeysomma
you's jivin ain't you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What could they do? both House and Senate were controlled by the Democrats. They accepted it without even asking questions.


In the 2007 Senate both the Republicans and the Democrats held 49 seats--the other two Senators were Independents. They would have formed a coalition with the GOP in a heartbeat if the Republicans had shown them proof that the President Elect was not in fact a native-born citizen.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh Huckleberry, I can always count on you for a real down to earth belly laugh. Thanks again. Laughter is such good medicine.


soloweygirl
happy to oblige. Also happy to observe you folks through magnifying glasses, a sight to behold.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That picture could come from any home in LA, Chicago, Detroit, NYC, or middle America for that matter. Hate is all over America.


It is--but very few haters have the gall to insist that their white skins make them superior as they blow roaches off the walls.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What are the lies that Fox News is reporting?


How about the one about Obama funding the International Museum of Muslim Cultures during the shutdown? Not only was it untrue, it was bigoted--just what we've come to expect from Fox and the folks who support it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I worked in Public schools from 1967 to 2006 with a few years off to have children. Education not only has not improved, It has gone down hill fast. The 3 R's and common sense are no longer important. Government control and zero tolerance to the point of absurdity are championed.
> 
> Even self proclaimed educated people on here use words that are only found in the Urban Dictionary.


At least they know how to use reference materials--"down hill" is actually one word and "self proclaimed" has a dash, BTW.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> ==========
> It would be so great if some of the people on the Right side would say that the filth posted by momee is way out of line. Not one does. It makes it appear as if you agree with the dreadful personal attacks about two people you have never met but who you dislike so intensely. I am talking about all of you on the Repub side of this link.
> 
> I am asking you -- do you agree with that post about the President and first lady - where Momee quoted such dreadful insults about your President and implied that the first lady was a slut as well as other insults? or do you think it was over the top like I do. Let's be honest here and forget politics and stand up for bullying like this.
> ...


Then one can conclude that you didn't want an answer.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> What are the lies that Fox News is reporting?
> 
> It has been proven NBC alters their videos to fit their agenda. CBS has had a newscaster lie about the results of their own polls. ABC has just not reported news until the other stations pick up the ball.
> 
> According the the numbers, Fox News has the viewers head over heels over the other networks. In order for that to happen, the people are believing what Fox News is reporting more than the mainstream media. If anyone is lying, it's not Fox.


soloweygirl
98% of what Faux News reports is either distorted or untrue. Sad record they have. Perhaps Megyn Kelly just woke up to that fact when Palin tried to steal her show with nothing but crap. We shall see. Ms. Kelly looked like she was hit by a Mack Truck as Palin rambled on with total nonsense. Is Ms. Kelly getting some independence from her Faux--workers?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> That all depends on one's perspective, my POV is that you are a very nasty person and unAmerican.


Actually, I am neither.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Then one can conclude that you didn't want an answer.


soloweygirl
we already know your answers. Nothing new coming to the table for a long time now.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If you are one of the lucky ones to actually enroll, do make certain that you read ALL the fine print first. In that print you will find that your personal information can be shared with multiple agencies. Your private information will not be private for very long. I find this most disturbing.


Thank you Soloweygirl!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Actually, I am neither.


Lukelucy
as I see your answer, you have a very different viww of an American from many of us.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> like to inform you that many of us are watching Faux entertainment. It is of great value to know one's enemy very well.


I'll ask again, what lies is Fox News reporting?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Joey, they always seem to forget that tid bit of information. They were told to accept Obama as the candidate and did. Hilary was out, Obama was in. Period. No further discussion. Final decision.


soloweygirl
just because you allow yourself being lead around by a chain, does not mean we would give in to such atrocity. We love to preserve our Freedom to decide for ourselves. Learn all about it, is feels good.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I'll ask again, what lies is Fox News reporting?


soloweygirl
looking for reading material again? Not in the mood to provide it. Much too much typing and my fingernails don't like it and I am not willing to shorten them just for you.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> There's an interesting test, the Implicit Association Test, that uses pictures to determine whether you're biased. I took it, a couple of years ago, and was unpleasantly surprised at the result.
> 
> It's at https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit/demo/


I'd forgotten about that site. Thanks for posting it. I'm glad to have the link again.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> just because you allow yourself being lead around by a chain, does not mean we would give in to such atrocity. We love to preserve our Freedom to decide for ourselves. Learn all about it, is feels good.


Better take another look Huckleberry, You are all chained to one another and just refuse to see it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Better take another look Huckleberry, You are all chained to one another and just refuse to see it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Right! 
Under Obama, we are loosing our freedom. Government is taking over.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> looking for reading material again? Not in the mood to provide it. Much too much typing and my fingernails don't like it and I am not willing to shorten them just for you.


I expect nothing less from you Huckleberry. You live up to those expectations.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> TO Lukelucy :
> If you have the time to post here, you can at least take a moment or two to back up what you say by citing sources. You don't need to give an entire biography or history of your sources, but naming them would help the rest of us, including those who agree with you, to know where you're from.


And Google is darned near instantaneous. I just googled "OBAMACARE KILLS JOBS" and in 0.37 seconds got this:

*Ted Cruz Lies About Obamacare Killing Jobs. Here's Why.*
http://crooksandliars.com/karoli/ted-cruz-fauxlibuster-lie-obamacare-not-kil

and this one was 2nd:

*Impact of ObamaCare on Jobs: Does ObamaCare Kill Jobs?
How will ObamaCare Impact Job Growth, Unemployment, Wages, Operation Costs or Hiring Practices?*
http://obamacarefacts.com/impact-of-obamacare-on-jobs.php

Both have some very good info, which is why they come up at the top.

The general "rule" for discussions online (that is, in most discusssion forums where people may hold various viewpoints) is that YOU MUST BE ABLE TO BACK UP WHAT YOU CLAIM WITH CITES (w/links). There's really no excuse but laziness for NOT doing this. No one who's posting here can even claim illiteracy as an excuse (tho a few come close).


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Then one can conclude that you didn't want an answer.


Did you really not understand that you didn't reply? That was the point. 
You sat back and let the hate stand.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> And Google is darned near instantaneous. I just googled "OBAMACARE KILLS JOBS" and in 0.37 seconds got this:
> 
> *Ted Cruz Lies About Obamacare Killing Jobs. Here's Why.*
> http://crooksandliars.com/karoli/ted-cruz-fauxlibuster-lie-obamacare-not-kil
> ...


It is pretty much useless to post any cited material here. The right won't read those by the left as they might be exposed to something that would make them think. 
This member won't read those from the right because I don't trust their sites. 
And so the story goes.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Right!
> Under Obama, we are loosing our freedom. Government is taking over.


Do you really think that you are going to get an argument on that?
We have told you over and over that we do not like everything about PRESIDENT Obama's policies.

Please, don't forget who had the bright idea of presenting Homeland Security and the Patriot Act to Congress for authorization. 
Take a peek at how much that baby costs you a year.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ==========
> It would be so great if some of the people on the Right side would say that the filth posted by momee is way out of line. Not one does. It makes it appear as if you agree with the dreadful personal attacks about two people you have never met but who you dislike so intensely. I am talking about all of you on the Repub side of this link.
> 
> I am asking you -- do you agree with that post about the President and first lady - where Momee quoted such dreadful insults about your President and implied that the first lady was a slut as well as other insults? or do you think it was over the top like I do. Let's be honest here and forget politics and stand up for bullying like this.
> ...


You are a _wonderful_ force for Good. I salute you and thank you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Did you really not understand that you didn't reply? That was the point.
> You sat back and let the hate stand.


I didn't reply because Momee has every right to post what she wants to, as do you. You guys can go off on the KKK and post all your pictures and make it seem as LTL is a member. that's pretty vile in itself. So be it.

This post from Momee was posted before, they are not her words, why rehash it over again. Some of it is true, some not so much.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I expect nothing less from you Huckleberry. You live up to those expectations.


I'll take up the gauntlet regarding Fox and its lies, Solowey. How much time have you got? Here's an even dozen just to get us started.

1. Obama funding the International Museum of Muslim Cultures out of his own pocket (10/5/13)

2. PETA's Ohio branch dressing the state's deer population in orange vests to save them from hunters (2002)

3. Fox's president Roger Ailes claiming that "in fifteen years we have never taken a story down because it was wrong." (4/12/12)

4. Claims that the Libyan Ministry of Information was using Western journalists as human shields (2011)

5. That dozens of participants were hospitalized with second- and third degree after participating in Tony Robbins Fire walk experience in California (8/8/12)

6. That an elementary school in Cupertino, California, banned the Declaration of Independence because it uses the word "God" (2004)

7. CNN political commentator Paula Begala was joining Hilary Clinton's campaign (2008)

8. The Los Angeles Police Department purchased 10,000 new jetpacks at $100,000 per (10/10)

9. Cook County, Illinois, hand delivered ballots to inmates while sending the absentee ballots for soldiers serving overseas late. (2010)

10. That a school district in Maine had developed an "anti-ham response plan" after the food was tossed as a prank at Muslim students (2012)

11. Seniors wheelchairs and hearing aides would be taxed under the ACA (9/26/13)

12. The Washington Monument developed a severe lean after an earthquake shook the East Coast (2012)


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I didn't reply because Momee has every right to post what she wants to, as do you. You guys can go off on the KKK and post all your pictures and make it seem as LTL is a member. that's pretty vile in itself. So be it.
> 
> This post from Momee was posted before, they are not her words, why rehash it over again. Some of it is true, some not so much.


So then why respond to Designer with snark about not waiting around for an answer? You remind me of a saying we had when I was much younger. 
What are the odds she's Mensa material? 
Slim to none.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Your dad is very smart. Cooper can be deadly. I'm definitely going to read the Twain. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


MaidInBedlam said:


> Letters to the Earth is filled with Twain's particular humourously expressed brand of cynisim. My dad gave it to me when I was trying to wade through The Last of the Mohicans by James Fenimore Cooper. There's an excellent piece called "On James Fenimore Cooper's Prose Style" that helped me get through that particular book.
> 
> Twain meant Christians who actually practice their faith when he called them Professing Christians. He found them few and far between.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

The fact that people believe them does not mean they're telling the truth. "You can fool some of the people all of the time" (A. Lincoln)


soloweygirl said:


> What are the lies that Fox News is reporting?
> 
> It has been proven NBC alters their videos to fit their agenda. CBS has had a newscaster lie about the results of their own polls. ABC has just not reported news until the other stations pick up the ball.
> 
> According the the numbers, Fox News has the viewers head over heels over the other networks. In order for that to happen, the people are believing what Fox News is reporting more than the mainstream media. If anyone is lying, it's not Fox.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> That's MIB to you. I realized after I said we should ignore certain people who post here that we should let them babble on instead. This topic is the place where everyone come to duke it out with whoever they want to. So babble on and someone is sure to respond and make your day. Also, I'd love to see you do something sensible even though I'd be terribly shocked.


MIB, 
I have to disagree with you on this. I have caught Soloweygirl making sense a couple of times. But only her.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Susan, you're wonderful. I hope you didn't have to wade through all this crap to come up with this dozen.


susanmos2000 said:


> I'll take up the gauntlet regarding Fox and its lies, Solowey. How much time have you got? Here's an even dozen just to get us started.
> 
> 1. Obama funding the International Museum of Muslim Cultures out of his own pocket (10/5/13)
> 
> ...


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

medusa said:


> This is, without doubt, one of the finest responses I have read on this site. Thank you !!!


please reread my posts as I never said what you are insinuating, another of these put different words in someones mouth.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> please reread my posts as I never said what you are insinuating, another of these put different words in someones mouth.


That is all they do. They are full of hate and project it. They do not know what they are doing. That tells me there are severe mental problems with them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> That is all they do. They are full of hate and project it. They do not know what they are doing. That tells me there are severe mental problems with them.


What are your psychology credentials?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Then one can conclude that you didn't want an answer.


wrong conclusion -- I had company arrive and spent part of the day with them. I don't live my whole life on line. Between the workshops and a life, I sometimes am away from the computer.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'll ask again, what lies is Fox News reporting?


Patience, Patience! Not everyone has the opportunity to sit in front of the computer all day just waiting for a chance to respond to your demands. You've already gotten a really good list, but I can't let this go. This is the post I want to respond to:



soloweygirl said:


> What are the lies that Fox News is reporting?
> It has been proven NBC alters their videos to fit their agenda. CBS has had a newscaster lie about the results of their own polls. ABC has just not reported news until the other stations pick up the ball.


We said FOX lies (all the time, actually). We didn't compare FOX unfavorably to the other broadcast news which, IMO, are utterly useless as are most of the mainstream papers. They sometimes have good, accurate, reliable news but not always, for reasons I won't go into here. That's what fueled the blogosphere (Nature abhors a vacuum).



> According the the numbers, Fox News has the viewers head over heels over the other networks. In order for that to happen, the people are believing what Fox News is reporting more than the mainstream media. If anyone is lying, it's not Fox.


Oh, the viewers are believing it all right. But as has already been pointed out, popularity has NOTHING to do with credibility. Nothing whatsoever. One of the reasons FOX is popular is that it feeds the biases and prejudices (including racial) of its viewers. That's called pandering. And what they deal in is propaganda.

I'd like to say something about the difference between what some consider 'leftwing sources" and "rightwing sources." Before that, let me remind everyone there is a difference between facts and analysis -- or straight reporting versus analysis and commentary. Everyone's heard the saying, "You're entitled to your own opinion, but not your own facts." That's another way of pointing out the difference between straight reporting versus commentary. Yes, you can have whatever opinions you want, but if they're based on erroneous "facts" or incorrect premises (underlying assumptions), those opinions aren't going to be worth much.

Leftwing sources do NOT include the mainstream rags that the right wing tries to paint as liberal, such as the NYT, Washington Post, etc. Sometimes they're kind of neutral, but a lot of time they can be found to be spouting rightwing talking points or attitudes OR what is usually referred to as "the official story," or the version of reality The Powers That Be want everyone to believe. The mainstream media -- and the more "mainstream" the more this is true -- serve willingly and ardently as the GATEKEEPERS for the Official Stories for the 1% plus the entrenched powers in Congress and the Administration (such as the Pentagon, NSA, CIA, FBI,), and to a large extent large corporations. So, it's not easy to get to the REAL stories, but it's worth doing, IMO, though also time-consuming.

Leftwing sources will have an attitude supportive of left politics, to be sure, and that will be quite visible in their commentaries, but the FACTS aren't usually incorrect or outright lies.

That is NOT true of rightwing sources. Again and again they (purposely) mischaracterize, misquote, mislead and outright lie about things and then add their hyperbolic rightwing analysis on top of all that. It's a lot to swallow, which is why I don't watch, listen or read many rightwing sources. As I said elsewhere, I find it corrosive. Lies are corrosive; the truth, even if unpleasant, is a balm. It's healing.

I know I'm painting with a very wide brush, but the truth is I know of very few rightwing sources that are reliable on the FACTS and if their facts aren't reliable, their analysis is going to be garbage (or worse), and that's especially true of FOX. The only mdia that are more likely to be reporting factually tend to be the business press (as long as they don't include analysis and commentary in their "reporting"). And even then they'll often take delight in taking raw numbers and twisting them to suit their purposes.

Okay, on to the lies.

LOL-- I just remembered a couple of years ago when there was a spate of Congressmen who found themselves in sex scandals. Invariably, when Fox named them onscreen, they called them Democrats. They were Republicans (David Vitter, for example), but Fox wanted to stoke the fires of condemnation and outrage and judgment so took the "opportunity" to name them Democrats. It happened too many times to have been anything but purposeful.

Here's one I'll start off with since it's on the subject of Obamacare:
*Lies, Damned Lies and Fox News* by Paul Krugman http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/10/19/lies-damned-lies-and-fox-news/?_r=0&gwh=8111246A91C702C5BD47D78A24E13CC9
And please note that this is a LIBERAL columnist, so the slant of his commentary is liberal, but not his facts.

More on Obamacare:
*Fox's Henry Lies To Defend Vitter Amendment * http://mediamatters.org/blog/2013/10/15/foxs-henry-lies-to-defend-vitter-amendment/196440

*Fact-Checking Fox: What Real Journalism Looks Like* http://crooksandliars.com/karoli/fact-checking-fox-what-journalism-looks

*Fox News Host's Latest Obamacare Lie: "We Can Do Math And Did"
Neil Cavuto Denies His Network Has Misled Viewers On Health Care Law* (and be sure to see more links at bottom of this article) http://mediamatters.org/video/2013/09/26/fox-news-hosts-latest-obamacare-lie-we-can-do-m/196114

Here's a Facebook Page with assorted stuff: 
*Americans Against Fox News and Republican Lies* https://www.facebook.com/pages/Americans-Against-Fox-News-and-Republican-Lies/103523196350872

Oh, this is interesting:
*Republican Congressman Slams Fox News For Lying* http://thinkprogress.org/media/2013/08/22/2513981/gop-congressman-calls-out-fox-news-for-lying-about-the-news/

Here's a whole collection of things: 
*Category Archives: Fox News Lies* http://aattp.org/category/fox-news-lies-2/

And here's the coup de gras, wherein Fox argued in court (and sadly won) that it's okay for the media to lie:
*Fox-Can-Lie Lawsuit:*
(snip) The attorneys for Fox, owned by media baron Rupert Murdoch, argued the First Amendment gives broadcasters the right to lie or deliberately distort news reports on the public airwaves. http://foxnewsboycott.com/resources/fox-can-lie-lawsuit/

But it's not all about Obamacare:
*Fox News Blatantly Lies About Food Stamps in This Ridiculous Faux-Documentary * http://www.policymic.com/articles/59213/fox-news-blatantly-lies-about-food-stamps-in-this-ridiculous-faux-documentary

And of course, there are many ways to lie and mislead, as this article points out:
*EXPOSED: Here Are The Tricks That Fox News Uses To Manipulate Statistics On Its Graphics* http://www.businessinsider.com/fox-news-charts-tricks-data-2012-11#ixzz2iDSFh9Tx

And here's *Jon Stewart with his "laundry list:"* http://gawker.com/5814309/jon-stewart-reads-off-laundry-list-of-false-statements-by-lying-dynasty-fox-news

Now, I take it a lot of people here have never heard of GOOGLE.COM all of what I posted above -- and there's much, much more -- was garnered from just the first 2 pages of my search on "Fox News Lies."

I keep track of a lot of things about Fox, but not usually the lies. Things like this:

*Fox News Cuts The Mic Of A Liberal Who Tells The Truth About the Obama Scandals* http://www.politicususa.com/2013/06/08/fox-news-cuts-mic-liberal-tells-truth-obama-scandals.html
LINK: 




*Fox takes Ann Coulter column down after reference to killing Meghan McCain* http://news.yahoo.com/fox-removes-coulter-column-mccain-122124780.html

*Fox News Ratings Plunge To New Lows* http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/02/fox-news-ratings-hannity-van-susteren-worst-demo-ratings_n_3001096.html

*FOX On the Poors: 'It Gets A Little Comfortable To Be In Poverty' * http://videocafe.crooksandliars.com/heather/foxs-payne-it-gets-little-comfortable-be-p

*Fox News Ravaged By Free Market As Viewers Flee, Primetime Ratings Dive To Pre-9/11 Lows* http://www.newscorpse.com/ncWP/?p=8964

*Fox Mocks 102-Year-Old's Long Wait To Vote* http://mediamatters.org/blog/2013/02/13/fox-mocks-102-year-olds-long-wait-to-vote/192658

*Real Trouble at Fox News as Viewer Trust Falls to An All Time Low* http://www.politicususa.com/real-trouble-fox-news-viewer-trust-falls-time.html

*Fox News' Credibility At 'Record Low': PPP Poll * http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/06/fox-news-credibility-low-poll_n_2632084.html

*Fox News' Chris Wallace Explodes At NRA CEO Wayne LaPierre: 'That's Ridiculous, Sir, And You Know It* http://www.businessinsider.com/nras-wayne-lapierre-fox-news-sunday-chris-wallace-

*Intelligence Institute Study shows Fox News viewers have an IQ that is 20 points lower than the U.S.* http://news.yahoo.com/intelligence-institute-study-shows-fox-news-viewers-iq-034622242.html

And look at this special brand of deceitful ugliness: 
*Fox News Captions Footage Of Illegal Border Crossings With The Hispanic Vote* http://thinkprogress.org/politics/2012/11/15/1198301/fox-news-captions-footage-of-illegal-border-crossings-with-the-hispanic-vote/

And finally, I'm providing a cite for something I posted a while back, about Fox viewers being the least informed:



> The largest effect is that of Fox News: all else being equal, someone who watched only Fox News would be expected to answer just 1.04 domestic questions correctly -- a figure which is significantly worse than if they had reported watching no media at all. On the other hand, if they listened only to NPR, they would be expected to answer 1.51 questions correctly; viewers of Sunday morning talk shows fare similarly well. And people watching only "The Daily Show With Jon Stewart" could answer about 1.42 questions correctly


. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/11/21/fox-news-viewers-less-informed-people-fairleigh-dickinson_n_1106305.html


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Susan, you're wonderful. I hope you didn't have to wade through all this crap to come up with this dozen.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

It's much more complicated than that for all.



Poor Purl said:


> Are they limited to only $3,000 a year, as individuals are?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

@Knitry
Thank you for your latest post. I just hope people avail themselves of the links you've provided.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitry said:


> . http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/11/21/fox-news-viewers-less-informed-people-fairleigh-dickinson_n_1106305.html


Did you really think huffingtonpost would agree with Fox News? Silly you. :shock:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you really think huffingtonpost would agree with Fox News? Silly you. :shock:


Huffington reported a poll performed by Fairleigh Dickinson University comparing Fox News viewers with people who watch no news on their knowledge of current events.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

karverr said:


> please reread my posts as I never said what you are insinuating, another of these put different words in someones mouth.


karverr
got bored at the other site I guess.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

karverr said:


> please reread my posts as I never said what you are insinuating, another of these put different words in someones mouth.


karverr
we get it, you used a different word with the same meaning.,


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you really think huffingtonpost would agree with Fox News? Silly you. :shock:


You are aware that Huffington Post is NOT a news source, so to speak? It uses AP for the most part to disseminate news articles from all over the globe. 
On the other hand, The Nation is a bona fide news outlet. There is no agreement or disagreement in news, there are only the facts. 
Anyway...

http://www.thenation.com/article/176693/government-shutdown-was-war-against-poor


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Knitry, you're wonderful, too. Thank you for doing all that work. It will probably take me hours to follow up on all your links, but that's nothing compared to what you've done.

There's also a documentary about Fox, _Outfoxed_, by Robert Greenwald, that's largely concerned with the connections between Rupert Murdoch and the GOP. It can be watched at www.freedocumentaries.org. There's narration by some former Fox employees about what they were forced to do to help the right wing, including stories with no news value and outright lying. There are also segments showing some Fox commentators being less than truthful and less than "fair and balanced." If you have the time, it's fun to watch.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> karverr
> we get it, you used a different word with the same meaning.,


karverr reminds me of one of those men who thinks they are clever when they start grooming someone for abuse and say" I was only kidding, can't you take a joke?"


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I love me some Bernie.

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/10/18/bernie-sanders-tells-ed-schultz-southern-democrats-are-tired-of-being-abandoned-by-the-party/


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I do not think the image went through, so I shall try again.


Awww, cute and a very smart dog.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Oh good, I am so happy to hear that you are too busy to post.


    Don't waste time posting general dislike. I understand lucy is busy and we know her views now.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> We are now on the 25th edition of this thread and, if anything, it's getting even more unpleasant. I started reading this to learn something about the US and its healthcare system. Unfortunately, I have learned much more than I wanted to. The racism and contempt for fellow human beings, both overt and disguised, is appalling. It's so depressing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> you's jivin ain't you.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are right. I want to take this opportunity to say that I find such disrespectful and ignorant rantings thoroughly distasteful. It adds nothing to the discussion and spreads ill will among us all.



Designer1234 said:


> ==========
> It would be so great if some of the people on the Right side would say that the filth posted by momee is way out of line. Not one does. It makes it appear as if you agree with the dreadful personal attacks about two people you have never met but who you dislike so intensely. I am talking about all of you on the Repub side of this link.
> 
> I am asking you -- do you agree with that post about the President and first lady - where Momee quoted such dreadful insults about your President and implied that the first lady was a slut as well as other insults? or do you think it was over the top like I do. Let's be honest here and forget politics and stand up for bullying like this.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> A quote from John McCain, when asked about Rep. Louie Gohmert (R, Texas) charging him with supporting Al Qaeda because he didn't support the shutdown:
> 
> "If someone has no intelligence, I don't view it as being a malicious statement."


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Deep, thoughtful analysis.....NOT. You really have no idea how ridiculous you sound.



soloweygirl said:


> What are the lies that Fox News is reporting?
> 
> It has been proven NBC alters their videos to fit their agenda. CBS has had a newscaster lie about the results of their own polls. ABC has just not reported news until the other stations pick up the ball.
> 
> According the the numbers, Fox News has the viewers head over heels over the other networks. In order for that to happen, the people are believing what Fox News is reporting more than the mainstream media. If anyone is lying, it's not Fox.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No. We feel a need to confront lies and bigotry.....and this sure is the place to go to find it. Free country.



soloweygirl said:


> Seattle, instead of adding people to ignore, why not just stay away from this thread? That would be the sensible thing to do. You have your LOLL and POV threads where you need not worry about your growing "list".


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good explanation.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Soloweygirl, news reporters in all medias have been editing the facts to fit their viewpoints for a long, long time. Some manage to twist the truth so far that it becomes a lie. If Fox is getting more viewers than all the other broadcasters, it's because their particular brand of pap is more appealing, not because their reporting is more accurate. Just because something is easy to swallow doesn't mean it's good for you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There's more to education than what takes place in school, you know?



soloweygirl said:


> Higher education level - what does that even mean these days. They might have finished high school with the no child left behind crap, but they still can't write a legible sentence or speak in an intelligent manner. Using like, you know, you know what I'm saying, etc., hardly makes anyone appear intelligent. The low information voter description fits .


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> We are now on the 25th edition of this thread and, if anything, it's getting even more unpleasant. I started reading this to learn something about the US and its healthcare system. Unfortunately, I have learned much more than I wanted to. The racism and contempt for fellow human beings, both overt and disguised, is appalling. It's so depressing.


 :thumbup: An Aussie agrees with you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like you're excusing momee's post. There is no excuse.



soloweygirl said:


> I didn't reply because Momee has every right to post what she wants to, as do you. You guys can go off on the KKK and post all your pictures and make it seem as LTL is a member. that's pretty vile in itself. So be it.
> 
> This post from Momee was posted before, they are not her words, why rehash it over again. Some of it is true, some not so much.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> ==========
> It would be so great if some of the people on the Right side would say that the filth posted by momee is way out of line. Not one does. It makes it appear as if you agree with the dreadful personal attacks about two people you have never met but who you dislike so intensely. I am talking about all of you on the Repub side of this link.
> 
> I am asking you -- do you agree with that post about the President and first lady - where Momee quoted such dreadful insults about your President and implied that the first lady was a slut as well as other insults? or do you think it was over the top like I do. Let's be honest here and forget politics and stand up for bullying like this.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: An Aussie agrees.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> There's more to education than what takes place in school, you know?


I don't think solow understands that a "low information voter" chooses that. I don't believe that it has anything to do with intelligence, knowledge of grammar, or education. It has everything to do, IMHO, with wanting to watch Dancing with the Stars rather than the dance of intellect on CSpan. It is all about being more interested in Pawn Star than the political rising star.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you Susan. That will start the discussion, however I predict facts won't help a bit.



susanmos2000 said:


> I'll take up the gauntlet regarding Fox and its lies, Solowey. How much time have you got? Here's an even dozen just to get us started.
> 
> 1. Obama funding the International Museum of Muslim Cultures out of his own pocket (10/5/13)
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You remind me of someone that I don't miss.



karverr said:


> please reread my posts as I never said what you are insinuating, another of these put different words in someones mouth.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Knee is feeling as well as it usually does. Thanks for asking, Empress Eve.
> 
> I couldn't open your download.


I am a little afraid about being called an Empress, I remember what happened to the last Empress of Russia.

I reposted the link as a picture in my post below the post you read. I had a funny feeling it was not going to go through so I tried another way.

Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"So don't worry your pretty little head about it?" Condescending with no facts.



RUKnitting said:


> It's much more complicated than that for all.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo Jelun.



jelun2 said:


> I don't think solow understands that a "low information voter" chooses that. I don't believe that it has anything to do with intelligence, knowledge of grammar, or education. It has everything to do, IMHO, with wanting to watch Dancing with the Stars rather than the dance of intellect on CSpan. It is all about being more interested in Pawn Star than the political rising star.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I don't think solow understands that a "low information voter" chooses that. I don't believe that it has anything to do with intelligence, knowledge of grammar, or education. It has everything to do, IMHO, with wanting to watch Dancing with the Stars rather than the dance of intellect on CSpan. It is all about being more interested in Pawn Star than the political rising star.


It also has to do with curiosity about the world we live in vs. fear and trembling.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thank you Susan. That will start the discussion, however I predict facts won't help a bit.


You are undoubtedly right. And you have a super avatar this evening.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> You remind me of someone that I don't miss.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Like I said, if Lukelucy has the time to post all over here, she has time to cite her sources. She doesn't feel like bothering and the rest of us are supposed to let her slide.


Knitry said:


> And Google is darned near instantaneous. I just googled "OBAMACARE KILLS JOBS" and in 0.37 seconds got this:
> 
> *Ted Cruz Lies About Obamacare Killing Jobs. Here's Why.*
> http://crooksandliars.com/karoli/ted-cruz-fauxlibuster-lie-obamacare-not-kil
> ...


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That's something to be proud of, Susan. I have to admit, I came out with less of a preference for darker skins. I was surprised to see that, thinking, as several people have said of themselves here, that I was not a racist. It's something I need to work on.


We all have to watch what we say as it can be misunderstood. I am interested in people and if I met you I would probably ask you where you came from. I always intend this in a nice way so I can say something nice about your country. With American accents it is often difficult to judge from which part of USA they come. Well, the other day someone called me a racist because I asked someone where they came from, they said it was racist to ask people about their ethnic origins. I disagree, if you know where someone is from you will know something about their history. The person I asked where they came from was an African refugee from an African country and we were talking whilst we shared the same table at Gloria Dean's coffee spot. That is the great thing about Australia, so many people from so many different cultures, all interesting to share a conversation with. No, it was not the lady from Africa who called me a racist. She was from Sierra Leone and was amazed I knew about her country and their internal problems.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I also has to do with curiosity about the world we live in vs. fear and trembling.


Yes, there is that, certainly. 
There is also that condition that entails having only 2 or 3 hours in a very busy day to supervise children, try to be a decent partner...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I am a little afraid about being called an Empress, I remember what happened to the last Empress of Russia.
> 
> I reposted the link as a picture in my post below the post you read. I had a funny feeling it was not going to go through so I tried another way.
> 
> Glad you are feeling better.


Ah, but do you remember Catherine the Great? And wasn't Queen Victoria an empress - why else was it called the British Empire? - and nothing much happened to her. But if you'd prefer a more plebeian title, let us know.

The picture was both cute and funny, my favorite combination.

And I am also glad I'm feeling better. Seriously, I've gotten a lot good feeling from being here. Thank you.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

' Nite, Folks. 
I am exhausted for some odd reason.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> "So don't worry your pretty little head about it?" Condescending with no facts.


Truthfully, RUKnitting gave the right answer to my silly question. I think tax law is too much for anyone to think about unless they want to be a tax lawyer. (I just finished our 2012 tax return, having gotten an extension, so the $3,000 is still an open wound.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> We all have to watch what we say as it can be misunderstood. I am interested in people and if I met you I would probably ask you where you came from. I always intend this in a nice way so I can say something nice about your country. With American accents it is often difficult to judge from which part of USA they come. Well, the other day someone called me a racist because I asked someone where they came from, they said it was racist to ask people about their ethnic origins. I disagree, if you know where someone is from you will know something about their history. The person I asked where they came from was an African refugee from an African country and we were talking whilst we shared the same table at Gloria Dean's coffee spot. That is the great thing about Australia, so many people from so many different cultures, all interesting to share a conversation with. No, it was not the lady from Africa who called me a racist. She was from Sierra Leone and was amazed I knew about her country and their internal problems.


There's that anti-curious streak: you're a racist because you're curious about people? I often ask people where they're from, especially taxi drivers, who come from all over the world. I recently rode with a man from Ecuador who had gotten a degree in political science from a good college in New York. He had a good-paying job, and then 2008 came, and his firm went out of business. After being out of work for a year, he started driving a taxi; he said he doesn't make as much money, but it's much more interesting than the job he'd lost.

"Where are you from?" is a wonderful opening if you want to get to know people.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Yes, there is that, certainly.
> There is also that condition that entails having only 2 or 3 hours in a very busy day to supervise children, try to be a decent partner...


Well, yes, for many people. Personally, I have too much free time, and I think I spend too much time with my DH. He was much D-er when we were in different places all day and had things to talk about at night.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> ' Nite, Folks.
> I am exhausted for some odd reason.


Good night, Empress Jelun II. Rest well, and sweet dreams.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I like #2 the best. I have this picture in my mind now of granola-eating tree huggers wandering the woods with piles of orange vests looking for deer who might stand still long enough for one of those folks to put the vest on the deer. Talk about an impossible task...:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


susanmos2000 said:


> I'll take up the gauntlet regarding Fox and its lies, Solowey. How much time have you got? Here's an even dozen just to get us started.
> 
> 1. Obama funding the International Museum of Muslim Cultures out of his own pocket (10/5/13)
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

If you like Twain, I think you'll like Letters to the Earth. "On James Fenimore Cooper's Prose Style" is a little gem. I'm going to have to dig out my copy and read it again. My Dad was indeed pretty smart He read every book I ever brought into the house. History textbooks got special scrutiny and the "facts" in them were corrected by my Dad along with his recommendations of books to read that presented a more accurate picture of historical events. Lucky me. I'm still grateful for having a parent who cared enough about my education to make sure I wasn't being fed a pack of lies. I have no idea what history courses are like nowadays, but in the 50s and 60s they were pretty inaccurate.


Poor Purl said:


> Your dad is very smart. Cooper can be deadly. I'm definitely going to read the Twain. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks. I stand corrected.


Poor Purl said:


> MIB,
> I have to disagree with you on this. I have caught Soloweygirl making sense a couple of times. But only her.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitry, you are one amazingly fine contributor to this topic. I admire you for going to all the trouble to address what's problematic about Fox, at incredible length, great detail and with many links so anyone here can follow the path you've laid. I hope you stick around for a long time. Thanks for all your hard work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Remember the saying, "How can i miss you if you won't go away?" It's a start, but I don't think we'd miss karverr if he went away.


damemary said:


> You remind me of someone that I don't miss.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If you like Twain, I think you'll like Letters to the Earth. "On James Fenimore Cooper's Prose Style" is a little gem. I'm going to have to dig out my copy and read it again. My Dad was indeed pretty smart He read every book I ever brought into the house. History textbooks got special scrutiny and the "facts" in them were corrected by my Dad along with his recommendations of books to read that presented a more accurate picture of historical events. Lucky me. I'm still grateful for having a parent who cared enough about my education to make sure I wasn't being fed a pack of lies. I have no idea what history courses are like nowadays, but in the 50s and 60s they were pretty inaccurate.


I doubt that they've improved since then. Schools are so starved for money; teachers who would be good can't afford to stay in the field; most kids spend too much time on the internet (unlike me, who've been on and off all day today), which makes it even harder to tell fact from fiction.

I once knew a 10-year-old girl who had to write something about Benjamin Franklin for school. First of all, she'd never even heard of him, after 4 or 5 years in school. And second, after getting information on line, all she came away with was that he had been divorced. I could understand why that would loom large for her, since her parents were divorced, but his part in the founding of this country, and even more all his inventions - none of this was of any interest. But she probably could have written ten pages on Christina Aguilera.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Remember the saying, "How can i miss you if you won't go away?" It's a start, but I don't think we'd miss karverr if he went away.


Actually, I think we've been pretty rotten to him. Here's a post from his wife: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-180781-1.html and another picture of that sweet-looking dog.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Actually, I think we've been pretty rotten to him. Here's a post from his wife: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-180781-1.html and another picture of that sweet-looking dog.


He's definetly very artisitic and the carvings his wife posted are impressive. I love the rabbit. I won't make unpleasant renarks about his crafting ability any more, Unfortunately, he also has a talent for saying things that rile up folks who disagree with him, but I'm sue it's possible to object to what he says with a little less vitriol.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> He's definetly very artisitic and the carvings his wife posted are impressive. I love the rabbit. I won't make unpleasant renarks about his crafting ability any more, Unfortunately, he also has a talent for saying things that rile up folks who disagree with him, but I'm sue it's possible to object to what he says with a little less vitriol.


Thanks. I hate to think we're ganging up on a disabled man who doesn't seem to get what we're saying.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I like #2 the best. I have this picture in my mind now of granola-eating tree huggers wandering the woods with piles of orange vests looking for deer who might stand still long enough for one of those folks to put the vest on the deer. Talk about an impossible task...:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Yes, that one's pretty bizarre. Number 10 is strange, too--
Fox got slapped with a lawsuit because of it. Here's a partial transcript of what was said:

"DOOCY: So anyway, yeah, this is what happened in Lewiston, Maine where a middle school kid being funny doing a joke put a ham sandwich in a paper bag in front of, on a table, where some Muslim students would sit. Well now that kid is being investigated for possible hate crimes. He's been uh ... suspended and the superintendent and the school board looking into perhaps other charges against the kid because it's a hate crime. .

KILMEADE: Yeah ... yeah evidently these Somalia kids are Muslim and Muslims think pork is unclean and highly offensive uh ... and they feel as though to put that in front of somebody is akin to trauma ... uh ... to a hate crime. It's traumatizing and in this case in particular the superintendent, who looks as though he's gonna go to the hilt with this, says it's akin to making these kids feel like they're being shot at back in Mogadishu and being starved to death.

DOOCY: Brian, the Center for Prevention of Hate Violence in that region says they are now working with the school to create an anti-ham response plan. We are not making this up. Also the superintendent, a fellow who we're gonna really try hard to get on our show tomorrow to explain all this stuff, Leon Levesque, he says quote, these children have got to learn that ham is not a toy. Uh ... so they sa ... you know what this is ... this is crazy ...

CARLSON: [OVERLAPPING] I do think this is going way too far."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, that one's pretty bizarre. Number 10 is strange, too--
> Fox got slapped with a lawsuit because of it. Here's a partial transcript of what was said:
> 
> "DOOCY: So anyway, yeah, this is what happened in Lewiston, Maine where a middle school kid being funny doing a joke put a ham sandwich in a paper bag in front of, on a table, where some Muslim students would sit. Well now that kid is being investigated for possible hate crimes. He's been uh ... suspended and the superintendent and the school board looking into perhaps other charges against the kid because it's a hate crime. .
> ...


Did the ham incident not happen? But at least I got to read the sentence "These children have got to learn that ham is not a toy," an unexpected pleasure.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This is not my post. You need to get your facts straight. Including about Obama.


Go back and take another look. I was aware that it wasn't your post. There is a little line of astericks below your name which signifies that the quote is done.
My facts are straight. I would ask the same of you, but I know it would be futile.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Did the ham incident not happen? But at least I got to read the sentence "These children have got to learn that ham is not a toy," an unexpected pleasure.


Apparently the kids did toss the sandwich--but everything after that was made up, including the words those two supposed news anchors put in the superintendent's mouth.

Here's a few more examples of Fox's kind of "news" broadcasting. I honestly don't think they can tell a lie from the truth:

1. The Obama Madrassa Smear. Fox & Friends had to "clarify" their false report claiming that then-Senator Barack Obama had attended a radical Islamic madrassa when he was a child in Indonesia. In response to this incident, Fox vice-president John Moody issued a memo to the network's staff explaining that "seeing an item on a website does not mean it is right."

2. Kilmeade: "All Terrorists Are Muslims." Fox & Friends co-host Brian Kilmeade claimed that he "misspoke" when he claimed that "all terrorists are Muslims." He had made the assertion on two separate occasions on the same day.

3. False Report That Obama Supported Release Of Lockerbie Bomber. Dana Perino apologized on Fox & Friends for falsely claiming on the previous day's program that President Obama had supported the release of Lockerbie bomber Abdel Baset al-Megrahi.

4. False Report On School Curriculum Changes In Texas. After the Texas Education Agency criticized Fox & Friends for a "highly inaccurate" report about planned curriculum changes for Texas schools, the show ran a "clarification" on the issue.

5. Doocy Misquoted Obama, Claimed It Was Attack On Romney. Doocy admitted he "did some paraphrasing that seemed to misquote the president" when he falsely quoted Obama saying "'Unlike some people, I wasn't born with a silver spoon in my mouth" in a supposed attack on Mitt Romney. In fact, Obama never said the "unlike some people" portion of the quote and had been using the phrase since March 2009.

6. Kilmeade Praised Swedes For "Pure Genes." Kilmeade apologized for his statement on Fox & Friends that Americans don't have "pure genes" like Swedes because "we keep marrying other species and other ethnics."

7. Falsely Claimed TSA Was Going To Screen Passenger DNA. Fox & Friends apologized for a false report that claimed that the Transportation Security Administration planned to screen passengers' DNA.

8. False Report That Obama Planned To Apologize For The Atomic Bomb. Fox & Friends apologized for their false story claiming President Obama had considered apologizing to Japan for the U.S. dropping the atomic bomb.

9. Inverted Poll To Claim 61 Percent Opposed Collective Bargaining. Fox & Friends issued a correction after claiming that 61percent of respondents to a poll favored taking collective bargaining rights away from public employees. In fact, 61 percent opposed the measure in the Gallup poll they cited.

10. Giuliani: Obama Didn't Say "War" During State Of The Union. Doocy issued a correction on-air after former New York mayor Rudy Giuliani falsely stated on Fox & Friends that President Obama didn't say "war" during his 2010 State of the Union speech.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

It's like something out of Alice in Wonderland: words mean what Fox wants them to mean. But Roger Ailes did say that they'd never taken down a story just because it wasn't right.

I recently saw a trailer for a documentary by a young woman about her father, who at a late age became a wing-nut. The film is an attempt to find out what happened to him. Apparently, he got a job requiring a long drive and started listening to talk radio in the car. After a while he was watching only Fox News and saying hateful things about Obama. I wish I could remember the name of the doc, though I don't think it's finished.


susanmos2000 said:


> Apparently the kids did toss the sandwich--but everything after that was made up, including the words those two supposed news anchors put in the superintendent's mouth.
> 
> Here's a few more examples of Fox's kind of "news" broadcasting. I honestly don't think they can tell a lie from the truth:
> 
> ...


I think it's time for me to go to sleep. Goodnight, Susan.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It's like something out of Alice in Wonderland: words mean what Fox wants them to mean. But Roger Ailes did say that they'd never taken down a story just because it wasn't right.
> 
> I recently saw a trailer for a documentary by a young woman about her father, who at a late age became a wing-nut. The film is an attempt to find out what happened to him. Apparently, he got a job requiring a long drive and started listening to talk radio in the car. After a while he was watching only Fox News and saying hateful things about Obama. I wish I could remember the name of the doc, though I don't think it's finished.
> 
> I think it's time for me to go to sleep. Goodnight, Susan.


Night, Purl.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Actually, I think we've been pretty rotten to him. Here's a post from his wife: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-180781-1.html and another picture of that sweet-looking dog.


I just checked that site and he is certainly talented. Beautiful workmanship there. He is very skilled.

From Ms. Eve :wink:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Ah, but do you remember Catherine the Great? And wasn't Queen Victoria an empress - why else was it called the British Empire? - and nothing much happened to her. But if you'd prefer a more plebeian title, let us know.


I remember those strong women, also the 'she wolves of Britain' as they were called, the women who claimed the throne before Elizabeth 1.

Now, what title do I prefer, I know - _Just call me Ms Eve and say the only time I am not grumpy is when I am asleep._

Take care and sleep tightly. You know what they say, don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

One should remember that PETA really means: People Eating Tasty Animals.

Your reference to Ohio trying to save the deer with blaze vests just shows how cruel so called 'animal activists' are to animals. In the Metro Parks they use sharp shooters to thin the herd so that the deer population stays at a healthy level. Nothing is so heart breaking as seeing a sick, starving and dying deer cross the highway only to be hit. Keeping the deer population to a healthy level is a win for all. In fact, the venison meat is used to feed the hungry.

http://www.legacycpas.com/filebin/2013%20Rates%20and%20Limits%20PDF.pdf


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Just to be fair and balanced


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> There's that anti-curious streak: you're a racist because you're curious about people? I often ask people where they're from, especially taxi drivers, who come from all over the world. I recently rode with a man from Ecuador who had gotten a degree in political science from a good college in New York. He had a good-paying job, and then 2008 came, and his firm went out of business. After being out of work for a year, he started driving a taxi; he said he doesn't make as much money, but it's much more interesting than the job he'd lost.
> 
> "Where are you from?" is a wonderful opening if you want to get to know people.


It seems to me that the only people who would think "where are you from?" is racist would be those who only see skin color. It is a great conversation starter and way to learn what "regular people" think about issues whether they are from South Africa or South Los Angeles.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Thanks. I hate to think we're ganging up on a disabled man who doesn't seem to get what we're saying.


That man with a disability came here to pick a fight and was quite provocative from the first. 
I guess I am lucky that in with the posts that are the gems you all drop, Empress Poor Purl, I miss most of what he has to say.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

karverr said:


> please reread my posts as I never said what you are insinuating, another of these put different words in someones mouth.


I believe your are confused. - I am not insinuating anything. I was complmenting the author of the original post. This has nothing to do with you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Thanks. I hate to think we're ganging up on a disabled man who doesn't seem to get what we're saying.


Certain people on this site gang up on everyone who do not agree. That is why I will not post my sources. The hate that comes from your side causes nice people to react in ways they don't like. I only read certain posts and am reluctant to respond to anything from certain people. And regarding Huck, I completely ignore those posts.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just to be fair and balanced


Perfect. There is more racism from the left than I have seen in my whole life.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

the address in your link doesn't work



lovethelake said:


> One should remember that PETA really means: People Eating Tasty Animals.
> 
> Your reference to Ohio trying to save the deer with blaze vests just shows how cruel so called 'animal activists' are to animals. In the Metro Parks they use sharp shooters to thin the herd so that the deer population stays at a healthy level. Nothing is so heart breaking as seeing a sick, starving and dying deer cross the highway only to be hit. Keeping the deer population to a healthy level is a win for all. In fact, the venison meat is used to feed the hungry.
> 
> http://www.legacycpas.com/filebin/2013%20Rates%20and%20Limits%20PDF.pdf


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Isn't it strange that no-one from the Fox fan club has attempted to respond to the lists of lies that a few of you have posted?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Isn't it strange that no-one from the Fox fan club has attempted to respond to the lists of lies that a few of you have posted?


What response could they give, Empress aw?
Rah Rah Rah 
We love a liah! ?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Susan, while I feel the Muslim students, or any students at all, shouldn't be subjected to a stupid prank that is in very bad taste, the transcript you've quoted seems like an inappropriate response, even though this happened in a middle school where all the students should have been taught something about current events and how important some people's beliefs are to them. 

I approve suspending the student who put the ham sandwich where the Muslim student sit for lunch. He should also have to appologize to the Muslim students at an assembly of the whole school. I'm not sure this goes so far as to be a hate crime. It seems more like bullying to me.

An anti-ham response plan? Why not take advantage of this incident to spend some time educating all the students in that school about bullying and what it might lead to, such as hate crimes, and why it's wrong for anyone to spend time thinking up malicious pranks to play on anyone they think is "different. While they're doing that, I hope someone will start addressing the fact that teasing is the first step toward outright bullying.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Isn't it strange that no-one from the Fox fan club has attempted to respond to the lists of lies that a few of you have posted?


Maybe we're busy. Maybe we don't want to respond to the inevitable put-down. Maybe we are tired of the nastiness on this site.

Of course, you think the worst. Of course you insult our intelligence or whatever.

Whatever we write is criticized and in the end we are bullied. Why should we respond?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> What response could they give, Empress aw?
> Rah Rah Rah
> We love a liah! ?


More nastiness. Can't you be nice?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> What response could they give, Empress aw?
> Rah Rah Rah
> We love a liah! ?


Cuh, never thought of that. I'm nowhere near an empress, by the way. Working-class aristocracy is more my cup of tea.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Susan, while I feel the Muslim students, or any students at all, shouldn't be subjected to a joke that is in very bad taste, thr transcript you've quoted seems like an inappropriate response, even though this happened in a middle school where all the students should have been taught something about current events and how important some people's beliefs are to them.
> 
> I approve suspending the student who put the ham sandwich where the Muslim student sit for lunch. I'm not sure this goes so far as to be a hate crime. It seems more like bullying to me.
> 
> An anti-ham response plan? Why not take advantage of this incident to spend some time educating all the students in that school about bullying and what it might lead to, such as hate crimes, and why it's wrong for anyone to spend time thinking up malicious pranks to play on anyome they think is "different. While they're doing that, I hope someone will start addressing the fact that teasing is the first step toward outright bullying.


You seem to have missed the point. This was a lie perpetrated by the wonders at FOX News.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Cuh, never thought of that. I'm nowhere near an empress, by the way. Working-class aristocracy is more my cup of tea.


Oh hey! I have happily worked my way deeper and deeper into the lower middle class since I decided that being happy in my career was more important than being stressed in my work.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Thanks. I hate to think we're ganging up on a disabled man who doesn't seem to get what we're saying.


having spent a lot of time in the Disabled rights Movement, I've learned that disabled folks don't want to be treated differently than anyone else. We could, however, use plainer language if karverr does have a problem understanding what's been said to him already. We could even ignore him which would probably bore him into shutting up. Maybe.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Maybe we're busy. Maybe we don't want to respond to the inevitable put-down. Maybe we are tired of the nastiness on this site.
> 
> Of course, you think the worst. Of course you insult our intelligence or whatever.
> 
> Whatever we write is criticized and in the end we are bullied. Why should we respond?


If any of that were true, you would not write anything. No part of your answer stands up to scrutiny. Isn't it really that you cannot refute the lists but will not admit it?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Susan, you have really tapped into Fox's more bizarre reporting. I'd love to know what other species Fox thinks people are marrying. I guess that means I could marry a chicken and live happily ever after, not to mention getting some eggs, too. It would be a same sex marriage too. Maybe I'd have to marry a rooster to protect my sexual identity...:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:"Other species"!! It makes me laugh and shed a tear at the same time.:XD:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Good one, LL. You overlook the fact that anyone who posts here attacks anyone they disagree with whenever they feel like doing that. Ganging up is an importnt part of how this topic works. Go ahead and post your sources. You may end up getting a bunch of insulting responses, but the same will happen to anyone else, no matter what they say and what sources they cite. You're just trying to justify being too lazy to cite your sources.:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Lukelucy said:


> Certain people on this site gang up on everyone who do not agree. That is why I will not post my sources. The hate that comes from your side causes nice people to react in ways they don't like. I only read certain posts and am reluctant to respond to anything from certain people. And regarding Huck, I completely ignore those posts.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Certain people on this site gang up on everyone who do not agree. That is why I will not post my sources. The hate that comes from your side causes nice people to react in ways they don't like. I only read certain posts and am reluctant to respond to anything from certain people. And regarding Huck, I completely ignore those posts.


Lukelucy
More untruth from you I see. Did you not recently post that I gave you another belly laugh?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Susan, while I feel the Muslim students, or any students at all, shouldn't be subjected to a joke that is in very bad taste, thr transcript you've quoted seems like an inappropriate response, even though this happened in a middle school where all the students should have been taught something about current events and how important some people's beliefs are to them.
> 
> I approve suspending the student who put the ham sandwich where the Muslim student sit for lunch. He should also have to appologize to the Muslim students at an assembly of the whole school. I'm not sure this goes so far as to be a hate crime. It seems more like bullying to me.
> 
> An anti-ham response plan? Why not take advantage of this incident to spend some time educating all the students in that school about bullying and what it might lead to, such as hate crimes, and why it's wrong for anyone to spend time thinking up malicious pranks to play on anyome they think is "different. While they're doing that, I hope someone will start addressing the fact that teasing is the first step toward outright bullying.


Absolutely, Maid. The incident in itself was shocking and hateful and shouldn't be dismissed as a kid's prank--and Fox's coverage made it still worse. From Thinkprogress:

"Poking fun at the students, hosts asked whether ham was a hate crimeor lunch? and showed screen shots of ham sandwiches, starving Somalians, belching, animal noises, and mock reenactments of the incident. Ironically, the hosts assured viewers several times, Were not making this up!

Scarier still, this was but one racially-tinged incident in a string against the approximately 1600 Somali refugees who settled in Lewiston, Maine beginning in the year 2000. The locals didn't take well to this perceived invasion--anti-Somali demonstrations were held, the mayor claimed the refugees were bleeding the town dry, an organized hate group sprang into existence, and in 2006 a frozen pig's head was flung by some yokel into the Lewison mosque.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Like I said, what you think of as your side isn't alone in being subjected to put-downs. That's an equal opportunity deal in this topic, and anyone can come in for all sorts of insults and put-downs. You may think you're special, but you're not. As I already said, you're grasping at anything to justify being too lazy to cite your sources. Maybe you don't have any sources to cite other than your own brand of baloney.:hunf: :thumbdown:


Lukelucy said:


> Maybe we're busy. Maybe we don't want to respond to the inevitable put-down. Maybe we are tired of the nastiness on this site.
> 
> Of course, you think the worst. Of course you insult our intelligence or whatever.
> 
> Whatever we write is criticized and in the end we are bullied. Why should we respond?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> You seem to have missed the point. This was a lie perpetrated by the wonders at FOX News.


I thought this was an incident that really happened and that Fox blew it all out of proportion and added a bunch of details that weren't true.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I thought this was an incident that really happened and that Fox blew it all out of proportion and added a bunch of details that weren't true.


You're right, Maid--the kids actually did chuck the sandwich, but then Fox took the incident and ran with it, adding all sorts of misquotes and lies (and got slapped with a lawsuit in the end).


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I thought this was an incident that really happened and that Fox blew it all out of proportion and added a bunch of details that weren't true.


Yes, I can certainly see how anyone could believe that. It is what happened. ONE student placed one sandwich on a table. There were no comments from the school authorities for them to quote. 
It is the way that they (Fox) and buffoons such as Limbaugh manage to make their ploys believable. 
Way back, I used to listen to Rush, that man is a master manipulator of language. Rush makes sense, he makes sense, he makes sense. then whoosh...off into a wacko direction that has no connection to logical thinking.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> If any of that were true, you would not write anything. No part of your answer stands up to scrutiny. Isn't it really that you cannot refute the lists but will not admit it?


I cannot list things that I hear or read days before. The info is gone. I cannot retrieve it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Good one, LL. You overlook the fact that anyone who posts here attacks anyone they disagree with whenever they feel like doing that. Ganging up is an importnt part of how this topic works. Go ahead and post your sources. You may end up getting a bunch of insulting responses, but the same will happen to anyone else, no matter what they say and what sources they cite. You're just trying to justify being too lazy to cite your sources.:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


You are reading my mind incorrectly.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Oh hey! I have happily worked my way deeper and deeper into the lower middle class since I decided that being happy in my career was more important than being stressed in my work.


Good for you!! My technique for getting into the lower middle class was to take jobs with do-gooder agencies. They never pay well. Also, my family background is blue collar intellegencia so I had a head start because of that.

It's so nice being in a position where worrying about how many possessions I have to have to prove I'm a good person.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I cannot list things that I hear or read days before. The info is gone. I cannot retrieve it.


You might like to make a short note to yourself at the time you hear or read something that supports your remarks here. Such notes might even be valuable in other contexts.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You might like to make a short note to yourelf at the time you hear or read something that supports your remarks here. Such notes might even be valuable in other contexts.


Thank you.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> You are reading my mind incorrectly.


I'm not reading your mind. I'm remarking on what you yourself have said about not having time to cite your sources and suggesting a reason why you don't do that.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lukelucy wrote:
Certain people on this site gang up on everyone who do not agree. That is why I will not post my sources. The hate that comes from your side causes nice people to react in ways they don't like. I only read certain posts and am reluctant to respond to anything from certain people. And regarding Huck, I completely ignore those posts.


I can understand why it feels that way sometimes, the times when something that is said is believed to be so outrageous that many people feel it is necessary to respond to the point made. It is not "ganging up on" it is 3, 4, or 5 people having their say. FGS, there are not enough people posting here to gang up on anyone.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I remember those strong women, also the 'she wolves of Britain' as they were called, the women who claimed the throne before Elizabeth 1.
> 
> Now, what title do I prefer, I know - _Just call me Ms Eve and say the only time I am not grumpy is when I am asleep._
> 
> Take care and sleep tightly. You know what they say, don't let the bed bugs bite.


Bedbugs are not a joke in New York. There's apparently an epidemic of them, which thank Gaia I haven't caught, but exterminators here are getting rich on them.

"Ms Eve" is easy to remember, but I don't believe the grumpy thing. However, Ms Eve, I'll do as you ask.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> So then why respond to Designer with snark about not waiting around for an answer? You remind me of a saying we had when I was much younger.
> What are the odds she's Mensa material?
> Slim to none.


Because she is the one that constantly asks a question and then says at the bottom of her posts I'm outta here. That says she is not staying around to read anyone's reply. If that's her attitude, then why does she bother posting in the first place?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

You're not exactly "nice," yourself. There's plenty of hate on "your side," though you guys won't admit it. And since you think I'm also Huck, would you please stop reading my posts, too.


Lukelucy said:


> Certain people on this site gang up on everyone who do not agree. That is why I will not post my sources. The hate that comes from your side causes nice people to react in ways they don't like. I only read certain posts and am reluctant to respond to anything from certain people. And regarding Huck, I completely ignore those posts.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Because she is the one that constantly asks a question and then says at the bottom of her posts I'm outta here. That says she is not staying around to read anyone's reply. If that's her attitude, then why does she bother posting in the first place?


FGS, we all end our posting session in one way or another. Some silently, some by announcing it is bedtime, some with a nap reference or crafting or, or, or. 
It seems to me that you are looking for something to take in an offensive manner. 
Some people don't say good bye as it is too final.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You're not exactly "nice," yourself. There's plenty of hate on "your side," though you guys won't admit it. And since you think I'm also Huck, would you please stop reading my posts, too.


LOL, you should get so lucky, Empress.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Because she is the one that constantly asks a question and then says at the bottom of her posts I'm outta here. That says she is not staying around to read anyone's reply. If that's her attitude, then why does she bother posting in the first place?


If that's what Designer1234 feels like doing, who are we to object? What makes you think she doesn't read other's posts here? If she's "unwatched" a topic that's what will happen. If not, she can read responses or ignore them. To each her own.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> No. We feel a need to confront lies and bigotry.....and this sure is the place to go to find it. Free country.


My, my it's the dementary show that came to a theatre near us.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> the address in your link doesn't work


I get it to work, put it isn't at all relevant to the rest of the message. I'll copy and paste, if I can (for some reason, I couldn't highlight everything):

3 2012
Social Security Wage Base $113,700 $110,100
Medicare Wage Base Unlimited Unlimited
Tax Rate - Combined
-Employee 7.65% 5.65%
-Employer 7.65% 7.65%
Social Security Rate 
-Employee 6.2% 4.2%
-Employer 6.2% 6.2%
Medicare Rate 1.45% 1.45%
Maximum Social Security Withholding $7,049.40 $4,624.20
Maximum Medicare Withholding Unlimited Unlimited
FEDERAL UNEMPLOYMENT TAX ACT (FUTA): 2013 2012
Taxable Wage Base Per Employee $7,000 $7,000
Gross Tax Rate 6.0% 6.0%
Net Tax Rate 0.6% 0.6%
STATE UNEMPLOYMENT TAX ACT (SUTA):
2013 2012
Florida..... $8,000 $8,000
Illinois $12,900 $13,560
Indiana $9,500 $9,500
Iowa $26,000 $25,300
Kansas $8,000 $8,000
Kentucky $9,300 $9,000
Michigan $9,500 $9,500
Minnesota $29,000 $28,000
North Dakota... $31,800 $27,000
South Dakota $13,000 $12,000
Wisconsin $14,000 $13,000
Please check our website for updated information.
Please contact us for information on other states.
Our Annual Tax Releases are posted on www.legacycpas.com.
Summary of Payroll Tax Limits

There's more, but it's of the same kind.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> having spent a lot of time in the Disabled rights Movement, I've learned that disabled folks don't want to be treated differently than anyone else. We could, however, use plainer language if karverr does have a problem understanding what's been said to him already. We could even ignore him which would probably bore him into shutting up. Maybe.


You definitely have a point.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I think you missed something. The reference to putting vests on deer was an example of Fox lying - _it never happened,_ though Fox "covered" it as if it were news.


lovethelake said:


> One should remember that PETA really means: People Eating Tasty Animals.
> 
> Your reference to Ohio trying to save the deer with blaze vests just shows how cruel so called 'animal activists' are to animals. In the Metro Parks they use sharp shooters to thin the herd so that the deer population stays at a healthy level. Nothing is so heart breaking as seeing a sick, starving and dying deer cross the highway only to be hit. Keeping the deer population to a healthy level is a win for all. In fact, the venison meat is used to feed the hungry.
> 
> http://www.legacycpas.com/filebin/2013%20Rates%20and%20Limits%20PDF.pdf


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Actually, I think we've been pretty rotten to him. Here's a post from his wife: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-180781-1.html and another picture of that sweet-looking dog.


What else is new? You are like this to everyone that isn't considered "one of your own". One starts and the others follow suit in a flash. Bullying at its finest.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> My, my it's the dementary show that came to a theatre near us.


Could you explain for those of us who are a bit slow what the Empress dame's post had to do with computer science?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Thanks. I hate to think we're ganging up on a disabled man who doesn't seem to get what we're saying.


That's exactly what you are doing and with such pride.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What else is new? You are like this to everyone that isn't considered "one of your own". One starts and the others follow suit in a flash. Bullying at its finest.


If we were really like that, why would I have posted the message in the first place? I'd like to see "one of your own" admit to having done something wrong, but thanks to global climate change, Hell isn't going to freeze over any time soon, so I won't wait.

And you and LTL and Joey and LukeLucy are pretty quick with the insults, too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> having spent a lot of time in the Disabled rights Movement, I've learned that disabled folks don't want to be treated differently than anyone else. We could, however, use plainer language if karverr does have a problem understanding what's been said to him already. We could even ignore him which would probably bore him into shutting up. Maybe.


Or you could just stop your bullying behavior altogether.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I get it to work, put it isn't at all relevant to the rest of the message. I'll copy and paste, if I can (for some reason, I couldn't highlight everything):
> 
> 3 2012
> Social Security Wage Base $113,700 $110,100
> ...


Thank you, that certainly doesn't make much sense with that post. 
I do know that I have almost done a similar thing by not double checking that my "copy" actually copied so that a new link showed up rather than what I posted last.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> You are reading my mind incorrectly.


This is Seattle defending her behavior. She won't take responsibility for it and will blame the thread. She has a good role model to copy this behavior. It works so well for him.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> If we were really like that, why would I have posted the message in the first place? I'd like to see "one of your own" admit to having done something wrong, but thanks to global climate change, Hell isn't going to freeze over any time soon, so I won't wait.
> 
> And you and LTL and Joey and LukeLucy are pretty quick with the insults, too.


Guilt probably. It certainly didn't bother you before you knew he had a stroke, just afterwards.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Lukelucy wrote:
> Certain people on this site gang up on everyone who do not agree. That is why I will not post my sources. The hate that comes from your side causes nice people to react in ways they don't like. I only read certain posts and am reluctant to respond to anything from certain people. And regarding Huck, I completely ignore those posts.
> 
> I can understand why it feels that way sometimes, the times when something that is said is believed to be so outrageous that many people feel it is necessary to respond to the point made. It is not "ganging up on" it is 3, 4, or 5 people having their say. FGS, there are not enough people posting here to gang up on anyone.


It has gotten out of hand. Just because Obama is criticized, your side should not get nasty with the person who is criticizing Obama. From what I read, the Repubs/conservatives do not come close to what the Libs are writing concerning nastiness.

I am going to try not to respond to any of the people who have been nasty. I am done. It is sick and I do not want to be involved with the sickness.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This is Seattle defending her behavior. She won't take responsibility for it and will blame the thread. She has a good role model to copy this behavior. It works so well for him.


Soloweygirl,

I am going to respond to the people who are kind. You are one of them. I am not going to have anything to do with the bullies. Tiring, isn't it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Guilt probably. It certainly didn't bother you before you knew he had a stroke, just afterwards.


Thank you Solo.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Guilt probably. It certainly didn't bother you before you knew he had a stroke, just afterwards.


True, because the first thing he said was that women were lower than men, and we should all read the Bible. And some of us thought it was one of you posting under an assumed name.

But I do want to thank you for your free psychoanalysis. It was worth exactly what I paid. Still, it would be nice to think I always felt guilty if I forgot to behave with plain human decency. Does anything make you feel guilty?


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you really think huffingtonpost would agree with Fox News? Silly you. :shock:


It's not a matter of agreement or opinions, or bias or slant. (BTW, this is EXACTLY the problem I was addressing in part of my post.)

You may think that Huffington Post has a "liberal bias," but you have no leg to stand on for the guts of this article which discusses the findings of a Fairleigh Dickinson University study, and also references an earlier study from the University of Maryland. Unlike what you see in some rightwing media outlets, these are not made up or fabricated figures! They're real.

Of course, you can TRY to claim that these results are "just" due to Huffington Post being "liberal," but the evidence clearly refutes that.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Knitry, you're wonderful, too. Thank you for doing all that work. It will probably take me hours to follow up on all your links, but that's nothing compared to what you've done.
> 
> There's also a documentary about Fox, _Outfoxed_, by Robert Greenwald, that's largely concerned with the connections between Rupert Murdoch and the GOP. It can be watched at www.freedocumentaries.org. There's narration by some former Fox employees about what they were forced to do to help the right wing, including stories with no news value and outright lying. There are also segments showing some Fox commentators being less than truthful and less than "fair and balanced." If you have the time, it's fun to watch.


You know, I'd heard of Outfoxed, but I've never watched it, so I'm sure glad for the info and link. (And the compliment.) Thanks.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> True, because the first thing he said was that women were lower than men, and we should all read the Bible.


I was actually willing to put up with Karverr's opening remarks--it was refreshing to hear a new voice in the usual rightie chorus, and I'm sure many of us felt the same. Things went downhill after this exchange:

"Huck: Do you knit or crochet? If not, how did you wind up here?

Karverr: in case you can't read THIS IS NON-KNITTING, even people with warped minds like yourself can get on here."

He did in fact fire the first shot, turning a reasonably polite conversation into a free-for-all.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Soloweygirl,
> 
> I am going to respond to the people who are kind. You are one of them. I am not going to have anything to do with the bullies. Tiring, isn't it.


Thank you LL.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> True, because the first thing he said was that women were lower than men, and we should all read the Bible. And some of us thought it was one of you posting under an assumed name.
> 
> But I do want to thank you for your free psychoanalysis. It was worth exactly what I paid. Still, it would be nice to think I always felt guilty if I forgot to behave with plain human decency. Does anything make you feel guilty?


I'm Jewish, I grew up being guilty for/of something.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm Jewish, I grew up being guilty for/of something.


Well, ditto here.

Bill Maher has said "I had a Jewish mother and a Catholic father, so on my mother's side there's the guilt, and on my father's side there's the .... guilt."


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> True, because the first thing he said was that women were lower than men, and we should all read the Bible. And some of us thought it was one of you posting under an assumed name.
> 
> But I do want to thank you for your free psychoanalysis. It was worth exactly what I paid. Still, it would be nice to think I always felt guilty if I forgot to behave with plain human decency. Does anything make you feel guilty?


I have to admit, I did think it was ol' what's her name since she had just left our presense and one momentary appearance of some entity came, then one other, then karterr. And yes, I do think that they all showed up because they were asked to. 
PPPPppffffTtttt!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> That is the great thing about Australia, so many people from so many different cultures, all interesting to share a conversation with.


The first time I ever heard the word "multiculturalism," many years ago, I was simply enchanted. I thought to myself: 'Oh! Yes! That's a great, positive way to look at people of different backgrounds, races, ethnicities, etc. Very positive and uplifting, celebrating our differences instead of denigrating them."

Unfortunately, the racist right worked hard to destroy the very concept. They didn't totally succeed, but they sure dulled the positive edge.

ALL in the name (all of this bigotry is) of keeping us fighting amongst ourselves instead of noticing the "pick pocketing" and other problems levied against us by the 1%.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Knitry, you are one amazingly fine contributor to this topic. I admire you for going to all the trouble to address what's problematic about Fox, at incredible length, great detail and with many links so anyone here can follow the path you've laid. I hope you stick around for a long time. Thanks for all your hard work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you very much. My knitting is intermittent, and so is my participation here.

Also thanks to several others who've been appreciative of my posts. I haven't meant to be rude in not acknowledging them, tho I'm sure it may seem that way, I'm just a little reluctant to draw additional attention to myself. But your positive comments are VERY deeply appreciated.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Bedbugs are not a joke in New York. There's apparently an epidemic of them, which thank Gaia I haven't caught, but exterminators here are getting rich on them.
> 
> "Ms Eve" is easy to remember, but I don't believe the grumpy thing. However, Ms Eve, I'll do as you ask.


Sorry about the bedbugs, I did not know they were a problem in New York. I remember my grandmother placing the bed end of newspaper and hitting them with a hammer. She said it dislodged the bedbugs, which fell on the paper, which she then burnt. I cannot remember ever seeing a bed bug at her house though, in fact I have never seen one. She would then stand the legs of the bed ends in a lid from a jar and pour kerosene into the lids to stop the bugs.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

In my observations, I agree -- they either can't tell a lie from the truth, or think a lie is as good as the truth. Or some combination of either/or/both.

It's great when inaccuracies are corrected, but I'm reminded of the quote:

*A lie can get halfway around the world while the truth is still putting its boots on.* -Mark Twain

And if memory serves, there are a couple of anecdotes about various Texas politicians purposely using rather outrageous lies against their opponents because everyone hears the lies, but few people hear (or read) the corrections and it forces the other candidate to have to deny it, which makes them look weaker as a rule. (God, I hate politics.)



susanmos2000 said:


> Apparently the kids did toss the sandwich--but everything after that was made up, including the words those two supposed news anchors put in the superintendent's mouth.
> 
> Here's a few more examples of Fox's kind of "news" broadcasting. I honestly don't think they can tell a lie from the truth:
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> That man with a disability came here to pick a fight and was quite provocative from the first.
> I guess I am lucky that in with the posts that are the gems you all drop, Empress Poor Purl, I miss most of what he has to say.


Yeahh, I didn't interact with him, but I came close. Since others had responded and I didn't want to have to "control myself" as much as would be appropriate for this forum, I left it alone. But I sure resented his sexism. In general, I won't let that go unchallenged. It's nice to hear he does wonderful work, but I'm not even the least bit interested since he finds me, as a woman, so blasted inferior. Nope, not interested in the least.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh really? How so?



Lukelucy said:


> Perfect. There is more racism from the left than I have seen in my whole life.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If that's what Designer1234 feels like doing, who are we to object? What makes you think she doesn't read other's posts here? If she's "unwatched" a topic that's what will happen. If not, she can read responses or ignore them. To each her own.


=========
Soloweygirl wrote -Because she is the one that constantly asks a question and then says at the bottom of her posts I'm outta here. That says she is not staying around to read anyone's reply. If that's her attitude, then why does she bother posting in the first place? 
===========
*Designer here*
I have used that statement for about l0 years, on the quilting site, and recently the Tea Party (not your Tea Party) and on the general forum. I guess you figured I was running away?

Certainly there have been times when I have been so sickened by the nastiness that I have 'I'm out of here' was because I couldn't stomach what I was reading . I didn't realize I have to have permission to leave. Actually, as I explained - I have a lot going on in this forum and I also had company arrive so I posted I am out of here. Sorry it bothered you so much. It could easily have been the right meaning as I knew that there was no one among you who would have stood up and said - 'that was uncalled for, Rude, and disgraceful and I was right - so actually I guess it didn't matter if I did leave.

Just an aside -- I don't spend my whole life here like most of you do on this thread or the other Political threads on either side . I knit, and crochet, and run the workshops, (which by the way, if you bothered to find out - is a full time job -all volunteered)post on the Knitting Tea Party and general forum more than I post here. I drop by when I am interested in something that is going on. It might do a lot of you a lot of good if you took a workshop, or visited the forum for the reasons it was originally set up for. Sometimes a break gives you perspective.

Yes I do ask you questions - I know where the people on the Left are, because I agree with a lot of them -- however I don't understand where you are coming from and for some reason I would like to find that out. So sue me. Once in awhile I can get an answer that makes some sense. I still keep trying. But - I really don't expect a truthful answer as I have been either posting or visiting this thread since it started -- It is the same people and I know by now what you ignore, which is about everything I have ever asked. I still ask though - weird, isn't it? I likely will continue to do so.

I will continue lurking when I feel like it,and continue posting when I feel like it and continue leaving when I feel like it.

I do appreciate the fact that Luke Lucy said she/or he said she respected me - I know that I have friends on your side of the spectrum -we don't talk politics - I think they know that I don't have an axe to grind -- I am interested and I feel that what is happening is really hurting the US and I have been a fan of your country and admired the United States and what they have done to help suffering people - starting from the Marshall Plan after WW!! my whole life. ridicule that if you wish -- it is the Truth.

One more thing-- I plead guilty to explaining my feelings about what is happening in the States and my unease about it. I used to be very Conservative until I started questioning what I believed -- and slowly over the past 50 years I have become liberal in my beliefs.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Pants on fire?



jelun2 said:


> What response could they give, Empress aw?
> Rah Rah Rah
> We love a liah! ?


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Certain people on this site gang up on everyone who do not agree.


You mean your "facts" and assumptions and ridiculous opinions get challenged instead of accepted whole-cloth, don't you?



> That is why I will not post my sources.


Ah, another excuse. The dog ate my homework, huh? For this one you get an A for creativity, and an F- for relevance and logic.



> The hate that comes from your side causes nice people to react in ways they don't like.


It's not hate, it's outrage and anger. Oh, yes, and that refusal to let bilge stand unchallenged. It's a difference that would be helpful for you and others to understand, unless you simply want to appear to be a victim of what you seem to think (or want to claim) is the unreasonableness of others.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good thoughts if the initial report were factual. Actually I believe this 'news report' was initiated to make it appear that someone's political correctness was excessive.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Susan, while I feel the Muslim students, or any students at all, shouldn't be subjected to a stupid prank that is in very bad taste, the transcript you've quoted seems like an inappropriate response, even though this happened in a middle school where all the students should have been taught something about current events and how important some people's beliefs are to them.
> 
> I approve suspending the student who put the ham sandwich where the Muslim student sit for lunch. He should also have to appologize to the Muslim students at an assembly of the whole school. I'm not sure this goes so far as to be a hate crime. It seems more like bullying to me.
> 
> An anti-ham response plan? Why not take advantage of this incident to spend some time educating all the students in that school about bullying and what it might lead to, such as hate crimes, and why it's wrong for anyone to spend time thinking up malicious pranks to play on anyone they think is "different. While they're doing that, I hope someone will start addressing the fact that teasing is the first step toward outright bullying.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why did you respond?



Lukelucy said:


> Maybe we're busy. Maybe we don't want to respond to the inevitable put-down. Maybe we are tired of the nastiness on this site.
> 
> Of course, you think the worst. Of course you insult our intelligence or whatever.
> 
> Whatever we write is criticized and in the end we are bullied. Why should we respond?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You seem to have difficulty expressing your ideas. Let's just give it a rest until you have time and inclination to say something clearly.



Lukelucy said:


> You are reading my mind incorrectly.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, since they all think we're someone else, will they ignore all of us and let us discuss issues without ignorant quotes from unnamed blogs? Huh, huh? Oh boy, oh boy.



jelun2 said:


> LOL, you should get so lucky, Empress.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Maybe we're busy. Maybe we don't want to respond to the inevitable put-down. Maybe we are tired of the nastiness on this site.
> 
> Of course, you think the worst. Of course you insult our intelligence or whatever.
> 
> Whatever we write is criticized and in the end we are bullied. Why should we respond?


The only thing we can think -- the only viable answer, ultimately -- is that you don't HAVE an answer.

Do you know why I'm interested in telling you and others that Fox lies constantly? Do you know why I have repeated and will continue to do so that You. Are. Being. Lied. To.?

It's NOT because I want you to become a liberal. And it's certainly not because I want to tell you you're unintelligent or insult you in any way. The ONLY reason I care about it --the only reason I'm hoping to get you to pay attention, look and do some of your own research and most of all thinking -- is that because (and I can't emphasize this enough): We are all jointly responsible for our government. If we don't have the information we need (the TRUTH), we cannot possibly sustain a democratic republic (or whatever you'd like to call it). It's just not possible.

Can you see that? -- that a deluded electorate can ONLY behave in deluded ways?

YOU NEED THE TRUTH TO BE ABLE TO DETERMINE HOW YOU WANT THE COUNTRY TO GO.

And for the record: I am fully in favor of a 2-party (or more) system. I do NOT want the Republican Party to die. They're in the process of self-destructing thanks to the so-called Tea Party, but if so I hope something far more reasonable takes its place, or that they are able to reconstruct themselves in a more reasonable way. For one thing, their obstructionism must go. They are NOT doing what they were sent to Washington to do, which is govern.

So, anyway, I just want people to have access to the truth, real facts and actual reality so that we can save our democracy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Could you explain for those of us who are a bit slow what the Empress dame's post had to do with computer science?


 :XD: Thank you. I couldn't think of a way to respond.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> If we were really like that, why would I have posted the message in the first place? I'd like to see "one of your own" admit to having done something wrong, but thanks to global climate change, Hell isn't going to freeze over any time soon, so I won't wait.
> 
> And you and LTL and Joey and LukeLucy are pretty quick with the insults, too.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Good response, Purl, as always.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I cannot list things that I hear or read days before. The info is gone. I cannot retrieve it.


GOOGLE.COM

http://www.google.com


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<<whispering...at least we know who's demented (not dementary) now.>>>



soloweygirl said:


> This is Seattle defending her behavior. She won't take responsibility for it and will blame the thread. She has a good role model to copy this behavior. It works so well for him.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Make sure you also do not waste time with nasty epithets toward the First Family.



Lukelucy said:


> It has gotten out of hand. Just because Obama is criticized, your side should not get nasty with the person who is criticizing Obama. From what I read, the Repubs/conservatives do not come close to what the Libs are writing concerning nastiness.
> 
> I am going to try not to respond to any of the people who have been nasty. I am done. It is sick and I do not want to be involved with the sickness.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> In my observations, I agree -- they either can't tell a lie from the truth, or think a lie is as good as the truth. Or some combination of either/or/both.
> 
> It's great when inaccuracies are corrected, but I'm reminded of the quote:
> 
> ...


I may have posted this before, but I think it's worth hearing again. Sen. John Kyl, R, TX, once said, on the floor of the Senate, that over 90% of Planned Parenthood's work is abortion. When people called his office to correct that (actually, only about 3% of PP's work is abortion), his aides said that it was not meant to be a factual statement.

I don't know how you deal with lies like that. You can say anything, false or true, on the floor of the Senate without being held to account. And apparently news broadcasters can also tell lies (for which, see almost anything on Fox).

There was also a political campaign in which the Democratic incumbent was a Vietnam War vet who had lost three limbs trying to save his unit from a hand grenade explosion. Somehow his Repug opponent got people to believe the incumbent was against security for the US, and made ads that placed a picture of the incumbent between pics of Saddam Hussein and bin Laden. The Repug won.

I finally looked this up. Incumbent war hero was Max Cleland; opponent draft-dodger was Saxby Chambliss, still currently senator from Georgia, so you undoubtedly know more about this than I do.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitry said:


> The first time I ever heard the word "multiculturalism," many years ago, I was simply enchanted. I thought to myself: 'Oh! Yes! That's a great, positive way to look at people of different backgrounds, races, ethnicities, etc. Very positive and uplifting, celebrating our differences instead of denigrating them."
> 
> Unfortunately, the racist right worked hard to destroy the very concept. They didn't totally succeed, but they sure dulled the positive edge.
> 
> ALL in the name (all of this bigotry is) of keeping us fighting amongst ourselves instead of noticing the "pick pocketing" and other problems levied against us by the 1%.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Yes, they make fun of 'political correctness' as though the insights are extreme and worthless.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitry said:


> The only thing we can think -- the only viable answer, ultimately -- is that you don't HAVE an answer.
> 
> Do you know why I'm interested in telling you and others that Fox lies constantly? Do you know why I have repeated and will continue to do so that You. Are. Being. Lied. To.?
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Love to hear from you by PM anytime. Please count me among your fans.



Knitry said:


> Thank you very much. My knitting is intermittent, and so is my participation here.
> 
> Also thanks to several others who've been appreciative of my posts. I haven't meant to be rude in not acknowledging them, tho I'm sure it may seem that way, I'm just a little reluctant to draw additional attention to myself. But your positive comments are VERY deeply appreciated.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you, Knitry. For caring and taking time to explain.



Knitry said:


> The only thing we can think -- the only viable answer, ultimately -- is that you don't HAVE an answer.
> 
> Do you know why I'm interested in telling you and others that Fox lies constantly? Do you know why I have repeated and will continue to do so that You. Are. Being. Lied. To.?
> 
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> <<<<whispering...at least we know who's demented (not dementary) now.>>>


And that is, of course, how I know (bow to Knitry) that the term is related to computer science. I thought that there was some word I had never come across that had to do with some form of dementia, that she was trying to insult you. 
Turns out she just educated us.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks. I stand corrected.



jelun2 said:


> And that is, of course, how I know (bow to Knitry) that the term is related to computer science. I thought that there was some word I had never come across that had to do with some form of dementia, that she was trying to insult you.
> Turns out she just educated us.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> =========
> Soloweygirl wrote -Because she is the one that constantly asks a question and then says at the bottom of her posts I'm outta here. That says she is not staying around to read anyone's reply. If that's her attitude, then why does she bother posting in the first place?
> ===========
> 
> ...


I don't give permission to anyone to do anything on this site. I honestly don't care what you do, whether you post or not, how often you show up, it's your choice. Apparently I took your "I'm out of here" the wrong way and didn't understand that it is your sign off phrase. To me it represents a hit and run tactic . We have conversed in the past and did have a decent conversation going then. I visit this site most days to see what is going on and don't dwell on these few threads. I also have other interests than knitting/crocheting that keep me happy as well as in contact with other wonderful people. I generally start off in the middle on a position, learn from both sides and then decide which is best for me. I'm not a Republican or a conservative and definitely am not a liberal. That's my description in a nutshell. (I'm awaiting the comments .)


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I may have posted this before, but I think it's worth hearing again. Sen. John Kyl, R, TX, once said, on the floor of the Senate, that over 90% of Planned Parenthood's work is abortion. When people called his office to correct that (actually, only about 3% of PP's work is abortion), his aides said that it was not meant to be a factual statement.
> 
> I don't know how you deal with lies like that. You can say anything, false or true, on the floor of the Senate without being held to account. And apparently news broadcasters can also tell lies (for which, see almost anything on Fox).
> 
> ...


I'd forgotten that about Kyl. What a ... nevermind. :mrgreen:

And yes, that was a particularly ugly election season, but I'll tell you something else about it: that was the first year we used eletronic voting machines in Georgia, which pretty much introduced that particular beast to the rest of the country. I love all things computer, but electronic voting is the worst possible application of computerization since it can so easily be rigged by the programmers or hackers. Those results weren't - and still aren't -- verifiable.

So, it works like this: any first semester programming student can program a computer to let the user provide input (press a button), and then show one thing on the screen, record another thing and print still a different thing. See what I mean? And to do a "recount," you could have it just repeat the process.

That year in which Saxby Chambliss won and our Democratic governor (Roy Barnes) was booted out, and at least one other Dem lost whom I'm not remembering, the pre-election polls just 2 days or so prior to the election versus election day results were different in double digits for the Senate seat, and very high and maybe even double-digit for the Governorship. That doesn't happen in real life, with real polls (and these were since they included the AJC.) So, I do NOT believe our war hero Max Cleland "lost."

In the years since, other states adopting electronic voting have experienced serious voting anomalies that point strongly to interference of that type in the vote. Yet, the manufacturers of these voting "machines," all of whom have ties to the rightwing, btw, refuse to allow states to examine their "proprietary" code,and the stupid (and/or bribed) state officials let them get away with that.

It's a really serious problem that few people in the country are aware of or seem to care about. The guy who runs BradBlog writes mostly about elections and is always right on top of voting issues. Here's an archive for some of what I'm talking about: http://www.bradblog.com/?page_id=4194

Here's yet another archive: Touch-Screen Vote-Flipping 2008
(2008 General Election Version) http://www.bradblog.com/?page_id=6577


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just to be fair and balanced


What, exactly, is your point or purpose for posting those photos?


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If you like Twain, I think you'll like Letters to the Earth. "On James Fenimore Cooper's Prose Style" is a little gem. I'm going to have to dig out my copy and read it again. My Dad was indeed pretty smart He read every book I ever brought into the house. History textbooks got special scrutiny and the "facts" in them were corrected by my Dad along with his recommendations of books to read that presented a more accurate picture of historical events. Lucky me. I'm still grateful for having a parent who cared enough about my education to make sure I wasn't being fed a pack of lies. I have no idea what history courses are like nowadays, but in the 50s and 60s they were pretty inaccurate.


Wow, that must've been wonderful. Can you remember any of the "facts" he corrected, just as an example?

As for history books these days, ugh, don't even ask. Because Texas buys so many textbooks, Texas is deciding on what goes in many of what other states end up buying. When it comes to science and history, that's NOT good news.

Here's a video that explains it: Texas Decides Textbooks For All (Creationism vs. Evolution) 




Or: How Texas Inflicts Bad Textbooks on Us 
What happens in Texas doesnt stay in Texas when it comes to textbooks
No matter where you live, if your children go to public schools, the textbooks they use were very possibly written under Texas influence. If they graduated with a reflexive suspicion of the concept of separation of church and state and an unexpected interest in the contributions of the National Rifle Association to American history, you know who to blame. http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2012/jun/21/how-texas-inflicts-bad-textbooks-on-us/

From Fox News: Who Decides Whats In Your Kids Textbooks?
http://liveshots.blogs.foxnews.com/2010/03/08/who-decides-whats-in-your-kids-textbooks/

National Education Association (NEA): Don't Know Much About History
Controversial changes may be in store for your textbooks, courtesy of the Texas state school board. http://www.nea.org/home/39060.htm


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't give permission to anyone to do anything on this site. I honestly don't care what you do, whether you post or not, how often you show up, it's your choice. Apparently I took your "I'm out of here" the wrong way and didn't understand that it is your sign off phrase. To me it represents a hit and run tactic . We have conversed in the past and did have a decent conversation going then. I visit this site most days to see what is going on and don't dwell on these few threads. I also have other interests than knitting/crocheting that keep me happy as well as in contact with other wonderful people. I generally start off in the middle on a position, learn from both sides and then decide which is best for me. I'm not a Republican or a conservative and definitely am not a liberal. That's my description in a nutshell. (I'm awaiting the comments .)


I guess we have learned more about each other. I am wondering are you a member of the Tea Party (although I realize you said you were not a member of the Republican Party. I have never come on here without seeing your posts - but I guess i just happened to hit the days you were posting? It has appeared to me that you are one of the leaders of the group here on the right. I have read your posts everytime I have come here and I believe you do believe what you say - even though to me it is flawed by the links you post and the stations you watch. I believe you have to study where links come from, who posts them and over a period of time decide who you believe. I also believe that if you only read one type of post or watch one sided news stations you don't have to question - you follow blindly.

For someone who isn't a Republican, you have a lot of right wing (not meant as an insult by the way) thoughts and statements. It is usually nearly the opposite of what I think. If I was an American, I would not have been a believer in Bush or that he was a good President. I believe from everything I have ever read (on both sides) that he deliberately with the push from others in his cabinet - including the Vice President - deliberately started a war that cost many many lives and the United States billions of dollars. I also believe that President Obama inherited that debt. I believe that the GOP deliberately planned from the day he first ran and then was elected to not allow anything to pass even if prior to that, they had said that some ideas were good. I believe that because he was only half white, that this has been a huge factor in the feelings the Right wing (especially the far right) and southern States repubs especially have felt and still feel and will continue to feel about anyone who has ***** (not sure if this is the approved word) blood.

It doesn't matter to me what you personally say or do, any more than it matters to you what I personally say or do, however, this is a place where everyone speaks loudly about their beliefs and even though I am not an American, I am on an open forum so am able to post my feelings and thoughts.

The one thing I believe overwhelmingly is that your country is losing respect and support around the world because of all the infighting and situations like the one they just solved temporarily at the last minute. They watch what is happening here and often with trepidation.

My feeling is for what it is worth (and I know on this forum it isn't given much worth) is that unless somehow both parties can get back to running a Government instead of a battle, you are in deep trouble here.

There are countries in the world waiting on the sidelines for the United Stated to once again be what you have been and in some ways still are but which is being undermined-You are still the most important, strong country in the world.

I fear whatever country gains your spot in the world eg. China will not do the good that the US has done. I am not the only one who feels that way -Read the international news and newspapers it is all on line-- I believe the world is disappointed in some places and joyful in other places about what is happening in the US (those places who would love to see the US shoot themselves in the foot are, I am sure jumping up and down with joy).

just my opinion. No need for an answer. I know my thoughts don't count for much here but I feel better for explaining myself, and it is what it is.

It is 2:00 pm here and my husband and I are going to my son's to look after our Grand daughter so I am going to have to post this and run.

I am back-but just for a minute - I don't think that you are like some of the people on your side of the thread who follow blindly - and attack and quote without any thought- I also do not think you would have posted the crap that was posted by Momee- there are quite a few of you who wouldn't have done that. However, I still wonder why not one of you posted that it was way too much and out of line and untru and vicious. I especially was appalled at what was said about the First lady - jmo. You know it was - you all just chose not to acknowledge it. By not acknowledging it you appear to agree with it. sad indeed. jmo.

Now I really am 'out of here'


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> What, exactly, is your point or purpose for posting those photos?


I assumed (yeah, yeah, I know) that those "new" black panther party pix were in response to the KKK pix.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I cannot list things that I hear or read days before. The info is gone. I cannot retrieve it.


Put a few key words into a search box to retrieve information.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Good for you!! My technique for getting into the lower middle class was to take jobs with do-gooder agencies. They never pay well. Also, my family background is blue collar intellegencia so I had a head start because of that.
> 
> It's so nice being in a position where worrying about how many possessions I have to have to prove I'm a good person.


Retirement gets you there, too.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Wow, that must've been wonderful. Can you remember any of the "facts" he corrected, just as an example?
> 
> As for history books these days, ugh, don't even ask. Because Texas buys so many textbooks, Texas is deciding on what goes in many of what other states end up buying. When it comes to science and history, that's NOT good news.
> 
> ...


I did just read that a couple of publishers are revolting, that would be in opposition to the revolting demands of TX to the requirements to rewrite reality. I cannot remember if it was history, science or both. If I remember to call it up i will post it.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

In the mean time, there is this which gave me quite a chuckle in light of your recent posts, Empress Knitry.

http://www.salon.com/2013/10/18/inside_the_fox_news_lie_machine_i_fact_checked_sean_hannity_on_obamacare/

I happened to turn on the Hannity show on Fox News last Friday evening. Average Americans are feeling the pain of Obamacare and the healthcare overhaul train wreck, Hannity announced, and six of them are here tonight to tell us their stories. Three married couples were neatly arranged in his studio, the wives seated and the men standing behind them, like game show contestants.

As Hannity called on each of them, the guests recounted their Obamacare horror stories: canceled policies, premium hikes, restrictions on the freedom to see a doctor of their choice, financial burdens upon their small businesses and so on.

These are the stories that the media refuses to cover, Hannity interjected.

But none of it smelled right to me. Nothing these folks were saying jibed with the basic facts of the Affordable Care Act as I understand them. I understand them fairly well; I have worked as a senior adviser to a governor and helped him deal with the new federal rules.

I decided to hit the pavement. I tracked down Hannitys guests, one by one, and did my own telephone interviews with them.

First I spoke with Paul Cox of Leicester, N.C. He and his wife Michelle had lamented to Hannity that because of Obamacare, they cant grow their construction business and they have kept their employees below a certain number of hours, so that they are part-timers.

Obamacare has no effect on businesses with 49 employees or less. But in our brief conversation on the phone, Paul revealed that he has only four employees. Why the cutback on his workforce? Well, he said, I havent been forced to do so, its just that Ive chosen to do so. I have to deal with increased costs. What costs? And how, I asked him, is any of it due to Obamacare? There was a long pause, after which he said hed call me back. He never did.

There is only one Obamacare requirement that applies to a company of this size: workers must be notified of the existence of the healthcare.gov website, the insurance exchange. Thats all.
***********************************************
This is only a short piece of the article. Please, click on the story to give it the att'n it deserves.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Guilt probably. It certainly didn't bother you before you knew he had a stroke, just afterwards.


soloweygirl
karverr started out immediately with downgrading women. That has nothing to do with his disability, only his attitude.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I wondered for a long time how the producers and writers of Fox could square abstract notions of truth and justice with the utter baloney they're responsible for...

Seems to me that they honestly believe that they and their viewers are at war with the Democrats, Obama, the moderates in their own Party etc. And that being the case, what does exaggeration, twisting the facts, and telling outright lies mean if (in their minds) it will defeat a greater evil?

Maybe that's why all the lectures they receive about honesty and good journalism fall on deaf ears. It's as hopeless as going back in time and telling all the folks who produced those awful caricatures of buck toothed Japanese during WW2 that they're really not being fair. Fox is a giant propaganda machine, as many have already noted--but one on wartime footing, it would seem.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> In the mean time, there is this which gave me quite a chuckle in light of your recent posts, Empress Knitry.
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2013/10/18/inside_the_fox_news_lie_machine_i_fact_checked_sean_hannity_on_obamacare/
> 
> ...


jelun2
thank you for your wonderful research. Whenever I dug into Fox Stories they were quite different from the aired ones. I have been assisting some people to get Health Insurance. They are tickled pink to finally have such opportunity. The computer system is on overload because of the onslaught of People enquiring. It will all work out just fine. Once everything has been ironed out People wonder how we ever did without Obamacare. Medicare had plenty of problems in the beginning and still now periodically when changes take place.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> thank you for your wonderful research. Whenever I dug into Fox Stories they were quite different from the aired ones. I have been assisting some people to get Health Insurance. They are tickled pink to finally have such opportunity. The computer system is on overload because of the onslaught of People enquiring. It will all work out just fine. Once everything has been ironed out People wonder how we ever did without Obamacare. Medicare had plenty of problems in the beginning and still now periodically when changes take place.


I have no doubt, Empress Huck, that you are correct. In 5 years all this foolishness will be forgotten, we will be expanding the program to include those who were left out this time, AND we will be shooting for single payer.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, ditto here.
> 
> Bill Maher has said "I had a Jewish mother and a Catholic father, so on my mother's side there's the guilt, and on my father's side there's the .... guilt."


I thought Catholics feel shame, Jews feel guilt. Or was it the other way around?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitry said:


> I'd forgotten that about Kyl. What a ... nevermind. :mrgreen:
> 
> And yes, that was a particularly ugly election season, but I'll tell you something else about it: that was the first year we used eletronic voting machines in Georgia, which pretty much introduced that particular beast to the rest of the country. I love all things computer, but electronic voting is the worst possible application of computerization since it can so easily be rigged by the programmers or hackers. Those results weren't - and still aren't -- verifiable.
> 
> ...


Have they ever explained why ATMs can give receipts, including a lot of deposit/withdrawal and balance info, but voting machines can't? There were complaints in Ohio - and probably other states - that a voter would pick one candidate and another would show up on the screen. Receipts would at least have given voters warning that their vote went to the wrong person, and could then have been used in a recount.

Omigod, it feels like the Bush years all over again. I've got to get out of this discussion!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> I have no doubt, Empress Huck, that you are correct. In 5 years all this foolishness will be forgotten, we will be expanding the program to include those who were left out this time, AND we will be shooting for single payer.


jelun2
No doubt.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I thought Catholics feel shame, Jews feel guilt. Or was it the other way around?


Good question, but I know Jews feel guilt. It's inculcated in them by their mothers.

How many Jewish mothers does it take to change a lightbulb? None, I'll just sit here in the dark.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> It has gotten out of hand. Just because Obama is criticized, your side should not get nasty with the person who is criticizing Obama. From what I read, the Repubs/conservatives do not come close to what the Libs are writing concerning nastiness.
> 
> I am going to try not to respond to any of the people who have been nasty. I am done. It is sick and I do not want to be involved with the sickness.


Lukelucy
you and your Peers have no limits to being nasty and want to complain about others? Honestly?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Yeahh, I didn't interact with him, but I came close. Since others had responded and I didn't want to have to "control myself" as much as would be appropriate for this forum, I left it alone. But I sure resented his sexism. In general, I won't let that go unchallenged. It's nice to hear he does wonderful work, but I'm not even the least bit interested since he finds me, as a woman, so blasted inferior. Nope, not interested in the least.


Knitry
I admire your restraint. I could not hold back. This kind of chauvinism is totally unacceptable. Someone kindly pointed his disability out to me and so I did a little checking and found him to be well functioning and his wife struggling with this attitude. I feel go guilt responding to him. I have problems with characters like him.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It has gotten out of hand. Just because Obama is criticized, your side should not get nasty with the person who is criticizing Obama. From what I read, the Repubs/conservatives do not come close to what the Libs are writing concerning nastiness.
> 
> I am going to try not to respond to any of the people who have been nasty. I am done. It is sick and I do not want to be involved with the sickness.


Several months ago, there were few "lefties," and the "other side" had a field day with bullying, mocking, ganging up. They had the numbers. Seattle, Susan, and I were the only voices from "our side." The language, lies, and making fun of the president were horrid. Don't you remember those nasty days?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Several months ago, there were few "lefties," and the "other side" had a field day with bullying, mocking, ganging up. They had the numbers. Seattle, Susan, and I were the only voices from "our side." The language, lies, and making fun of the president were horrid. Don't you remember those nasty days?


Didn't she say she can't remember what she posted a few days ago?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I thought Catholics feel shame, Jews feel guilt. Or was it the other way around?


I was fretting earlier today about starting the "guilt trip" thing with my grandson who is almost 3. 
Sadly, I think that shame and guilt are those negatives that will be with us forever.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Or you could just stop your bullying behavior altogether.


Hmmm. your message tells me you don't know what bullying is.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

That's MIB to you, dearie. What exactly is the example of me defending my behavior? You seem to have left that little item out, rendering your post meaningless.


soloweygirl said:


> This is Seattle defending her behavior. She won't take responsibility for it and will blame the thread. She has a good role model to copy this behavior. It works so well for him.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I was actually willing to put up with Karverr's opening remarks--it was refreshing to hear a new voice in the usual rightie chorus, and I'm sure many of us felt the same. Things went downhill after this exchange:
> 
> "Huck: Do you knit or crochet? If not, how did you wind up here?
> 
> ...


I've been thinking karverr is KPG's alter ego, but could also be Knit Crazy's husband. I tend to think whover he is, it was always his intention to create a brawl as quick as he could.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

This afternoon I was talking to my brother, who lives in (gasp) Chicago, the place that the righties compare to Sodom and Gormorrah. He was not a big Obama supporter from the beginning. We were talking about what's going to happen in the near future with talks with the repubs, and both of us are leery of the President's penchant for negotiating from a position of compromise. I'm concerned that he sees pieces of the ACA, Social Security and Medicare as bargaining chips. I was pleasantly surprised with his position of non-negotiating during the gov't. shutdown, but I'm concerned about what's to come. We also discussed the differences in the current repub party compared with the days of Eisenhower and even Nixon. Ike was a veritable progressive compared to the lads in today's House. Sometimes this old brain of mine has a hard time understanding all this current behavior!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Good question, but I know Jews feel guilt. It's inculcated in them by their mothers.
> 
> How many Jewish mothers does it take to change a lightbulb? None, I'll just sit here in the dark.


My Irish Catholic mother always was guilty of something. Whenever someone was sick or anything went wrong somehow she was involved in it. I think you are correct about the mothers passing it on down to their daughters as I know my mother did to me. I think my sister didn't marry so she wouldn't have to feel guilt if she would have had kids and they did anything wrong it would all be her fault. Families do funny things to each other.
I liked the lightbulb joke too.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello, Empress Cheeky. I see you've been to the studio to have a new photo taken. Most becoming!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> My Irish Catholic mother always was guilty of something. Whenever someone was sick or anything went wrong somehow she was involved in it. I think you are correct about the mothers passing it on down to their daughters as I know my mother did to me. I think my sister didn't marry so she wouldn't have to feel guilt if she would have had kids and they did anything wrong it would all be her fault. Families do funny things to each other.
> I liked the lightbulb joke too.


I'm sitting here feeling guilty because I'm not knitting. How sick is that?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

At the moment, the first thing that pops into mind is what sort of soldier General Custer actually was, which was a pretty bad one. And the fact that the words "under God" were added to the Pledge of Allegiance were added by Eisenhower in 1954, but it's been a busy day and my brain is geting mushy.


Knitry said:


> Wow, that must've been wonderful. Can you remember any of the "facts" he corrected, just as an example?
> 
> As for history books these days, ugh, don't even ask. Because Texas buys so many textbooks, Texas is deciding on what goes in many of what other states end up buying. When it comes to science and history, that's NOT good news.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> This afternoon I was talking to my brother, who lives in (gasp) Chicago, the place that the righties compare to Sodom and Gormorrah. He was not a big Obama supporter from the beginning. We were talking about what's going to happen in the near future with talks with the repubs, and both of us are leery of the President's penchant for negotiating from a position of compromise. I'm concerned that he sees pieces of the ACA, Social Security and Medicare as bargaining chips. I was pleasantly surprised with his position of non-negotiating during the gov't. shutdown, but I'm concerned about what's to come. We also discussed the differences in the current repub party compared with the days of Eisenhower and even Nixon. Ike was a veritable progressive compared to the lads in today's House. Sometimes this old brain of mine has a hard time understanding all this current behavior!


Who knew? My favorite city, Chicago, is S&G! No wonder I love it so much. That is too funny. Oh, I suppose in large part because Obama lived there. I wonder if any of them ever get out of their own backyards. Seems that the only ones to have traveled it was by way of the U.S. military or mission work somewhere. I don't think you get a lot of real exposure to the people under those circumstances. I have always felt travel is one of the best educators and also meeting people from all over makes you realize how similar we really all are and what we have in common usually far outweighs our differences. The right seems to either want to be isolationists or conquerors. We seem to have a hard time finding a middle ground. Then we are so disrespectful of other people's cultural and religious practices. I understand the "ugly American" concept. Then there is the superiority thing too.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Retirement gets you there, too.


That's for sure. My biggest challenge is figuring out what to do with all the books I have, around 2,000 at this point, when I don't want to get rid of any of them.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> That's for sure. My biggest challenge is figuring out what to do with all the books I have, around 2,000 at this point, when I don't want to get rid of any of them.


A move usually takes care of the books. You're still young. We have to think in terms of "who's going to take care of all this stuff when we're gone?"


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter
I am jealous, you dressed so much more fashionable then I.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Who knew? My favorite city, Chicago, is S&G! No wonder I love it so much. That is too funny. Oh, I suppose in large part because Obama lived there. I wonder if any of them ever get out of their own backyards. Seems that the only ones to have traveled it was by way of the U.S. military or mission work somewhere. I don't think you get a lot of real exposure to the people under those circumstances. I have always felt travel is one of the best educators and also meeting people from all over makes you realize how similar we really all are and what we have in common usually far outweighs our differences. The right seems to either want to be isolationists or conquerors. We seem to have a hard time finding a middle ground. Then we are so disrespectful of other people's cultural and religious practices. I understand the "ugly American" concept. Then there is the superiority thing too.


I love Chicago, too. The Art Institute is one of my favorite places.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> That's for sure. My biggest challenge is figuring out what to do with all the books I have, around 2,000 at this point, when I don't want to get rid of any of them.


MIB
I frequently call Schools in poorer areas to see if they would like any for Students to take home and I always find takers.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I love Chicago, too. The Art Institute is one of my favorite places.


alccameron
what is not to love about Chicago? Chicago has it all. Always finding new interesting places to visit and activities to participate in.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm sitting here feeling guilty because I'm not knitting. How sick is that?


Pretty sick, Andrea, but who am I to judge anyone else with all my piculiarities? Now I feel guilty.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hello, Empress Cheeky. I see you've been to the studio to have a new photo taken. Most becoming!


Yes, you may call me Agnes. Where is your costume, Andrea? Don't you have the Halloween spirit?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm working on some spells and mixing some potions I will try out on some of the Republicans.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> karverr started out immediately with downgrading women. That has nothing to do with his disability, only his attitude.


Exactly (to repeat myself). And an attitude like that does NOT belong on a site -- well, anywhere, really -- but especially on a site with primarily women. DISSSSSSSSgusting.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Pretty sick, Andrea, but who am I to judge anyone else with all my piculiarities? Now I feel guilty.


Maybe I should set up a special workshop for the whole group here - both sides -- that would be a fun workshop.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Pretty sick, Andrea, but who am I to judge anyone else with all my piculiarities? Now I feel guilty.


Maybe I should set up a special workshop for the whole group here - both sides -- that would be a fun workshop.

And NO one could talk politics- that would be an interesting idea no?????? :-( :shock:   :roll: :evil: :hunf:


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> In the mean time, there is this which gave me quite a chuckle in light of your recent posts, Empress Knitry.
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2013/10/18/inside_the_fox_news_lie_machine_i_fact_checked_sean_hannity_on_obamacare/
> 
> ...


Yeah, isn't that a hoot? One of the things they rely on (fabricators of all stripes) is not being found out and in fact there aren't enough "fact checkers" among us. But it gets so blatant, so in-your-face that it becomes alternatively surreal and hilarious.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Maybe I should set up a special workshop for the whole group here - both sides -- that would be a fun workshop.
> 
> And NO one could talk politics- that would be an interesting idea no?????? :-( :shock:   :roll: :evil: :hunf:


I'm capable of having conversations without politics, Shirley.
I've just finished an easy, warm shawl for a friend and am making a hat for my son. Don't know how much I'll be able to do after my cataract surgery on Tuesday.
See? A whole post without politics!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I shall take my leave. Dogs are hungry, and so are we!
Latergators


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Have they ever explained why ATMs can give receipts, including a lot of deposit/withdrawal and balance info, but voting machines can't? There were complaints in Ohio - and probably other states - that a voter would pick one candidate and another would show up on the screen. Receipts would at least have given voters warning that their vote went to the wrong person, and could then have been used in a recount.
> 
> Omigod, it feels like the Bush years all over again. I've got to get out of this discussion!


Yes, that automated flipping of votes happened a lot all over the country.

Receipts would seem a no-brainer, but there were those (on the side of the mfgrs?) who claimed they could be used to sell your vote.

The analogy that always grabs me is the slot machine industry. Those silly machines are legislated and inspected and controlled to the 9th degree. But the mechanism for our votes, the very foundation of our democracy? Not so much.

LOL on the Bush years -- I know what you mean. Sometimes I think: did they ever end?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Maybe I should set up a special workshop for the whole group here - both sides -- that would be a fun workshop.
> 
> And NO one could talk politics- that would be an interesting idea no?????? :-( :shock:   :roll: :evil: :hunf:


Designer1234
what a wonderful idea.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> This afternoon I was talking to my brother, who lives in (gasp) Chicago, the place that the righties compare to Sodom and Gormorrah. He was not a big Obama supporter from the beginning. We were talking about what's going to happen in the near future with talks with the repubs, and both of us are leery of the President's penchant for negotiating from a position of compromise. I'm concerned that he sees pieces of the ACA, Social Security and Medicare as bargaining chips. I was pleasantly surprised with his position of non-negotiating during the gov't. shutdown, but I'm concerned about what's to come. We also discussed the differences in the current repub party compared with the days of Eisenhower and even Nixon. Ike was a veritable progressive compared to the lads in today's House. Sometimes this old brain of mine has a hard time understanding all this current behavior!


You must be psychic (sigh):

Why Democrats Might Cave On Social Security Cuts 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/20/democrats-social-security-cuts_n_4132087.html

Durbin is getting on my last nerve, btw.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> At the moment, the first thing that pops into mind is what sort of soldier General Custer actually was, which was a pretty bad one. And the fact that the words "under God" were added to the Pledge of Allegiance were added by Eisenhower in 1954, but it's been a busy day and my brain is geting mushy.


Thar's good, I just wanted a flavor. That must've been just wonderful.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I'm working on some spells and mixing some potions I will try out on some of the Republicans.


ROFL

How can I help?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Yes, that automated flipping of votes happened a lot all over the country.
> 
> Receipts would seem a no-brainer, but there were those (on the side of the mfgrs?) who claimed they could be used to sell your vote.
> 
> ...


Knitry
yes, Slot machines are extremely difficult to "fiddle" with. We need that kind of technology for voting machines. We still have a choice in our area, computer or paper. I opt for paper. Don't trust the computers so far.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I'm capable of having conversations without politics, Shirley.
> I've just finished an easy, warm shawl for a friend and am making a hat for my son. Don't know how much I'll be able to do after my cataract surgery on Tuesday.
> See? A whole post without politics!


Best of luck, Empress Al. 
If I don't see you before Tuesday, I will spouting a bit of a prayer. 
Time for PJ's here.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Maybe I should set up a special workshop for the whole group here - both sides -- that would be a fun workshop.


Thanks, but, no thanks. Those people jumped on me the minute I landed and made my first post. I have absolutely no interest in spending time with them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Thanks, but, no thanks. Those people jumped on me the minute I landed and made my first post. I have absolutely no interest in spending time with them.


jelun2
I had the same experience with them. I showed up and they attacked and then I became someone-else and others now have become me. Would be interesting to see if they have talents other than being nasty.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> I had the same experience with them. I showed up and they attacked and then I became someone-else and others now have become me. Would be interesting to see if they have talents other than being nasty.


Have fun.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RICHARD DAWKINS, British Biologist/Author

have any of you read any of his books? Most interesting individual.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Hello, Empress Cheeky. I see you've been to the studio to have a new photo taken. Most becoming!


Yes, but she paid for one of those professional make overs to make her look more beautiful than she really is. Also, me thinks the photographer was using one of those special filters and then air brushed the photo to add glamour.

Just kidding you, so please do not think I am being nasty. At first glance I thought she, was posting a photo of me, especially how I look and feel today.....Hay fever, toomany bottle brushes and other plants in bloom at themoment.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Best of luck, Empress Al.
> If I don't see you before Tuesday, I will spouting a bit of a prayer.
> Time for PJ's here.


Al and Jelun2 and anyone else who I insulted -- I really didn't mean to. I apologize -- I was actually kidding - and I didn't mean anything sarcastic or nasty. I didn't mean to come across as sarcastic - honestly.

I know you are a wonderful Knitter Al -- once again I apologize. I was out of line I guess but it was not my intention.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Best of luck, Empress Al.
> If I don't see you before Tuesday, I will spouting a bit of a prayer.
> Time for PJ's here.


Al - I didn't mean anything by that -- I know what a good knitter you are. I am tired - it has been a long day and I apologize - I meant no harm. I guess it wasn't funny but I do know I meant no insult or nasty remarks to you or anyone one else.

I forgot where I was - -should have remembered that no kidding is allowed here. I won't make that mistake again. Sorry - and I wish you well for your surgery.

I am doing really well today.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Al and Jelun2 and anyone else who I insulted -- I really didn't mean to. I apologize -- I was actually kidding - and I didn't mean anything sarcastic or nasty. I didn't mean to come across as sarcastic - honestly.
> 
> I know you are a wonderful Knitter Al -- once again I apologize. I was out of line I guess but it was not my intention.


Oh Gee. I didn't mean YOU. I meant the group on the other end of the political spectrum.

I don't think that you have ever said anything offensive, I am so sorry that I gave that impression. 
j


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Oh Gee. I didn't mean YOU. I meant the group on the other end of the political spectrum.
> 
> I don't think that you have ever said anything offensive, I am so sorry that I gave that impression.
> j


Thanks jelun2 --


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks jelun2 --


I hope that you had a great time with the grandkids. Believe me, I know that regardless of how much fun they can be it is a wonderful reminder that childrearing is meant for the young.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I hope that you had a great time with the grandkids. Believe me, I know that regardless of how much fun they can be it is a wonderful reminder that childrearing is meant for the young.


She is a dear sweet 9 year old. very 'old' for her age - in fact like a little old lady in some ways. Then suddenly she does a cartwheel or some other thing that makes her her age. she is the joy of our lives.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Al - I didn't mean anything by that -- I know what a good knitter you are. I am tired - it has been a long day and I apologize - I meant no harm. I guess it wasn't funny but I do know I meant no insult or nasty remarks to you or anyone one else.
> 
> I forgot where I was - -should have remembered that no kidding is allowed here. I won't make that mistake again. Sorry - and I wish you well for your surgery.
> 
> I am doing really well today.


I don't think you have anything to apologize for. I didn't take offense at anything you said.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Al, I do not know where you live, because that would determine you view of the Confederate flag. The Confederate Flag in the South does not mean what it means for the rest of the country. In many towns around where I live there are acres and acres of Confederate cemeteries where family members are buried.. Many of the people that wave the Confederate flag do it because they are honoring their dead family members. I will also suspect that some fly the Confederate flag just to irritate 'the Yankees' as childish as that is.
> 
> The Civil War was fought on two levels. The North fought to protect the concept of Federalism. The South was fighting for State's Rights. The South still believes that the North is a bully, forcing the Federal Government's will down their throats. The Confederate Flag is like a family crest, a symbol of family pride not about slavery. I know that Northerners will never understand that, but that is what it is.


Amen. I grew up in Chicago but lived in the south for over 20 years and believe what you say about the confederate flag to be true. Northerners tend to see the confederate flag as a sign of racism, but that usually has not got anything to do with it. In my experience in the south, when someone was losing an argument they often hurled the "racist" slur at the other party to shut down the argument. Southerners tend to view the confederate flag as a symbol of states rights and resistance to bullying from an aggressive federal government. Blacks rightly see it as a symbol of slavery. Those that feel better viewing that flag as a racist symbol will always see it that way. The actual truth lies elsewhere...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Amen. I grew up in Chicago but lived in the south for over 20 years and believe what you say about the confederate flag to be true. Northerners tend to see the confederate flag as a sign of racism, but that usually has not got anything to do with it. In my experience in the south, when someone was losing an argument they often hurled the "racist" slur at the other party to shut down the argument. Southerners tend to view the confederate flag as a symbol of states rights and resistance to bullying from an aggressive federal government. Blacks rightly see it as a symbol of slavery. Those that feel better viewing that flag as a racist symbol will always see it that way. The actual truth lies elsewhere...


An aggressive federal government?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> RICHARD DAWKINS, British Biologist/Author
> 
> have any of you read any of his books? Most interesting individual.


I haven't read any of his books, but I have heard him on the radio and I think he was interviewed by Moyers a few years ago.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I don't think you have anything to apologize for. I didn't take offense at anything you said.


oh good- I misunderstood your post. I feel better now. sometimes I get myself into trouble without thinking.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Yes, but she paid for one of those professional make overs to make her look more beautiful than she really is. Also, me thinks the photographer was using one of those special filters and then air brushed the photo to add glamour.
> 
> Just kidding you, so please do not think I am being nasty. At first glance I thought she, was posting a photo of me, especially how I look and feel today.....Hay fever, toomany bottle brushes and other plants in bloom at themoment.


I forgive you Eve. Yes, I did have a bit of a makeover but I love Halloween so I want to look my best. Maybe your kitty would like to take a flight with me on the 31st? Hope your allergies clear up or maybe you would like me to mix something up for you in my laboratory? :twisted:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

check out the following link http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-177571-14.html

I think you were talking about Karverr? or Karveerrr? There he is.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> My Irish Catholic mother always was guilty of something. Whenever someone was sick or anything went wrong somehow she was involved in it. I think you are correct about the mothers passing it on down to their daughters as I know my mother did to me. I think my sister didn't marry so she wouldn't have to feel guilt if she would have had kids and they did anything wrong it would all be her fault. Families do funny things to each other.
> I liked the lightbulb joke too.


I suspect that if you have to be going to confession every week, you probably save up everything you've done wrong so that you'll have something to confess; thinking about all that would make anyone feel guilty. You're given absolution, you feel great for a few minutes, and then the whole process starts over again. Or am I way off the mark?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hello, Empress Cheeky. I see you've been to the studio to have a new photo taken. Most becoming!


Empress Cheeky is always in the forefront of fashion.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm capable of having conversations without politics, Shirley.
> I've just finished an easy, warm shawl for a friend and am making a hat for my son. Don't know how much I'll be able to do after my cataract surgery on Tuesday.
> See? A whole post without politics!


Good luck with your surgery. If you can knit at the movies or with your eyes closed, you'll be fine.

Seriously, it shouldn't take too long to be able to knit again. As I recall - I had mine 6 or 7 years ago - I had to wear dark glasses in daylight for a day or two after the surgery, but I was able to read.

Are you having one eye done or both?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My sister has taught Middle School English for many years. She is the only English teacher in her school who teaches English and has a degree in English. Others have general Education degrees. Principal has Math degree. The others are not interested in teaching literature. (Jane Austin, To Kill a Mockingbird.) I see it as the effect of Texas influence. 
And this example comes from Fairfax County VA.



Knitry said:


> Wow, that must've been wonderful. Can you remember any of the "facts" he corrected, just as an example?
> 
> As for history books these days, ugh, don't even ask. Because Texas buys so many textbooks, Texas is deciding on what goes in many of what other states end up buying. When it comes to science and history, that's NOT good news.
> 
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Good luck with your surgery. If you can knit at the movies or with your eyes closed, you'll be fine.
> 
> Seriously, it shouldn't take too long to be able to knit again. As I recall - I had mine 6 or 7 years ago - I had to wear dark glasses in daylight for a day or two after the surgery, but I was able to read.
> 
> Are you having one eye done or both?


I'm having just one eye done and there are no plans now for my other eye, which also has a "ripe" cataract. My other eye has had some problems, so we're waiting for it to heal. I had a hemorrhage on my retina and another weird lesion of an undetermined sort, so there are no plans for that eye at this point.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you Designer for your well articulated thoughts. You are patient and fair minded and it is a pleasure to read your thoughts.



Designer1234 said:


> I guess we have learned more about each other. I am wondering are you a member of the Tea Party (although I realize you said you were not a member of the Republican Party. I have never come on here without seeing your posts - but I guess i just happened to hit the days you were posting? It has appeared to me that you are one of the leaders of the group here on the right. I have read your posts everytime I have come here and I believe you do believe what you say - even though to me it is flawed by the links you post and the stations you watch. I believe you have to study where links come from, who posts them and over a period of time decide who you believe. I also believe that if you only read one type of post or watch one sided news stations you don't have to question - you follow blindly.
> 
> For someone who isn't a Republican, you have a lot of right wing (not meant as an insult by the way) thoughts and statements. It is usually nearly the opposite of what I think. If I was an American, I would not have been a believer in Bush or that he was a good President. I believe from everything I have ever read (on both sides) that he deliberately with the push from others in his cabinet - including the Vice President - deliberately started a war that cost many many lives and the United States billions of dollars. I also believe that President Obama inherited that debt. I believe that the GOP deliberately planned from the day he first ran and then was elected to not allow anything to pass even if prior to that, they had said that some ideas were good. I believe that because he was only half white, that this has been a huge factor in the feelings the Right wing (especially the far right) and southern States repubs especially have felt and still feel and will continue to feel about anyone who has ***** (not sure if this is the approved word) blood.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Living beneath your means and saving is a good strategy too. Security to me is having what you need.



alcameron said:


> Retirement gets you there, too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Jelun, thank you so much for reporting your research. I have to admit that I've gotten to the point that I am following my gut feelings if something sounds like a lie or exaggeration. Having the full facts is much more effective.



jelun2 said:


> In the mean time, there is this which gave me quite a chuckle in light of your recent posts, Empress Knitry.
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2013/10/18/inside_the_fox_news_lie_machine_i_fact_checked_sean_hannity_on_obamacare/
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> karverr started out immediately with downgrading women. That has nothing to do with his disability, only his attitude.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It is all from the politics of their owner (isn't it Rupert Murdoch?) who directs and demands things of his employees.....and they do it for a paycheck. High-minded, no?



susanmos2000 said:


> I wondered for a long time how the producers and writers of Fox could square abstract notions of truth and justice with the utter baloney they're responsible for...
> 
> Seems to me that they honestly believe that they and their viewers are at war with the Democrats, Obama, the moderates in their own Party etc. And that being the case, what does exaggeration, twisting the facts, and telling outright lies mean if (in their minds) it will defeat a greater evil?
> 
> Maybe that's why all the lectures they receive about honesty and good journalism fall on deaf ears. It's as hopeless as going back in time and telling all the folks who produced those awful caricatures of buck toothed Japanese during WW2 that they're really not being fair. Fox is a giant propaganda machine, as many have already noted--but one on wartime footing, it would seem.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think of both with guilt. Shame is in there too though. What a way to restrict people's lives.



alcameron said:


> I thought Catholics feel shame, Jews feel guilt. Or was it the other way around?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm getting more paranoid too. They are such weasels. But isn't it always said that Americans love a loophole. If they can find a way around the law, they will. And they always do. Our Congress is a good role model for that. But I am telling myself not to blame Congress. Blame the people who elect them.



Poor Purl said:


> Have they ever explained why ATMs can give receipts, including a lot of deposit/withdrawal and balance info, but voting machines can't? There were complaints in Ohio - and probably other states - that a voter would pick one candidate and another would show up on the screen. Receipts would at least have given voters warning that their vote went to the wrong person, and could then have been used in a recount.
> 
> Omigod, it feels like the Bush years all over again. I've got to get out of this discussion!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I must take a moment to say how much I appreciate the thoughts of the newbies. It is so gratifying to see how logical and intelligent they are. These are the golden years for me.



alcameron said:


> Several months ago, there were few "lefties," and the "other side" had a field day with bullying, mocking, ganging up. They had the numbers. Seattle, Susan, and I were the only voices from "our side." The language, lies, and making fun of the president were horrid. Don't you remember those nasty days?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And he certainly came to the right place.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I've been thinking karverr is KPG's alter ego, but could also be Knit Crazy's husband. I tend to think whover he is, it was always his intention to create a brawl as quick as he could.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

At least you've identified it.

Now think of something 'shameful' to 'waste your time' and do it with glee.

Bad messages from youth. 'Sex is only for procreation, and even then, don't dare enjoy it.' ' Work all the time. Idle hands are the devil's workshop.' (I guess that means don't dare take time to enjoy nature....or anything else. )

Any others come to mind?



alcameron said:


> I'm sitting here feeling guilty because I'm not knitting. How sick is that?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What about the missionaries who set out to convert and/or decimate native peoples around the world?



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Who knew? My favorite city, Chicago, is S&G! No wonder I love it so much. That is too funny. Oh, I suppose in large part because Obama lived there. I wonder if any of them ever get out of their own backyards. Seems that the only ones to have traveled it was by way of the U.S. military or mission work somewhere. I don't think you get a lot of real exposure to the people under those circumstances. I have always felt travel is one of the best educators and also meeting people from all over makes you realize how similar we really all are and what we have in common usually far outweighs our differences. The right seems to either want to be isolationists or conquerors. We seem to have a hard time finding a middle ground. Then we are so disrespectful of other people's cultural and religious practices. I understand the "ugly American" concept. Then there is the superiority thing too.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Amen. I grew up in Chicago but lived in the south for over 20 years and believe what you say about the confederate flag to be true. Northerners tend to see the confederate flag as a sign of racism, but that usually has not got anything to do with it. In my experience in the south, when someone was losing an argument they often hurled the "racist" slur at the other party to shut down the argument. Southerners tend to view the confederate flag as a symbol of states rights and resistance to bullying from an aggressive federal government. Blacks rightly see it as a symbol of slavery. Those that feel better viewing that flag as a racist symbol will always see it that way. The actual truth lies elsewhere...


 Last week was the first time I've seen the Confederate flag waved in front of the White House, no matter who was president (and I'm old enough to remember FDR). It's very hard *not* to think that this president's color had something to do with the flag-waving. I'm sure they thought of FDR as aggressive, and LBJ actually gave us the Civil Rights Act, but I don't recall the flag being waved in front of their White Houses. Okay, I was 4 when FDR died, so I don't recall much of him, but I was very aware of what went on when LBJ was pres.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm trying to downsize and my books are the big problem. Don't want to get rid of them, but I don't want to move them either. I keep telling myself it's all in the library and you don't have to dust it.



MaidInBedlam said:


> That's for sure. My biggest challenge is figuring out what to do with all the books I have, around 2,000 at this point, when I don't want to get rid of any of them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sad to admit I've never been to Chicago.



alcameron said:


> I love Chicago, too. The Art Institute is one of my favorite places.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Now that's a great idea.



Huckleberry said:


> MIB
> I frequently call Schools in poorer areas to see if they would like any for Students to take home and I always find takers.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey you guys, hand around with me. I'm pretty good at wiping out guilt trips. hugs



 Cheeky Blighter said:


> Pretty sick, Andrea, but who am I to judge anyone else with all my piculiarities? Now I feel guilty.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I suspect that if you have to be going to confession every week, you probably save up everything you've done wrong so that you'll have something to confess; thinking about all that would make anyone feel guilty. You're given absolution, you feel great for a few minutes, and then the whole process starts over again. Or am I way off the mark?


Purl I am no longer a Catholic and haven't been for several years. Too many things have happened in the church that I totally can't accept any more and I have changed too. I see the church as another institution of old men using religion to control people. I don't think Jesus would be too thrilled with things as they are and neither am I. I am more concerned with living a simple life, helping my fellow man and preserving the earth. I think Eastern philosophy makes more sense to me at this point in my life.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, what a great idea. I have lots of tadpoles and frogs in my pond. They're yours for the asking. (I know you won't hurt them.......the tadpoles and frogs, that is. )



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I'm working on some spells and mixing some potions I will try out on some of the Republicans.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't see him much. Do you? I guess the spells work.



Knitry said:


> Exactly (to repeat myself). And an attitude like that does NOT belong on a site -- well, anywhere, really -- but especially on a site with primarily women. DISSSSSSSSgusting.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I forgive you Eve. Yes, I did have a bit of a makeover but I love Halloween so I want to look my best. Maybe your kitty would like to take a flight with me on the 31st? Hope your allergies clear up or maybe you would like me to mix something up for you in my laboratory? :twisted:


Yes Frodo would love to travel with you, but would you want to travel with Frodo. he will demand the most comfortable part of the broomstick and then stretch out so you would have only 1mm of room to sit. He watches the dog whisperer and controls all non cats by saying EKK at them, the way the dog whisperer does. He will whine if he does not get his own way and believe me he whines a lot. He is very fussy with his food and if you try to knit he will whine until you put the knitting down and let him sit on your lap. yes, he is spoilt, I know, but he is beautiful. Pitch black, Burmese by breed and cannot bear to be away from humans. he sits at the door and cries when I go outside to peg the laundry on the line, it sounds as if someone is torturing him. He will not venture outside the house, apart from going out the cat door in the dining room window in to his enclosed cat run. I left the bathroom window open the other day and he would not let me rest until I closed it. you could mix something for him or cast a spell on him soon because I have to take him and the other cat to the vet to be microchipped, the new cat laws over here. They each have their own cat carry case but he does carry on so. he even manages to pee all over the vet when he is taken there for his shots every year. The vet knows him and wears a plastic apron when he gives him a shot, says he only needs to come in every second year or before he goes in kennels when I am away. But I will tell him you are taking him for a ride on your broomstick. he is sleeping on my feet at the moment.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm sad to admit I've never been to Chicago.


Maybe our next year's get-together should be in Chicago!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sign me up for sure.



Designer1234 said:


> Maybe I should set up a special workshop for the whole group here - both sides -- that would be a fun workshop.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm having just one eye done and there are no plans now for my other eye, which also has a "ripe" cataract. My other eye has had some problems, so we're waiting for it to heal. I had a hemorrhage on my retina and another weird lesion of an undetermined sort, so there are no plans for that eye at this point.


Oh, gee, it sounds as though your eye has plans of its own. DH has only one functioning eye and put off cataract surgery until he couldn't read. He was terrified that something would go wrong. Fortunately, nothing did.

Empress Cameron V, I'll be thinking of you Tuesday. Hope it's over with quickly, and you get back to us right away.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> check out the following link http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-177571-14.html
> 
> I think you were talking about Karverr? or Karveerrr? There he is.


He actually does a lot of postings on KP on a thread I read but do not post on, he mentioned his wife's name there.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Jelun brought me to my senses. I too would love to be with everyone except the usual suspects. I feel like I spend too much time with them now....and to no avail.



Designer1234 said:


> Al and Jelun2 and anyone else who I insulted -- I really didn't mean to. I apologize -- I was actually kidding - and I didn't mean anything sarcastic or nasty. I didn't mean to come across as sarcastic - honestly.
> 
> I know you are a wonderful Knitter Al -- once again I apologize. I was out of line I guess but it was not my intention.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh, gee, it sounds as though your eye has plans of its own. DH has only one functioning eye and put off cataract surgery until he couldn't read. He was terrified that something would go wrong. Fortunately, nothing did.
> 
> Empress Cameron V, I'll be thinking of you Tuesday. Hope it's over with quickly, and you get back to us right away.


Thank you. I'm sure it'll go well. I've been through enough other crap in my life to make this one look like a breeze!
Nighty night, all.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's a very special time. I think of it as the reward for surving teenagers.



Designer1234 said:


> She is a dear sweet 9 year old. very 'old' for her age - in fact like a little old lady in some ways. Then suddenly she does a cartwheel or some other thing that makes her her age. she is the joy of our lives.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Alcameron, I will be thinking of you when you are having your surgery. Hope things go fine for you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I suspect that if you have to be going to confession every week, you probably save up everything you've done wrong so that you'll have something to confess; thinking about all that would make anyone feel guilty. You're given absolution, you feel great for a few minutes, and then the whole process starts over again. Or am I way off the mark?


Purl I don't think I ever felt that way and maybe I am the wrong person to ask. I am no longer a Catholic as too many things have happened in the church that I totally can't accept any more and I have changed too. I have known many wonderful people who are devout Catholics but it isn't for me any more. I see the church as another institution of old men using religion to control people. I don't think Jesus would be too thrilled with things as they are and neither am I. I am more concerned with living a simple life, helping my fellow man and preserving the earth. I think Eastern philosophy makes more sense to me at this point in my life.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Perception is everything?



Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Amen. I grew up in Chicago but lived in the south for over 20 years and believe what you say about the confederate flag to be true. Northerners tend to see the confederate flag as a sign of racism, but that usually has not got anything to do with it. In my experience in the south, when someone was losing an argument they often hurled the "racist" slur at the other party to shut down the argument. Southerners tend to view the confederate flag as a symbol of states rights and resistance to bullying from an aggressive federal government. Blacks rightly see it as a symbol of slavery. Those that feel better viewing that flag as a racist symbol will always see it that way. The actual truth lies elsewhere...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Maybe our next year's get-together should be in Chicago!


That would be wonderful, Andrea.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Purl I am no longer a Catholic and haven't been for several years. Too many things have happened in the church that I totally can't accept any more and I have changed too. I see the church as another institution of old men using religion to control people. I don't think Jesus would be too thrilled with things as they are and neither am I. I am more concerned with living a simple life, helping my fellow man and preserving the earth. I think Eastern philosophy makes more sense to me at this point in my life.


Sorry, I wasn't clear. I used "you" to mean "one,"
as in "when one is a Catholic, one blahblahblah"; I didn't mean you yourself.

But it was interesting to read what you had to say about yourself.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You got it. Here's some thoughts from me as a child trying to figure out Catholicism in Catholic school.

And the sins at the time were so confusing. Eat meat on Friday and it's a mortal (serious) sin. If you die before confessing, you go straight to hell. Then they said it was okay to eat meat on Friday. I worried about all the poor souls stuck forever in hell when they didn't have to be there. Did they get a 'get out of hell free' card?



Poor Purl said:


> I suspect that if you have to be going to confession every week, you probably save up everything you've done wrong so that you'll have something to confess; thinking about all that would make anyone feel guilty. You're given absolution, you feel great for a few minutes, and then the whole process starts over again. Or am I way off the mark?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> You got it. Here's some thoughts from me as a child trying to figure out Catholicism in Catholic school.
> 
> And the sins at the time were so confusing. Eat meat on Friday and it's a mortal (serious) sin. If you die before confessing, you go straight to hell. Then they said it was okay to eat meat on Friday. I worried about all the poor souls stuck forever in hell when they didn't have to be there. Did they get a 'get out of hell free' card?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> A move usually takes care of the books. You're still young. We have to think in terms of "who's going to take care of all this stuff when we're gone?"


I guess 64 is still pretty young. The books have moved with me for a long time, and the collection keeps expanding. I actually need to get some more bookshelves because I was only shelving the books that applied to something I was writing. Now I want all my other books at hand I have a feeling the Goodwill will get to take care of them all when I'm gone unless my brother is still around and he'll get to decide if he wants any of them.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> MIB
> I frequently call Schools in poorer areas to see if they would like any for Students to take home and I always find takers.


I really don't want to part with any of my books. I don't like getting books from the library, either. I have to give them back and that's too much of a struggle. The one good thing I've done is switch all my reading for pleasure to audiobooks and those are stored in my laptop instead of having to find shelf room for them. I still have things like the full transcript of the Senate Committee on the Conduct of the War, the war in question being the Civil War. I kind of have my own reference library twisted around to concentrate on the subjects i'm interested in.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't automatically see the Confederate flag as a symbol of racism but as A symbol of a twisted idea of the definition of property and clinging to a satus quo that couldn't be sustained. The Constitution gives all the states rights any state could want or need. To me, the Confederate flag represents the Civil War and a time when the American Union was threateded and almost broken beyond repair. The grand experiment in democracy that the United States represents almost failed and a horrible war was fought for the sake of regaining that union. The Confederacy has been dead for a long time and it's way past time the flag that represents it be relegated to history. Why do you want to parade the symbol of the shamefulLY founded and defeated country known as the Confederacy?


Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Amen. I grew up in Chicago but lived in the south for over 20 years and believe what you say about the confederate flag to be true. Northerners tend to see the confederate flag as a sign of racism, but that usually has not got anything to do with it. In my experience in the south, when someone was losing an argument they often hurled the "racist" slur at the other party to shut down the argument. Southerners tend to view the confederate flag as a symbol of states rights and resistance to bullying from an aggressive federal government. Blacks rightly see it as a symbol of slavery. Those that feel better viewing that flag as a racist symbol will always see it that way. The actual truth lies elsewhere...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Amen. I grew up in Chicago but lived in the south for over 20 years and believe what you say about the confederate flag to be true. Northerners tend to see the confederate flag as a sign of racism, but that usually has not got anything to do with it. In my experience in the south, when someone was losing an argument they often hurled the "racist" slur at the other party to shut down the argument. Southerners tend to view the confederate flag as a symbol of states rights and resistance to bullying from an aggressive federal government. Blacks rightly see it as a symbol of slavery. Those that feel better viewing that flag as a racist symbol will always see it that way. The actual truth lies elsewhere...


Thank you for your insight. Just because they can't understand someone else's point of view, they assume it is wrong and attack. Unfortunately for them, the more they attack the more flags that are raised out of resistance to their bullying. For a group of people that proclaim open mindedness they are just the opposite


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Last week was the first time I've seen the Confederate flag waved in front of the White House, no matter who was president (and I'm old enough to remember FDR). It's very hard *not* to think that this president's color had something to do with the flag-waving. I'm sure they thought of FDR as aggressive, and LBJ actually gave us the Civil Rights Act, but I don't recall the flag being waved in front of their White Houses. Okay, I was 4 when FDR died, so I don't recall much of him, but I was very aware of what went on when LBJ was pres.


Geez, I just thought I'll have to ask my mother... she has been dead for7.5 years.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I don't automatically see the Confederate flag as a symbol of racism but as A symbol of a twisted idea of the definition of property and clinging to a satus quo that couldn't be sustained. The Constitution gives all the states rights any state could want or need. To me, the Confederate flag represents the Civil War and a time when the American Union was threateded and almost broken beyond repair. The grand experiment in democracy that the United States represents almost failed and a horrible war was fought for the sake of regaining that union. The Confederacy has been dead for a long time and it's way past time the flag that represents it be relegated to history. Why do you want to parade the symbol of the shamefulLY founded and defeated country known as the Confederacy?


The thing that gets me is that it ISN'T the flag that represented the CSA. It is the battle flag, so it is a call to battle in my eyes. They lost the battles, they lost the war, we are the USA. Do we always like it? No. 
Believe me, I would love it if several of those states could leave the US. 
We don't always like being members of our families, either. 
Suck it up and move on.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My Mom's gone too....but I bet they're both still talking to us.



jelun2 said:


> Geez, I just thought I'll have to ask my mother... she has been dead for7.5 years.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> My Mom's gone too....but I bet they're both still talking to us.


MMmmm, love the look of those cookies!

Yes, I am sure that my mother is still talking.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My Mom was hard of hearing so she always did more talking than listening on the phone especially. One time she kept talking for 20 minutes without knowing my cell dropped the call. I still chuckle about it.



jelun2 said:


> MMmmm, love the look of those cookies!
> 
> Yes, I am sure that my mother is still talking.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> You got it. Here's some thoughts from me as a child trying to figure out Catholicism in Catholic school.
> 
> And the sins at the time were so confusing. Eat meat on Friday and it's a mortal (serious) sin. If you die before confessing, you go straight to hell. Then they said it was okay to eat meat on Friday. I worried about all the poor souls stuck forever in hell when they didn't have to be there. Did they get a 'get out of hell free' card?


As an ex catholic I also asked those questions.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Well, since they all think we're someone else, will they ignore all of us and let us discuss issues without ignorant quotes from unnamed blogs? Huh, huh? Oh boy, oh boy.


It seems that the visits are lessening. It will be nice to relax for a while and not feel battered by bullsh...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is this why so many of us are ex-Catholics? I think so. Maybe it is a result of a questioning nature on our part, compounded by the mysteries of the Church.



EveMCooke said:


> As an ex catholic I also asked those questions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for your input and help.



jelun2 said:


> It seems that the visits are lessening. It will be nice to relax for a while and not feel battered by bullsh...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> You got it. Here's some thoughts from me as a child trying to figure out Catholicism in Catholic school.
> 
> And the sins at the time were so confusing. Eat meat on Friday and it's a mortal (serious) sin. If you die before confessing, you go straight to hell. Then they said it was okay to eat meat on Friday. I worried about all the poor souls stuck forever in hell when they didn't have to be there. Did they get a 'get out of hell free' card?


At least you were thinking and allowed to think.
I don't understand the sects that discourage questioning and thought, which seem to me to be the foundation for a strong belief.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> Is this why so many of us are ex-Catholics? I think so. Maybe it is a result of a questioning nature on our part, compounded by the mysteries of the Church.


My sister prefers the term 'enlightened Catholic'.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I don't automatically see the Confederate flag as a symbol of racism but as A symbol of a twisted idea of the definition of property and clinging to a satus quo that couldn't be sustained. The Constitution gives all the states rights any state could want or need. To me, the Confederate flag represents the Civil War and a time when the American Union was threateded and almost broken beyond repair. The grand experiment in democracy that the United States represents almost failed and a horrible war was fought for the sake of regaining that union. The Confederacy has been dead for a long time and it's way past time the flag that represents it be relegated to history. Why do you want to parade the symbol of the shamefulLY founded and defeated country known as the Confederacy?


I think you hit the nail on the head, Maid. The Confederate flag represents a hankering for a past that never really existed except in the minds of those who've read Gone With The Wind a few too many times. I've noticed the white-sheet crowd has a particular fondness for the Stars and Bars--one gets the impression those folks spend a lot of time in some alternate universe where all Southern women have green eyes and 16-inch waists.

Even the slightly-more sophisticated argument that the Confederate flag stands for state's rights and minimal Federal interference falls flat. It was under the banner of state's rights that the South clung to the institution of slavery and, later, Jim Crow--proof enough that what an individual state may want is sometimes the worst thing in the world.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Thank you for your insight. Just because they can't understand someone else's point of view, they assume it is wrong and attack. Unfortunately for them, the more they attack the more flags that are raised out of resistance to their bullying. For a group of people that proclaim open mindedness they are just the opposite


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> The thing that gets me is that it ISN'T the flag that represented the CSA. It is the battle flag, so it is a call to battle in my eyes. They lost the battles, they lost the war, we are the USA. Do we always like it? No.
> Believe me, I would love it if several of those states could leave the US.


It would be a dream come true! I'd love to pack any number of righties off to some scrap of land--an island would be even better--where they could spend their lives trying to bring about the rise of the Second Confederacy and/or the Christian theocracy they long for.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> It would be a dream come true! I'd love to pack any number of righties off to some scrap of land--an island would be even better--where they could spend their lives trying to bring about the rise of the Second Confederacy and/or the Christian theocracy they long for.


I can see that you are continuing the bullying. The above statement is cruel.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I can see that you are continuing the bullying. The above statement is cruel.


Oh give it up. If you don't like what is being said on this liberal dominated thread why bother to read it?
These insipid victim calls from you are boring. 
If you don't have the wherewithal to make a statement about why you think it is cruel to want people who are stupid enough despite their modest financial situations to support a move toward an oligarchy or plutocracy then expect to get reported every time you repeat yourself for spamming.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I can see that you are continuing the bullying. The above statement is cruel.


No, it's simply the truth. Many Americans are fed up with machinations of Cruz, Bachmann, and the rest of the far-right crowd. I've gotten to the point where I simply do not care when the RWN's threaten to pack their bags and leave--in fact, I'll be down at the docks to see them off. This nation would be better off without them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Oh give it up. If you don't like what is being said on this liberal dominated thread why bother to read it?
> These insipid victim calls from you are boring.
> If you don't have the wherewithal to make a statement about why you think it is cruel to want people who are stupid enough despite their modest financial situations to support a move toward an oligarchy or plutocracy then expect to get reported every time you repeat yourself for spamming.


It's too bad that you do not recognize abusive behavior. That makes it worse. I started this thread. I'll stay as long as I want.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

It is time to shut down Smoking and Obamacare.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is time to shut down Smoking and Obamacare.


Why--because the number of righties posting here has dwindled to a pitiful few?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Why--because the number of righties posting here has dwindled to a pitiful few?


Because I am tired of being bullied and treated poorly.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Because I am tired of being bullied and treated poorly.


If you feel that way, why do you continue to post here? No one's twisting your arm.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> If you feel that way, why do you continue to post here? No one's twisting your arm.


The rudeness continues.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Thank you for your insight. Just because they can't understand someone else's point of view, they assume it is wrong and attack. Unfortunately for them, the more they attack the more flags that are raised out of resistance to their bullying. For a group of people that proclaim open mindedness they are just the opposite


So I disagree with that point of view. Now my point of view is "wrong?" Opinions are opinions and we're each entitled to them. Sometimes, though, some opinions are particularly repugnant---like waving those flags at the White House.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The rudeness continues.


Once again the truth offends you. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Once again the truth offends you. Why am I not surprised?


Another bout of rudeness. Accusations that are not valid or true. Just an a rude assumption.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209626-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

